# Wer wird WAR nach dem Freimonat verlängern oder nicht verlängern?



## Jaimewolf (8. Oktober 2008)

Der Freimonat für WAR nähert sich seinem Ende und es gibt Spieler, die die Entscheidung treffen WAR zu abonnieren, oder nicht zu abonnieren. Daher meine Frage an diejenigen, die WAR, wie meine Wenigkeit, auch nicht abonnieren werden:

Was gibt bei euch Ausschlag dafür WAR zu abonnieren, oder nicht zu abonnieren? Ich bin der Ansicht, da GOA auch keine europäischen eigenen Foren anbietet, dass GOA und letztlich Mythic erfahren sollen, warum WAR bei jedem Käufer Anklang findet, aber warum es trotz des Freimonats auch nicht bei allen Zuspruch findet.

Mir stossen die ewigen Lags, das Ruckeln, die Zähigkeit mit der sich WAR spielt und andere Performanceprobleme sauer auf. Ein Pc-Spiel, für die Masse konzipiert, darf sich solche groben Schnitzer einfach nicht leisten. Es trübt den Spielspaß einfach ungemein.

Begibt sich mein Charakter ins Szenario, so verschwindet die schlechte Performance fast gänzlich. Gerade, wenn man alle technischen Tipps und Tricks der Community in Bezug auf die eigene Hard- und Software beachtet. Es hilft nichts.

Leider reicht dies für das Open-RvR nicht aus und die schlechte Performance bleibt dennoch außerhalb der Szenarien vorhanden, obwohl meine Hardware vor knapp einem Jahr auf dem neuesten Stand war und nach dem Onlinetest für Hardware auch für WAR mehr als ausreichend ist.

Es scheint, als ob GOA eine nicht ausreichende Serverkapazität für WAR zur Verfügung stellt und am falschen Ende spart. Hinzu kommen noch einige andere nervige Kleinigkeiten, die einer Nachbesserung bedürfen.


Nachfolgend meine Gründe gegen das WAR-Abonnement:

· Lags und Ruckeln, allgemein schlechte Spielperformance (zähflüssiges Bewegen und Interagieren)
· Auf vollen Servern zu hohe Warteschlangen für beide Fraktionen
· Belegung des Mausrads zum Durchscrollen der Aktionsleisten nicht möglich
· Teilweise die Nichtausführung von Moralfähigkeiten, oder nur mit starker Verzögerung      (besonders in Szenarien wie z.B. Mourkaintempel)

Ich werde mich gerne über den weiteren Entwicklungsstand von WAR informieren, doch derzeit ist es für mich unter diesen Mängeln keine ernsthafte Option für einen gemütlichen Onlinespieleabend. Zwei Freunde meinerseits stimmen darin mit mir überein. Daher warten wir ab, ob und wie sich das Potenzial von Warhammer Online entfaltet. Speziell bei der Spielperformance sollte sich etwas tun.


----------



## Ascían (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werds verlängern und meine Gilde auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die meisten der Gilde haben sich mittlerweile an WAR gewöhnt und ihre WoW-Accs gekündigt, und ich persönlich werde auch erstmal nicht zu HdRO zurückkehren, obwohl's auch ein nettes Game ist.


----------



## Monkeyrama (8. Oktober 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Nachfolgend meine Gründe gegen das WAR-Abonnement:
> 
> · Lags und Ruckeln, allgemein schlechte Spielperformance (zähflüssiges Bewegen und Interagieren)
> · Auf vollen Servern zu hohe Warteschlangen für beide Fraktionen
> ...



Dazu kann ich nur Folgendes sagen.

Warst du beim Start von Lineage II, World of Warcraft und Age of Conan dabei? Hast du gesehen wie schlecht es dort lief. Im gegensatz dazu ist das in War Kinderkacke. Zuma nderen solltest du deine Treiber überprüfen, den Rechner vieleicht neu installieren, oder darüber nachdenken ob deine Hardware auch richtig zusammenpasst
Das Kommt nunmal am anfang, Aber da viele Kinder ja Zerstörung spielen wollen weil die so Cool sind ist es Klar das es dort Warteschlangen gibt. Fang doch einfach auf Seiten der Ordnung an oder tue in der wartezeit was nützliches wie haushalt machen etc.
Gibt angeblich schon ein Addon dafür bei Curse, weiß aber gerade nicht ob es richtig Funktioniert etc.
Wenn dort steht "Diese Fähigkeit ist noch nicht bereit" ist es meistens so das du gesilenced bist.


----------



## Immondys (8. Oktober 2008)

ICH spiel weiter. Ich habe mich einfach spielerisch weiter entwickelt, so das mir ein PvE Game wie WoW mit endlosen verweildauern in irgendwelchen Instanzen nichts mehr bringt. Ferner ist das Spiel keine Mogelpackung wie Age of Conan und es macht mir mehr Spass wie Guild Wars. Also ich bleib damit - und die die ich so kenne und mit dem Game angefangen auch.


----------



## frizzlmissl (8. Oktober 2008)

von wegen ganzen lags und grafik,ect....jeder! der beim start von wow dabei war weis dass war mit seinem start dagegen genial ist!,natürlich es gibt fehler,doch es ist um einige mahle besser als der start von anderen online spielen!


----------



## Lurgg (8. Oktober 2008)

Also ich werde meinen WAR Account nicht verlängern, da mir einfach die Motivation beim zocken fehlt..
Ich logge mich ins Spiel ein und habe oft schon nach 10 bis maximal 30 Minuten keine Lust mehr und logge mich wieder aus

Ich für meinen Teil kehre wieder zu HdRO zurück, ist das momentan (meiner Meinung nach) stimmigste und beste MMO auf dem Markt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zu meinen Vorpostern, die hier sagen Grafik-Bugs, Lags und Wartezeiten waren beim WoW Release viel schlimmer etc, etc. Will ich mal sagen dass die Leute einfach zu "verwöhnt" sind. WoW macht die gute performance vor und so solls dann gefälligst auch in anderen, egal ob neuen oder alten MMOs sein. Das ist der Gedanke den die meisten Leute haben, und deshalb reagieren sie stinkig auf Fehler im Spiel, die momentan noch nicht behoben werden können, bzw. in Arbeit sind.


so far, 
Lurgg


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich genugn in den Uran-Minen von Ennepetal gearbeitet und genug Geld habe werde ich es auf jeden Fall verlängern!


----------



## jörgk (8. Oktober 2008)

huhu,

ich habe schon meine acc´s bei wow und age of fehlerlein gekündigt.

bei war werde ich aber zu 1000 prozent bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für mich ist das einr der besten spielstarts überhaupt gewesen,ich habe gott sei dank nicht ein grösseres problem im spiel und vor allem macht es mir richtig spass. so eine gruppendynamik wie hier-->habe ich noch nicht erlebt! ich finds einfach klasse.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xiza (8. Oktober 2008)

Jo also ich und einige RL Kumpels mit denen ich zusammen zocke werden auch weiter spielen. Waren damals auch von Beginn an bei WoW dabei und muss sagen das WAR den Start auf alle Fälle viel besser hinbekommen hat. Für das, dass es noch so jung ist bin ich schon recht begeistert. Natürlich gehört hier und da noch etwas geändert (v.a. der öffentlichen Chat und die Gruppensuche stören uns daweil noch am meisten ) aber das Grundkonzept passt super. Der Feinschliff ergibt sich mit der Zeit.

mfg Xiza


----------



## Shrukan (8. Oktober 2008)

Ganz ehrlich?
Ich weiß das noch gar nicht.
Bald hab ich wieder Schule, brauche die Zulassung fürs Abi, da kann ich das Zocken eigntl. wieder komplett zurückschrauben auf einmal am Wochenende richtig ohne Sorgen zocken. Heißt ich weiß gar nicht ob ich dann überhaupt noch was zocke.
WAR, WoW oder HdR kann ich dann eigntl. sein lassen.

Aber wenn ich das jetzt weg lassen würde, müsste ich schwer überlegen.
WAR ist ein cooles RvR Game keine Frage.
Aber in WoW hab ich so viele Leute die ich seit mehr als 3 Jahre kenne.
Immer wenn ich irgendwas von dem Spiel sehe, oder mal ins Realmforum schaue.
Da werd ich wieder heiß drauf. Man will erfolgreich spielen.
Alleine wenn man sieht wie alte Freunde jetzt Nihilum toppen im ZA-Speed-Run.

Ich hab zu denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal sehen wies ausgeht

WAR > WoW in Hinsicht auf PvP
WAR < WoW in Hinsicht auf PvE

Würde beides spielen wenn ich das Geld hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werd nicht Verlängern ich guck villeicht in nem viertel jahr noch mal rein der account geht mir ja nicht kaput und im moment hab ich wenig spaß am spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sag nur gta 4 =P da bin ich lang genug beschäftigt da spiel ich dann mein eigenes warhammer x) 

Auch wenn ich noch nicht weiß was Nikko bellic für ne klasse ist Oo....


----------



## Refaser (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke das der TE zwar gerne die hören würde die NICHT bleiben aber es scheinen ja alle hier reinzuschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde auch definitiv bei WAR bleiben, nach dem Schock mit AoC sind die Bugs die noch bei WAR enthalten sind (ich sage ja nicht das es sie nicht gibt und das sie nicht nerven) relativ erträglich.
Ich denke das WAR eine menge Potenzial hat und mir macht es eine Menge Spaß einfach nur PQ oder normale Quests zu machen und mit der Gilde oder Freunden eine runde Szenarios oder mal einen Keep run!!!


----------



## Skarbog (8. Oktober 2008)

Mir ist es sowas von scheißegal wer WAR nicht verlängert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollen die Hansel zu WOW, AOC, und den anderen Müll gehen und dort die Spaten mit solchen Threads nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meinereiner wird dort bleiben da es keine Lags und Ruckler mehr bei mir gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn jetzt noch die 2 Abstürze in der Woche verschwinden bin ich vollkommen zufrieden.


----------



## Thunderace (8. Oktober 2008)

WoW Account nach 3 Jahren gekündigt und ich spiele W.A.E weiter.

Begründung : 
Ich kann W.A.R spielen wann und wie lange ich will ohne etwas zu verpassen.
Bei WoW zum Beispiel konnten nur Hardcore-Zocker etwas erreichen
Habe zwar in WoW auch einiges gesehen aber es nervte. Jeden Tag die gleichen Inis für ein paar blöde Marken......
Auch das Addon wird mich wohl nicht mehr reizen können da der Sinn des Game gleich bleiben wird nur es wird neue Gebiete und neue Bosse geben.
Andere Waffen, andere Stats und so wie ich das in den letzten Tagen verfolgt habe wird bei WoW sowieso fast alles genervt und leichter gemacht damit sogar die Kids was reißen können.
Nicht mit mir !!!!!!!!!

Nachteil ( hoffe temp. ) die langen Warteschlangen auf Corruburg.
Ich finde GOA gibt sich viel Mühe alle Bugs schnell zu fixen.

PS an alle Flamer:
Es wird nie ein 100 % Game geben. Es wird immer Pro und Contra geben.


----------



## Lurgg (8. Oktober 2008)

Thunderace schrieb:


> Ich kann W.A.R spielen wann und wie lange ich will ohne etwas zu verpassen.
> Bei WoW zum Beispiel konnten nur Hardcore-Zocker etwas erreichen
> Habe zwar in WoW auch einiges gesehen aber es nervte. Jeden Tag die gleichen Inis für ein paar blöde Marken......
> Auch das Addon wird mich wohl nicht mehr reizen können da der Sinn des Game gleich bleiben wird nur es wird neue Gebiete und neue Bosse geben.
> ...



1. du wiedersprichst dir selber:
In WoW erreichen nur Hardcore Zocker was
Später sagst du: damit auch kiddies was reißen können.. iwas stimmt da nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Nanu, im Zahn der Zeit hängen geblieben? das mit den Hardcore WoW Zockern liegt lange zurück, mittlerweile kann eigentlich jeder Casual an wirklich gutes Equip rankommen, ein paar Arena Spiele in der Woche, nebenbei noch bisschen bgs (wobei die auch nicht wirklich nötig sind) und die Sache ist geritzt. Hardcore Zocker musste man früher sein, vor 2-3 Jahren. Mittlerweile ist alles ziemlich easy gemacht worden.
Für meinen Geschmack zu easy, vermisse manchmal schon die alten Zeiten, aber naja, wenn Blizzard meint sie müssen Dinge ändern..


----------



## Jaimewolf (8. Oktober 2008)

Refaser schrieb:


> Ich denke das der TE zwar gerne die hören würde die NICHT bleiben aber es scheinen ja alle hier reinzuschreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na, das jetzt die User ihr Abonnement und die Gründe dafür posten, das macht jetzt nicht wirlich etwas aus. In vielen Beiträgen sind dennoch konstruktive Kritikpunkte vorhanden. So erhält Mythic auch ein Feedback von denen, die weiterspielen. 

Hauptsache es bleibt hier weiterhin frei von Flames.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werds verlängern, meine Freundin wirds verlängern und meine Gilde wirds auch verlängern.


----------



## nartrak (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werds verlängern ;D sowie meine Gilde und Allianz sowie Freundesgilde auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *Seid Start von WoW dabei und immer noch von WAR beeindruckt !*

SO Long have Fun + fun Screen aus langeweile in dieser frühe ;D


----------



## Stancer (8. Oktober 2008)

Werds logischerweise auch verlängern. Ich warte doch nicht 2 Jahre auf ein Spiel um dann nach 1 Monat aufzuhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nee macht auch so extremen Spass.

Die Bugs und Fehler sind halt Kinderkrankheiten die bei jedem MMO Start vorkommen und sie trüben das Spielvergnügen in keinster Weise.


----------



## Lorghi (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde ebenso dabei bleiben, aber hallo. Die Bugs gehen mir sehr auf den Geist, aber ich habe mir geschworen bei dem Game geduldig zu sein. Ausserdem macht das RvR riesig Spass, die Grafik ist vollkommen in Ordnung für mich & die Lore (nennt man das so?) ist so großartig & fantastisch & reichhaltig.....allein schon für die Quest Beschreibungen & den tollen Mini-Stories im Wälzer hätte das Game n Orden verdient. 

Ich bin einer von den Leuten, die sich gerne an Kleinigkeiten aufhängen, aber ich bin & bleibe zuversichtlich & freue mich jeden Tag über das Game. Wow ist längst Vergangenheit für mich & das einzige was ich vermisse, sind die Tauren & meine Gildenkumpels.


----------



## Imzane (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde verlängern. 

Weil ich

- Absolut keine Grafikprobleme (4gig/9600GT/6Ghz) habe.
- Jede Klasse meiner Meinung nach extrem viel Spaß macht.
- PvP sehr gebalanced ist. Spiele auf Carroburg. Order.
- Public Quests genial sind.
- Jeder Charakter extrem cool aussieht. AUCH Erzmagier (lvl12)/Swordmaster (lvl10) etc. 
- Das Einfluss System gut gemacht ist.
- usw.

Aber das wichtigste, es macht mir SPAß.


----------



## IB-Shang (8. Oktober 2008)

Werde erstmal nicht verlängern und schauen wie es sich entwickelt.
Da ich weniger der Casual Gamer bin, fehlen mir persönlich etwas die Spielinhalte...lvl40 rr80 und dann? jeden Tag Keeps raiden oder das selbe Szenario spielen? Oder am Ende gar Gold farmen um die Keepkosten zu zahlen? Sehe da momentan nicht so den Sinn drin, falls ein Gildenkampfsystem ala Guild Wars kommen würde, wär es sicher was anderes, aber das PvP in WAR (oder RvR...ist das selbe in grün 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) finde ich derzeit nicht so toll. Klar ist es besser als WoW, aber im PvP war dies auch nie die Referenz. Die Szenarien sind ja schon ganz nett, aber die Wartezeiten derzeit unerträglich (T4 Destro Averland zu Bestzeiten 30 min+). Ausserdem will ich da mit reinen Gildenteams rein, was derzeit noch unmöglich ist.
Die Keepraids sind mir zu sehr gezerge, wer mehr in die Schlacht schmeissen kann gewinnt, solange man die verteidigenden Sorcs/BW´s dauerhaft silenced und schnell umhaut.^^
Ausserdem ist es etwas schade, dass alle Keeps von innen gleich sind.
Das Klassenbalancing ist noch überarbeitbar, besonders in der Levelphase ist das etwas seltsam teilweise....ausserdem sollte das Spiegelklassendesign konsequenter durchgesetzt werden. BW vs. Sorc finde ich hier ein gutes Beispiel für ein etwas verunglücktes Balancing.
Naja, dazu kommen noch die ganzen kleineren Dinge, wie unfähige Randomspieler die ihre Klassen nicht verstehen aber trotzdem im Szenario rumschreien und beleidigen ( das werden wohl die oft beschriebenen WoW Spieler sein ~~), die Performance Probleme auf Seiten der GOA Server ( Positionsberechnungsfehler sind als Melee schon arg an der Grenze des ertragbaren), fehlendes Craftingsystem zum Zeitvertreib (Anpflanzen ist ja ganz witzig, aber so wirklich toll ist das ganze Crafting ja nu nicht und einen Zeitvertreib braucht man bei 30 min+ Wartezeit zu Stoßzeiten^^).
In so nem halben Jahr, falls etwas Content für Leute kommt die auch mal etwas mehr machen wollen als mal ne Stunde am Abend nen Keep zu raiden oder 3-4 Szenarien zu spielen, die Leute so langsam ihre Klassen spielen können und sich das ganze etwas mehr gefestigt hat, werde ich mir das ganze sicher nochmal anschauen. Bis dahin werde ich einige Bücher durch haben, da es leider derzeit kein Onlinespiel gibt was mich mehr ansprechen würde als WAR, dieses aber leider nicht genug um dafür zu zahlen....
Ein bisschen schade finde ich das schon, ein Spiel mit viel Potenzial, aber mir reicht es derzeit einfach noch nicht.


----------



## Vegeta81 (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin mir noch nicht so sicher.
Irgendwie verlier ich nach längerem Zocken leicht die Lust an War, ich werd mal noch nen Monat verlängern und dann wenn wolk kommt entscheiden ob ich War weiterzock. 
Wow bleib ich allerdings auch dabei, weil nur Pvp ist mir auch zu langweilig auf Dauer und Pve in War is nicht der Renner (Ich weiß es is nen PvP Oder besser gesagt RvR Spiel deshalb isses ja auch nicht schlimm ^^)
Was zz auch noch extrem störte in War sind Szenarien wo scheinbar wirklich keiner nen Plan hat was er machen soll und falls man dann mal im Chat versucht ne Taktik an den Mann zu bringen keiner Reagiert bzw nichtmal geantwortet wird im Chat. Ich glaub der Großteil weiß nichtmal wie man schreiben kann in den Sc. Anders kann ichs mir langsam nicht mehr vorstellen.


----------



## July (8. Oktober 2008)

nach 3,5 jahren meinen wow-account gekündigt und ich werde bei WAR bleiben.. das spiel ist 3 wochen draussen und die fehler sind
angenehm "minimal(in einer gewissen hinsicht) ich würd mich allerdings freuen, und ich wette das wird es auch in zukunft geben was
hoffentlich sein wird:

-schönere chat-bar bzw. übersichtliche für jeden zugängliche world-chats /1 /2 /3 /4
-bisschen nachpolieren der animationen bei manchen cast's
-bessere wartezeiten für die szenarien(wobei das auch stark serverlastig ist, btw. wo man spielt)
-bessere übersicht vom auktionshaus/crafting-sets & generell das craften ansich

ansonsten ist WAR ein top spiel, meiner meinung nach & ich werd's verlängern. wie schon einer vor mir gesagt hat, man muss nicht
freaken und ist trotzdem auf dem neuesten stand. das ist toll.

2cents


----------



## fortuneNext (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele auch weiter.
Was mich dennoch unheimlich stört ist, auf welche Weise abgefragt wird, ob eine Fähigkeit überhaupt benutzbar wird.
Es wird ersteinmal losgecastet, animiert etc. Erst dann wird geschaut, ob man gesilenced, gestunnt oder schlicht out of Actionpoints ist und entsprechend der Cast abgebrochen. Das ist - ich weiss, ich hasse es auch, darauf zu verweisen - bei WoW besser. Die Fehlermeldung kommt direkt, man weiss was Sache ist.


----------



## joekay (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde verlängern. Der Spaß, den ich in WoW verloren hab, lag in WAR im Startgebiet rum.

Who needs the Lich King in a world with emperor Karl Franz.


----------



## Janinee (8. Oktober 2008)

1. zu den leuten die wegen performance problemen nicht klar kommen:

so ist das nunmal mit den zeichen der zeit. dieses spiel kann man halt schlecht mit zu alten pc spielen ohne kleinigkeiten (grafikkarte, ram) aufzumotzen. bei mir war es anfangs unspielbar (diashow)... und? bin in ein pc laden gegangen, habe 40 euro auf den tisch gelegt und jetzt läuft es flüssig. warhammer online wird in 1-2 jahren auf genau so vielen pc laufen wie es jetzt world of warcraft tut, weil der hardware standard einfach nachzieht und dann ist wow weit unterm den standard. ich fände es scheisse wenn warhammer online jetzt sogar auf 5 jahre alten pc flüssig laufen würde. was meint ihr wie die grafik dann aussieht? wollt ihr euch sowas in 2-3 jahren noch anschauen? ne danke....

2. zu den leuten die vorschnell über dieses spiel urteilen:

also ich erlaube mir kein abschliessendes urteil über dieses spiel, so lange ich nicht 40 bin und ein paar monate im "endgame" unterwegs war. auch wenn es bisher alles super ist, erlaube ich mir kein vorschnelles urteil, da wir ja schon mit aoc gesehen haben das es blender geben kann. diese spiele sind nunmal auf endgame ausgelegt, da sind wir im moment noch nicht - erst wenn wir dort angekommen sind (breite masse der community) ist es möglich dieses spiel zu beurteilen. daher verstehe ich einige leute nicht... viel blabla um nichts. wartet einfach noch ein paar monate dann sehen wir.

3. bugs bugs und bugs

ganz ehrlich.. wo? das regt mich am meisten auf. ihr tut ja so als wenn das spiel voll mit bugs ist die es unspielbar machen <- solche bugs hatte ich bisher noch nicht gesehen, nur kleinigkeiten, wie eine castbar die mal nicht verschwindet bis zum nächsten cast oder sowas. man kann sich auch aufhängen echt... die leute die auf legitime kinderkrankheiten hinweisen und es in diesem genre als normal abtun, haben meiner meinung nach auch noch nicht die zeichen der zeit vestanden. ich finde hier machen beide seiten - die bugbugbug schreier und die spiel in schutz nehmende, auf kinderkrankheiten hinweisende, defender fraktion aus einer mücke einen elefanten. spätestens seit world of warcraft massstäbe gesetzt hat, kann es sich ein hersteller dieses genres nicht mehr erlauben halbfertige spiele auf den markt zu bringen, bestes beispiel aoc, vor 5 jahren hätte vielleicht noch keiner was dazu gesagt aber heut zu tage.. no go. ich sehe keine kinderkrankheiten in warhammer online, das spiel scheint bisher "fertig" zu sein <- diese aussage revidiere ich aber recht schnell, sobald man im endgame ala aoc sieht das es kein content mehr gibt oder ähnliche kapitale design schnitzer... man kann halt jetzt noch nicht sagen ob es fertig ist.

ABER HÖRT BITTE mit diesem "mmorpg dürfen am anfang scheisse, unfertig, verbuggt whatever sein" .. DIESE ZEITEN SIND VORBEI!!!!


----------



## hansi79 (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde WAR auch treu bleiben, da es mir als PVP Spieler mehr bietet als WOW, selbst den PVE teil finde ich in manchen dingen ausgereifter als bei WOW. Super Server keine Abstürze kaum oder gar keine Laggs was Mythic verschuldet hat (war meistens mein Rechner daran schuld wie halt bei den meisten). Ich habe mein WOW acc. gekündigt und bereits 3 Monate nicht mehr aktiv gespielt und es sind nur noch meine Twinks am Leben. Es macht bei WOW nach meiner Meinung keinen Sinn mehr Chars von 1-80 zu spielen, da es mir zu lange dauert und der PVP teil zu schwach ist.


----------



## makkaal (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin von den Socken - zwei Seiten und bisher keine Flames, sondern tatsächlich begründete Aussagen... Kein "WAR is total kagge" Post, nein, nada, nur Gründe, die verständlich so formuliert sind, dass sie als Geschmacksfrage nachvollziehbar sind. Daumen hoch, ich glaube, ich sollte mich nicht immer von den Debattier-Amateuren irreführen lassen.

Ich für meinen Teil werde ziemlich sicher verlängern, solange nichts wichtigeres wie Uni dazuwischen kommt. Auch ich erachte die Probleme, die der TE aufgezählt hat, als nichts weiter denn Kinderkrankheiten, wie man sie in jedem neuen MMOG findet. Ich habe zu viel Spaß am Spiel als dass ich es wegen einiger Schwierigkeiten an den Nagel hänge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Wenn ich genugn in den Uran-Minen von Ennepetal gearbeitet und genug Geld habe werde ich es auf jeden Fall verlängern!


Ennepetal hat doch gar keine Uranminen mehr! Die wurden von Wetter a.d. Ruhr übernommen, da sind die Verstrahlten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lithien (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde W.A.R nicht weiterspielen. Neben dem Ruckeln und Abstürzen ist das Spiel inhaltlich auch bei weitem nicht so toll wie man denkt. Ich will jetzt gar nicht von den miesen Animationen anfangen....
Aber eins nach dem anderen.

Zunächst zu den Aussagen, dass WoW und Co wesentlich schlechtere Startups hatten und dass es dort viel schlimmer zuging als jetzt bei W.A.R.. Da kann ich nur folgendes sagen: WoW ist wieviel Jahre älter ? ....Und die Probleme, die bei WoW , DAOC , SWG  anfangs auftraten sind doch vorallem allgemeine Erfahrungswerte. Aufbauend auf diese Erfahrung hätte Mythic ganz genau wissen müssen, dass es zu Performanceeinbrüchen bei einem Grossteil der Spieler und zu überfüllten Servern kommen würde. Nicht zuletzt auch dadurch, dass sie DAOC schließlich auch entwickelt haben. Es wurde ein halbfertiges Spiel auf den Markt gebracht, was gemessen an den *heutigen* Standards einfach ungenügend ist. 

Inhaltlich wurde ich insofern auch enttäuscht, dass die Klassen bei W.a.r und ihre vielgepriesene Einzigartigkeit eine totale Farce sind. Die DDs kriegen meisst die gleichen Fertigkeiten mit anderem Namen. Die parallelen Klassen von Zerstörung und Ordnung (bsplw.: Hexerkriegerin und Hexerjäger)  verfügen über fast identische Fertigkeiten. Alle Klassen funktionieren auch vollkommen ähnlich. Jeder haut sein xyz Dots drauf und dann wird noch von jedem ein wenig hier und da gesnared/gerooted und das wars. Wenn ich das mit WoW vergleiche wo sich jede Klasse anders spielt. Da gibt es Energie,Mana,Wut,  Kombinationen davon. Jede Klasse dort unterliegt einer Beschränkung, die sich aber unterscheiden. Bei W.A.R gibt es Aktionpunkte hmmm . 

Alles in allem war bzw ist W.A.R kein Spiel was mich fesselt. Das PvP hat kaum taktischen Tiefgang. Es ist ein reines Gezerge... 

In WoW fehlt die Abwechslung im PvP und das Farmen bzw. Grinden geht mir auf die Nuss und in W.A.R ist  alles irgendwie so eintönig  was die Charaktere angeht und einfach noch unausgereift. Insofern werd ich wohl erstmal ne Pause machen was Mmorpgs angeht.


----------



## Katalmacht (8. Oktober 2008)

Schon um 2 Monate verlängert hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wens ginge)^^
Einfach weil es mir extrem Spass macht auch der Gedanke ab 40 den zähen Ruf Rang zu lvln, und ich mich auf das "wirkliche" RVR freue das erste kommen wird wenn alle nen 40er haben.

Und auch vorallem weil es ein wenig an DAoC erinnert... ein wenig....
lg


----------



## nosferatu2055 (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde meinen WAR-Account erstmal verlängern, obwohl ich wow-spieler der ersten stunde bin!

WAR ist auf jeden Fall ein tolles Spiel, Konzept und Spielwelt (wer hätte damit gerechnet^^) sind stimmig.

werde beides weiter zocken, und irgendwann nach dem Release von wotlk entscheiden in welche Richtung es für mich weitergeht.

Ich such übrigens immer noch ne Ordnungs-Gilde auf Helmgard für meinen Hexenjäger namens Volker, Präferenz liegt auf Gilden mit einem höheren Altersdurchschnitt! Würde mich über ingame-post oder Pn´s freuen!


----------



## Megaloh (8. Oktober 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Der Freimonat für WAR nähert sich seinem Ende und es gibt Spieler, die die Entscheidung treffen WAR nicht zu abonnieren. Daher meine Frage an diejenigen, die WAR wie meine Wenigkeit auch nicht abonnieren werden:
> 
> Was gibt den Ausschlag dafür WAR nicht zu abonnieren? Ich bin der Ansicht, da GOA auch keine europäischen eigenen Foren anbietet, dass GOA und letztlich Mythic  erfahren sollen, warum WAR nicht bei jedem Käufer, trotz des Freimonats Zuspruch findet.
> 
> ...


Mmmmh...keine ahnung was du meinst bei mit läufts prima.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ok ich musste meinen Chaosbarbar aufgeben eben wegen den langen Wartezeiten für Server und Szenario.
Hab dafür einen Eisenbrecher bei der Ordnung der sich sehen lässt, vorallem seit ich Ordnung spiele komme ich von einem Szenario zum anderen und dass mit einer Wartezeit von 1:30min auf Averland.

Zum Spiel muss ich sagen es läuft bei mir ruckelfrei dank meines Rechners 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fazit: Die motzen sollen Ordnung spielen macht genau so viel fun.


----------



## etmundi (8. Oktober 2008)

nosferatu2055 schrieb:


> Ich werde meinen WAR-Account erstmal verlängern, obwohl ich wow-spieler der ersten stunde bin!



Thema verfehlt. SECHS,setzten.
Gilt auch für die anderen "ich werde es weiterspielen" Poster.

Ist ja erschreckend, wie viele hier noch nicht mal in 
der Lage sind, auch nur das Topic zu lesen bzw. zu
verstehen, was der TE möchte.

Armes Deutschland.


----------



## joekay (8. Oktober 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Thema verfehlt. SECHS,setzten.
> Gilt auch für die anderen "ich werde es weiterspielen" Poster.
> 
> Ist ja erschreckend, wie viele hier noch nicht mal in
> ...



Ich werde meinen Account nicht nicht verlängern. Genug Negierungen für dich?


----------



## Katalmacht (8. Oktober 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Thema verfehlt. SECHS,setzten.
> Gilt auch für die anderen "ich werde es weiterspielen" Poster.
> 
> Ist ja erschreckend, wie viele hier noch nicht mal in
> ...




Sorry Aber was ist den mit dir los ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab den Thread durchgelesen aber ich möchte trozdem mitteilen das ich verlängere.
Hallo das ist ein Forum hier kann ich einbringen was ich möchte solangs irgendwie zum Thema passt und nicht total daneben ist.

Arm finde ich es eher wen Leute daherkommen und wieder irgendwas kritiesieren anfangen was total sinnfrei ist und obwoll der Thread bis dato ohne Flamesausgekommen ist. Das ist arm!

...


----------



## DefenderX (8. Oktober 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Thema verfehlt. SECHS,setzten.
> Gilt auch für die anderen "ich werde es weiterspielen" Poster.
> 
> Ist ja erschreckend, wie viele hier noch nicht mal in
> ...




Oha da haben wir ja den ersten Troll, Willkommen.

Ich denke auch das ich verlängern werde. Auch ich finde es Klasse das ich net mehr stundenlang On sein muss weil ich Angst habe etwas zu verpassen. 
WAR macht einfach Spass egal ob 8 Stunden oder nur eine. 

Verehrter etmundi es mag dir stinken das sich hier nich die "WAR ist scheisse" Kommentare stapeln aber zum anderen zeigt es auch das das Game eben mehr positiv als negativ bei den Leuten ankommt. Wenn dich das stört kannste gerne weiter WoW zocken gehen. Ein Forum ist eben eine Plattform wo jeder seine meinung schreiben kann. 

@makkaal

nu haste deinen ersten heuler ;-)) aber im grossen ganzen bin ich auch wie du froh das die Flamer anscheinend grösstenteils nen grossen bogen um diesen Thread gemacht haben.

Gruß
DefenderX


----------



## Malyce (8. Oktober 2008)

da ich Dark Age of Camelot nachwievor für das Beste MMO halte und viele schöne Erinnerungen damit verbinde, und weil WAR mich in vielen Punkten an DAoC erinnert, werde ich auf jeden Fall verlängern.


----------



## Juno-Online (8. Oktober 2008)

Wem der Einstieg derzeit noch zu teuer ist den verweise ich auf folgenden eben von mir inserierten Thread:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=67333


----------



## Acuria (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde auf keinen Fall weiterspielen denn:

Ich bin Fast gezwungen Ordnung zu Spielen obwohl mir die Grünen besser gefallen nur weil die Server überlastet sind ( ganz ehrlich, mir doch egal ich zahl dafür weil ich die grünen Spielen will und nicht weil ich so anpassungsfähig bin und sage naja ok is halt voll)
Pve gefällt mir Garnicht
Pvp ( RVR ) ist ein Rudel Tollwütiger die sich alle in der Mitte Treffen und sich mit fast Identischen Fahigkeiten die Köpfe einhauen.
Unangenehme Performance Probleme extreme Lags Grafikfehler ( stehende Castanimationen) <<<< es gibt eine Menge Treads in dem diese Probleme auftreten also haben       entweder alle einen uralt pc oder es ist was dran :-)

Abgesehen davon haben viele erwähnt das Wow Pvp keinen Spass macht hmm es kommt aber demnächst ein Addon meine besten :-)
Da wird am Pvp gefeilt und man kann noch nichtmal das gesammte Ausmass der Arbeit von Blizz errechnen.

Fazit:

Wenn die Guten von WAR der meinung sind das sich so einige Spieler halten lassen indem nicht die Serverkapazität vergrößert wird sondern Spieler auf eine andere Fraktion ausweichen müssen werden sie wohl ganz schnell ein neues Spiel bauen müssen.
Realübergreifend hätte vielleicht was genutzt, leider habe ich davon kaum ahnung ich weiß aber es funktioniert bei anderen Spielen auch.
Wartezeiten von 10 Min aufwärts sind unverzeilich denn ein Gelegenheitsspieler wie ich hat schon die Nase voll wenn ich nicht in mein BEZAHLTES Spiel reinkomme wann ich es will.
Animationsfehler hätten einfach nicht sein müssen dafür gibt es genug Spiele die es vorgemacht haben.
Charaktere die aussehen als wären sie auf der 2ten Photoshopebene Integriert worden sind auch nicht Allermans Geschmack.
Doch wenn sich in der Engine nicht langsam was tut, in der sich Mobs rückwerts auf einen zubewegen werden viele Leute so wie ich die Glatte Bewegung alla Lotro und WOW vermissen und das so sehr das sie sich wie ich nach 2 Jahren Wartezeit auf Warhammer Online, sehr auf Wotlk freuen, denn da weiß man was man hat!
Ich finde viele Sachen gelungen doch Grundlegende sachen Extrem schlecht verarbeitet und deswegen schaue ich gern nochmal rein, das allerdings erst wenn sich wirklich was getan hat.


----------



## Gromthar (8. Oktober 2008)

Also ich werde auch vorerst bleiben, wenn ich allerdings zugleich eingestehen muss, dass dieses richtige WAR-Gefühl bisher nicht so wirklich aufkommen mochte. Das Spiel ist allerdings noch ganz frisch und meine Gilde zum Großteil noch um Level 30 herum, sodass an T4 nicht so wirklich zu denken ist (wirklich mies als einziger 40er).

Ich werde WAR definitiv noch die Chance geben Klassen zu balancen und einen großartigen Endcontent zu zeigen (Keepfights, 6er-Gruppen RvR, schöne Dungeons und Stadteroberungen). Sollte dies in den nächsten 2-3 Monaten alles zu sehen sein und wirklich Spaß machen, bleibe ich auch die kommenden 2 Jahre, andernfalls werde ich meine Zelte in Moria aufschlagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murloc92 (8. Oktober 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Mir stossen die ewigen Lags, das Ruckeln, die Zähigkeit mit der sich WAR spielt und andere Performanceprobleme sauer auf. Ein Pc-Spiel, für die Masse konzipiert, darf sich solche groben Schnitzer einfach nicht leisten. Es trübt den Spielspaß einfach ungemein.



Stimmt da hast du Recht. Da ich das mehr oder wenieger kommen gesehn habe, habe ich mir das Spiel *noch* nicht gekauft. Ich warte immer noch auf die Nachricht, dass das Spiel endlich richtig läuft. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Spiel noch nicht _fertig_, es ist nur schon raus, weil es weniger Käufer gegeben hätte wenn es nach oder kurz vor WOTLK gekommen wäre.


----------



## Acuria (8. Oktober 2008)

Richtig und das konnte man an der Beta bestens sehen.
Server auf Server zu.


----------



## Tigha (8. Oktober 2008)

warhammer hat meine erwartungen bei weitem übertroffen (quasi das gegenteil von AoC). lvln durch rvr macht ne menge fun, in den warte zeiten bissl ÖQ. die server laufen vom start weg recht stabil, und große bugs hab ich bissher auch nicht erlebt. zudem find ich die klassen recht gelungen.
einziges ärgerniss das trotz 6verschiedener t3 bg's immer nur das verdammte Tor Anoc aufgeht.

zu wotlk: lieblos fähigkeiten zusammengestohlen (größtenteils sogar vom eigenen hack&slay diablo2), zudem im pvp GW, WAR und AoC weit unterlegen (glaub nur hdro ist im pvp bereich schwächer)


----------



## nosferatu2055 (8. Oktober 2008)

oh oh, da hab ich ja direkt bei meinem zweiten post nen flame abbekommen,

naja, ich dachte halt der thread hätte sich ein bisschen entwickelt und der Ersteller wäre nicht nur an negativen Meinungen über war interessiert.

btw, ich finde Aussagen, wie sechs, setzen ziemlich albern!

Selbst wenn ich das Thema des TE, ich sehe es ja ein, ein wenig verfehlt habe, so hat sich die Diskussion hier doch weiterentwickelt.

Daher fand ich meinen Beitrag nicht wirklich unpassend. 

LG nosferatu2055


----------



## suno (8. Oktober 2008)

Also ich werde meinen War Account nicht verlängern. Was wohl Hauptsächlich an meinen Online-Zeiten liegen wird ( 2-6 Uhr in dem Bereich ) und dort so gut wie nie ein "BG" auf geht, geschweige denn das ich in PQs weiter als Step 1, manchmal 2, komme. Ansicht ist War aber ein schönes Spiel, mir sehr viel Potential. Zudem kommt noch ein Problem das wenn ich Tagsüber versuche Einzuloggen er mich einfach nicht in das Spiel lässt, aber da gibt es wohl dem Anschein nach keine Lösung.

Gruß


----------



## Fonia (8. Oktober 2008)

Janinee schrieb:


> 1. zu den leuten die wegen performance problemen nicht klar kommen:
> 
> so ist das nunmal mit den zeichen der zeit. dieses spiel kann man halt schlecht mit zu alten pc spielen ohne kleinigkeiten (grafikkarte, ram) aufzumotzen. bei mir war es anfangs unspielbar (diashow)... und? bin in ein pc laden gegangen, habe 40 euro auf den tisch gelegt und jetzt läuft es flüssig. warhammer online wird in 1-2 jahren auf genau so vielen pc laufen wie es jetzt world of warcraft tut, weil der hardware standard einfach nachzieht und dann ist wow weit unterm den standard. ich fände es scheisse wenn warhammer online jetzt sogar auf 5 jahre alten pc flüssig laufen würde. was meint ihr wie die grafik dann aussieht? wollt ihr euch sowas in 2-3 jahren noch anschauen? ne danke....
> 
> ...



1. Es ruckelt auch auf neuen Pcs und wenn Age of conan mit  mindestens 50 fps läuft und Cryses auch aber Warhammer mit so einer grafik nicht und den dazu angegebenen Systenanfoderungen ist es nicht ganz normal und das warhammer nicht 100% so läuft wie es eigendlich soll weiß glaub inzwischen auch jeder.

Allerdings sind die ruckler bei mir auch so minimal das ich es nicht als störend ansehe für mich persöhnlich allerdings wünsch ich mir für die zukunft drotzdem mehr performance für die grafik.

2. Stimm ich dir zu. Das spiel hoch zu heben bzw nieder zu machen in sachen von langzeitmotivation und Endcontent ist schwachsin vor 40 wenn ich schon die kommentare lese " Das spiel ist schon fast perfekt und wird noch perfekter und wird besser als wow blabla" krieg ichs kotzen die leute sollen einfach abwarten am ende wirds dann nicht so wie sie es vermuten und dann weinen sie alle =P

3.Bugs sind vorhanden kleine und große allerdings wie du gesagt hast wenig die es unspielbar machen.

Allerings waren die pets zb extrem verbugt (wurd ja jetzt glaub behoben) und auch hat ich öfters mal fehler die meine fähigkeiten nicht aktiviert haben zb wodurch ich dann mittem im aoe keine zauber mehr hatte und das zeitliche segnen durfte was schon genervt hat ganz zu schweigen von diesen animationsbugs.

Aber große und viele bugs gibt es nicht und der rest wird ja jetzt wohl langsam vernichtet werden.


Drotz dem allen wünsch ich mir das PvE noch ein bischen mehr sinn macht. Ich bin allgemein erst immer ab 20 uhr in warhammer und ab 24 uhr fängt es an das ich in kein BG mehr rein komm und mit level 17 bringt mir 1ne quest grad mal 2% meines Ep balken was dann doch etwas zu wenig ist da bin ich mit grinden in sachen Ep sogar besser dran weil ich mir den laufweg erspar.

Das ist auch der grund warum mein abo jetzt erst mal nicht weiter läuft. Pve hab ich absolut keine motviation da ich nicht grinden will und mir die quest zu wenig Ep geben durch PvP kann man um einiges schneller leveln (ebenfals auf meinen level).

PvP geht in den zetien wo ich on bin kaum auf selbst mit dem neuen anmelde system jetzt und jetzt bleibt mir eben nichts weiteres übrig zu warten das ich andere zeiten zum spielen hab oder in sachen Pve sich noch was tut.


----------



## Nhazirluna (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde  auf  jedenfalls   den Acc verlängern weil;

- es (echtes)  RvR  nur  in DAoC gibt  und  auch  in WAR geben  wird wenn der  grossteil lvl  40 ist (freue  mich schon  auf  Nächtelange Keepraids, und/oder anspruchsvolle 6vs6 Kämpfe, a la  DAoC  ;-) 

- das  ganze  einfach stimmig  ist, Lore, Grafik, Ausführung... es  passt einfach

- weil es  verschiedenste RvR Möglichkeiten  gibt/geben  wird ; 6vs6 , Raids, Zerg, Szenarien  für mal  schnell  zwischendurch  usw.

- eine Langzeitmotivation sein wird wohl   über  Jahre.... 


besonders  der  letzte  Punkt  werden einige  nicht verstehen , wenn ich  jetzt schon  höre lvl 40 rr80  und  dann...... kann ich  nur sagen  jene  sind/waren sicherlich  keine  DAoC Spieler;-)   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

rr80 ...  das kann  Monate,  Jahre dauern bis man das erreicht, und bis  dahin  gibt’s zusätzliche  kostenlose  Inhalte, Erweiterung(en) etc, jeder  der  Mythic/Goa  durch  Dark Age of  Camelot kennt  ; der weis  das er/sie  sich  nicht  um   fehlende Langzeitmotivation  sorgen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- das  Game  hat  noch kleine Macken  aber  hey  es ist noch nicht  1Monat  alt ...... 
wer  sich wegen   ein bisschen  Ruckeln beschwert  hat  sicherlich noch nie  eine  "Altezeiten-DAoC-Schlacht" erlebt  wo es nicht selten war das mehrere hundert  Spieler  in einer Schlacht aufeinander trafen 
*sehnsüchtig   an die  guten alten DAoC Zeiten zurück denk wo  Diashow Standart  war ; aber  Spass gross geschrieben*


Ups  na ja  am Thema  etwas vorbei , aber warum immer  nur  negatives  erwähnen?




Murloc92 schrieb:


> . Meiner Meinung nach ist das Spiel noch nicht _fertig_, es ist nur schon raus, weil es weniger Käufer gegeben hätte wenn es nach oder kurz vor WOTLK gekommen wäre.



Wie  soll ich sagen; ich denke das jene die  WAR nur gekauft  haben  um  eine  Lücke  zu  füllen  bis WOLTK raus ist, jammern auch am meisten rum, und vergleichen WAR  mit WoW .
Ich denke  somit  auch das die Mehrheit der  "Lückenfüller-Käufer, nach dem  Probemonat  sich  WOW zuwenden werden.....
Was ja nicht schlimm ist; denn  was für  Mythic/Goa zählt  sind die  Spieler die  bleiben, die  monatlich bezahlen, für  die  "Treuen"  wird  das Spiel ja  laufend weiterentwickelt/erweitert, .....

Meiner  Meinung sind  auch  WAR  und  WoW 2 paar Schuhe , nicht  miteinander zu  vergleichen, und  somit auch das Zielpublikum  grundverschieden. 

Also wem  WAR gefällt  soll  WAR spielen, wem  WOLTK gefällt  soll  jenes  spielen , wer beides  mag soll beides  Spielen, wo  ist das Problem?;-)



So nebenbei erwähnt 

Dark Age of Camelot  existiert  seit ca  7  Jahren und  hat  noch immer treue Fans, und  laube  so  um die  500 000 Spieler, nicht  viel  zu WOW vielleicht aber wie  sieht  WoW in  5  Jahren aus, und  vor allem gibts  Spieler die  7+ Jahre  WOW  die treue  halten ?
Oder  gibts  vielleicht in 2 Jahren bereits  WoW2, oder World of Diablo ? *duck und  wegrenn  ahhhh die  Steine  fliegen  doch  ahhhhhh *...........  (es lebe die  Ironie *aufrappel*)


DAoC ist  ca 7 Jahre  alt , hat  noch immer viele  Spieler  die  von der  ersten  Stunde  dabei  waren, und  nur sehr wenige  davon haben in all den  Jahren  das Endziel RR13  erreicht ....
Hmm ja.. ich bin  DAoC Spieler  von der ersten Stunde  an, und bin es noch aber  RR 13  hab Ich bisher nicht erreicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KarashTroll (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich denk ich werde auf jeden Fall mal mit einer Gamecard verlängern, und sehen wie es sich weiter entwickelt. WoW hab ich erstmal die Zahlungen eingestellt und den Account eingefroren, und Herr der Ringe... naja da hab ich eh einen Gratisaccount, den ich kaum noch nutze weil ich mich einfach nicht mit Hobbits, Elben und Zwergen identifizieren kann. WoW... hm... habs lang gespielt, habs gern gespielt. Und würd es auch weiter spielen wenn ich mir 2 Spiele gleichzeitig leisten könnte. Ich denk ich werd auf jeden Fall mal bis zum Release vom Lich King weiter spielen. Momentan stehen die Anzeichen ja dafür dass ich bei WAR bleibe, aber wer kann schon in die Zukunft sehen?


----------



## Cirdaan (8. Oktober 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Nachfolgend meine Gründe gegen das WAR-Abonnement:
> 
> · Lags und Ruckeln, allgemein schlechte Spielperformance (zähflüssiges Bewegen und Interagieren)
> · Auf vollen Servern zu hohe Warteschlangen für beide Fraktionen
> ...



zu 1.) Lags und Ruckeln - kein Grund nur ein Vorwand. Damit ist und war zu rechnen, bis sich die Server, der Client und der Rest eingespielt hat bzw. optimiert wurde. Und selbst auf meinen "Mittelklasse Rechensklaven" läuft das Spiel, flüssig und sehr gut spielbar. (AMD 2x5200+, HD3450, 2G. Reichts zum Questen und ohne Ruckeln Szenarien zu spielen.

zu 2.) Volle Server - auch kein Grund nur Vorwand. Dann geh auf nen leeren Server. Ich hab nie ne Warteschlange und Szenarien gehen auch in vernünftiger Zahl auf.

zu 3.) Mausrad - keine Ahnung warum, aber wer klick ist eh zu langsam, ergo sind die Aktionsleisten mit Tasten belegt
zu 4.) Moral - tja, das es Möglichkeiten gibt, die Moral des Gegners zu senken, ist dir bekannt oder? Und wegen sowas, sorry auch hier nur Vorwand, kein Grund.

Das Spiel ist jung, neu und auf dem Richtigen Weg, der Vergleich mit bestehenden und mehrfach gepatchten MMORPGS ist zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt schlichtweg überheblich und unmöglich. Aber selbst mit irgendwelchen vorhandene Fehlern ist es in einigen Bereichen (PQ, Gruppen, Wälzer) erfrischend neu und in Anderen (PvE) gibts halt nichts was man neu erfinden/entwickeln kann.


----------



## Gumja (8. Oktober 2008)

DAoC Beta und Release Grausam... Hab s trotzdem 3 Jahre gespielt, weil gerade das Endgame (der Weg dahin war elend lang) megafun gemacht hat
WoW Beta und Release Grausam... Habs trotzdem fast 3 Jahre gespielt, weils fast alle ehemaligen DAoCler und Freunde gespielt haben und trotzdem ein wenig fun gemacht hat
AoC Release Megagrausam... bereits nach drei Wochen die Lust verloren
WAR Release erstaunlich gut (hab ich wirklich nicht erwartet) und macht mir bereits von Anfang an so viel Spaß, wie Damals DAoC im ENdgame...
Also warum sollte ich meinen Acc nicht verlängern?

Wer sich in WAR über die MASSEN an Bugs aufregt, sollte mal AoC antesten... und zwar nach Tortage...
Das was mir bisher an Bugs bei WAR aufgefallen ist, ist n Lacher im Gegensatz zu dem, was einem bei AoC im Minutentakt auf dem Bildschirm präsentiert wird! 

Fakt ist, wer kein Bock auf PvP hat ist bei WAR zu 100% falsch und sollte lieber weiter WoW oder LotR spielen... die haben PvE technisch wesentlich mehr und besseres zu bieten
Fakt ist, wer sich lieber bei genialer Grafik einen runterholt... sollte AoC spielen!

Wer aber endlich Massenschlachten, geniale Burgeroberungen und Kämpfe um Hauptstädte erleben will... der sollte bei WAR bleiben!
Und deshalb bleibe ich... vielleicht wieder 3 Jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (8. Oktober 2008)

Mir macht WoW mehr Spaß... Deshalb zock ich WoW weiter^^


----------



## Sgt.Pepper (8. Oktober 2008)

ICH ZOCKE WEITER!!! AUSERKORENER, MAGUS, JÜNGER DES KHAINE UND MASCHINIST!!!


----------



## Skela (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich tendiere dazu nicht zu verlängern.
Das Hauptproblem ist die Balance zwischen Ordnung und Chaos und die ist ganz offensichtlich nicht gegeben. Möglich das die Entwickler hier noch etwas aus dem Hut zaubern, noch ist ja etwas Zeit.
Ansonsten werde ich erstmal abwarten und das Spiel in ein paar Monaten noch einmal begutachten.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Oktober 2008)

Auf meinem Server ist die Ordnung zahlenmäßig so weit unterlegen, dass an faires World PVP nicht zu denken ist. Alle T2-3 Keeps gehören der Zerstörung. Die Lag-Warps im Szenario gehen mir auf den Keks und machen die Kollisionsabfrage vollkommen unnötig, weil der Gegner ja doch irgendwie an einem vorbei kommt. Die Community ist genauso unfreundlich und schlecht wie in WoW. Items kann man zwar färben, dafür sehen sie praktisch alle gleich aus und jeder Idiot darf auf lila Zeug würfeln, das er gar nicht anlegen kann, weshalb mir als Schwertmeister z.B. Schwerter von Magiern weggewürfelt werden. Also ich hab im Moment keine große Lust zu bleiben.


----------



## epiphone2 (8. Oktober 2008)

Werde definitiv verlängern.Nach 2 ,5 Jahren WoW sage ich auf Wiedersehen und werde mir Lich King weder kaufen, geschweige denn ansehen (bei den Änderungen die da eingeführt werden wird mir übel). WAR macht mir einen Riesenspaß und meiner Gilde auch denke das ich es die nächsten jahre spielen werde, wüsste nicht was das toppen sollte oder welches MMORPG mich dazu verleiten sollte nicht bei WAR zu bleiben.


----------



## Amko (8. Oktober 2008)

diese ganzen flames über die ruckler etc ..

einma ruckelts und gleich nen thread erstellen usw ..

das spiel ist NEU und dafür das es NEU ist, iist es > ALL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW gespielt am Anfang? ne ? hättest machen sollen und würdest wahrscheinlich nie wieder nen mmporg spielen :>

ich bleib bei WAR; mein WoW Acc läuft am 11.10 ab und das ist gut so ..


----------



## Jumping Bit (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich persönlich werde WAR verlängern. 

Bei mir treten KEINE Lags, Ruckler oder andere Performance probleme auf. 
(Neusten Graka Treiber 4tw)

natürlich gibt es noch massig Bugs, Skillprobleme, Charakterfreezes (Bleibt in einer bestimmten angriffsstellung) usw.
aber das stört mich wenig. Als ich in der Beta von WoW war, wars genauso bzw schlimmer!
Wenn ich n Fehler finde, meld ich ihn auch gleich. Is ja klar, sonnst ändert sich auch nix!

Im allgemeinen soll man das Spielen, was einem mehr Spass macht! Kein MMORPG soll für irgendwem Pflicht sein.
Ich lass mir von niemanden vorschreiben was ich spielen soll, wäre ja noch schöner!

Wer wow spielen möchte solls tun, wer war spielen will solls ebenso tun. Is doch total Wayne. Hauptsache jeder hat seinen Spass dabei.
Wer das alles als ernsten "Krieg" sieht, tut mir leid, weil er sich dann wirklich abhängig macht.
Im großen und ganzen, haben wir alle doch was gemeinsam. Wir zocken gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und egal wie das spiel heißt, 
wir sind trotzdem eine große community.

So long
Gl & Hf 
egal wo ihr seid.

Jumping Bit


----------



## Roy1971 (8. Oktober 2008)

Lithien schrieb:


> Ich werde W.A.R nicht weiterspielen. Neben dem Ruckeln und Abstürzen ist das Spiel inhaltlich auch bei weitem nicht so toll wie man denkt. Ich will jetzt gar nicht von den miesen Animationen anfangen....
> Aber eins nach dem anderen.
> 
> Zunächst zu den Aussagen, dass WoW und Co wesentlich schlechtere Startups hatten und dass es dort viel schlimmer zuging als jetzt bei W.A.R.. Da kann ich nur folgendes sagen: WoW ist wieviel Jahre älter ? ....Und die Probleme, die bei WoW , DAOC , SWG  anfangs auftraten sind doch vorallem allgemeine Erfahrungswerte. Aufbauend auf diese Erfahrung hätte Mythic ganz genau wissen müssen, dass es zu Performanceeinbrüchen bei einem Grossteil der Spieler und zu überfüllten Servern kommen würde. Nicht zuletzt auch dadurch, dass sie DAOC schließlich auch entwickelt haben. Es wurde ein halbfertiges Spiel auf den Markt gebracht, was gemessen an den *heutigen* Standards einfach ungenügend ist.
> ...



Ich würde W.A.R. jetzt nicht als halbfertiges Spiel bezeichnen. Und es ist halt Standard, dass die Firmen damit Geld verdienen müssen und dabei dann auch im Auge haben, ab wann das "Produkt" marktreif ist. Und ich persönlich halte WAR für ein gelungenes "Produkt". Sicher wurden bei der Entwicklung eine Teile rausgestrichen, die jedoch in naher oder ferner Zukunft per Patch nachgereicht werden sollen. Das macht ja schliesslich ein Onlinerollenspiel aus, dass es mit der Zeit wächst.... 

Dann bin ich auch nicht der Meinung, dass man beim der Klassenblance unbedingt meckern kann. Sicher gibt es noch einige Dinge nachzubessern.... aber die Erfahrungen fehlen einfach und werden jetzt im laufendem Spiel gemacht (jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit dem bezahlten Betatestquatsch....). Und das in WoW sich jede Klasse anders spiel, "wegen" Energie, Mana und Wut.... ist wohl ein wenig an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Energie, Mana und Wut ist im Endeffekt nichts anderes, wie die Aktionspunkte in War (naja, von der Wut mal abgesehen, weil ich die erstmal aufbauen muss). Aber so ein grosser unterschied ist das nun nicht. 

Aber so sieht das halt jeder anders.

Ich habe für mich entschieden, dass ich War auf jeden Fall weiter spiele, weil es mich nicht studenlang vor den PC zwingt, ich mal zwischendurch ein bis zwei Runden BG spielen kann, die PvE Inhalte nicht mit stundenlangem gefarme und rumgereise zusammenhängen und es auch wirklich "mal zwischendurch" gespielt werden kann. Und ich denke auch, dass in der weiteren Entwicklung auch mehr für die "Hardcorezocker" eingepatched wird..... in naher oder ferner Zukunft.... 

So long,


----------



## SirDamatadore (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde *nicht* verlängern.

Unsicherheit.

Ich bin nicht der grosse level Freak. Ich möchte Spass beim Spiel und nicht NUR eine Quest nach der anderen ab Arbeiten. Am Anfang ging das auch mit den Scenarios, da war Teamplay, die gingen in max 5 min auf. Als ich am Freitag einen neuen angefangen haben, musste ich feststellen, das die Masse vorbei ist. Auf einmal musste ich 15-20 Min. auf ein Scenario warten, was wir auch zu 90% verloren haben. Heiler wurden nicht mehr geschützt usw.

Es sind Dinge wo GOA/Mystic nichts gegen machen kann, das ist mir schon klar. Was ich von denen nicht so toll fand, ist das mit den Mindestvoraussetzungen und das mit dem Patch am Feiertag. Natürlich hat das Spiel noch *SEHR VIELE Bugs*, das braucht keiner schön zu schreiben aber es wird ja auch mit Hochdruck dran gearbeitet.

WAR ist für mich erstmal auf Eis gelegt und ich werde es mir im Frühjahr noch mal anschauen.


----------



## Jumping Bit (8. Oktober 2008)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Und das in WoW sich jede Klasse anders spiel, "wegen" Energie, Mana und Wut.... ist wohl ein wenig an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Energie, Mana und Wut ist im Endeffekt nichts anderes, wie die Aktionspunkte in War (naja, von der Wut mal abgesehen, weil ich die erstmal aufbauen muss). Aber so ein grosser unterschied ist das nun nicht.



So isses, ausserdem haben einige Klassen in WAR noch "zusatzressourcen" wie Waaaaghenergie, Dunkle Energie, Seelen"dingsbums" ^^ (Hab noch nciht alle klassen angespielt)


----------



## jdf (8. Oktober 2008)

Murloc92 schrieb:


> Stimmt da hast du Recht. Da ich das mehr oder wenieger kommen gesehn habe, habe ich mir das Spiel *noch* nicht gekauft. Ich warte immer noch auf die Nachricht, dass das Spiel endlich richtig läuft. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Spiel noch nicht _fertig_, es ist nur schon raus, weil es weniger Käufer gegeben hätte wenn es nach oder kurz vor WOTLK gekommen wäre.



Hm, mit Verlaub, das ist aber recht blauäugig. Du wirst in letzter Instanz erst dann wissen, ob's bei dir läuft, wenn du's bei dir installiert hast. Würde ich auf die diversen Problemberichte in Foren etc. hören, hätte ich auch noch nicht zugeschlagen - und hätte bereits einige dutzend extrem spassige Spielstunden verpasst (die den Kaufpreis bisher mehr als wett gemacht haben). Denn das Spiel läuft bei mir problemlos, schnell, gut. Nie nen Absturz gehabt, Grafik ist flott und sieht gut aus - ich kann echt nicht klagen. Generell ist zu sagen: die Leute mit Problemen werden in Foren immer in der Überzahl sein; die Leute, bei denen es läuft haben i.d.R. keinen Grund zu posten. Ein Blick in's WoW-Technik-Forum verrät, dass es auch dort hunderte(!) von Problemposts gibt; würde man danach gehen, wäre das Teil extrem unfertig (4 Jahre nach Release...). Fazit: nix auf andere geben, selber testen.

HTH,

JDF


----------



## Dagon1 (8. Oktober 2008)

suno schrieb:


> Also ich werde meinen War Account nicht verlängern. Was wohl Hauptsächlich an meinen Online-Zeiten liegen wird ( 2-6 Uhr in dem Bereich ) und dort so gut wie nie ein "BG" auf geht, geschweige denn das ich in PQs weiter als Step 1, manchmal 2, komme. Ansicht ist War aber ein schönes Spiel, mir sehr viel Potential. Zudem kommt noch ein Problem das wenn ich Tagsüber versuche Einzuloggen er mich einfach nicht in das Spiel lässt, aber da gibt es wohl dem Anschein nach keine Lösung.
> 
> Gruß



Sollte dir das Spiel gefallen aber die Serverpopulation zu deiner Spielzeit zu niedrig sein könntest du ja mal überlegen dir eine amerikanischer Version zu kaufen dann hättest du volle Server wenn du spielst. Nur so 'n Tip.



@TE: Ich werde das Spiel auch weiterspielen. WAR gefällt mir und ich sehe im Moment keine alternativen. Einziger Grund in naher Zukunft aufzuhören könnte bei mir Darkfall sein und dann kommt lange nichts.


----------



## Lari (8. Oktober 2008)

ICh werde auch verlängern, müsste ja klar gewesen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (8. Oktober 2008)

What? Wie, man kann auch aufhören? Irgendwie verwirrt ihr mich gerade etwas............

Ne Spass ich werd natürlich weiterspielen, bin noch nicht mal 40, und der RR ist auch noch nicht hoch genug.


----------



## Andreas201078 (8. Oktober 2008)

auf jeden fall werd ich verlängern, das steht bei mir ausser frage... es gefällt mit z.Z. um welten besser als wow nach bc... ich freu mich auf die kommenden monate/jahre WAR!


----------



## Falania (8. Oktober 2008)

Thunderace schrieb:


> PS an alle Flamer:
> Es wird nie ein 100 % Game geben. Es wird immer Pro und Contra geben.



doch daoc :> *blush*

hattes pve > was ausreichte
und super rvr wirds aber nie wieder geben so ein game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bleib auch erstmal bei WAR :-) wer daoc release überlebt hat schafft auch das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


level ich zwar hart aber wird scho :-)


mfg 

Falania
(dm/hibbi/rr11dudu)


----------



## Xorthes (8. Oktober 2008)

Werde auch auf jedenfall verlängern. Es gibt auch keine Alternativen zu dem Spiel! Kein WotLK kein AOC oder sonst noch etwas. Unsere kleine, aber feine Gilde wird mit 1000%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit bei WAR bleiben.

Waaagh


----------



## dergrossegonzo (8. Oktober 2008)

Monkeyrama schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich nur Folgendes sagen.
> 
> Warst du beim Start von Lineage II, World of Warcraft und Age of Conan dabei? Hast du gesehen wie schlecht es dort lief. Im gegensatz dazu ist das in War Kinderkacke. Zuma nderen solltest du deine Treiber überprüfen, den Rechner vieleicht neu installieren, oder darüber nachdenken ob deine Hardware auch richtig zusammenpasst
> Das Kommt nunmal am anfang, Aber da viele Kinder ja Zerstörung spielen wollen weil die so Cool sind ist es Klar das es dort Warteschlangen gibt. Fang doch einfach auf Seiten der Ordnung an oder tue in der wartezeit was nützliches wie haushalt machen etc.
> ...



Ja, ich war beim Start von WoW dabei. Es lief WESENTLICH besser und Fehlerfreier. 

Ich WILL aber Zerstörung spielen. Die Ordnungschars sind langweilig. (Und nein, ich bin kein Kiddy)

Warum lagt es im normalen Spiel aber nicht im BG ? Dann kann es wohl kaum an meinem Rechner/den Treibern o.ä. liegen.

"Diese Fähigkeit ist noch nicht bereit" kommt oft bei mir, weil die Anzeige auf dem Bildschirm wohl nicht so richtig syncron
mit dem Spiel ist. Gesilenced wird mein Auserkorener wohl nicht sein, wenn er mit der Axt zuschlägt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde mir das mit dem verlängern gut überlegen. Aber das Spiel hat für PvP Spieler genug zu bieten. Fragt sich nur, ob
in einem Monat noch Gegner da sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A Lee (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich für meinen Teil bleibe bei WAR nicht nur, weil es für mich das zur Zeit beste MMO ist, sondern vor allem weil ich schon seit ca. 9 Jahren das Table Top spiele und ich mich schon sehr lange auf WAR gefreut habe. Trotz der noch(!) kleinen Mängel ist das einfach das Fantasy Universum, in dem ich mich am liebsten bewege.

WoW hat mir viele spaßige Zeiten geboten, allerdings war es für mich nur ein MMO, zu dem ich nie wirklich starken Bezug hatte. Ich hatte mich nie wirklich in diese Welt hineingezogen gefühlt. Ich war nie richtig ein Teil der Geschichte und des Konfliktes zwischen Allianz und Horde, obwohl mir die Geschichte durch Warcraft 2 und 3 gut bekannt war.

Jetzt bei WAR bin ich mitten in dieser Welt, ich fühle mich in die mir gut bekannte Geschichte eingebunden, ich bin ein Teil in einem großen Krieg, der an mehreren Fronten wüted.

Letztendlich mag bei vielen Leuten die Motivation für WAR auch fehlen, weil sie zu der Geschichte, den Armeen und den Klassen keinen Bezug haben und Vergleiche zu den Klassen aus Mainstream-MMOs anstellen. 

Und wer sich eben besser in der Welt von Warcraft oder beim Herr der Ringe (oder etwas ganz anderes) wohlfühlt, dann ist das ja auch in Ordnung. Am Ende vergisst man schnell warum man ein Fantasy-Rollenspiel spielt, dann wird man nur noch oberflächlich und stellt Vergleiche hinsichtlich Spielmechanik, Performance, und was hier sonst alles immer kritisiert wird, an.

Lg Alex


----------



## Opnoxious (8. Oktober 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Ja, ich war beim Start von WoW dabei. Es lief WESENTLICH besser und Fehlerfreier.


Das ist leider gelogen


----------



## Healor (8. Oktober 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Nachfolgend meine Gründe gegen das WAR-Abonnement:
> 
> · Lags und Ruckeln, allgemein schlechte Spielperformance (zähflüssiges Bewegen und Interagieren)
> · Auf vollen Servern zu hohe Warteschlangen für beide Fraktionen
> ...



Zu den Punkten:

- Kann ich nur teilweise nachvollziehen. Bei Massenschlachten ruckelt es bei mir auch etwas. Nachdem ich mal die GraKa Treiber aktualisiert habe und CPU Control installiert habe läuft es ein bisschen besser. Ich denke da wird noch ein Patch kommen der die Performance verbessert. Noch kurz zur Grafik: Es ist denke ich einfach schwierig eine Grafik zu schaffen die 1. schön aussieht und 2. bei Massenschlachten nicht ruckelt. Die Spieler wollen einerseits geile Grafik aber andereseits keine Ruckler.

- Bin auf Averland und hatte bis jetzt 1x eine Warteschlange von 10 Minuten. Nervig aber aushaltbar. Habe vor dem Hexenjäger einen Zeloten auf Solland gespielt. Das nervige waren die Wartezeiten für das Szenario das ich als Heiler unterwegs war und nur RvR leveln wollte. PvE mit einem Heiler ist ja immer so eine Sache *gähn* Seit einiger Zeit bin ich nun zur Ordnung gewechselt und muss sagen ich hätte mir anfangs nicht gedacht das ich in dem Spiel mal Ordnung spiele da ich beim Tabletop Orks & Goblins und Chaos spiele und ich einen kleinen Hass gegen das Imperium habe *g*

- Das habe ich noch garnicht probiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber habe ich bei anderen MMO's auch noch nie benutzt. Man sollte sich halt überlegen ob die Sache mit dem Mausrad ein sooo wichtiger Punkt ist wo man gleich sein Abo kündigen muss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Eine Krankheit die mit SICHERHEIT noch ausgebessert wird.

Ich werde auf jedenfall mein Abo verlängern. Es wird viel und effektiv gepatcht. Das es noch nicht zu 100% rund läuft war klar. Wer den Start von AoC miterlebt hat ist da aber schon abgehärtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Warhammer läuft schon unglaublich gut, dafür dass es erst so kurz auf dem Markt ist.

Als alter Warhammer Tabletop Veteran ist es für mich noch ein Grund mehr das Abo zu verlängern. Ich habe mir immer ein gutes Warhammer PC Game gewünscht und mit Warhammer Online ging mein Wunsch in erfüllung.




Und das allerbeste an Warhammer:

Es macht nicht so süchtig wie World of Warcraft oder ein Everquest 2. Es macht Spaß ja, aber nach ein paar Stunden kann man auch aufhören. Bei anderen MMO's war es sehr oft der Fall das ich nur noch schnell dahin wollte, noch schnell das und das machen und schwups waren wieder 2 Stunden um (ihr wisst was ich meine)

Ob man es weiterspielt ist jeden seine Sache ganz klar. Nur kommen mir die Gründe manchmal schon etwas komisch vor.

Aber wie es halt so ist: Jedem das seine *Kaffee-schlürf*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenokrates (8. Oktober 2008)

Auch ich werde verlängern, habe bis vor kurzem noch AoC gespielt, aber naja, das Endgame reizt mich nicht so, ewig raiden gehn kann ich verzichten.

In den ersten 30-60 Minuten hatte mich WAR nicht ganz überzeugt, aber nach dem zweiten Einloggen hat es mich erwischt.
Bis jetzt konnte ich noch keine grossen, wirklich gravierenden Bugs erkennen, ausser das ich noch nie so oft in der Welt hängenblieb (sei es ein Lagerfeuer o.ä) und halt die plötzlichen Abstürze (bam, Spiel weg, keine Fehlermeldung)

Hat mich voll überzeugt, PvE/PQ macht Spass, das Würfelsystem ist gut gelöst.
Auch RvR macht Spass, Schade ist nur, das in T3 fast ausschliesslich Tor Anroc gespielt wird.

Zu der Grafik kann ich nur sagen: Gute Grafik ist nicht alles, was man leider bei AoC gesehn hat.
Soundtechnisch stimmt es auch. Sowieso stimmt die Atmosphäre für mich, seien es nur diese Rollenden Büsche (kein Plan wie die heissen) in den Düsterlanden, das gefällt mir immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch das Überall Krieg herrscht kommt gut rüber.

MfG Phenokrates


----------



## DaMeep (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde verlängern . 
Der grund ist ganz einfach , ich freue mich immernoch auf den Feierabend um wieder ein paar Chaoten kloppen zu können . 
Das spiel hat noch seine fehler und macken , aber es kommt ja darauf an ob es mir spass macht oder ob mir die fehler diesen verdärben . 
Wie das auf lvl40 aussieht kann ich jezt noch nicht wissen . Das ist mir auch erstmal recht egal da das bei mir eh noch ne weile dauert . Und da mir das spiel beim leveln spass macht habe ich es auch nicht wirklich eilig . 
Dazu hatte ich noch nie so wenig probleme bei einem MMO start . Ich konnte mein spiel problemlos registrieren . Ich kann ohne abstürtze ruckler oder grobe lags spielen . Das hatte ich noch nie . 
Aber um den WoWler zuvor zu kommen , ja bei WoW hatte ICH zum release sehr viel gröbere probleme die bis zur unspielbarkeit reichten . Das betrifft aber genau wie bei WAR selten alle spieler , da kann man auch glück oder pech haben . 

Das einzige problem das kommen könnte ist in meinen Augen das ungleichgewicht der Fraktionen . Das könnte dem spiel seinen reiz nehmen wenn man lvl40 ist und sich eigentlich ins RvR stürzen möchte . 
Aber da ich langsam bin ist ja noch zeit eine lösung dafür zu finden .


----------



## Perkone (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich verlängere. WoW habe ich schon lang gekündigt. WAR hat das, was WoW nie erreicht hat: Ein durchdachtes PVP-System. Habe nie Daoc gespielt, aber das Prinzip davon gefällt mir, und demnach bleib ich bei War.

Weil: -> Spiel für lange Zeit, gerade wenn man nicht so viel zocken kann
        -> PVP einfach nur Super!
        -> WoW was für PvE-Farmer ist....
Und noch viel mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Der Freimonat für WAR nähert sich seinem Ende und es gibt Spieler, die die Entscheidung treffen WAR nicht zu abonnieren. Daher meine Frage an diejenigen, die WAR wie meine Wenigkeit auch nicht abonnieren werden:


Da hast du irgendwas verkehrt gemacht. mein Freimonat hat noch gar nicht angefangen! Nach den 30 Tagen wird dann entschieden.


----------



## Perkone (8. Oktober 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Da hast du irgendwas verkehrt gemacht. mein Freimonat hat noch gar nicht angefangen! Nach den 30 Tagen wird dann entschieden.



Der Freimonat läuft ab dem Tag weg, wo du dein WAR installierst und spielst.


----------



## nalcarya (8. Oktober 2008)

Werde nicht verlängern, wegen WotLK *duckundweglauf*

An sich würde ich sehr, sehr gern weiter WAR spielen, aber im Moment macht mir persönlich WoW noch mehr Spaß und da ich dank entsprechendem Beta-Key grob weiß was mich mit dem Addon erwartet werd ich Zeit & Geld erst mal dort investieren. Beides gleichzeitig kann ich mir aufgrund der beiden bereits erwähnten Faktoren nicht leisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corpescrust (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde verlängern 

im November dann entscheiden Wotlk oder Warhammer


----------



## Shintuargar (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin mir unsicher. Momentan spiele ich WoW (endlich steh auch ich Illidan gegenüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und WAR gleichzeitig. Der größte Unterschied liegt nicht bei den Spielen selbst, sondern an meinem Rechner. Open RvR ist mit 20+ Leuten fast nicht möglich bei mir (war in der Beta irgendwie anders). In Szenarien allerdings läuft es flüssig, und deshalb halte ich mich da derzeit am meisten auf. Unspielbar waren die "Kanalisationen" in Altdorf, eine Ruckelorgie sondersgleichen.

Mein neuer Rechner ist für Anfang des nächsten Jahres geplant, und entweder ich lege den WAR Account erstmal auf Eis (und hoffe mein Charakter ist bis dahin noch da) oder mogel mich mehr oder weniger da durch, muss aber erstmal auf den eigentlichen Spielinhalt verzichten. Meine Sorge ist halt, dass ich den Anschlus verloren habe und keine Gruppen/Gegner mehr finde, wenn ich den Account später reaktiviere, weil alle schon 40 sind und sich die Köppe einschlagen.


----------



## Lothirac (8. Oktober 2008)

Verlängerung bei mir, meiner Frau und unseren 8 Freunden!


----------



## Sethek (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich bleib erstmal dabei.

Das liegt aber auch dran, daß ich einer der größten und treuesten Warhammerfans überhaupt bin, denn WAR hat unzweifelhaft seine Macken, und auch der support schmeckt mir seit dem wirklich guten Beginn nicht. Nachdems in dem thread offensichtlich darum geht, die schlimmsten Mängel rauszukramen, list ich mal die auf, die mich (wenns eben nicht Warhammer wär, sondern ein anderes MMO) dazu bringen würden, aufzuhören:

 * Hardwarehunger indirekt proportional zur Grafikqualität

 * Herbe Stabilitätsprobleme (ausser bei mir, komischerweise - deswegen sind sämtliche Kumpels zu WoW zurück)

 * Kein Forum - noch nicht mal Realmforen, und dazu der vergimpte allgemeine channel. Daß daraus schweigen folgt, ist klar wie Kloßbrühe

 * Völlig undurchsichtiges und, mit Verlaub, unfaires Ruf- und Erfahrungsverteilungssystem in Szenarien. Wenn Mythic keine deffer, keine linebreaker, kurz: keine Strategie abseits Zerg will, dann sollen sies auf die Verpackung schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 * Zuguterletzt und mein Hauptgrund: Der /emote-Befehl ist seit nunmehr 2 patches verbuggt - der macht /invite statt /emote - wie schwer kann es sein, das zu fixen? Aber den Rollenspielern knallt man einfach 2 Server hin, hängt vornedran "erweiterte Namensrichtlinien" und gut.

So, genug genörgelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (8. Oktober 2008)

Na dann werde ich auch mal sagen warum ich nach dem Freimonat aufhören werden :-) Nee Scherz beiseite natürlich werde ich weiter zocken.

Mein erster Char ist im T3 meine beiden weiteren im T2 und ich habe richtig viel Spaß mit dem Game. Die Performance ist bei mir sehr gut und komischerweise finde ich die Grafik richtig gut ka was die anderen Leute haben.

Mal ehrlich die Kinderkrankheiten die WAR noch hat sind absolut im Rahmen.

Keep Schlachten Szenarien Offene Quests abwechslungsreiche Klassen stimmige Grafik von mir einen dicken Daumen nach oben. Ich und meine Gilde werden bleiben sorry TE

P.S. Ich habe seit gefühlten 2 Wochen keinen Absturz oder ähnliches gehabt. Nur mein Lappy hatte sich 3-4 mal aufgehängt aber auf dem zocke ich ja nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leo1972 (8. Oktober 2008)

Tja bei leuten die 2 Jahre auf ein spiel warten und auch Warhammer an sich schon genial finden werden natürlich bleiben.
Ich finde das auch gut, weil so Mythic Geld bekommt und dieses Geld in die Weiterentwicklung stecken kann.
Und hier werden auch nicht viele sagen das sie nicht verlängern werden, weil es ja das Warhammer Forum ist, wo viele Fans reinschauen.
Frag mal im VW Fan Forum nach wieviele mit Ihrem Opel zufrieden sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für jemanden wie mich, der weder auf das Spiel gewartet hat noch Warhammer fan ist und das Spiel mit Abstand beachten kann, ist das Spiel noch nicht rund genug.

Performance geht bei mir derbe in den Keller wenn ich meinen Sigmapriester spielen will und die Spells caste.
Und Grafik runterstellen mache ich nicht. Bin ja kein Quakearena spieler der mit Bauklötzchengrafik spielen will.
Habe WAR gerade deswegen interessant gefunden weil es etwas bessere Grafik hat als andere MMO´s + PVP beinhaltet.
Auch das Crafting ist murks, ebenso wie viele Animationen schlecht sind und die Vielen Bugs im PVE machen viel kaputt
Das Pullen von Gegnern aus ner Masse von Gegnern ohne das die dabeistehenden mitgepullt werden ist auf eine Art zwar Spielerfreundlich, aber zeigt auch das Mythic die Gegner einfach schnell in die Gegend setzt ohne auf Spielmechanik achten zu müssen.

Ich werde definitiv nicht verlängern.
Mythic wurde von EA bestimmt gedrängt das Spiel so unfertig auf den Markt zu werfen. Und ich will kein bezahlender Betatester für EA sein.

Ich schaue in einem Jahr nochmal vorbei wenn es sowas wie ne "Welcome Back" aktion gibt.

P.S. Wer richtig FETTES PVP spielen will soll sich mal www.wwIIonline.com ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanswurst007 (8. Oktober 2008)

Also ich werde nach dem Freimonat WAR wohl wieder von meiner Festplatte verbannen. Abgesehen von den Performance-Problemen die ich persönlich mit dem Game habe (daran könnte man ja ev. was ändern) habe ich an dem Game bis jetzt nichts entdeckt, daß mich wirklich fesselt. Bei WOW war zwar schon die Luft draußen, aber nach einigen Tagen War, weiß man wieder was man an diesem inzwischen absolut ausgereiften, genialen Game hat. Ich konnte an WAR nichts entdecken was mich wirklich fesselt, weder die Grafik (verstehe nicht warum man die nicht performanter hinbekommt, so innovativ ist die auch nicht grade), noch das Spielgefühl im Kampf, noch die Inhalte haben mich begeistert. Freue mich also schon auf den 13.11. um in WOW wieder voll einzusteigen.


----------



## vollflash (8. Oktober 2008)

Nach 3 Jahren Wow (teilweise extremgezocke) bin ich auf War umgestiegen und das ist genau mein Ding. Da ich seit einiger Zeit Vater bin, habe ich nicht mehr viel Zeit zum zocken (höchstens 2-3 Stunden am Abend). Und da passt es halt um einiges mehr. Ich kann mich einloggen, paar Szenarien spielen, bisserl open-rvr und gehen wann ich das will. Weder läuft ein spielerabhängiger Raid noch gibt es sonst einen Grund (Arena oder whatever) welcher mit das Gefühl gibt noch on bleiben zu müssen.

Mir gefällt War ausserordentlich gut und wenn man bedenkt seit wann das Game offiziell draussen ist, kann man nur den Hut ziehen.

Also definitiv keine Kündigung.


----------



## Rauron (8. Oktober 2008)

Also ich werde WAR auch auf jeden Fall verlängern. Habe damals auch mit Freude DAoC gespielt und bei WoW hat mir die RvR-Komponente immer gefehlt, aber dabei darf man ja auch nich vergessen, dass WoW als PVE-Spiel konzepiert war.
Zu den Leuten, die alle über die langen Warteschlangen auf Zerstörungsseite meckern: das wird sich mit Sicherheit noch ändern im Laufe der Zeit. Sowohl bei DAoC und WoW hat sich eigtl. gezeigt, dass die "gute"(moralisch gesehen) Seite (hier bei WAR die Ordnung, bei WoW die Allianz, bei DAoC die heldenhaften Ritter von Camelot (also Albion)) meist doch den größeren Zulauf an Spielern haben ... dass momentan hier so stark die Zerstörung vertreten ist, schieb ichn bischen darauf, dass bei WoW die Horde (also die bösen Buben) die PvP-lastige Seite war und WAR halt stark PvP ausgerichtet ist. Ich persönlich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Unterschiede zwischen Ordnung und Zerstörung innerhalb der nächsten Monate behoben sein werden.
Achja, Serverübergreifende Scenarios wären auch nciht die Lösung, da auf fast allen Servern erheblich mehr Leute Zerstörung als Ordnung spielen.


----------



## Nemesoth (8. Oktober 2008)

Werd dabei beiben! Weil WAR das hat was mich fasziniert. Gescheites PvP bzw. RvR! Als casual kann man auch einges erreichen. Und die Welt drum rum passt gut zu dem Game!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hatte WoW 1,5 Jahre gespielt aber es dann sein lassen. Was aus WoW geworden ist hat nichts mehr mit den Interessen der Community zu tun sondern richtet sich im PvP nach einer extremen Randgruppe.


----------



## Andî39 (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde mein Warhammer Online Abo nicht verlängern, da ...


es einfach noch sehr viele Bugs gibt, die ich als sehr störend empfinde.

das Spiel bei mir einfach, trotz einstellen der eigenen Hardware, noch zu sehr ruckelt, obwohl ich ein gutes und ausreichendes System habe.

mir kein Unterschied zwischen den WoW BGs und den WAR Szenarien auffällt.

ich durch das Open PvP, was meiner Ansicht nach der große Pluspunkt des Spiels ist, garnicht bis nur sehr langsam vorran kommen kann. Szenarien bringen einfach viel mehr. 

man wegen dem 2ten Punkt auch keine Leute fürs Open PvP findet.

es kein offizielles Forum gibt indem man sich mit Gleichgesinnten austauschen und Probleme ansprechen kann.

der Chat sogut wie tot ist. Er ist unübersichtlich und unausgereift.

die Open Quests ein klasse Feature sind und einen wirklichen Pluspunkt darstellen. Doch mir fehlen auch die Instanzen, da man dort besser zusammen spielen muss und sich besser kennenlernt.

es keinen richtigen Zusammenhalt unter der Zerstörung gibt, was natürlich auch am Chat liegt. Jeder spielt, falls er eine Gilde hat, nur mit der und schottet sich ab.

mir nur eine Karriere richtig zusagt. Die anderen sagen mir, wie der Schwarzork, einfach aus Geschmacksgründen nicht zu oder fühlen sich noch sehr unausgereift an.

ich gerne auch mal Ordnungsseite spielen würde, aber dort sehen die Charakter, trotz einstellen der eigenen Hardware, einfach verschwommen aus und nicht liebevoll aus.

viele Features, die versprochen wurden, nicht eingehalten wurden. Ich freute mich schon darauf meinen Schamanen sich entwickeln zu sehen.

meine Freunde alle nicht mitziehen, Sie bleiben lieber beim Konkurrenzprodukt.

Ich finde Warhammer Online nicht schlecht! Doch werde ich erstmal abwarten und denke, dass ich es in einem Jahr wieder versuchen werde.


----------



## etmundi (8. Oktober 2008)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> Sorry Aber was ist den mit dir los ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und ich möchte hier lesen, warum die Spieler WAR nicht mehr weiterspielen werden.
Es ist echt nervig, wenn nur jeder 3. Post zum Thema passt.


----------



## efara (8. Oktober 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Mir stossen die ewigen Lags, das Ruckeln, die Zähigkeit mit der sich WAR spielt und andere Performanceprobleme sauer auf. Ein Pc-Spiel, für die Masse konzipiert, darf sich solche groben Schnitzer einfach nicht leisten. Es trübt den Spielspaß einfach ungemein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



leider ist es die alte daoc engine mit dem fehler,dass zb die treffer die ein char bekommt erst 2-3 sec später in der grafik registriert werden, besonders wenn der char von mehreren getroffen wird kurz hintereinander, da ist der char plötzlich schon tot und die treffer zeigt die grafik erst später an.
das heist , die läufts zwar noch auf deinem pc , aber auf dem server bist längst tot.
fieß ist auch, dass man extrem verlangsamt wird wenn das leben unter 20% sinkt, so hat man keine chance zu fliehen.
das alles ist kein lag sondern liegt an der engine.

ein manco ist auch , dass es keine instancen gibt wo man zusammen für 1-3 stunden ist und auch gut leveln kann!
nur so lernt man sich kennen und das gefühl der gemeinschaft wächst , in den szenarien ist alles unpersönlich schnell mal rein und das wars.


----------



## Roy1971 (8. Oktober 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Und ich möchte hier lesen, warum die Spieler WAR nicht mehr weiterspielen werden.
> Es ist echt nervig, wenn nur jeder 3. Post zum Thema passt.



Das zeigt aber, dass W.A.R. nicht so schlecht ist, wie einige behaupten.... 

Ausserdem hab ich das Gefühl, das der TE hier lediglich wieder ein "WAR ist....!"-Threat eröffnen wollte, was leider nicht so ganz geklappt hat.

So long


----------



## Dror71 (8. Oktober 2008)

Der OP hatt mit Sicherheit einige gute Argumente.
Die technischen Probleme bei vielen, auch mit guten Systemen nerven wirklich sehr. Perfromance Einbrüche bremsen den Spielspass leider Erheblich. 
Zudem ist die Bevölkerungsbalance  zu  Gunsten der Zerstörung auch auf vielen Servern ein Problem. 
Zu einem geringeren Teil die ist die Klassenbalance und das grinden was ab ca level 25 einsetzt auch noch überarbeitungs würdig.

Dennoch: Die positiven Aspekte des Spiels überwiegen bei weitem. Das Spiel macht sehr viel Spass. Die Spielmechanik ist sehr gut gelungen. Die Public Quests und der Wälzer sind imho mit Abstand die besten und innovativsten Dinge die in ein MMO in den letzten Jahren eingeführt hat. Leveln durch PvP und Pve bietet eine menge Abwechslung.
Auch Leute mit weniger Zeit können einfach einloggen, ein oder zwei PQ und/oder zwei szenarien machen und bringen ihren Charakter voran. Das nervige gruppensuchen und warten entfällt dadurch.

Deshalb gebe ich definitiv WAR noch eine Chance und werde 2 Monate weiterspielen, da das Spiel imho momentan das beste MMORPG auf den Markt ist.

Ich denke mal die technischen Probleme bis dahin behoben werden und einem ungetrübtem Spielspass nix mehr im weg stehen wird.

Viele MMORPG hatten am Anfang ähnliche Probleme. Auch World of Warcraft war da keine Ausnahme. Viele hier die 
WAR kritisieren und behaupten WoW hätte nicht erhebliche Lag und Server Probleme liegen schlichtweg falsch.
Es wird nämlich vergessen das der Europa Release von WoW im Febraur 2005 war während das Spiel in den USA 
schon im November 2004 veröffentlicht wurde. Man möge mal amerikanische Foren lesen und die Kommentare der Leute die dort von Anfang an dabei waren. Die ersten 4 Wochen von WoW waren Technisch ein Desaster.
Wir haben hier dann ein Spiel mit dem Patchstand von 2,5 Monaten später erhalten wo natürlich die meisten Probleme behoben waren. 

WAR dagegen ist gleichzeitig in USA und Europa gestartet und wir bekommen die Anfangsprobleme halt diesmal auch mit. Die fixes werden aber definitiv kommen und dannach die content Patches, einschliesslich der Nachreichung der fehlenden Klassen und Hauptsädte.


----------



## Dröms (8. Oktober 2008)

ich würde WAR auch gerne verlängern, da ich einfach totaler pvp-fan.
nur mach ich vorraussichtlich im frühjahr erstes staatsexam und naja da sollte man versuchen nix anbrennen zu lassen bezüglich ablenkung etc
grüsse


----------



## Trudon (8. Oktober 2008)

Also ich werd den Freimonat ausprobieren und dann auf Wotlk übergreifen,da mir die Gegenden schon gefallen und dann werd ich mich zwischen WAR und Wotl entscheiden.Zur Zeit siehts aber nach WAR aus =)


----------



## Simrosch (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde noch weiterhin bei W.A.R bleiben, es sind zwar noch Anfangsschwächen zu erkennen die aber, so denke ich in der nächsten Zeit behoben werden. 

Was mich ein wenig ärgert ist das es immer wieder mit WoW verglichen wird, wer wirklich von Anfang an bei WoW (pers. von Beta bis 06/08 WoW gespielt) dabei war weiß das es wesentlich schlimmer war als das was hier ewig bemängelt wird.

Also bis dann, ich hoffe ich werde viele von euch wiedertreffen in Game. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nex187 (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde auch bei WAR bleiben.
Zwar hatte ich Anfangs auch diverse Performance Probleme die ich aber Gott sei Dank mit "Fenstermodus" beheben konnte. 
Ich finde auch das der WAR Start klasse war. Ich persönlich fand es angenehm zu spielen, hatte kaum lags und Bugs evtl 1 oder 2 stück wo die Mobs aufeinmal nicht mehr angreifbar waren sie aber schaden verursacht haben. Das war bei WoW zur Startzeit viiel schlimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum ich bei WAR bleibe?
Ich bin mehr oder weniger Sologamer (Bin zwar in einer Gilde mit RL freunden die aber zu unterschiedlichen zeiten spielen), WoW ist als Sologamer nicht gut da man alleine kaum an gutes equip kommt.
NUrnoch Arena wo man Partner braucht zudem kommt das ich PVPler bin und mir das PVP in WoW einfach viel zu langweilig ist und alleine nicht wirklich spaß hat. 

Das ist bei WAR anders...Open PVP, RvR, Schöne BG Modis...Hoffentlich kommt da noch mehr !
Aber atm macht es sehr viel spaß auch im unteren lvl bereich.

solong

greez


----------



## Dentus (8. Oktober 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Und ich möchte hier lesen, warum die Spieler WAR nicht mehr weiterspielen werden.
> Es ist echt nervig, wenn nur jeder 3. Post zum Thema passt.


Bruder manchmal gehst du mir echt auf den Senkel! Wenn von 100 Postings nunmal nur 10 NICHT verlängern, spricht dieser Thread doch auch Bände. Und genau das finde ich gut.

Ich werde WAR auch weiterspielen, denn ähnlich wie HdRO hab ich hier nicht das Gefühl abgehängt zu werden, wenn ich mal einen Abend nicht spiele und das gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich habe viel Spaß gehabt bei den Keepfights bisher und auch die Kleinigkeiten stimmen.

Gutes Beispiel, ich komme in Altdorf in eine Bar und klicke dort einen Bierkrug an, der Typ an der Bar meint "Finger weg"...ich klicke nochmal "Verzieh dich!" und nochmal...plötzlich haut der Typ mir ins Gesicht und die ganze Kneipe fängt an sich zu prügeln. Im Endeffekt habe ich eine PQ entdeckt und wurde mit einem epischen Ring belohnt. Geil! Sowas gabs bisher noch nie...großes Kino für mich.

Was die Zukunft bringt, wird man sehen, aber vorerst bleib ich ganz sicher dabei.


----------



## Thoraxos (8. Oktober 2008)

Iche bleibe natürlich auch bei Warhammer Online denn ich freu mich schon auf die Massenschlachten um die Burgen usw........
Die ganzen Bugs und Grafikproblemchen werden irgenwann auch der Vergangenheit angehören, hoffe aber zugleich das es vielleicht irgenwann mal eine direct x 10 untertützung geben wird.



Grüsse aus Berlin


waaagh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ningal (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde wohl bleiben, die Kinderkrankheiten verzeihe ich ihnen.

Warum bleibe ich?
- Für mich ist WAR das, was WoW hätte sein sollen (ich sagte für MICH! also spart euch eure Kommentare).

Ich hoffe nur, dass sich das mit der Verteilung der SPieler einpändelt (auf manchen Servern Warteschlangen, auf anderen nix los)
Ich hoffe dass sich der Farmmechanismus (s. Alteractal bei WoW) erst sehr sehr spät (hoffentlich nie) einfindet


----------



## Curentix (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde nicht verlängern...

Warteschlangen jenseits der 400er Marke mit Stundenlangem Warten...

Monstermaschine mit QX9770, 4GB und gtx280 wo das Spiel trotzdem hackt, stockt, ruckelt und aussetzt...

Kaum Endcontent vorhanden, ausser zum 2000. mal eine Keep belagern, zum 18456. mal eine PQ zu machen, zum 751913. mal denselben Spieler im RvR zu erdroschen, mit kaum bis gar keinem Fortschritt und Belohnungen auf der Strecke...

Ne, danke, das ist mir derzeit mehr Frust als Spass...Ich schau nächstes Jahr nochmal vorbei!


----------



## Lari (8. Oktober 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Ich werde nicht verlängern...


Ok.


> Warteschlangen jenseits der 400er Marke mit Stundenlangem Warten...


Da du scheinbar keiner Gilde angehörst wäre ein Serverwechsel nach dem Klonen möglich gewesen. Aber ok, auch ein nachvollziehbarer Grund.


> Monstermaschine mit QX9770, 4GB und gtx280 wo das Spiel trotzdem hackt, stockt, ruckelt und aussetzt...


Das wohl größte Übel.


> Kaum Endcontent vorhanden, ausser zum 2000. mal eine Keep belagern, zum 18456. mal eine PQ zu machen, zum 751913. mal denselben Spieler im RvR zu erdroschen, mit kaum bis gar keinem Fortschritt und Belohnungen auf der Strecke...


Und das versteh ich mal garnicht. Welchen Level hast du? Konntest du das Endgame (PvE Instanz Lost Vale, Bastion Stair, in den Städten, Stadteroberung mit alle Facetten) überhaupt schon sehen? Wenn du es beuteilen willst, dann sehe ich persönliche Erfahrung mit dem Endcontent als Grundlage an.


> Ne, danke, das ist mir derzeit mehr Frust als Spass...Ich schau nächstes Jahr nochmal vorbei!


Bis dann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (8. Oktober 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Kaum Endcontent vorhanden, ausser zum 2000. mal eine Keep belagern, zum 18456. mal eine PQ zu machen, zum 751913. mal denselben Spieler im RvR zu erdroschen, mit kaum bis gar keinem Fortschritt und Belohnungen auf der Strecke...


Ich frage dich mal ganz offen: in welchem MMO ist das anders? So ist doch nunmal das Prinzip hinter diesen Spielen. Ich weiß nicht welches andere MMO du noch spielst, aber sei es WoW wirst du auch ab 13 wieder 50 mal die selbe Instanz machen bis dein Schwertchen droppt etc.

Und dahingegen find ich PvP dann doch recht abwechslungsreich, da es eben nicht jedesmal das selbe ist...natürlich ähnlich...aber nicht das gleiche!


----------



## ♦Sturmkrähe♦ (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde es wohl, genau wie mein Freund auch, nicht verlängern.
Und dabei kann ich nicht mal wirklich genaue Gründe angeben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Am Anfang hatte mich WAR sehr begeistert. Ja, die Lags nervten, die Bugs nervten - aber das sind alles Dinge, mit denen ich entweder leben kann, oder
die ein so junges Spiel gerne mal haben darf.
Was bei mir nun allerdings erstaunlich schnell eintrat, war der Faktor, dass ich irgendwie keine Motivation hatte, einzuloggen. Und selbst wenn ich es tat,
habe ich nach einer halben Stunde mehr oder minder gelangweilt wieder ausgeloggt.

Vielleicht lag es daran, dass ich als erstes einen Zerstörungs-Char auf Talabheim hatte, wo man sicher mal zwischen 20 und 30 Minuten auf ein Szenario wartete. Und als ich später auf einen volleren Realm wechselte, war ich zwar begeistert vom PvP, aber es ermüdete mich doch sehr schnell, so kurz hintereinander wieder einen Char durch die ersten paar Level zu prügeln.

Vielleicht lag es aber auch an den letztlich für mich doch recht langweilig gestalteten Gebieten. Ich hatte in jedem vorigen MMO das Gefühl, auf mehr Abwechslung zu stoßen.

Ich weiß es nicht. Jedenfalls rühre ich - wider Erwarten! - das Spiel nun schon ein paar Tage gar nicht mehr an.

Allerdings wünsche ich allen, die WAR weiterzocken werden, ganz viel Glück und Spaß.^^


----------



## Ascían (8. Oktober 2008)

Habe mich jetzt mal durch die vielen seiten gekämpft, und mir ist aufgefallen, dass als Gründe für das Aussteigen einiger immer dieselben Punkte genannt werden:


Ruckler trotz guter Systeme
Freunde spielen ein Konkurrenzprodukt
Der überladene Chat
Wertigkeit von Open RvR ist weniger als bei Szenarios
Fühlt sich noch nicht ganz "rund" an.

Zuallererst: Wenn jemand von WoW (oder ähnlich ausgereiften MMOs) kommt, dann ist er einiges gewöhnt. Klar fällt dann bei vielem auf, dass WAR noch nicht einmal einen Monat auf dem Buckel hat - aber wenn die heutige Spielerschaft in den "Genuss" käme, WoW kurz nach Release zu spielen, dann wäre das entsetzen weitaus größer als jetzt bei WAR. Das Problem ist einfach, dass neue MMORPGs gegen ein inzwischen 8 Jahre lang entwickeltetes Produkt antreten müssen, ohne allzu unfertig zu erscheinen. Oben genannte Probleme sind zum GLÜCK Dinge, die nach und nach ausgebessert werden - wären es Dinge wie: Spielmechanik, Identitätsmangel, Content - dann hätte WAR wirklich Probleme, aber da es nur relativ leicht wiegende Sachen sind,  werden nur die 10% der Spieler abwandern, die einfach nicht releasetauglich sind, weil zu verwöhnt, und der Rest guckt halt zu wie alles verbessert wird und macht RvR.


----------



## hostmolch (8. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Auf meinem Server ist die Ordnung zahlenmäßig so weit unterlegen, dass an faires World PVP nicht zu denken ist. Alle T2-3 Keeps gehören der Zerstörung. Die Lag-Warps im Szenario gehen mir auf den Keks und machen die Kollisionsabfrage vollkommen unnötig, weil der Gegner ja doch irgendwie an einem vorbei kommt. Die Community ist genauso unfreundlich und schlecht wie in WoW. Items kann man zwar färben, dafür sehen sie praktisch alle gleich aus und jeder Idiot darf auf lila Zeug würfeln, das er gar nicht anlegen kann, weshalb mir als Schwertmeister z.B. Schwerter von Magiern weggewürfelt werden. Also ich hab im Moment keine große Lust zu bleiben.




Wenn du als einer der wenigen alles sooo schlecht findest dann bitte bitte geh und komm nicht mehr wieder, keiner braucht Schlechtmacher werd wo anders glücklich.
In Wow werden sicher noch Druiden gebraucht in Aoc ein paar Betatester und in HdRO kannste mit deinen Freunden Blumen pflücken gehen. 

Bye und schönes Leben!

lg


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Oktober 2008)

hostmolch schrieb:


> Wenn du als einer der wenigen alles sooo schlecht findest dann bitte bitte geh und komm nicht mehr wieder, keiner braucht Schlechtmacher werd wo anders glücklich.
> In Wow werden sicher noch Druiden gebraucht in Aoc ein paar Betatester und in HdRO kannste mit deinen Freunden Blumen pflücken gehen.
> 
> Bye und schönes Leben!
> ...



Das ist ein Thread in dem gefragt wird, wieso bestimmte Spieler nicht verlängern. Wieso muss man sich hier eigentlich für jeden Scheiß rechtfertigen, wenn man WAR nicht perfekt findet? Wenn du nicht ertragen kannst, dass einige was am Spiel auszusetzen haben, solltest du entsprechende Threads vielleicht einfach meiden.


----------



## kentooster (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich verlängere auf jeden Fall. Ich hab mir schon so manche MMO´s angeschaut aber so stimmig und witzig wie WAR ist keines.
Echt gelungerer Start, die Probs werden schnell und schmerzlos gefixt. 
Nur weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## biene maya (8. Oktober 2008)

Werde als zielorientierter Spieler wieder zu wow wechseln
Tötet Arthas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gagaimkopf (8. Oktober 2008)

@ Ascían.

Als weiteren Punkt würde ich noch diesen nennen:

- Fehlender Endcontent.

Denn viele nennen auch das als Grund aufzuhören.

Was natürlich anssichtssache ist aber meiner meinung nach zum momentanen Zeitpunkt noch gar nich beurteilt werden kann.

so long Gaga


----------



## Ascían (8. Oktober 2008)

gagaimkopf schrieb:


> @ Ascían.
> 
> Als weiteren Punkt würde ich noch diesen nennen:
> 
> ...



Natürlich kann es das nicht - bin ich schon 40, dann habe ich keinen Content, weil kaum andere schon 40 sind mit denen ich mich prügeln kann.
Bin ich noch nicht lvl 40, dann kann ich den Endcontent nicht beurteilen. Logisch.


Edit meint noch: Für Leute, denen mit lvl 39 auffällt dass sie PvP eigentlich voll doof finden, gibts natürlich auch keinen Content.


----------



## Onkelsid (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde auch verlängern ... auf Ordnungsseite warte ich max. 1-2 min auf ein Szenario.
Alles in allem macht das PvP riesig Spass und ist bis dato für mich das beste MMO dafür ...


----------



## keen. (8. Oktober 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> ...
> Bin ich noch nicht lvl 40, dann kann ich den Endcontent nicht beurteilen. Logisch.



viel zu logisch, leider...
aber nich mein problem was deren auffassungsvermögen und logisches denken angeht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## July (8. Oktober 2008)

also so antworten wie _"wir haben 2008 das spiel muss rauskommen und 100% perfekt laufen.._ finde ich
persönlich ja lächerlich. und wenn ihr aufhören würdet andauernd WAR mit Wow zu vergleichen könnte auch der
gewisse Spielspaß auftreten.

Meine meinung: es ist seit knapp nen Monat draussen, und dafür, rennt das spiel pipifein. Die entwickler arbeiten
mit Hochdruck daran, alles zu patchen/fixen/modden und was weiss der teufel noch alles, von daher, der support
stimmt, was wiederrum heisst dass sich noch viel ändern wird bzw. kann.

Erinnert euch an wow, ich mein.. was war das nach 3 wochen? anfangs wollte ich das genauso wenig spielen und
sagte mit einem lächeln nur _"nein danke, was ist das? willst du mich verarschen..?_ zu meinem freund, und dann
wurden auch 3,5 jahre draus. Überlegt doch mal, die bisschen Beta phase die das spiel hatte soll alles auskommerzen
und beim release zu einer 100% stabilität der server/gameplay & balancing führen? naja das geht wohl kaum.

Und wenn wir uns ehrlich sind und wieder wow/war vergleichen, was war der muell als dann TBC rauskam, das tor
wurde geöffnet und die aliens kamen nach azzeroth... Oo geschichte mal total verfehlt, wundert mich sowieso wieso
ich keine laserschwerter in der hand hatte & nach luke, meinem vater rief.

Paperlapap... das spiel hat potenzial & in einen halben Jahr wird die sache wieder anders aussehen wenn man das UI,
der Chat & die spells (was auch immer xy einsetzen) gefixt wurde.

Was gefehlt hat am markt war ein spiel wie WAR, ganz klar ist so.

_edit: falls flames auftreten sollten mit: du hast ja garkeine mmo erfahrnung bla blubb,
also ich hab hier von oben nach unten wow, war, archlord, lineageII, vanguard, final fantasy XI, HdRO & EQ2
daliegen.. also ich kann schon sagen was gut & was nicht gut ist bzw. wo man potenzial erkennt & wo nicht..._


----------



## Jodoka (8. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

meine bisherigen Erfahrungen: 3 Jahre DAOC, 3 Jahre WOW.

Ich werde zunächst NICHT verlängern:



> Nachfolgend meine Gründe gegen das WAR-Abonnement:
> 
> · Lags und Ruckeln, allgemein schlechte Spielperformance (zähflüssiges Bewegen und Interagieren)



/sign.

Mir machen zur Zeit WOW und WAR (mehr) Spass, aber auch wenn WAR neu ist, würde ich zum heutigen Technik- und Wissensstand eine bessere Performance erwarten. Leider vermiest mir das zu sehr den Spielspass, den ich durchaus habe wenns mal einigermassen läuft (ist phasenweise so). Also einfach mal weiter informiert halten und ev. später wieder einsteigen.

In der Zwischenzeit werde ich mir WotLK ansehen und ebenfalls beurteilen, wobei ich die neuen Änderungen (soweit ich das bisher beurteilen kann, habe keinen Betaacc.) nicht so toll finde. PVP hat WAR schon gewonnen, aber Raiden macht mir auch Spass. Werde dann nach 1-2 Monaten eine Entscheidung für EINES der beiden Games treffen, für beide habe ich leider keine Zeit.

Viele Grüße, Jodoka


----------



## Merkandral (8. Oktober 2008)

July schrieb:


> Paperlapap... das spiel hat potenzial & in einen halben Jahr wird die sache wieder anders aussehen wenn man das UI,
> der Chat & die spells (was auch immer xy einsetzen) gefixt wurde.




Diese aussage kannst Du gerne mit einem, nicht wirklich vor langer Zeit erschienenden Titel ausfuellen, da sprachen auch alle soo von Potenzial. Nur mit Potenzial und Willen bekomm ich auch keinen ständer in der Hose oder?


P.S nein werde auch ned verlaengern.


----------



## July (8. Oktober 2008)

falls du Age of Conan ansprichst, das hab ich vom ersten Moment gesehen dass das Spiel Muell ist & dass da nix
draus werden kann, ein sogenannter "Blender" unter den Spielen, und ja wie der Name schon sagt ist nichts
dahinter, bzw. war auch nichts dahinter..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_(und falls du mit willenskraft keinen ständer in der hose bekommst, dann solltest du mal an deiner phantasie
arbeiten und viell. mal an hübsche frauen denken...?!)_

ne, mal im ernst.. ihr kennt alle bzw. geht alle von fertigen, seit 3+ jahren bestehenden games aus, ausser eben
die angesprochenen wannabe-games, und erwartet, wenn ihr tag & nacht durchfreakt auf lvl. 40 einen perfekten
PvE-content, mit allen sets & zeug, was es allerdings nicht gibt, naja.. nicht so fertig halt.
Bei anderen Spielen wurde das auch erst eingefügt, verändert etc. Aber es gibt immernoch alternativen, und die
werden sich sicherlich bezahlt machen, wenn alles funzt sowie es sein sollte.

Wenn ein spiel früher released wird, dann hat das nix zum tun weil sich die leute sonst alle WotLK gekauft hätten,
sondern ist eine reine geldfrage.. die sponsoren bzw. publisher drehen irgendwann auch mal den geldhahn zu und
sind der meinung sie wollen jetztmal sehen, wie alles läuft, ob alles läuft, wie nach marketing-forschung die bilanz
aussieht und so weiter, danach wird der hahn wieder aufgedreht, weil man sieht.. aha ok super 1A da geht was,
so empfinde ich das jedenfalls und das ist auch bei fast jedem game so.

wiegesagt, entscheidung zwischen war & wow fällt mir leicht, aber das ist eine persönliche sache die man durch
comments nicht ändern kann..


----------



## DeAm0n24 (8. Oktober 2008)

Also ich werd dabei bleiben. Das Game macht einfach nur Laune. Mit Rucklern hab ich nicht zu kämpfen, schraubt man einfach die Grafik runter und schon gehts.
Ausserdem gibts nen nettes Addon gegen das geruckel in den Szenarien


----------



## A Lee (8. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Und als Gott das Hirn verteilt hat, warst du grad kacken, oder?



Son Spruch geht ja mal überhaupt nicht. Unsachlich und beleidigend. Gehört nicht in solch ein Forum. Zudem eine Schande für den Server Hergig.


----------



## Merkandral (8. Oktober 2008)

July schrieb:


> _(und falls du mit willenskraft keinen ständer in der hose bekommst, dann solltest du mal an deiner phantasie
> arbeiten und viell. mal an hübsche frauen denken...?!)_




Naja die huebschen Frauen, da siehts ja schon wieder anners aus u. nee nur mit WILLE u. Potenz gehts ned es muss auch GEIL machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immortalis (8. Oktober 2008)

ich werde verlängern doch in den monaten wo ich arbeiten schreibe meinen acc in ruhe lassen daich denke schularbeiten un war kommen nicht so gut zusammen


----------



## Streuneralex (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde auch ganz sicher ein Abo abschließen.

Und mein Abo für ein anderes Spiel kündigen.


----------



## Ennart (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich und meine Freundin werden weiter zocken. 
Der Grund ist einfach es macht uns beiden Spass.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Ennart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n e X (8. Oktober 2008)

Xiza schrieb:


> Jo also ich und einige RL Kumpels mit denen ich zusammen zocke werden auch weiter spielen. Waren damals auch von Beginn an bei WoW dabei und muss sagen das WAR den Start auf alle Fälle viel besser hinbekommen hat. Für das, dass es noch so jung ist bin ich schon recht begeistert. Natürlich gehört hier und da noch etwas geändert (v.a. der öffentlichen Chat und die Gruppensuche stören uns daweil noch am meisten ) aber das Grundkonzept passt super. Der Feinschliff ergibt sich mit der Zeit.
> 
> mfg Xiza



Besonders der letzte Satz => meine Meinung.


----------



## Gromoth (8. Oktober 2008)

ich werd auf jeden fall verlängern weils mir persönlich einfach mehr spass macht als wow ^^ ausserdem hab ich mir ne 2montas prepaid direkt mitgekauft von daher =P

Realm Drakenwald kann ich nur empfehlen =) kaum wartezeiten für beide fraktionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realtec (8. Oktober 2008)

wahrscheinlich kündigen -> weil keine zeit ;(


----------



## Alpp (8. Oktober 2008)

ich werde auch bleiben, weils einfach das WAAGGHHigste Game ist und sicher immernoch besser wird, auch die Communtiy wird immer besser, jetzt antworten schon welche wenn ich mich einer PQ Gruppe anschliesse und freundlich Huhu sage.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     (ja auch Orkze können freundlich sein....)


----------



## cighi (8. Oktober 2008)

ich werde zu 90% nicht weiter spielen.

1. gefallen mir die chars optisch nicht. (keine identifikation jeglicher art möglich)
2. keine motivation andauernd rvr zu machen in ein und demselben szenario
3. ich akzeptiere keine warteschlange beim loggin (wenn ich zahle will ich spielen wann ich will)

im gengensatz zu vielen hab ich keine performance probleme, läuft flüssig mit max einstellungen und graka einstellunge. mir sind einfach die 3 gründe zu gewichtig um dafür zu bezahlen. ich werd in nem halben jahr oder so nochmal reinschauen was sich so getan hat.


----------



## DeeeRoy (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde das Spiel erstmal verlängern, weil es für mich das momentan beste PvP Spiel ist. Werde aber nicht 100% Zeit in das Spiel investieren. Noch viele schöne Perlen werden demnächst raus kommen, oder sind es auch schon (Sacred 2), auf die ich schon lange warte. Wie z.B. Fallout 3 oder GTA IV.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoserOwner (8. Oktober 2008)

--> eBay sobald Char auf 40 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Es gibt MMOs die mehr zu bieten haben, die BGs sind zu unausgereift und werden auf Dauer langweilig.
Bis Level 31 hab ich bisher noch keine einzige Keepschlacht miterlebt. Jeder andere Content ist einfach noch viel zu mager...

Jedoch danke ich GoA für die sechs freien Wochen, wird wohl genau reichen, um den Charakter auf 40 zu bringen.


----------



## BigBamDaddy (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab schon nach der Open Beta aufgehört, wenn ich das hier so lese, war das eine gute Entscheidung.
Gerade die technischen Aspekte von WAR haben mich so sehr gestört, dass gar kein echter Spielspaß aufgekommen ist. 

Miese Optik + miese Performance und dauernde Lags haben mir das Spiel gründlich verdorben.
Mythic hat hier mit einer aufpolierten DAOC-Engine gearbeitet, da hätte man sich wohl lieber die Mühe machen sollen und eine neue, stabile und technisch einwandfreie Engine zu entwickeln.


----------



## Glodhilde (8. Oktober 2008)

Bis vor einem Jahr war ich,wie schätzungsweise der Großteil aller Online-Gamer, gefesselt an WoW.
Gab nichts schöneres,als mit 39,später 24, andren, meist deutschen, Mitspielern,gemeinsam was zu erreichen.
Gab/gibt echt einige Aspekte,die dafür sprechen, es weiterhin zu betreiben, mit dem großen Nachteil,der Gebundenheit, sprich, für die restlichen 24 zu einem fixen Termin da zu sein, vom gefarme etc. mal abgesehen.

Durch meine Freundin erkannte ich rasch, dass es was andres gibt im Leben,...kennt vielleicht der ein oder andre auch, will jetzt nicht zu tief verfallen,...

Durch einen Freund lies ich mich zu War "drängen", was ich, nach knapp einen Monat kaum bereue. Ich bin in einem netten Gildenverbund unterwegs, komme online,wenns mir "grad passt", hab kein schlechtes Gewissen dabei etc.., das spielprinzip liegt mir, gibt klare verbesserungen, aber so wie es läuft,für mich als casual-gamer, gibt es keine bessere alternative als War.

Klar brauch ich monate bis lvl 40, Rufrang 70+, aber jedesmal wenn ich online komm,nutz ich meine zeit,hab spaß dabei, und ärgere mich nicht wenn ich im off-line modus,oft genannt: reallife unterwegs bin

just my 50 cent


----------



## Cressari (8. Oktober 2008)

I mach weiter. WAR geb ich die Zeit, die es zum reifen braucht. Denn es scheint unvermeidlich zu sein, dass jedes MMO reifen muss, auch nach dessen erscheinen. WAR macht Bock und es ist beileibe nicht so umständlich wie WoW oder Lotro! So empfinde ich es jedenfalls subjektiv und was anderes interessiert mich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zero05 (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich tendiere bis jetzt auch dazu KEIN Abo abzuschließen. Gründe:

- 3. Welt Chat - wie soll ich Leute finden wenn mich im Chat nur jemand lesen kann der 20m entfernt ist, ich komm mir vor wie in einem Singleplayerspiel. Man kann nichtmal Items linken. (wichtigster Punkt)
- Craftingsystem ist Schrott, hätte man sich sparen können
- Gleichgewicht von Ordnung und Zerstörung, bei uns ist das Verhältnis etwa 1:6
- PQs langweilen auf Dauer
- kaum bis kein PVE Content
- dagegen auch sogut wie kein Open RvR

In 3-6 Monaten schau ich nochmal rein.


----------



## LoserOwner (8. Oktober 2008)

BigBamDaddy schrieb:


> ...
> Mythic hat hier mit einer aufpolierten DAOC-Engine gearbeitet, da hätte man sich wohl lieber die Mühe machen sollen und eine neue, stabile und technisch einwandfreie Engine zu entwickeln.



Die Engine ist noch nichtmal aufpoliert, sie dürfte so ziemlich dieselbe sein. DirectX 9 Texturen bietet DAoC auch schon seit der Labyrinth of the Minotaur Erweiterung.


----------



## hostmolch (8. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Das ist ein Thread in dem gefragt wird, wieso bestimmte Spieler nicht verlängern. Wieso muss man sich hier eigentlich für jeden Scheiß rechtfertigen, wenn man WAR nicht perfekt findet? Wenn du nicht ertragen kannst, dass einige was am Spiel auszusetzen haben, solltest du entsprechende Threads vielleicht einfach meiden.




Ein solcher Thread is eigentlich überflüssig oder sucht der Threadersteller hier nur Bestätigung für seine eigenen Ansichten? Jegliche solche Threads haben zurfolge wenn man sich daran beteiligt sich rechtfertigen zu müssen weil Meinungen eben von den Individuen durch ihre subjektive Wahrnehmung erst konstruiert werden.

Solche Threads sind sinnfrei daher darf ich auch meine sinnfreie Kritik zur Meinung des von mir zitierten Posters abgeben.

Danke.

lg


----------



## Thule1291 (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich vermisse meine WOW Chars und auch die vielen Leute dort. WOW bietet halt das "gewisse" etwas...klingt verrückt aber ich vermisse auch diese /2 spamereien die mir doch ein paar mal ein lautes Lachen hervorzauberten...
So wie das ausschaut werde ich beide Spiele aufrecht erhalten...


----------



## Gumja (8. Oktober 2008)

Wie kann man in einem Spiel, in dem es um RvR/PvP geht fehlenden EndContend bemängeln... Zu einem zeitpunkt, da noch kaum jemand diesen Endcontend überhaupt erreicht hat?

Wenn der "End Contend" bei WAR das RvR ist... dann ist es das RvR... und nicht eine von 1000 Instanzen in die man 100.000 Mal rein muss um endlich ein Set voll zubekommen, den nötigen Ruf angefarmt zu haben um in die nächste Instanz zu kommen... etc. etc.!


Ich kann verstehen, das reine PvEler bei WAR ein bisschen Spaß im RvR oder den Szenarien haben... von denen es bei WAR locker die dreifache Menge gibt, als bei WoW... aber ansonsten den fehlenden anspruchsvollen und abwechslungsreichen PvE Contend vermissen und deshalb zurück zu WoW gehen.
WAR ist kein PvE Game und wird hoffentlich nie eines!
Wer PvE spielen will ist bei WAR falsch. Punkt Basta Ende Aus!

Wer sich JETZT nach 3 Wochen release mit level 40 im "Endspiel" langweilt, weil keine Gegner da sind... hat einfach selber Schuld.... Nicht immer ist es von Vorteil der/die erste zu sein!
Die Schlachten werden erst beginnen, wenn der größte Teil der Spieler die dementsprechenden Level erreicht... und das wir mit Sicherheit noch einige Wochen dauern!

Wer sich über Warteschlangen im 400er Bereich aufregt, hat selber Schuld, nicht rechtzeitig auf einem anderen Server angefangen zu haben... Dies wurde rechtzeitig angekündigt und dank des clonings hätte man auf einigen Servern nicht einmal von vorne anfangen müssen, da der/die Chars ja mitgeklont wurden...
Seltsamerweise hab ich auf den geclonten Servern noch nciht einmal ne Waarteschlange erlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer sich über zu lange Wartezeiten der Szenarios aufregt, aber gleichzeitig Zerstörung spielt, darf sich ebenfalls selbst an Kopf fassen, den er/sie wahrscheinlich beim AUssuchen des Servers nicht eingeschaltet hatte... Es war lange genug bekannt, das zerstörung überlaufen sein wird...
Mehr Spieler auf der einen Seite = Längere Wartezeiten für Szenarios... Das is ne Menegenlehre Aufgabe, die man normalerweise schon in der 1. oder 2. Klasse in der Schule lernt!

Mich nerven Bugs auch... und ich hab tatsächlich schon mal n paar mitbekommen...
Aber so wie das hier von einigen dargestellt wird, ist es nun wirklich nicht...
DAoC, WoW und erst Recht AoC waren bei Release ne ganze Ecke schlimmer verbuggt als WAR. Und wer das nicht mehr weiß, sollte mal Doktor Fielmanns Gehirnjogging spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fakt ist, das WAR wahrscheinlich neben LotR eines der besten Releases eines MMORPgs hingelegt hat, dass ich in den letzten 10 Jahren mitgemacht habe. Womit ich nicht behaupte dass es perfekt ist!
Sich aber über diesen Release aufzuregen und im gleichen Moment darüber zu reden, dass man dann doch lieber wieder WoW spielt... zeigt nur, dass derhjenige keine Ahnung hat, wie es da mal war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OK... Das es manchmal lagt, nervt...
Da stürmen 30 oder 40 Chars auf eine riesige Burg zu, die von 50 Mann verteidigt wird...
Belagerungswaffen und Abwehrgestelle werden aufgebaut...
Zauber, Pfeile und Bolzen zischen hin und her, Öl wird von den Zinnen auf die Angreifer gekippt, die gerade in ihrer Ramme sitzen und das Tor einschlagen...
Von hinten bekommen die Angreifer plötzlich Verstärkung... irgendeine 30 Mann Gilde rückt mit ihren Alliantzgilden an... insgesammt so ca. 100 Mann...
Es ruckelt... und der ein oder andere hat vielleciht sogar n Discon...

Jetzt die gleiche Szene in AoC...
Da stürmen 30 Mann auf eine Gildenfestung, die von 8 oder 9 Mann verteidigt wird...
Die 30 Stürmen immer noch, da der Lag derzeitig nur 3 bis 5 Frames auf den Monitor zaubern lässt...
Die Verteidiger machen sich bereit... denn man muss ca. 10 Sekunden im Vorausahnen, was der gegner vorhat, um rechtzeitig zu reagieren, da die 3 Frames, inclusive der insgesammt 40 Discons dafür sorgen, das eh niemand mehr da ist, wo er eigentlich sein sollte...
Verstärkung möchte gerne in die Zone... wird aber wegen Serverüberlastung ans Ende der Welt geportet...

Jetzt die gleiche Szene in WoW...
Sorry... Da gibts keine Keepschlachten... und ob das mit WotLK wirklich so toll wird, wenn man in einer einzigen RvR Zone um eine Burg kämpfen kann... muss sich erst noch beweisen...

Fazit: Mythic/Goa hat mit DAoC bewiesen, dass sie es in den Griff bekommen können, wenn mehre Hundert Spieler um Burgen udn Türme kämpfen und WAR ist jetzt gerade mal 3 Wochen draussen...
Wer das nicht abwarten kann... hat selber Schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarNuts (8. Oktober 2008)

Wenn hier nochmal jemand schreibt, er hört wegen den "viele Bugs" auf, ohne ein Beispiel eines groben Bugs zu nennen, der das Spiel unspielbar macht, dem trett ich persönlich in die Eier! Und ja, ich mag lange Sätze!

Bei solchen "Begründungen" von wegen "Weil das Mausrad nicht zu belegen geht" kommt mir das Kotzen. Sowas is Mythic bestimmt schon bekannt. Aber die haben wichtigeres auszumerzen.

Hättest du gescheite Bugs genannt, dann hätte ich das ja noch eingesehen. Bugs wie:

- Fähigkeiten werden in Scenarios nach dem Respawn ausgegraut und können nicht genutzt werden
- die gegnerische Fraktion kann die Hintertüren von T4 Keeps auch nutzen
- Die Könige der Hauptstädte können durch Bugs vorzeitig angegriffen werden
- usw.

Solche Bugs lassen einen dazu bewegen, ein Spiel nicht mehr zu spielen. Sowas würde ich als Begründung zum Quit des Games
einsehen. Aber nicht die billige Ausrede, wegen der Tastenbelegung.
Aber überhaupt die Begründung aufzuzählen, bei einem Spiel das gerade mal 20 Tage auf dem Markt ist, zeugt von Einfallslosigkeit.
Auch wenn es ein Beta Test gab, ist das Endprodukt so komplex, dass sowieso nicht alles getestet werden konnte.

Auf alle anderen Begründungen gehe ich nicht ein, die scheinen eher glaubwürdig zu sein, als "Bugs".
(Damit mein ich Performance, Zeit, oder keine Freude dran)

Ihr nutzt doch auch Windows, ein Programm mit massig Bugs, Sicherheitslücken usw.
Und steigt ihr auf ein anderes Betriebssystem deswegen um?

PS: Nein, ich bin kein Fanboy. Aber man kann auf plausible Begründungen pochen. Wenn bei "Kündigung" aufgelistet wird: "wegen den vielen Bugs" dann landet das ganze im GGG Ordner.


----------



## Draco1985 (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich bleib bei WAR, auch wenn ich momentan allgemein nicht die Motivation oder Zeit zum Zocken habe. Aber für den Gelegenheitsspieler ist es auf jeden Fall deutlich besser geeignet als Blizzards Vorzeige-Zeitvernichter. Man hat deutlich mehr Spaß zwischendurch, selbst in der Levelphase die im PvE-Bereich ebenso stupide ist wie überall sonst, durch Szenarios und OpenPvP/RvR aber deutlich aufgelockert wird.


----------



## Philipp23 (8. Oktober 2008)

Werde nicht weiterzocken. Grund: Monatl. kosten zu hoch.


----------



## Hannes1887 (8. Oktober 2008)

ich & meine gilde werden es verlängern!

Hat jmd. einen Rat wie man bestellte Spiele im EA Store storniert ?


----------



## ♦Sturmkrähe♦ (8. Oktober 2008)

WarNuts schrieb:


> Solche Bugs lassen einen dazu bewegen, ein Spiel nicht mehr zu spielen. Sowas würde ich als Begründung zum Quit des Games
> einsehen. Aber nicht die billige Ausrede, wegen der Tastenbelegung.
> Aber überhaupt die Begründung aufzuzählen, bei einem Spiel das gerade mal 20 Tage auf dem Markt ist, zeugt von Einfallslosigkeit.




Was ich mich immer wieder frage, ist, warum sollte das eine "Ausrede" sein?
Ausreden gibt man immer dann an, wenn man wirkliche Gründe nicht nennen will... und wieso sollte man das bei einem MMO tun?

Ob man nun WAR spielen mag oder nicht, ist doch eine ganz subjektive Entscheidung. 
Auch wenn es sowas banales ist, wie die Tastaturbelegung. Darf doch jeder seine Meinung haben. oO
Und wenn man nunmal gerne die Tastatur durchbeißen möchte, wenn man auf noch so kleine Bugs trifft, und deswegen das Spiel lieber an den Nagel hängt... warum wird man dann von WAR-Anhängern angegriffen?

Wieso meinen überhaupt immer alle "ihr" Spiel so verteidigen zu müssen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Und mal zu diesem ewigen "Ihr vergleicht *beliebiger neue Spieletitel* mit WoW, das schon Jahre läuft, bei WoW Release war das dort genauso schlimm!!"
Japp, war es, nur spielte nicht mal ein Bruchteil von den heutigen Spielern schon zu Release.
Und ich für meinen Teil hätte damals, bei WoW-Performance-Problemen wahrscheinlich das Spiel auch vorerst an den Nagel gehängt, da es schlicht und ergreifend so ist, dass es einen den Spielspaß raubt, wenn man wegen Lags und abstürzen dauernd am rumsterben ist.


Und meine WAR Erfahrungen mit Performance... ich hab nicht den besten Rechner... Lag, Lag, Spiel stürzt ab, wieder einloggen, ggf. nochmal gleich nen Crash, einloggen, man kommt ins Spiel, tot. 
Ich bin ja ein geduldiger Mensch, aber auf Dauer hat mich das so genervt, dass ich das Spiel in so einer Situation gleich aus gemacht habe.

Das war wahrscheinlich wirklich auch ein großer Grund, warum ich unterdessen das Spiel nicht mehr anrühre.
Wenn sich in dieser Hinsicht irgendwann mal was ändert, bin ich vllt wieder dabei.


----------



## clickrush (8. Oktober 2008)

Lithien schrieb:


> Ich werde W.A.R nicht weiterspielen. Neben dem Ruckeln und Abstürzen ist das Spiel inhaltlich auch bei weitem nicht so toll wie man denkt. Ich will jetzt gar nicht von den miesen Animationen anfangen....
> Aber eins nach dem anderen.
> 
> Zunächst zu den Aussagen, dass WoW und Co wesentlich schlechtere Startups hatten und dass es dort viel schlimmer zuging als jetzt bei W.A.R.. Da kann ich nur folgendes sagen: WoW ist wieviel Jahre älter ? ....Und die Probleme, die bei WoW , DAOC , SWG  anfangs auftraten sind doch vorallem allgemeine Erfahrungswerte. Aufbauend auf diese Erfahrung hätte Mythic ganz genau wissen müssen, dass es zu Performanceeinbrüchen bei einem Grossteil der Spieler und zu überfüllten Servern kommen würde. Nicht zuletzt auch dadurch, dass sie DAOC schließlich auch entwickelt haben. Es wurde ein halbfertiges Spiel auf den Markt gebracht, was gemessen an den *heutigen* Standards einfach ungenügend ist.
> ...




zum startup/den bugs: die bugs und probleme sind nicht wirklich zahlreich sondern recht übersichtlich. ausserdem sieht es aus als ob war sehr gut programmiert ist, da die bisherigen patches vergleichsweise klein waren und schon einiges veränderten. das startup war ist besser als das von wow. du sagst man könne es nicht vergleichen weil wow älter ist. dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass die interessanten dinge an WAR wie die kollisionsabfrage WoW gar nicht erst angefasst hat, da sie wussten dass man daran viel arbeiten muss.

zum klassendesign: du vergleichst die karrieren in WAR mit den klassen in WoW und sagst auch noch dass sie sich weniger voneinander abheben und stupider zu spielen sind... naja das ist ein absoluter fehlschlag.

1. ist es sehr schwierig die klassen von verschiedenen spielen zu vergleichen

2. hat WoW genau die gleichen dinge, die du an den WAR-karrieren bemängelst (bei jedem ähnliche fähigkeiten usw)

3. sind die karrieren nur "grob" gespiegelt. anscheinend hast du dir das nicht so richtig angeschaut. wenn man aber davon ausgehen würde dass sie 100% gespiegelt sind (was nicht so ist), dann hat war immernoch 10 völlig unterschiedliche karrieren.

4. du sagst WoW hat unterschiedlichere klassenmechanismen und WAR nur aktionspunkte. Schwachsinn... Moral, Taktiken, Klassenmechanismen (Waaagh, Prügelei, Groll usw usw). WAR hat eindeutig mehr mechanismen...

5. pvp ohne taktischen tiefgang? das ich nicht lache... wenn DU so spielst dann kann WAR nichts dafür. doch besiege mal eine überzahl and gegnern im RvR ohne dass du taktisch vorgehst. unmöglich, da die karrieren auf teamplay und taktik ausgelegt sind. die szenarien haben ausserdem etwa das gleiche design wie BGs. und die hatten früher als man noch stammgruppen betrieben hat, viel taktischen tiefgang (ausser deine stammgruppe war einer der farmgruppen die gegen beispielsweise uns einfach aufgegeben hat, damit sie schneller randomgruppen abfarmen kann...)


----------



## Fierabras (8. Oktober 2008)

> · Lags und Ruckeln, allgemein schlechte Spielperformance (zähflüssiges Bewegen und Interagieren)
> · Auf vollen Servern zu hohe Warteschlangen für beide Fraktionen
> · Belegung des Mausrads zum Durchscrollen der Aktionsleisten nicht möglich
> · Teilweise die Nichtausführung von Moralfähigkeiten, oder nur mit starker Verzögerung (besonders in Szenarien wie z.B. Mourkaintempel)




1. Wenn du einen Rechner hast der schon älter ist und deine Option auf Max hochschraubst ist es normal. Und sicher hast du Sichtweite auch noch auf Max...
Wenn es nicht der fall ist einfach mal deinen Grafik karten treiber aktualisieren das hilft sehr oft.

2. Also ich hatte bisher keine Probleme mit der Warteschlange, außer ganz am anfang als es rauskam was natürlich selbst verständlich ist.

3. Muss man das können?? Also ich komme mit meinen 4 Aktionleisten aus.

4. Kann ich nicht sagen ich schätze das hat was mit punkt 1 zutun das du deine auflösung zuhoch eingestellt hast oder das dein Rechner mal ne neuinstalation brauch. 

p.s. Auf meinen 2ten Rechner der 2 jahre alt ist läuft es flüßig mit minimalen Ruckeln wenn man in nächste gebiet geht. (Amd 3000+, 2gb ddr, Radeon x1600)


Also ich werde WAR aufjedenfall verlängern, weil ich sehr viel Potenzial in diesen spiel sehe und jedes spiel hat am anfang macken.  Außerdem ist es mal was anderes und nicht immer der selbe kaugummi.


----------



## Mooseman (8. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

ich werde auch verlängern.

Ich hab vorher unter anderem WoW gespielt und war eigentlich ein reiner 
PvE Spieler. WAR hat mich geheilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gründe aufzuhören kann ich von wirklich vielen Usern nicht verstehen, es ist aber jedem 
selbst überlassen. Desshalb bin ich beeindruckt, wie flamefrei dieser Fred ist.

Gründe die ich verstehen kann aufzuhören:

Wenn das Spiel auf einem Rechner bis zur Sinnlosigkeit laaagt.
Ist bei einigen anscheinend so. Bei mir zwar nicht, aber es würde mich
auch soweit stören es zumindest auf Eis zulegen, wenn ich das Problem hätte.

Fehlender Kontakt zu anderen Spielern.
Finde ich auch furchtbar. Man hatte nach so langer Zeit in anderen MMO's sich doch 
einen recht großen Onlinefreundeskreis aufgebaut, kommen diese nicht mit, steht 
man alleine da und muss sich ersteinmal wieder an neue Gildenkolegen gewöhnen.
(War der Hauptgrund warum ich von LoTRO zu WoW zurück bin)
Das Chatsystem ist wirklich furchtbar. Es hat sich bei mir zumindest schon ein
bisschen gebessert, nachdem ich den /1 farbig anders gemacht habe, nur leider hab
ich fast nie Antworten bekommen.

Andere Onlinespielzeiten als die Masse. Wenn man erst ab 0.00Uhr online kommt, wird 
man zum PvE gezwungen.... und zwar ohne PQ's.

Gründe die ich *nicht* verstehen kann.

Warteschlangen:

Du willst Zerstörung spielen und das ohne Warteschlangen? Nicht auf einem RP Server?
Tue ich! Ich hatte auf Drakenburg (heisst der so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) noch nie eine Minute Wartezeit auf 
der Zerstölrungsseite! Und ich spiele mit den Massen, sprich ab 17.30Uhr. 
Genaugenommen gibt es doch eigentlich nur 4 oder 5 Server die ernsthafte Warteschlangen
haben.

Klassenunterschiede:

Wenn ich hier lese das einige schreiben ihnen reichen die Klassenunterschiede nicht, alles 
spielt sich gleich etc. ... Ihr habt nicht wirklich viel ausprobiert, oder? Wenn man natürlich nur das
Gegenstück zu seiner Klasse spielt, wie Magier und Feuermagier, dann sieht man genau 
das gleiche, nur in anderen Farben. Aber es sind immernoch 10 wirklich unterschiedliche
Klassen. Und weder der Squiktreiber noch der Eisenbrecher haben ein wirkliches Gegenstück.

Einer hat geschrieben das er bei WoW die Auswahl an Mana , Wut, Energie hat und bei 
WAR nur Aktionspunkte. Dazu kann ich nur sagen, Dir ist schon aufgefallen das alle 
Klassen ausser der Chosen unten in der Mitte noch eine zusatz Anzeige haben, die Deine
Klasse von den Strategien der anderen unterscheidet. Eisenbrecher: Groll (ähnlich der Wut),
Feuermagier: verbrennen, Waaagh bei den Schamanen, die Energie bei den Sigmarpriestern,
Magus stationäre Dämonen, Squiqs... 
Da kommt eine ganze Menge zusammen. Und die Sprüche ähneln sich auch nur bei den 
Konterparts. Natürlich haben alle Fernkämpfer einen CC, aber das kann ja nu hoffentlich nicht
gemeint sein.

Viel Spass bei dem was Ihr spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roy1971 (8. Oktober 2008)

zero05 schrieb:


> Ich tendiere bis jetzt auch dazu KEIN Abo abzuschließen. Gründe:
> 
> - 3. Welt Chat - wie soll ich Leute finden wenn mich im Chat nur jemand lesen kann der 20m entfernt ist, ich komm mir vor wie in einem Singleplayerspiel. Man kann nichtmal Items linken. (wichtigster Punkt)
> - Craftingsystem ist Schrott, hätte man sich sparen können
> ...



Jeder hat so seine Meinung, die gönne ich auch jedem. Aber nen Acc kündigen, weil man keine Items "linken" kann, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Ich bin sogar froh darüber, dass dieses nicht geht..... wenn ich nur an meine WoW-Zeit und die ganzen "Guckmalhierwasichhabe"-Poser denke, krieg ich das ko...en!!!! 
Craftingsystem ist schrott??? Ok, is nicht der brüller, aber was nich is, kann ja noch werden
Gleichgewicht.... wird sich mit der Zeit geben.
PQ´s langweilig.... geschmacksache. ich mag sie
kaum PvE Content.... war bei einem auf PvP/RvR ausgelegtem Spiel abzusehen und eigentlich ist dafür jede Menge PvE enthalten
kein Open RvR.... wird auch mit der Zeit kommen....


----------



## LoserOwner (8. Oktober 2008)

Gumja schrieb:


> ...
> Jetzt die gleiche Szene in AoC...
> Da stürmen 30 Mann auf eine Gildenfestung, die von 8 oder 9 Mann verteidigt wird...
> Die 30 Stürmen immer noch, da der Lag derzeitig nur 3 bis 5 Frames auf den Monitor zaubern lässt...
> ...



Sorry, ich weiss zwar nicht, wie es bei Belagerungen im ersten Monat bei AoC war, aber mit einem halbwegs aktuellen Rechner hat man in AoC auch nicht nur 3 bis 5 Frames.

Bei zwei vollen Raids die sich gegenüberstehen, habe ich mit einem E8400, 4 GB RAM und einer 8800 GT mit höchsten Details gut 35-40 Frames im Schnitt.
Wenn Du nur 3 bis 5 Frames hattest, dann war Dein Rechner einfach viel zu schwach...

Probleme mit Disconnects bei Belagerungen habe ich auch nicht erleben können, im gesamten Raid nicht.


----------



## Jumping Bit (8. Oktober 2008)

Flame
.
.
.
.
.
.
Flame
.
.
.
.
.
.
Flame
.
.
.
.
.
Flame


Fertig
Thx fürs lesen!!!

Ps.: Geht doch alle wohin ihr wollt, es interessiert keine sau!


----------



## Dentus (8. Oktober 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Sorry, ich weiss zwar nicht, wie es bei Belagerungen im ersten Monat bei AoC war, aber mit einem halbwegs aktuellen Rechner hat man in AoC auch nicht nur 3 bis 5 Frames.


Doch die ersten 2 Monate waren Keepraids UNSPIELBAR in AoC...aber echt. Hast das große Video des weltweit ersten Keepraids vergessen?

@LoserOwner: Was mich aber wundert...der wohl größte Anti-WAR-Flamer der buffed-Community spiel nun WAR und ihm scheint es zu gefallen...er verteidigt es teilweise sogar....wie kommt denn sowas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Jumpingbit: Ich glaube für dich sind Foren im allgemeinen nicht das richtige!


----------



## Lithien (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann immer nur wiederholen. AUCH wenn das Spiel erst 1 Monat auf dem Buckel hat, so muss es sich trotzdem mit dem WoW von Heute und nicht mit einem WoW vor 5 Jahren messen.

Desweiteren ich liebe PvP und das Spiel bietet zwar oberflächlich gesehen eine Menge davon an aber es fehlt zu sehr an  Abwechslung. Ich spreche hier nicht von Scenario 1 - 3, sondern die Kämpfe an sich sind immer gleich. Es geht nur um Dmg nach Schema f.

1. Dotten
2. Snare 
3. direkter Schaden

Ich kann die Leute, die nach einer halben Stunde wieder ausloggen vollends verstehen, denn so geht es mir auch. Und ich spiele auf der Ordnungsseite und die Anmeldezeiten sind nicht besonders lang. Die Klassen sind alle viel zu ähnlich, Tanks/DD/Heiler verfügen in ihrer Sparte fast alle über die gleichen Fertigkeiten. 
In den Scenarios wird nur gezergt, da gibt es kein Taktiken..
Das Lootsystem wurde ohne nachzudenken einfach kopiert. Denn in WoW nimmt dich halt keiner mehr mit wenn du in einer Instanz auf Heilerkram "Bedarf" würfelst. Hier ist das vollkommen egal, denn ob ich "Bedarf" oder "Gier" würfel ...in die Scenarios komm ich immer rein. 


Naja das Spiel hat einige Kinderkrankheiten und die kann ich vollkommen verzeihen, aber das grundlegende Konzept überzeugt mich nicht. Da kann soviel gepatched werden wie man nur will. Das Spielprinzip wird dadurch nicht mehr Spass machen.


----------



## Jumping Bit (8. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> @Jumpingbit: Ich glaube für dich sind Foren im allgemeinen nicht das richtige!




ich glaub schon, is besser als jedes Witzbuch!

Na nun mal ehrlich, es bringt doch nix in dieser richtung weiter zu diskutieren. Jeder ist ein individuum und hat seine eigene meinung, die er vertreten will (zum teil mit aller *flame*gewalt)
Das ödet einfach an und bringt nix.

Ps: Ausserdem war mir langweilig und mein post hat genausoviel ausgesagt, wie 60% aller posts hier!

Lg
Jumping


----------



## hanktheknife (8. Oktober 2008)

> Will ich mal sagen dass die Leute einfach zu "verwöhnt" sind. WoW macht die gute performance vor und so solls dann gefälligst auch in anderen, egal ob neuen oder alten MMOs sein. Das ist der Gedanke den die meisten Leute haben, und deshalb reagieren sie stinkig auf Fehler im Spiel, die momentan noch nicht behoben werden können, bzw. in Arbeit sind.


Genau so ist es, du hast vollkommen Recht, aber siehe Beispiel AoC, das ist bis heute fehlerhaft. Außerdem hat der TE geschrieben, er beobachtet die Entwicklung von WAR, wie viele andere auch. Es scheint auch noch ein anderes Problem zu geben, das sind die pq, bei denen jetzt schon die Mitspieler fehlen und man die Sache knicken kann, so schön wie die Quests auch sind. Und gaffelt nicht immer gleich gegen die WOW-Spieler, die sagen doch nur, daß ihnen dieses Spiel nicht zusagt. Wenn Mythic und GOA schön weiterpatchen, kann das ein prima Game werden, warum auch nicht, ich persönlich warte ab.


----------



## LoserOwner (8. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Doch die ersten 2 Monate waren Keepraids UNSPIELBAR in AoC...aber echt. Hast das große Video des weltweit ersten Keepraids vergessen?
> 
> @LoserOwner: Was mich aber wundert...der wohl größte Anti-WAR-Flamer der buffed-Community spiel nun WAR und ihm scheint es zu gefallen...er verteidigt es teilweise sogar....wie kommt denn sowas?
> 
> ...



Lesen und verstehen ist wohl nicht Deine Stärke oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

Ich schreibe, dass ich WAR mit 40 auf eBay verkaufe, weil es mir nicht gefällt, wo bitte habe ich das Spiel verteidigt? *wunder*


----------



## Skela (8. Oktober 2008)

Was genau sollen eigentlich die Hinweise a la "WoW" war am Anfang genauso *irgendwas einfügen*?
Das ist von Null Relevanz. Ich habe jetzt eine Reihe von MMOs auf dem Markt und ich muß mich genau an denen messen wie sie jetzt sind. Wenn ich ein neues Auto rausbringe kann ich auch nicht sagen, das erste Auto von BMW hatte aber doch auch *irgendwas einfügen* noch nicht, also kauft mein Auto und wartet das Jahr ab, dann habt ihr das auch was BMW jetzt schon zum gleichen Preis bietet... 
Die Zeiten sind vorbei, WoW hatte schlicht nicht die Konkurenz als es damals auf den Markt kam, weil WoW den MMO-Massenmarkt überhaupt erst geschaffen hat. Und deshalb muß sich jedes MMO schlicht mit WoW auseinadersetzen und sich daran messen lassen - und zwar so wie WoW JETZT ist, nicht wie es mal war. Weil nur von dort überhaupt die nötigen Kunden kommen können, oder es bleibt eben ein Nischenprodukt. 

Randbemerkung: Ich persönlich suche derzeit eigentlich sowieso eher ein Nischenprodukt, die haben üblicherweise einen gewaltigen Vorteil gegenüber WoW und Konsorten: Eine freundliche und gute Community.
WAR, das muß ich auch mal klar sagen, hat eine Community der keinen einzigen Milimeter besser ist als die von WoW. Und wie grottenschlecht ich die finde kann sich jeder jetzt selbst denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black83 (8. Oktober 2008)

frizzlmissl schrieb:


> von wegen ganzen lags und grafik,ect....jeder! der beim start von wow dabei war weis dass war mit seinem start dagegen genial ist!,natürlich es gibt fehler,doch es ist um einige mahle besser als der start von anderen online spielen!



reine lügen.
wow hat zumindest bei keinem geruckelt wie sau.
WAR kann ich nedmal hiermit zocken wenns an Keeps geht:

Q6600 @ 3GhZ
4GB RAM
8800 GTS
WinXP oder Vista64 - beides ruckelt mit 5 FPS.

Unter solchen Voraussetzungen hat WAR keinerlei Sinn. Das open RvR was einen hingelockt hat ist somit nicht möglich.
D.h. sie müssen die performance um 500% bei Raids anheben...und ich glaube kaum das dies drinn ist.
So wars auch bei DAOC zu beginn, die Rechner waren nicht Leistungstark genug - erst 1-2 Jahre später als der Hardware Fortschritt seinen Lauf nahm ging es. Und wenn das so in WAR wird, vergesst es.

Szenarien und open RvR funktioniert nicht weil alles in Szenarios levelt und dort genauso EXP+Items+Rufrang bekommt wie im  PvE auch - wenn nicht mehr !
UND GENAU DAS ist es was WAR so schlecht macht - Szenarios!
In DAOC war das mal fürs pure Vergnügen, wirklich Effektiv war es nicht...hier ist es ultimativ und allem Überlegen.

Z.b. Tor Anrock 8 Minuten = 15k exp + 5k durch 2 Quests + 1 Gold.
Um 20k exp im PvE zu machen musst du 1 Stunde questen und bekommst nichtmal deinen RvR Rang...
Ein Keep einzunehmen bringt auch sogut wie nix, 2 Keeps und mein EXP Balken bewegt sich nicht...zudem ruckelts unspielbar brutal.

Das Problem sind definitiv Szenarios. Man sollte die EXP um 75% kürzen, dann lebt die WAR Welt wieder.

Was ich zur Community sagen kann:
Buffed ist verseucht mit WoW Kidis - geh mal zu war-welten.de rüber und versuch das Niveau von hier zu finden.
Hier plärren die Bälger nur so rum ohne überhaupt erst darzustellen weswegen sie so abgehn.


----------



## Wicked88 (8. Oktober 2008)

So nu bin ich mal dran...erstmal meine aussagen das ich weiter spielen werde.
Warum?
Tjo auch ich war damals beim WoW release dabei und kann mit gutem gewissen sagen
das War nach 3 wochen besser läuft als WoW damals nach 3 wochen doch ich habe es damals weiter gespielt und es ist ein super Spiel geworden, 
doch finde ich das es *MEINER* meinung nach mit BC vollkommen verunstaltet wurde die Geschichte wurde auf einmal verändert und das spiel wurde zu einem noch größeren Farme da ehre farme hier ruf bei der fraktion um A zu bekommen oder B zu bekommen. 
Ich habe nix gegen Farmen ich finde auch mal ein entspannter Farm Tag an dem man in ruhe ein wenig für seinen beruf (z.B.) Farmt in ordnung aber nach BC ist es nicht mehr ein mal sondern ein "immer"oder "sehr oft" farm spiel geworden Im PVE und IM PVP. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich möchte nicht läugnen das in Warhammer kein farmen angesagt ist oder sein wird aber Kapitel ruf bekommt man so ziemlich automatisch und immer eine belohnung dazu was einen mehr dazu anspornt. 
Vorallem auch weil man dort auch gute Exp bekommt. 
Die einzige schwachstelle an den OQ´s ist biste allein kannstes vergessen.(sofern man nicht 10 lvl drüber ist) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kommen wir zu Instanzen Bossen etc.
Es ist ganz klar das WoW der König des Pve ist zur zeit und auch in ferner zukunft ( denke ich )
doch jeder der war angefangen hat und dachte mal schaun wie das Pve Content da ist,
der war vl von OQ´s und PQ´s ein wenig begeistert doch spätestens ab den erstn Instanzen (hauptstadt 13+ 15+ 17+)
ziemlich niedergeschmetert.
Rein 20-30 min durch räume laufen bosse umhaun fertig.
Auch ich war davon ziemlich gelangweilt DOCH war ist kein Pve spiel also brauchte man eigentlcih nicht wirklich erwarten das die Instanzen 
große unterschiede aufweisen, wirklich herausfordernt oder spannend sind.
Vorallem weil man mit war erreichen wollte das auch die Fraktion der "ich kann net 10 std am tag zocken weil ich 6 std inne instanz muss denn ich habe Arbeit, Schule etc pp" Spieler was von dem spiel haben und das finde ich ist ihnen sehr sehr gut gelungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu PvP brauch ich nicht viel sagen denke ich 
WoW teilweise PvP Flopp und Warhammer größtenteils ( aber auch nicht alles) Topp 
_Don´t flame me pls_

im Großen und ganzen mag ich war und mochte wow aber für mich ist die zeit des umstiegs gekommen.

wir sehen uns auf dem schlachtfeld 

Mfg Wicked 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanktheknife (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde sagen, alle, die von WAR nicht so recht überzeugt sind, holen sich in einem Jahr einen Schnupper-Account (wenn's so sein sollte) und probiert nochmal. Und zum Thema Motivation an die WAR-Fans: Wir sprechen uns auch in einem Jahr, wer noch dabei sein sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarNuts (8. Oktober 2008)

&#9830;Sturmkrähe&#9830; schrieb:


> Was ich mich immer wieder frage, ist, warum sollte das eine "Ausrede" sein?
> Ausreden gibt man immer dann an, wenn man wirkliche Gründe nicht nennen will... und wieso sollte man das bei einem MMO tun?
> 
> Ob man nun WAR spielen mag oder nicht, ist doch eine ganz subjektive Entscheidung.
> ...



Weils 'ne Begründung ist wie:

Ich möchte das Auto zurück geben, weil das linke Licht dunkler ist als das rechte. Der "Bug" stört mich. Jetzt will ich das Auto nicht mehr.

Und es ist nicht "mein" Spiel. Sonst hät ich nicht grobe Bugs aufgelistet, sondern WAR hochgehimmelt.


----------



## July (8. Oktober 2008)

Lithien schrieb:


> Ich kann immer nur wiederholen. AUCH wenn das Spiel erst 1 Monat auf dem Buckel hat, so muss es sich trotzdem mit dem WoW von Heute und nicht mit einem WoW vor 5 Jahren messen.




Der Satz ist.. wie soll ich sagen? Muell...
Du willst also allerernstens behaupten, dass Spiele die JETZT(...!) rauskommen sich mit einem komplett fertigem(...!) Spiel messen müssen?
Ein Spiel, welches _2 Addons hat, 1000 Stunden in Entwicklung, Bearbeitung & Patchen_ hinter sich hat und was es schon _3,5 Jahre_ gibt,
gilt als Vorbild für ein _frisches & neues Spiel_, und es muss genauso funktionieren wie das?

Ich glaube du hast nicht aufgepasst wie das hier rennt... Aber dein Satz ist kompletter Muell.

Du kannst sagen: Ich gebe WAR genau die Zeit die WOW schon hinter sich hat(...!) und dann schau ich mir an, welches besser ist etc.
Aber solche Aussagen sind bitte für die Katze, weil das nichtmal annähernd etwas mit einen sinnvollen Post zu tun hat.. ;\

Und wegen WAR fanboi, nee.. aber es gibt gewisse Sachen die sind amateurhaft und nen Elefanten mit einem neugeborenen vergleichen ist nicht
akzeptabel.


----------



## Merlinhh (8. Oktober 2008)

Also, ich werde wohl nicht verlängern, geht mir genau wie Jemanden am Anfang, logge mich ein, 30 min dann keine Lust mehr, ausloggen. bleibe bei WoW und BF2.
Start klappte besser als bei WoW und AoC ? ach kein Wunder, hatten ( haben )  ja genug Erfahrungen gesammelt mit den anderen Spielen, dafür war es schon wieder schlecht. Wobei der Start egal war, Spiel läuft soweit und ist auch ok, aber mehr nicht für mich. Viele Sachen wurden gut bei anderen Spielen abgeschaut und schöne neue Features eingeführt, ist ok. Aber ne Langzeitmotivation gibt es bei mir eben nicht, denke gibt genug Leute denen das Spass macht und das ist auch gut so.
Um mehr ging es doch auch nicht in dem Thread hier , oder ?


----------



## efara (8. Oktober 2008)

Merlinhh schrieb:


> Also, ich werde wohl nicht verlängern, geht mir genau wie Jemanden am Anfang, logge mich ein, 30 min dann keine Lust mehr, ausloggen. bleibe bei WoW und BF2.
> Start klappte besser als bei WoW und AoC ? ach kein Wunder, hatten ( haben )  ja genug Erfahrungen gesammelt mit den anderen Spielen, dafür war es schon wieder schlecht. Wobei der Start egal war, Spiel läuft soweit und ist auch ok, aber mehr nicht für mich. Viele Sachen wurden gut bei anderen Spielen abgeschaut und schöne neue Features eingeführt, ist ok. Aber ne Langzeitmotivation gibt es bei mir eben nicht, denke gibt genug Leute denen das Spass macht und das ist auch gut so.
> Um mehr ging es doch auch nicht in dem Thread hier , oder ?


es ist eben die alte daoc engine zukunftsweisend ist es nicht. das spiel muss noch kommen.


----------



## Cavalon (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde weiter spielen , da es endlich mal ordentliches PvP ist und ein angemessender Gegner für Warcraft.


----------



## Itamu (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß gar net warum sich alle beschweren! 
Ich hab nen X2 6000 4gig und ne 4870 WO bitte ruckelt es ? hrm ka also bei mir net 

So zu dem PVP ALTER IHR wusstet doch das es nen PVP game ist ! !!!!!!!!!! !!!! 

Fehlender EndContent.... Hrmmm  Burg und Hauptsdtädte einnehmen und halten!!!! GEIL Selbst wenn die ordnung im mom noch in der unterzahl ist liegt es auch wohl sicherlich daran das 70% noch nicht im 30 bereich angelangt sind! 

Ich muss selber sagen PVP macht super laune, erinnert mich an die alten Schlachten im Arathibecken -seufz- PVP das waren noch Zeiten 17std PVP XD im arathibecken oder im Hochland unterwegs seufz ja das waren Zeiten... 

Und genau die hab ich hier auch, wie schon jemand schrieb das feeling ist wieder da!! Man hat wieder seine gegner im BG winkt ihnen zu und moscht sie dan gepflegt um die ecke XD. Selbst in den einzelnen GIlden-Allianzen wo bei bei uns die jungs sehr vie lspaß am BG und am Spiel haben =) 

Das die Umgebung immer gleich ist..... Hrm kann ich nun mal gar nicht behaupten, wenn man sich ein wenig in der WAR geschichte auskennt nut ein wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiß das Bei Zwergen und Grünhäuten Berg Regionen sind, bei ELFEN(ich hasse sie) Wälder und was ich recht geil finde WEINBERGER<--- SAUFEN! ^^ und Imperium gegen Chaos... is wohl jedem klar das es chaotisch ausschaut! 
<--- finde ich! 

Mir gefallen die einzelnen Tier-Gebite super! Man mussa auch nicht immer im gleichen bleiben! Grins ich treib mich in jedem rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2.5k Zwerge 2k Elfen und knapp 2k menschen ^^ auf der strichliste sagt einiges aus ; ) ^^

Allem in allem ist WAR ein sehr gut gelungenes Spiel, nach 4 Jahren WoW entlich wieder PVP das spaß macht =). Wer auf PVE aus ist hat mit dem Düsterberg Bastionstreppe usw auch ne menge spaß =) aber PvP ist und bleibt der huaptbestandteil des Spieles also weint nicht darüber wenn ihr es sowie so wissT! ^^

So long

Brol Schwarzorc for Life! ^^


----------



## neomatik (8. Oktober 2008)

Werd definitv verlängern..


Zum Thema Ruckler und Lags: 
Obwohl ein Großteil der Com über Ruckler und Lags jammert, hab ich komischerweise mit 4 gig ram und ner 9600gts überhaupt keine Probleme damit.

Zum Thema Bugs:
Nehme ich als vergleich mal die Arbeit. Jeder der irgendwas mit mit IT zu tun hat (und auch in anderen Innovativen Bereichen) weiss, dass eigentlich jede neu eingeführte Sache am Anfang Probleme macht, auch wenn sie noch so gut geplant wurde. Diese Kinderkrankheiten sind aber normal und werden grunsätzlich
mit einkalkuliert. Da War meiner Meinung nach nicht nur die alten Spielmechaniken von anderen mmorpgs übernommen hat sondern hier
mit rvr, pqs, szenarien etc teilweise neue Sachen versucht, kann ich über die paar wenigen Bugs die ich bisher erlebt habe getrost hinwegsehen.

Die Leute die extreme Performanceprobleme haben, und das selbst durch ein neues Aufsetzten des OS nicht gefixt bekommen kann ich verstehen wenn
Sie nicht verlängern. Hier ist, auch wenn ich selbst die Probleme nicht hab, ein Problem das GOA noch in den Griff bekommen sollte. 
Auf der anderen Seite frage ich mich dann wieder.. wie groß wäre das gejammer gewesen, wenn Warhammer mit der Grafik rausgekommen wäre, die 
zwar bei jedem läuft aber einfach nicht gut ausschaut.

Allen Leuten, die aufgrund der Performanceprobleme einfach nicht spielen können empfehle ich mal neue Hardware zu versuchen, oder es einfach
nochmal zu versuchen wenn eh ein neuer Rechner fällig war.

Allen Leuten die wegen den Bugs nicht weiterspielen wollen: Kein War das 3 wochen alt ist mit nem X jahre alten WOW vergleichen, oder nur dann, wenn man selbst beim WOW- Release dabei war. Dann relativiert sich die Geschichte von allein.


----------



## efara (8. Oktober 2008)

Cavalon schrieb:


> Ich werde weiter spielen , da es endlich mal ordentliches PvP ist und ein angemessender Gegner für Warcraft.


als pvpler im fernkampf hätte ich mir eien zielerfassung und bekämpfung des nächsten gegners gewünscht beides gibt es nicht automatisch als optiün.


----------



## Pymonte (8. Oktober 2008)

ich weiß net, warum man jetzt schon wieder aufhören will. Ich mein, wenn das Spiel unspielbar bei euch ist/keine Zeit habt/euch das Prinzip einfach nicht zusagt, dann ok. Aber alles andere? Die meisten haben noch kein Endcontent und somit echtes Open RvR erlebt. Erst gestern war ich dabei, wie wir auf Bolgasgrad das T3 Keep der Order verteidigt haben und dann die Steinklauenburg und die Burg im Düsterlande zurückerobert haben (spiele Destro). Das hat jede Menge Spass gemacht und nachdem ich die Grafik auf Minimum runtergeschraubt habe (trotz sehr gutem Rechner) liefs ruckelfrei. Aber hey, was erwartet man auch, wenn ca 80 Leute AoE zünden, dann belastet dass nun mala uch den besten Rechner. Und es fällt in der Hektik der Schlacht eh nicht auf, ob die Grafik nun high oder low ist. Erst nach ca 2h und außerhalb des RvR (ich wollt noch fix ne Q abgeben), hab ich die Grafik hochgestellt, weils mir wieder eingefallen ist. Vorher war das sowas von egal.

Ihr habt Probleme mit Bugs? Dann sendet Tickets, wahrscheinlich werden sie dann auch demnächst gefixt. 

Alles andere kann noch kommen, das Spiel ist noch nicht mal nen Monat alt, aber ihr tut hier schon wieder so, als ob Hopfen und Malz verloren wären.

Naja, egal, wenigstens wird dann die Performance besser und es ist wieder ausgeglichener auf den Servern.

PS: Warteschlangen und lange Scenario-Wartezeiten hab cih auf Zerstörungsseite nicht erlebt.


----------



## Ogil (8. Oktober 2008)

Das Einzige woran sich ein Spiel messen muss, ist der Spielspass, den es fuer den Einzelnen bringt. Wer findet, dass ihm WAR keinen Spass macht, der soll es halt einfach nicht weiter spielen und sich mit was anderem vergnuegen. Mir ist das egal...

Nicht egal ist mir, wenn diese Leute dann anfangen WAR schlecht zu machen - so als muessten sie eine Bestaetigung fuer sich selbst finden, warum das Spiel ihnen keinen Spass macht. Wenn dann noch Unwahrheiten verbreitet werden oder das Ganze an Dingen fest gemacht wird, welche einfach auf der Unwissenheit des Users beruhen (z.B. ueber die schlechte Grafik jammern, wenn man unfaehig ist AA anzuschalten), dann straeubt sich mir das Fell...

Ich werde WAR nach dem Freimonat verlaengern. Nicht weil ich denke, dass WAR (schon?) perfekt ist - aber sehr wohl weil ich merke, dass es mir im Moment mehr Spass macht als die anderen Spiele am Markt. Dafuer sehe ich dann auch ueber ein paar Bugs hinweg und akzeptiere, dass es bei WAR die gleichen Performance-Probleme gibt wie bei anderen Spielen zu Beginn...


----------



## Opnoxious (8. Oktober 2008)

Merlinhh schrieb:


> Start klappte besser als bei WoW und AoC ? ach kein Wunder, hatten ( haben )  ja genug Erfahrungen gesammelt mit den anderen Spielen, *dafür war es schon wieder schlecht.*


Nein. Immer schön wenn jemand sowas sagt, aber von der Materie eigentlich keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## Tumasz (8. Oktober 2008)

Bin mir noch nicht sicher aber glaube ich werds nicht verlängern.

Wegen den Lags und algemeiner Spielemechanik die mir einfach nicht gefällt. 
Endcontent Burgen und Städte einehmen ? hmm bissl wenig oder ? und RR80 werden ? hmm toll um anzugeben oder was ?..
Mag jetzt jeder denken ich sei WOW verwöhnt aber ich muss sagen allein zu der beta von wow war es besser als jetzt in war..... Und ja ich werd wieder wow spielen (13.11.08). mimi.


----------



## Slaargh (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe zusätzilch zum Spiel noch eine Gamecard gekauft, und die werde ich noch verballern. Aber so wie es aussieht höre ich dann mit WAR auf. Das Spiel spielt sich für meinen Geschmack viel zu zäh. Ich mag die Grafik, ich mag die Stimmung im Spiel aber es gibt auch viele Dinge die sich nach und nach zu immer dickeren Spaßblockaden entwickeln. Das man beim Questen nicht mit dem Übermaß an Spielspaß konfrontiert wird ist klar. Darauf hatte ich mich eingestellt, das es dann allerdings so zäh von statten geht ... naja. Es geht hier auch nicht um die Geschwindigkeit beim leveln, eher um das zähe Gegnerkillen. Ich spiele einen Schwarzork und eine Zauberin. Das der Schwarzork zum töten der Gegner lange braucht ist klar. Selbst mit einer guten Zweihandwaffe. Dafür stirbt er nie, selbst wenn ich mal mehr als 5 Gegner umhaue die 2-3 Level über meinem sind. Mit der Magierin sollte es eigentlich schneller gehen, geht es aber nicht. Die Castzeiten sind ätzend lang und kommen mehr als 2 Mobs hilft nurnoch stiften gehen, sonst fällt meißt der Vorhang. Ausserdem finde ich das die Warhammerwelt zu groß angelegt ist. Am Anfang, als noch extrem viele Leute auf dem gleichen Level unterwegs waren gab es überall Gruppen für alle PQ's ect. Dem ist jetzt schon nicht mehr so. Die Zähigkeit des Spiels demotiviert mich ohne Ende, dabei bin ich normalerweise ein großer Fan wenn es mal nicht allzu einfach geht und man sich ins Zeug legen muss. Das es noch hier und da ein paar Fehler im Spiel gibt ist mir egal. Das gehört immernoch zu einem neuen Spiel dazu. Diese Bugs werden irgendwann verschwinden, aber an der zähen Spielweise von WAR wird sich wohl wenig bis garnichts ändern. Es ist ein auf Teamplay basierendes Spiel. Das ist mir bewusst, nur gibt es sehr oft einfach keine andere Möglichkeit als alleine loszulegen. Gewisse Spielanteile muss man alleine bewältigen. Es wäre auch schade wenn das nicht so wäre. Und nur noch zur Info am Rande... Ja, ich bin auch in einer Gilde mit recht netten Leuten die oft zusammen losziehen. TS ist auch vorhanden ect. Aber all das reißt es nicht raus.

Mich persönlich stört:
Im PvE: Die meißt zu hohe HP der Mobs, die langen Castzeiten der Zauber, die Soundausgabe der Stimmen vorallem bei weiblichen Chars, egal ob Gegner oder eigene. Dieses rumgewinsel wenn man getroffen wird ist auf die Dauer extremstens nervtötend. Die doch sehr eintönige Questgestaltung. Questen bis lvl 25 geht noch, ab 25 aufwärts wird es noch viel zäher, ab da geht so langsam das Questloch auf. Man wechselt dann das Gebiet, ok, das geht natürlich, aber es geht dann genauso zäh und eintönig weiter. (Es gibt noch mehr Gründe, nur fallen sie mir gerade nicht ein, ich werde sie nachtragen)

Im PvP: Eigentlich der Kern von WAR. Leider ähnlich demotivierend wie der Rest vom Spiel. Die Gegner fallen für meinen Geschmack einfach nicht schnell genug um. Es würde dem Spiel sehr gut tun wenn man entweder die HP reduzieren oder den Schaden enorm erhöhen würde. Und für alle die jetzt meinen "Der will ja alle One-Hit umhauen"... Nein, will ich nicht. Es geht hier nicht darum einigen Klasen zu erlauben die Überkiller zu werden. Es geht nur darum die Zähigkeit aus dem Game zu boxen. Zergen ist eine Sache, aber so extrem wie es jetzt ist macht es Mir und auf vielen aus meinem Bekanntenkreis einfach keinen Spaß. Der hohe Levelunterschied ist auch noch ein Problem. Es wäre gut die Szenarien zu splitten. Sie quasi Leveltechnisch in der Mitte durchzuschneiden. Soll bedeuten das man einmal z.B. ein T2 Szenario von 11-15 und dann von 16-21. Wie es ausgeht wenn man mit einem lvl 12 Charakter auf einen lvl 21 trifft muss man nicht erklären. Die Frage ist dann jedoch: Wird es noch genug Leute in den Szenarien geben? Ich befürchte nein.

Es kann natürlich sein das sich im Endgame viele Dinge noch verbessern, nur muss man da ja auch erstmal ankommen. Der Weg dahin ist steinig. Ein bißchen zu steinig für meinen Geschmack. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja noch meinen Schwarzork auf 40 zu bringen bevor meine Gamecard dann in 60 Tagen abläuft. Ich bin eigentlich ein recht geduldiger Mensch und ich mag auch die Herausforderung, aber WAR zieht sich wie Kaugummi und das nimmt mir den Spaß. In WAR ist alles irgendwie eine Nummer zu groß angelegt. 

Und bevor Ihr jetzt loslegt und mich flamed denkt daran das es nur meine ganz persönliche Sicht der Dinge ist. WAR ist gut, allerdings hat es eklatante Schwächen die ich so nicht erwartet habe.


Mfg, der Ork von Nebenan


----------



## Black83 (8. Oktober 2008)

Mobs sterben nicht Schnell genug?
Als Schattenkrieger hau ich im 10 Sek takt einen weg...klappt nur im RvR nichtmal ansatzweise in der Form.

Das Balancing ist ein Witz, kenne ja die gerushten patchnotes der Beta.
Fix in den letzten 2 Patches sowas wie Balance produziert, überpowerte Klassen so nerfen das sie nutzlos sind (Schattenkrieger)...ach, wie im alten DAOC.

Wenn was  zu stark war, wurde es so verstümmelt das es noch zu kaum was taugte :x

Der Feuermagier scheint mir das Gegenstück zum pre nerfed Warlock zu sein.
Gestern mit Kumpel open RvR betrieben und ein ganzes Rudel an der PQ ausgelöscht.
Kam mir aber relativ nutzlos vor - wie gesagt Balance....ich ziele, setze den Pfeil an, das Ding fliegt erstmal nach der Castzeit von 2 Sekunden nochmal 2 Sekunden durch die Luft, und als das Ding endlich einschlägt sehe ich nur noch 20% HP am Gegner.
Zu allem Überfluss trifft der Pfeil für den halben damage wie vom Zaubi da mir erstmal der dicke Rüstungsmalus eingerechnet wird, ihm nicht.

Lustig nicht, vor allem wenn man Zielgeber war...
Davor waren es die Melees, bis lvl20 unbesiegbar - ein Hexenkrieger konnte im alleingang alles schnetzeln.
Auch sind es die Tanks, Order tanks sehn schwul aus, einer wie der andere. Choosen und Orkse kommen mit monströs wirkenden Rüstungen angerannt das man neidisch wird.

So ist WAR - es ist nicht schlecht, aber da fehlen 6 Monate feintuning, mindestens.


----------



## Recc (8. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Ich werd nicht Verlängern ich guck villeicht in nem viertel jahr noch mal rein der account geht mir ja nicht kaput und im moment hab ich wenig spaß am spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Goblin Fanatic


----------



## Glodhilde (8. Oktober 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Im PvP: Eigentlich der Kern von WAR. Leider ähnlich demotivierend wie der Rest vom Spiel. Die Gegner fallen für meinen Geschmack einfach nicht schnell genug um. Es würde dem Spiel sehr gut tun wenn man entweder die HP reduzieren oder den Schaden enorm erhöhen würde. Und für alle die jetzt meinen "Der will ja alle One-Hit umhauen"... Nein, will ich nicht. Es geht hier nicht darum einigen Klasen zu erlauben die Überkiller zu werden. Es geht nur darum die Zähigkeit aus dem Game zu boxen. Zergen ist eine Sache, aber so extrem wie es jetzt ist macht es Mir und auf vielen aus meinem Bekanntenkreis einfach keinen Spaß. Der hohe Levelunterschied ist auch noch ein Problem. Es wäre gut die Szenarien zu splitten. Sie quasi Leveltechnisch in der Mitte durchzuschneiden. Soll bedeuten das man einmal z.B. ein T2 Szenario von 11-15 und dann von 16-21. Wie es ausgeht wenn man mit einem lvl 12 Charakter auf einen lvl 21 trifft muss man nicht erklären. Die Frage ist dann jedoch: Wird es noch genug Leute in den Szenarien geben? Ich befürchte nein.




ich finde,gerade das macht die PVP kämpfe interessant! es kommt jetzt extrem auf "skill", taktischen gruppenspiel etc. an,nicht einfach sinnlos trinkets anwerfen und einen inst. aus den socken nebeln, ohne je sichtkontakt gehabt zu haben.
kanns dir aber net sagen wies im high lvl bereich ist,da ich noch relativ"low" bin.
aber alleine bei den burg schlachen wär das komplett deprimierend!

das splitten macht auch wenig sinn, da sonst die masse fehlt, da es mit steigendem lvl ja bekanntlich dünner wird,gerade am anfang. mit der lvl angleicherung der skilld und hp is da e scho ne gute basis geschaffen,für spannend(ere) schlachten!verglichen mit wow, kannst ja auch schon ab 61(51) ins av, 70er rennen dich da nieder

l


----------



## Prometx (8. Oktober 2008)

100% Verlängern!
Grund:Ich hab in WoW nur PvP gemacht(soweit das geht) und hab nun in WAR das pefekte Game gefunden,zur Performance kann ich nur sagen das ich mit einem 2 Jahre alten Laptop zocken kann,und das will was heißen!


----------



## Pymonte (8. Oktober 2008)

Tumasz schrieb:


> Bin mir noch nicht sicher aber glaube ich werds nicht verlängern.
> 
> Wegen den Lags und algemeiner Spielemechanik die mir einfach nicht gefällt.
> Endcontent Burgen und Städte einehmen ? hmm bissl wenig oder ? und RR80 werden ? hmm toll um anzugeben oder was ?..
> Mag jetzt jeder denken ich sei WOW verwöhnt aber ich muss sagen allein zu der beta von wow war es besser als jetzt in war..... Und ja ich werd wieder wow spielen (13.11.08). mimi.



Du bist nicht WoW-verwöhnt, sondern WoW-geblendet. Wie schon gesagt, wer denkt Burgen und Städte im 'Endcontent' (den übrigens nur WoW braucht) motivieren nicht, der weiß entweder nicht wovon er redet oder mag PvP im allgemeinen nicht so.

Desweiteren: RR80 wirst du eh nie erreichen, wie sehr sehr viele andere auch. Aber jeder RR bringt dir Vorteile, dank dem Skillsystem. Ich weiß nicht, wie man sich in WoW mit PvP oder PvE motivieren kann. Ich hatte meine Ehre voll fürs S1/2 und danach wars sinnlos weiter PvP zu machen, da es einfach nur frustet. Ich hatte meinen Spass im PvE Content, aber spätestens nach 4 Runs im Raid, wo man selber nichts mehr erhalten kann und es auch nicht mehr vorrangehen kann ist der Content langweilig. Sry, aber derzeit motiviert mich das 'bisschen' Burgen/Städte raiden viel mehr, als nochmal Illidan umzuhauen.

Aber hey, Einbildung ist nun mal auch ne Bildung. Und die Menschheit wäre nun mal nicht da, wo sie gerade ist, wenn sie keine Vorurteile bilden könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black83 (8. Oktober 2008)

Glodhilde schrieb:


> ich finde,gerade das macht die PVP kämpfe interessant! es kommt jetzt extrem auf "skill", taktischen gruppenspiel etc. an,nicht einfach sinnlos trinkets anwerfen und einen inst. aus den socken nebeln, ohne je sichtkontakt gehabt zu haben.
> kanns dir aber net sagen wies im high lvl bereich ist,da ich noch relativ"low" bin.
> aber alleine bei den burg schlachen wär das komplett deprimierend!
> 
> ...



Der Skill fehlt total. In DAOC musste man noch Kombofolgen und Positionsstyles ausüben, hier klatscht man nur drauf.
Das hat nix mit Taktik zu tun, das ist WoW2.

Vor allem der Fernkampf dmg vs Melee.
Du feuerst denen in den Rücken, sie schauen erstmal wo es herkommt, latschen gemütlich zu einem hin und klatschen einen um mit 50% Hps...manche können sich sogar noch heilen, stellen sich dreist hin, heilen sich auf 100% in 5 Sekunden wo man doch 30 Sekunden Dauerfeuer brauch um einen totzukriegen.

Nene...wenn man schon den ersten Zug auf voller range hat, dann darf sich da garnix mehr hochheilen oder einen umhaun.
Das muss mit 30% HPs beim Ranged ankommen, nur dann hätte man chancen.
Zumindest muss es so krass interupten das er kaum einen Heal rauskriegt - die casten aber normal durch bei 4 Sek zwischen den Treffern :x

Immo ist genau das was WAR ausmacht schlecht, RvR.


----------



## Itamu (8. Oktober 2008)

Hrm will ja nichts sagen aber AoC hatte auch genug erfahrung was das angeht es gibt WoW, DAoC Ultima, HdRO usw scho seid Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also tut net so als ob WaR nu plötzlich sich dran halten muss nur weil GOA drinsitzt ; ) die haben den OpenBeta start auch verhauen^^!!!!

So und nu sagt mir bitte das der Headstart und der allgemeine Start sehr sehr gut gelaufen.... udn nu flamt mich nicht sopndern vergleicht den start mit WoW und denkt nach ; )

Schwa<rzork nie gespielt ? ^^ Combo FTW ^^


----------



## hanktheknife (8. Oktober 2008)

> Der Satz ist.. wie soll ich sagen? Muell...
> Du willst also allerernstens behaupten, dass Spiele die JETZT(...!) rauskommen sich mit einem komplett fertigem(...!) Spiel messen müssen?
> Ein Spiel, welches 2 Addons hat, 1000 Stunden in Entwicklung, Bearbeitung & Patchen hinter sich hat und was es schon 3,5 Jahre gibt,
> gilt als Vorbild für ein frisches & neues Spiel, und es muss genauso funktionieren wie das?
> ...


Sorry, aber was du hier vom Stapel läßt, du hast ja nun wirklich keine Ahnung, wo der Hamster bohnert. Natürlich muß sich WAR mit WOW auf heutigem Niveau messen, das ist nunmal so und 1000 Stunden geht schon garnicht, wohl in Mathe nicht aufgepasst.


> In WAR ist alles irgendwie eine Nummer zu groß angelegt.


Ich schließe mich deiner Aussage an und was noch schade ist, die Welt ist nicht aus einem Stück, wie bei WOW, auch wenn's die Fans nicht hören wollen, da ist wieder der Vergleich. Das Fliegen über das ganze Gebiet wäre ein Riesen-Plus-Punkt für WAR.


----------



## warhammerzwergmaschinist (8. Oktober 2008)

ich werd mein abo 1 monat verlängern: 

ich gucke mir erst das endgame an und entscheide dan
mein char ist jetzt 30 und ich habe noch ein paar tage ferien und hoffe jetzt das ich in den nächsten 2 wochen stufe 40 erreiche. Ich bin ca in der mitte der breiten masse die auf 40 zulevelt und wen ich 40 bin denke ich würd es genug highlevelige geben mit den ich einen vernünftigen endgamecontent machen kann. Sollte dieser kein spass machen naja dan aufhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich reg mich über die ganzen bugs lags etc nicht sooo auf. naja es nervt schon aber man muss den entwicklern zeit geben die haben momentan 1000 sachen die sie verbessern und ausbügeln müssen ich wüsste da auch nciht immer was ich zuerst machen sollte ( aber ich muss sagen bei mir ist es in altdorf jetzt nicht mehr ganz so schlimm ).

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (8. Oktober 2008)

lol...WoW Spieler die sich beschweren WAR bietet nur Städteraids, Keepfights, Szenarien und Reichsrangleveln im Endgame....was bietet WoW? Arena, Ehrefarmen oder Instanzen...im Endeffekt doch auch nur drei Dinge, und trotzdem machts euch Spaß.


----------



## keen. (8. Oktober 2008)

messen nein, vergleichen schon eher.

die leistung von nem ferrari kannst du auch nich an nem ford t1 messen,nur weils beides autos sind.. das is einfach unsinnig  (technischer stand, entwicklung usw spielen da die hauptrollen... sollte bekannt vorkommen, oder?).


----------



## A Lee (8. Oktober 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was du hier vom Stapel läßt, du hast ja nun wirklich keine Ahnung, wo der Hamster bohnert. Natürlich muß sich WAR mit WOW auf heutigem Niveau messen, das ist nunmal so und 1000 Stunden geht schon garnicht, wohl in Mathe nicht aufgepasst.



Man wird heutzutage auch von keinem Echtzeitstrategietitel erwarten können, dass es auf dem Balanceniveau von StarCraft liegt, dafür hat es mitlerweile fast 10 Jahre gebraucht. Und man kann von keinem neuen MMO erwarten, dass es so optimiert ist wie ein MMO, dass seit einigen Jahren erfolgreich auf dem Markt ist. 

Im Prinzip haben die Meckereien der Spieler in WoW das Spiel zu dem gemacht, was es jetzt ist. Und die Chance muss man War auch geben, denn es sind die Langzeiterfahrungen der Spieler, die am Ende das Spiel verbessern. Und in WoW wurde jahrelang derbe gepatched und weiterentwickelt, dafür zahlt man ja schließlich auch monatliche Gebühren. Genauso ist es in Warhammer auch. Und es sind jetzt schon sehr viele Dinge in Warhammer enthalten, die WoW erst nach Jahren implementiert hat. Warhammer wird sich genauso wie WoW weiterentwickeln und gepatched werden.

Und was an 1000 Stunden falsch sein soll und was das mit in Mathe aufpassen zu tun hat verstehe ich nicht. Es werden in der Tat deutlich(!!!) mehr als 1000 Arbeitsstunden an WoW gewesen sein. Wenn man z.B. annimmt, dass 1000 Mitarbeiter je 1 Stunde an dem Spiel arbeiten, dann hast du schon die 1000 Arbeitsstunden zusammen.


----------



## Niko78 (8. Oktober 2008)

Warhammer ist auf RvR ausgelegt, so wie halt bei DaoC, wenn man Endlevel erreicht hat. Craftig gehört noch verbessert (auch wieder all die netten Crafter von DaoC in Erinnerung), aber ansonsten war doch wohl klar wo es hinläuft.
Willst mehr PvE dann bleib bei Wow oder einem sonstigen Game, willst RvR dann gehe zu WAR das ich als Nachfolger von DAoC sehe.


----------



## Voldsom (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde mir vorerst wohl kein Abo einrichten ! An sich bin ich ein WARHAMMER Fan und lese auch des öfteren mal Warhammer und Warhammer 40k Bücher. Das Spiel ist an sich gut keine Frage nur will der Funke nicht so recht über springen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Is halt einfach so ein Bauch Ding da ich es noch nicht mal an bestimmten Dingen festmachen kann ! Denjenigen die dabei bleiben auf alle Fälle viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (8. Oktober 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich deine Aussage an und was noch schade ist, die Welt ist nicht aus einem Stück, wie bei WOW, auch wenn's die Fans nicht hören wollen, da ist wieder der Vergleich. Das Fliegen über das ganze Gebiet wäre ein Riesen-Plus-Punkt für WAR.



Soll ich ehrlich sein? Will ich nicht, das afk-fliegen in WoW ist echt ätzend. Ich bin schon froh, das ich als Mage immer schneller als die meisten zum Ziel gekommen bin. Aber das auch noch in WAR?

Und ein kleiner Tip: Das was du auf der Karte siehst, ist meist nur ein winzig kleiner Teil des Landes/der Region. Denn alleind as TalabecLand ist so groß, wie T1-4 der Ordnung. Ergo kann man auch gar nicht real zwischen den Gebieten fliegen, da man eben einfach nur Ausschnitte sieht. Du willst durch die Umbra Chaotica fliegen? Gerne, wenn du sie komplett implementierst? Die Chaoswüste ist so groß wie das Imperium, eher noch größer. 

In WoW wurde die ganze Welt unnatürlich zusammengeschrumpft. Viele Dörfer , Städte und andere Orte sind verschwunden. Schau dir mal die Städte in Dörfer in WAR an und dann die Städte in WoW. Oder die Landschaften. In WoW ernähren 5 Bauern das Königreich Sturmwind. In WAR sind es schon viel mehr Landarbeiter und größere Felder, zusätzlich gibt es noch die anderen, nciht implementieren Gebiete. 

Ich bin sehr froh, das man das Spiel so gestaltet und nicht die Warhammer-Welt nach Spielgenuss umgestaltet. Man hätte sicherlich auch T1-4 in einem Gebiet machen können, sodass man real darin rumfliegen kann, aber dann würden ja alle schreien, das es zu wenig Abwechslung gibt.

Ein großer Vorteil ist außerdem, das man Gebiete beliebig erweitern udn vergrößern kann, ohne Konflikte wie in WoW zu bekommen. 

Aber hey, moser ruhig weiter rum.


----------



## stelzze (8. Oktober 2008)

Also bitte wie lang ist das Spiel jetzt raus? Ich weiß es auch ncioht aber jedenfals noch nciht so lange. Die proben doch noch alles sogar WoW ist noch ncit ganz ausgereiftz was meinst du weshalb die ständig Patchs rein bringen ... onlinespiele werden am laufenden band verbessert WAR ist noch ganz neu da ist es doch verständlich das das alles noch ein wenig unflüssi g wirkt ich warte noch 3 monate und hör mich dann mal um, vieleicht fang ich mal damit an .


----------



## Dentus (8. Oktober 2008)

stelzze schrieb:


> Also bitte wie lang ist das Spiel jetzt raus? Ich weiß es auch ncioht aber jedenfals noch nciht so lange. Die proben doch noch alles sogar WoW ist noch ncit ganz ausgereiftz was meinst du weshalb die ständig Patchs rein bringen ... onlinespiele werden am laufenden band verbessert WAR ist noch ganz neu da ist es doch verständlich das das alles noch ein wenig unflüssi g wirkt ich warte noch 3 monate und hör mich dann mal um, vieleicht fang ich mal damit an .


Müssen wir eigentlich 1000 mal die selben Sachen sagen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Müssen wir eigentlich 1000 mal die selben Sachen sagen?



Da es Leute gibt die es auch nach dem Tausendsten Male immernoch nicht kapieren... Japp


----------



## July (8. Oktober 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was du hier vom Stapel läßt, du hast ja nun wirklich keine Ahnung, wo der Hamster bohnert. Natürlich muß sich WAR mit WOW auf heutigem Niveau messen, das ist nunmal so und *1000 Stunden *geht schon garnicht, wohl in Mathe nicht aufgepasst.
> 
> Ich schließe mich *deine* Aussage an und was noch schade ist, die Welt ist nicht aus einem Stück, wie bei WOW, auch wenn's die Fans nicht hören wollen, da ist wieder der Vergleich. Das Fliegen über das ganze Gebiet wäre ein Riesen-Plus-Punkt für WAR.




soviel zum thema mathe, wohl eher deutsch bei dir.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


egal... fachlich bleiben, ehm.. das mit den 1000+ stunden ist eine rein rhetorische geschichte bzw. was
verdeutlichen soll, dass schon viel arbeit reingesteckt wurde, wieviel allderings weiss ich nicht, es ist aber
viel.. was soviel heißt wie, die leute können sich ein bild machen davon,was reingesteckt wurde.

Und wenn du auch der meinung bist dass sich ein spiel was frisch aus der BETA kommt, sich mit einem fertigen
3,5+ Jahre spiel messen _muss_ dann keine weiteren fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WAR.Virtus (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde das SPiel auch verlängern.

*die Gründe:*
- das Game wurde schon gut Verbessert und das nur in der kurzen Zeit
- man hat hier endlich mal wieder mehr Zeit für das Reallife, da ich WAR als Shooter sehe
  ( wenn man Lust hat 2std zu kämpfen, einlogen anmelden - spass haben )
- ist nicht so Itemabhängig wie andere Games
- hier muss man nicht 3mal die Woche sich die halbe Nacht um die Ohren hauen, für VIELLEICHT ein Item
- klar fehlt etwas PvE, aber was solls,... dann lieber die gegnerische Fraktion auseinander nehmen
- langsam mag ich RvR^^ 

der nächste Monat ist gesichert, mit WAR.


----------



## Dentus (8. Oktober 2008)

July schrieb:


> soviel zum thema mathe, wohl eher deutsch bei dir..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bitte flame niemanden der ein "r" vergisst wenn du deine "r"'s ebenfalls an der falschen Stelle sitzen hast!

Quak!


----------



## abszu (8. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Da es Leute gibt die es auch nach dem Tausendsten Male immernoch nicht kapieren... Japp



Was kapieren wir nicht? Daß man zwei Spiele, die jetzt, Oktober 2008, nebeneinander beim Spielehändler im Regal liegen und Vollpreis+Abogebühr kosten, nach Meinung einiger Trotzköpfe hier nicht vergleichen darf? Guter Witz... und ob man da vergleicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topsecret (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich verlänger auf jeden Fall, mich stört das Geruckelt zwar auch, und es gibt ein paar Sachen die noch nicht so rund laufen, aber die Jungs hängen sich doch ganz vernünftig ins Zeug die Probleme zu beheben.
Jeder der einen MMORPG Start schon mitgemacht hat weiß, dass es kein Spiel gibt, dass direkt nach Release fehlerfrei läuft, aber bei WAR bin ich doch sehr optimistisch dass es besser wird.
An der Performance muß halt dringend etwas getan werden, auch die Grafikeinstellungen setzen sich bei mir immer zurück, muß immer aufs neue die Schatten deaktivieren, aber den Spielspaß wirklich gemindert haben die Probs bisher nicht.
In diesem Sinne auf in den Kampf. Waaaaaaaaagh


----------



## Nocitu (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werds definitiv weiterspielen

Hab am PC keine Performanceprobleme
*
Die Dinge die mich ankacken:*
Kein ig support (zumindest wart ich net über 1-2 Tage bis mein Problem bearbeitet wird) 
Keine eigenen Foren von GOA
Keine CD Anzeige bei den Moral Fähigkeiten.. deshalb spinnens auch rum und gehen die meiste Zeit nur Verspätet oder gar nicht
man kann keine Allianz mit mehr als 2 Gilden gründen derzeit.. 10 waren versprochen.
Crash to Desktops.. mindestens 3-4 an einem Abend


----------



## Kief (8. Oktober 2008)

ich werde auch bei war bleiben. start hin oder her... es ist echt schon ein gutes mmo. und  wenn man bei war mal bei patch 2.0 ist sieht die welt schon GANZ anders aus.
finde das spiel schön gemacht und es ist ein anreiz jetzt weiter zu spielen da man jetzt noch die chancen hatte in die späteren top gilden zu kommen.
versuch mal bei wow als neueinsteiger in eine top gilde zu kommen. recht schwer.
das soll jetzt kein war ist besser asl wow aussage sein. ich mag wow... ich mag auch hdro... jeder das seine.
habt spaß an wow - wotlk wird der hammer!
habt spaß an hdro - mienen von moria wird bestimmt auch ein kracher
und wir, die warler, haben spaß an war.
letztendlich kann man uns eh alle in einen sakc stecken => mmosuchtis oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## hansi79 (8. Oktober 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Was kapieren wir nicht? Daß man zwei Spiele, die jetzt, Oktober 2008, nebeneinander beim Spielehändler im Regal liegen und Vollpreis+Abogebühr kosten, nach Meinung einiger Trotzköpfe hier nicht vergleichen darf? Guter Witz... und ob man da vergleicht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja, nach deiner Meinung hat Mythic scheiße gebaut und nicht so ein Gutes und Supi tolles Spiel auf dem Markt gebracht?? Hallo?? Bist du noch zu retten? WOW ist mehr als 3 1/2 Jahren auf dem Markt und hat sogar bald 2 Addon`s und eine Millionen Patches und WAR erst einen Bug Patch. Jeder der sich für einen dieser Spiele interessiert weis das.(Und vor allem diejenigen die nachdenken können bei denen du sicher nicht gehörst du Troll).


----------



## Albatou (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werd erstmal nicht weiterspielen. Warum, wurde alles schon tausendfach gesagt. WAR bockt halt einfach nicht so richtig^^


----------



## Gumja (8. Oktober 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Sorry, ich weiss zwar nicht, wie es bei Belagerungen im ersten Monat bei AoC war, aber mit einem halbwegs aktuellen Rechner hat man in AoC auch nicht nur 3 bis 5 Frames.
> 
> Bei zwei vollen Raids die sich gegenüberstehen, habe ich mit einem E8400, 4 GB RAM und einer 8800 GT mit höchsten Details gut 35-40 Frames im Schnitt.
> Wenn Du nur 3 bis 5 Frames hattest, dann war Dein Rechner einfach viel zu schwach...


Die 45 bis 60 Frames hab ich auch überall gehabt... nur eben nicht bei den Schlachten... und mein Rechner ist zwar keine Highendmaschine, aber mit Sicherheit besser, als das was du da auflistest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





LoserOwner schrieb:


> Probleme mit Disconnects bei Belagerungen habe ich auch nicht erleben können, im gesamten Raid nicht.


Ach... Du weißt zwar nicht wie es im ersten Monat war, aber hier ist noch nicht einmal der erste rum und alle mosern unter anderem genau deshalb rum...

Ich war bei Fevur auf Asgard und hab verdammt schnell Belagerungsschlachten bzw. Verteidigungsschlachten mitgemacht und es war zum kotzen eine Stunde lang maximal 3 bis 5 Frames die Sekunde und minutenlange Freezes bei einer Schlacht zu erleben

Ich hab AoC knappe 4 Monate gespielt und in diesen 4 Monaten zwar mitbekommen, wie sich die Lagshow bei Belagerungsschlachten verbessert hat... aber auch eben nur "verbessert" und noch lange nicht absolut ruckelfrei!

Aber hier mosern die Leute rum das bei riesigen zergschlachten, bei denen ein paar Hundert Spieler aufeinander treffen könnten, das es dort lagt... und deshalb WAR verlassen... nach drei Wochen...

Wer erst dann zu einem Spiel dazustößt, wenn es bereits n paar Monate oder gar Jahre läuft und anschließend behauptet das war schon immer so, der hat... gelinde gesagt beim Klospülen die falsche Richtung benutzt...
Sicher, es ist immer nervig, wenn ein Spiel neu auf dem Markt erscheint und dann an einigen oder auch vielen Ecken nachgebessert werden muss...
Aber den Handstand, den einige deshalb hier veranstalten, ist alberner als n dreibeiniger Hund auf einem Einrad ohne Speichen...

Wer kein Bock auf das Spiel hat, soll gehen... Keiner wird ihn halten
Wer konstruktive Kritik abgeben möchte... darf das, ohne dass er dafür angeflamed wird
Wer Verbesserungsvorschläge hat, kann sie gerne geben... wird auch keiner was dagegen haben...
Aber wer WAR scheisse findet, weil mit dem Mausrad nicht die Schnellleisten gewechselt werden können, oder weil er es nicht auf die reihe bekommt den Chatfilter so einzustellen, dass man auch mitbekommt, was andere schreiben... und das dann mehr als einmal ins Forum rülpst in der Hoffnung auf zustimmendes Schulterklopfen, nach dem Motto: "Boah auf deinen Beitrag haben wir gewartet Dude"....
Derb bekommt die dementsprechende Ladung zurück!

Fakt ist, auch mir gefällt nicht alles in WAR... Aber mir macht es trotzdem Spaß.
Soll ich jetzt wie jeder andere Depp, dem es keinen Spaß macht, auch mehrmals am Tag einen Thread aufmachen "Ich finds toll, aber..." ?


----------



## rosabuffed (8. Oktober 2008)

Kief schrieb:


> habt spaß an wow - wotlk wird der hammer!



Naja warten wirs mal ab, aber bis dahin mal was anderes zocken, dafür ist WAR richtig nett. Ein Zwischendurch-MMO halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Webi (8. Oktober 2008)

Werde vermutlich nicht verlängern.
Gründe ganz klar:
Laaaangweilig.
Bin zwar auf dem PvP-Server Middenland, aber Open-PvP hab ich selten erlebt.
1. Man geht hin, macht ein wenig Szenario.
2. Ein paar Quests.
3. Dann die öffentliche Quest bis man alle 3 Items holen kann.
4. siehe Punkt 1
Ab und zu noch nach Altdorf oder um Rufpunkte einzuwechseln.
Das ist mir zu wenig. sry.
Die Lags sind meist erträglich. Den Todesstoss versetzt mir im Moment das geruckel.


----------



## m0rg0th (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde vorerst nicht verlängern. Aber nur, weil mein PC nicht funktioniert und es auf dem Laptop unglaublich laggt. Sobald sich das ändert, werde ich den Key meiner Game Card, die ich schon lange habe eingeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bis dahin werde ich mich wohl mit WoW zufrieden geben müssen, aber schlecht ist das ja auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silentpups (8. Oktober 2008)

ich werd auch auf jeden fall bei WAR bleiben, das spiel System sprich das RVR System ist einfach der hammer und rockt nur, und ist auch gut durchdacht, genau das was ich brauche.

Liebe Grüße

Fhexy


----------



## pR13st (8. Oktober 2008)

Als WAR-tabletopper, und auch sonst absoluter WARbafoOOON werde ich definitiv verlängern. Bugs, etc....werden wohl beizeiten rausgepatched sein, die Balance auf den Servern wird sich auch einpendeln, also wird einem fröhlichen köpfeeinschlagen nichtsmehr im Weg stehen. Freue mich schon darauf Karl-Franz aus Altdorf rauszuprügeln und Khaine fleissig Blut zu opfern...

LASST DIE SPIELE BEGINNEN.


----------



## Kryptmann (8. Oktober 2008)

Dabei bleiben ich werde ja. Denn die dunkle Seite des mmo hat bereits Besitz von mir ergriffen .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanktheknife (8. Oktober 2008)

> dass 1000 Mitarbeiter je 1 Stunde an dem Spiel arbeiten, dann hast du schon die 1000 Arbeitsstunden zusammen.


Anders herum wird ein Schuh daraus, 1 Programmierer und 1000 Stunden, außerden gelten die 1000 Stunden für ein Jahr, das Spiel wurde aber mindestens 3 Jahre entwickelt. Aber was soll der Kleinkrieg.


----------



## Mekhet (8. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich das so lese hier, bin ich guter Dinge.

Die Bevölkerung wird sich gesund schrumpfen und die Auslastung der Server wird anders aussehn und darauf freu ich mich doch.

wer wegen Bugs geht, dem unterstelle ich mal fehlende Geduld und wenig Erfahrungen mit anderen Spielen im gleichen patchstatus, bzw. mit gleicher Laufzeit.

Naja, für mich geht der Krieg definitiv weiter.


----------



## hanktheknife (8. Oktober 2008)

> Was kapieren wir nicht? Daß man zwei Spiele, die jetzt, Oktober 2008, nebeneinander beim Spielehändler im Regal liegen und Vollpreis+Abogebühr kosten, nach Meinung einiger Trotzköpfe hier nicht vergleichen darf? Guter Witz... und ob man da vergleicht!


Wie wär's mit einem neuen Online-Spiel, WAR-Fraktion gegen WOW-Fraktion. WAR hat viel Gutes, das bestreitet niemand, aber das RVR so hoch zu loben, wo es praktisch nur Gezerge ist, versteh' ich nicht.


----------



## shandron (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab nichtmal meine CE-Version für WAR aktiviert, hatte nur OpenBeta gezockt und konnte bis vor ein paar Tagen noch zocken, wenn ich gewollt hätte.

Nach ca. 2 Wochen testen hatte ich einfach keine Lust mehr zu spielen, in WAR gibt es nichts was mich motiviert.
WoW zock ich nun schon seit 2,5 Jahren und es ist in fast allen Belangen besser gelungen als WAR.
Man hat einfach die Motivation hier noch ein lvl zu machen, da noch den Beruf erhöhen etc.
Und PVP macht bei WoW weitaus mehr Spaß als bei WAR.


"Positive" Dinge im Gegensatz zu anderen MMORPG´s gibt es bei WAR nicht viele.
Die öffentlichen Quests sind eigentlich totaler Müll, da keine Kommunikation unter den Spielern zustande kommt, es immer das selbe ist und die Verteilung unfair ist, sowohl der Items als auch der Rufpunkte

Jedoch muss man sagen, dass WAR trotzdem vieles gut macht und halt einfach die guten Sachen übernimmt, ist ja auch ok so.
Ich wünsch dem Spiel natürlich weiterhin viel Glück, denn ein Konkurrent veranlasst auch Blizz sich mehr ins Zeug zu legen.


----------



## Dentus (8. Oktober 2008)

shandron schrieb:


> Ich hab nichtmal meine CE-Version für WAR aktiviert, hatte nur OpenBeta gezockt und konnte bis vor ein paar Tagen noch zocken, wenn ich gewollt hätte.
> 
> Nach ca. 2 Wochen testen hatte ich einfach keine Lust mehr zu spielen, in WAR gibt es nichts was mich motiviert.
> WoW zock ich nun schon seit 2,5 Jahren und es ist in fast allen Belangen besser gelungen als WAR.
> ...


Zumindest hast du es probiert....und deine Entscheidung getroffen...daran ist nichts auszusetzen. Das ich andrer Meinung bin muss dich nicht jucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calvato (8. Oktober 2008)

frizzlmissl schrieb:


> von wegen ganzen lags und grafik,ect....jeder! der beim start von wow dabei war weis dass war mit seinem start dagegen genial ist!,natürlich es gibt fehler,doch es ist um einige mahle besser als der start von anderen online spielen!



Ich war beim Start von WOW dabei und es lief, nach 2 Stunden Dauer-Lag, dann runder als WAR. Ich war auch beim Start von HDRO dabei und auch das lief runder.
Ich find WAR ein interssantes Spiel und werde es wohl auch mal in Zukunft spielen,wenn es ordentlich gepatched wurde. So wie es im Moment aussieht, und ich habe die Grafik mit Karteneinstellungen optimiert, werde ich nicht mal den Frei-Monat ausnutzen, sondern HDRO und WOW weiterspielen.

Ich empfinde es als eine absolute Zumutung von den Herstellern, dass man über Internet-Foren erfahren muss wie man seine Grafik-Karte einzustellen hat, damit man sich beim spielen keine Bindehautentzündung holt. So etwas gehört abgestraft!


----------



## Mekhet (8. Oktober 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit einem neuen Online-Spiel, WAR-Fraktion gegen WOW-Fraktion. WAR hat viel Gutes, das bestreitet niemand, aber das RVR so hoch zu loben, wo es praktisch nur Gezerge ist, versteh' ich nicht.



Ein PvE Content so hoch zu loben, bei dem einige zu doof sind in bestimmten Zeitabständen eine bestimmte taste zu drücken, zeugt auch nciht gerade von großer Quali. da ist mir doch die Herausvorderung vom individuellen Spieler gegen Spieler zergen doch lieber.


----------



## diuns (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde Verlängern weil,


1.) Die Athmosphäre und das Spiel mir gefällt
1.) das Pvp richtig spaß macht
2.) RVR Burgen kampf einfach mit einer großen Gruppe richtig viel Spaß bringt.
3.) Das Spiel gut läuft und Mythic ständig neue Patches liefert um die Bugs zubeheben
4.) Ich die Chaos Hauptstadt besetzen möchte
5.) Eine nette Gilde und nette Menschen kennen gelernt haben.
6.) Mein WOW Abbo gekündigt ist


----------



## July (8. Oktober 2008)

was laberst..?


----------



## mcbk (8. Oktober 2008)

Werde nicht verlängern. Wie schon gesagt wurde ist das Spiel auch mir einfach zu zäh und verlangt viel zu viel Aufwand. Ausserdem ist es leider immer das gleiche sinnlose Prozedere:

1. Szenario anmelden
2. Questen
3. Szenario spielen/zergen
4. Grinden(PQ-Ruf)
5. Szenario anmelden
6. und immer so weiter...

Dazu kommen noch etliche Bugs, unausgereifte Questgebiete(max 1 1/2 Level pro Gebiet geht für PvE gar nicht) usw. WotLK wird da sicherlich runder.


----------



## Mekhet (8. Oktober 2008)

mcbk schrieb:


> Werde nicht verlängern. Wie schon gesagt wurde ist das Spiel auch mir einfach zu zäh und verlangt viel zu viel Aufwand. Ausserdem ist es leider immer das gleiche sinnlose Prozedere:
> 
> 1. Szenario anmelden
> 2. Questen
> ...



ist jetzt ein Witz, oder`?

Mal davon abgesehen, dass WAR nicht für PvE ausgelegt ist, setzen wir mal deine liste für WoW

1. Gruppe suchen
2. Raid anmelden
3. mit Gruppe in eine ini
4 Tagesquests
5. Ruf farmen für alles, was nciht mit Tagesquests geht
6. Raid joinen, von idioten umgeben sein und zum 1000x in sunwell wipen
7. Ärgern, weil natürlich alle anderen Noobs sind
8. Farmen für Raid
9. das ganze wieder von vorne


Also ganz ehrlich, da ist mir persönlich WAR lieber


----------



## Dentus (8. Oktober 2008)

mcbk schrieb:


> Werde nicht verlängern. Wie schon gesagt wurde ist das Spiel auch mir einfach zu zäh *und verlangt viel zu viel Aufwand.*
> Dazu kommen noch etliche Bugs, unausgereifte Questgebiete(max 1 1/2 Level pro Gebiet geht für PvE gar nicht) usw. WotLK wird da sicherlich runder.


Tun das nicht alle MMO's? WoW ja auch ganz extrem...ich erinnere mich noch an die Ruffarmerei am Anfang von BC...boah!

Vieleicht ist dann das ganze Genre nix für dich.


----------



## shandron (8. Oktober 2008)

Mekhet schrieb:


> ist jetzt ein Witz, oder`?
> 
> Mal davon abgesehen, dass WAR nicht für PvE ausgelegt ist, setzen wir mal deine liste für WoW
> 
> ...



1. Wenigstens gibt es sowas, in WoW gibt es Kontakt zwischen Spielern, in WAR kaum
2. siehe 1.
3. Die Inis in WoW sind weitaus abwechslungsreicher als jegliche öffentliche quests.
4. Gewöhnt man sich dran, weil es soviele gibt die man machen kann und manche sind auch echt gut gemacht, siehe Bombenwerfen, Farbspiel etc.
6: Zusammenspiel ist das A und O
8. Man tut was für die Gemeinschaft
9. Mhhh PVP, massig Events...


----------



## shandron (8. Oktober 2008)

Doppelpost 
Ich troll mich :/


----------



## Corelli (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werd auch verlängern. 
Mein Lappi ist grad nicht auf dem neuesten Stand, aber Weihnachten steht bald vor der Tür, evtl beschenk ich mich mit was neuem :-)

b2t:
Das Spiel macht übelst fun, wobei ich leider erst lvl 20 mit meinem Runi bin. Ich werde in SCs hart gefistet, aber sehe dann, dass ich meine PvE Klamotten anhabe, schnell auf +Leben Sachen switchen (was ich schon mit lvl 20 geil finde, 7 items fürs PvP austasuchen, und schon hast fast 1k life mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und schon halt ich mehr aus mit allen hots. 
Als WoW-Veteran zieht es mich auch überhaupt nimmer zu WotLk. Was die da für Änderungen bringen, ist mal der Hammer. Alle Chars bald Godlike-Modus spielen (Hunter healt , Schurke hat Grpbuff, Totems fürn ganzen Schlachtzug,...) Schad find ich nur die Leute, die man in über  3 Jahre kennengelernt hat....
Wenn ich hier schon lese, dass es ruckelt abstürzt,etc. Ihr zieht immer den Vergleich zu WoW, aber ich weiß noch, wie lange flashheals in MC (5-6 Sek...) gedauert haben weils so gelagt hat und das nicht nur eine ID/Abend sondern Monate!!!!! Addons hats in WoW zu Beginn nur CT gegeben, gabs auch lange nix...
Deshalb nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. WoW fast 4 Jahre alt, WAR Release nicht mal 3 Wochen ...


----------



## abszu (8. Oktober 2008)

Mekhet schrieb:


> ist jetzt ein Witz, oder`?
> 
> Mal davon abgesehen, dass WAR nicht für PvE ausgelegt ist, setzen wir mal deine liste für WoW
> 
> ...



Warum kannst du mcbk's Position nicht einfach akzeptieren? Er hat seine persönlichen Gründe dargestellt, warum ihm WAR nicht gefällt - warum nimmst du das gleich zum Anlass, wieder Blödsinn über WoW zu schreiben?


----------



## Visssion (8. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab mein wow acc ebenfalls schon gelöscht und spiele nur noch war ... find das spiel top auch mit den laags ^^ is mir egal die werden das schon irgendwann ändern :< hoff ich doch


----------



## metropolis- (8. Oktober 2008)

ich bin mir noch nicht sicher......ich gebe zu ich bin zu sehr an WoW gewöhnt....wenn ich mir da aber WAR anschaue...ok WoW hat auch paar monate wenn nicht jahr gebraucht bis es dann ordentlich wurde aber in performance kann WAR nicht mithalten.

naja am meisten stört mich eben diese wackeligen Bewegungen der Chars das macht mich am meisten traurig sowie:

-die fehlenden Texturen die gelegentlich etwas brauchen um zu erstmal zu laden oder überhaupt nicht laden wollen...
-ob das Burgen raiden langen Spielspaß garantiert bin ich mir auch nicht sicher ist ja auch immer das und soviele burgen sind da auch nicht mehr im endgame...
-dieses würfelsystem ist ja mal verdammter schrott...
-das chatfenster *kotz*
-das mount kommt meistens die kleinsten berge nicht rauf was seeeehr nervig ist...
-das man sofort von mount gekickt wird wenn man dmg bekommt...
-der fenstermodus funktioniert total scheisse die interface größe wird geändert und es passt sich nicht der taskleiste an wie WoW....
-sehr schlechte performance wenn man zwischen desktop und WAR hin und her wechselt was ich sehr oft mache da ich gerne mit music spiele und oft wechsle...
-Burgen raiden nicht möglich mit über 30 leuten Diashow pur....

mein reiz ist eben bis 40 hochzuspielen und dann mal schauen was das spiel noch bieten kann auf lange sicht.


----------



## KimOhNo (8. Oktober 2008)

Tjo ich werds nicht verlängern....will jemand ne CE kaufen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Spiel hat nette Ansätze, macht vieles besser was WoW schlecht macht. Hinter dieser Fassade allerdings steckt ein herzloses Spiel ohne details ohne Liebe ohne Flair. Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit "erwachsenen Look" das ist nur mythics schlechte ausrede. Grafik ist mir nicht so wichtig aber WoW zeigt wie man es macht eine lebendige wachsenden Welt zu erschaffen. Das wird es in WAR, nie NIE geben. Es fühlt sich an wie ein Offline Singpleplayer und das auch noch höchste Linear, das gefühl einer offenen Welt kommt zu keiner Zeit auf.

Und ob wohl vieles toll ist wie jederzeit BG invites, tolle Talentbääume, taktiken, Keeps einnehmen ( was ehrlich gesagt langweiliger ist als jede instanz und was sich eher nach pve als pvp anfühlt ) habe ich keine Motivation mich einzuloggen und freue mich nun auf Lich King und hoffe das blizzard einfach dreist einige der Dinge "klaut" so wie war sicherlich auch einiges geklaut hat ( wo ich nichts gegen habe solange es sinn macht ) 

Kurzum, toller Ansatz, aber 0 Gefühl, schade drum hatte auf einen starken Konkurenten gehofft aber WAR hat zuviel investiert um die PVPler abzugewinnen, das es das grundprinzip des MMO vergessen hat- es fungiert somit nicht zu mehr als einem Nischenspiel. WoW wird wohl noch lange König bleiben - schade.

Dennoch allen viel Spaß weiterhin mit WAR, denke es wird sich noch einiges tun ( hoffentlich auch in sachen performance ) aber in seinem Grundkern wird man es wohl kaum meher verändern.


----------



## skarthakk (8. Oktober 2008)

mcbk schrieb:


> Werde nicht verlängern. Wie schon gesagt wurde ist das Spiel auch mir einfach zu zäh und verlangt viel zu viel Aufwand. Ausserdem ist es leider immer das gleiche sinnlose Prozedere:
> 
> 1. Szenario anmelden
> 2. Questen
> ...



Schade, dass Du so gespielt hast. Denn schon im niedrigen Tier 2 Bereich geht bei uns auf dem Server RvR-mäßig einiges ab. Größere Schlachten sind relativ oft zu finden und mit einigen Stammspielern kann man schon gut mitmischen. Vielleicht hast Du dich ja zu sehr an das max-level-Denken gehalten und einiges an frühem RvR-Content verpasst? Bei WAR ist es wirklich so, dass man auf dem Weg zum höchsten Level schon unendlich viele Schlachten schlagen kann... 

Mir persönlich gefällt es enorm gut, vor allem als Gruppenspiel. Ab da wird es eben nicht nur der stumpfe "Zerg" den einige anprangern. Durch gutes Gruppenspiel (Ausfall, Angriff über die Flanken, etc.) kann man echt eine Menge erreichen und viel Spass haben.

just my 2 cents


----------



## Klos1 (8. Oktober 2008)

Werde definitiv dabei bleiben. Für PVP-Fans gibt es da im Moment keine Alternative. Aoc, HdRo als auch Wow können in diesem Punkt nicht überzeugen.


----------



## mcbk (8. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Tun das nicht alle MMO's? WoW ja auch ganz extrem...ich erinnere mich noch an die Ruffarmerei am Anfang von BC...boah!
> 
> Vieleicht ist dann das ganze Genre nix für dich.



Man musste ja keinen Ruf farmen, wenn man nicht wollte. Bei WAR muss man allerdings Szenarios machen um überhaupt vernünftig zu leveln. Das ist meiner Meinung nach absolut no-go. So stumpfsinnig viele Quests in WoW waren, es passte doch alles besser ins Gesamtbild. So sehe ich das, anderen mag das WAR Konzept gefallen, woran auch nichts auszusetzen ist. 

Btw, das Genre hat mittlerweile viele Angebote, man muss nur das finden das einem am besten gefällt und das ist (noch) WoW. Und mal sehen wie sich WAR entwickelt. Rückkehr nicht unbedingt ausgeschlossen.


----------



## metropolis- (8. Oktober 2008)

KimOhNo schrieb:


> Hinter dieser Fassade allerdings steckt ein herzloses Spiel ohne details ohne Liebe ohne Flair. Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit "erwachsenen Look" das ist nur mythics schlechte ausrede. Grafik ist mir nicht so wichtig aber WoW zeigt wie man es macht eine lebendige wachsenden Welt zu erschaffen. Das wird es in WAR, nie NIE geben. Es fühlt sich an wie ein Offline Singpleplayer und das auch noch höchste Linear, das gefühl einer offenen Welt kommt zu keiner Zeit auf.
> 
> Kurzum, toller Ansatz, aber 0 Gefühl, schade drum hatte auf einen starken Konkurenten gehofft aber WAR hat zuviel investiert um die PVPler abzugewinnen, das es das grundprinzip des MMO vergessen hat- es fungiert somit nicht zu mehr als einem Nischenspiel.



Du SPRICHST MIR AUS DER SEELE MEIN FREUND! es ist wirklich "Kalt"


----------



## Lari (8. Oktober 2008)

Das man unbedingt Szenarios machen muss, um vernünftig zu leveln stimmt nicht.
Das Spiel ist neu, nicht jeder kennt sich aus. Aber ich war bei Release unter den Top 20 Spielern bis Level 20, ohne ein einziges Szenario gespielt zu haben.
Man muss nur wissen wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mekhet (8. Oktober 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Warum kannst du mcbk's Position nicht einfach akzeptieren? Er hat seine persönlichen Gründe dargestellt, warum ihm WAR nicht gefällt - warum nimmst du das gleich zum Anlass, wieder Blödsinn über WoW zu schreiben?



gegenfrage, warum schreibt er Blödsinn über WAR?

und dann solltest du aus meinem Beitrag auch lesen, dass ich seine Position Begrüße, ja sogar bejubel.

Nur wer anfängt, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn der Stein zurück kommt und ich liebe es in solchen Situationen Sachen zurück kommen zu lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach und nebenbei, mußt du meine unhöflichkeit noch verzeihen und bitte laß mich noch mal anfangen:

Hallo mcbk's Mami  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

den Rest, hab ich ja da oben geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanktheknife (8. Oktober 2008)

> gegenfrage, warum schreibt er Blödsinn über WAR?


Gib einfach Ruhe, er empfindet das Spiel nun mal so, Ende und aus. Wir kriegen auch das große Kotzen, wenn WOW von langjährigen Spielern desgleichen schlecht gemacht wird. Wer schützt dann WAR in ein paar Jahren vor solchen Kritiken oder hast du gedacht, die Motivation reicht ewig?


----------



## July (8. Oktober 2008)

metropolis- schrieb:


> ich bin mir noch nicht sicher......ich gebe zu ich bin zu sehr an *WoW gewöhnt das läuft einfach so herrlich flüssig und das lief schon am releastag toll*!...




i lold so bad...


----------



## Sin (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin mir persönlich noch unschlüssig ob ich verlänger oder nicht.
Zur Zeit entwickelt sich bei mir ein riesen großes Tief, habe manchmal sogar gar keine lust einzuloggen.
Die Frustration ist bei mir relativ groß im moment, dass habe ich aber schon länger, und liegt eventuell nicht an WAR.
Vielleicht bin ich auch so langsam aus dem Alter raus wo ich mich begeistert stundenlang vor dem Rechner setzen konnte.


----------



## Mekhet (8. Oktober 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Gib einfach Ruhe, er empfindet das Spiel nun mal so, Ende und aus.



gib einfach Ruhe, ich empfinde das Spiel nun mal so, ende und aus!


----------



## Ryusa (8. Oktober 2008)

ich werde für meinen teil WAR nicht verlängern grund is einfach =) is nicht mein spiel!
Soll nun nicht so dargestellt werden dass das spiel schlecht is im gegenteil,
nur habe ich keine lust auf ein reines PvP game erst gestern wieder in WAR mitbekommen
auf dem Server Hergig is z.b. garnix los selbst im t3 gebiet wie ich aus der gilde erfahre is kaum was im RvR
was los. Ebenso habe ich keine lust 30min und länger zu warten bis ein ....... SC aufgeht das dauert mir echt zu lange.
Was mir persönlich auch nicht gefällt: Es gibt eindeutig zuviele server dies drückt das spiel meines erachtens wieder nen stück runter was dazu führt das man unentlich lange wartet auf ein SC. Nen paar Server zusammen werfen schon sind auf einem server mehr drauf sollte auch schnelleres SC zocken möglich sein.

Alles in einem werde ich aber WAR weiter verfolgen und schauen wie es sich entwickelt vlt könnte es mich ja umstimmen =/


----------



## hansi79 (8. Oktober 2008)

Mekhet schrieb:


> gib einfach Ruhe, ich empfinde das Spiel nun mal so, ende und aus!




Wie schon geagt viele Spieler kennen nur WOW und dann müssen gefälligst alle Spiele so sein. Ich habe vor WOW DAoc gespielt und für mich war WOW ein Riesen reinfall. LAGGS, tage lange Server Downs, Bugs die einen Kompletten Roten faden durch  die Klassen Quests zogen und eine Weile nach BC nicht einmal drausen waren. Das alles hat WAR bei mir nicht? es Ruckelt bei mir nicht, Ich falle nicht durch den Boden. Ich denke das WAR froh sein kann das solche Leute wieder wege gehen die Meinen WOW sei erfinder des Universums^^


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (8. Oktober 2008)

ich wollte es eigtl nur als übergang zu wotlk, ABER ich find das spiel imo so geil das ich mein wow gekündigt habe und bei war bleiben werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ebon (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich wollt hier eigentlich viel mehr schreiben ... aber habs dann doch sein lassen!

*Dennoch bleib ich dabei, wer WAR mit WoW vergleichen passt so richtig schön in die Gesellschaft die neuen Dingen NULL Chancen geben! Es ist Nagelneu und fängt an zu leben!*

Extrem übertrieben hoch 3: _Hätte der Arzt im Krankenhaus bei der Geburt bereits gesagt: Das wird doch eh nix. Lässt man das Kind dennoch nicht im Stich!_

*Für mich steht fest. Ja zu WAR und weiterspielen!* 

Dennoch hab ich ein paar sorgen die mich immernoch begleiten, was passiert mit den niedrig levligen Zonen/ Bgs und Co wenn alle auf 40 sind (Twink Gemeindschaften?). Wie entwickelt sich der Zeitaufwand für Gildenevents? Warum werden an den imperialen Brücken Ratten auf gehangen? Und Wieso haben Sigmarpriester Platte (Glatze) und Priesterinnen nicht (hab mich nie fürs Imperium interessiert) ... Fragen über Fragen

Irgendwie komischer Text von mir … wenn ich noch mal so drüber schau … *Waaagh!*


----------



## RomanGV1 (8. Oktober 2008)

Ebon schrieb:


> Ich wollt hier eigentlich viel mehr schreiben ... aber habs dann doch sein lassen!
> 
> *Dennoch bleib ich dabei, wer WAR mit WoW vergleichen passt so richtig schön in die Gesellschaft die neuen Dingen NULL Chancen geben! Es ist Nagelneu und fängt an zu leben!*
> 
> ...



Wundervoll gesagt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## citybreaker (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde auch nicht abbonnieren. Das hängt einmal damit zusammen, dass das Spiel auf meinem PC
nicht so super gut läuft und Pvp nicht wirklich so mein ding ist. Ist zwar schade um die 50€ für das Spiel
aber kann man nicht ändern.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Oktober 2008)

Ebon schrieb:


> Extrem übertrieben hoch 3: _Hätte der Arzt im Krankenhaus bei der Geburt bereits gesagt: Das wird doch eh nix. Lässt man das Kind dennoch nicht im Stich!_



Das ist allerdings ein sehr hübsches Beispiel ^^

WoW = Teenager
WAR = Neugeborener

"Scheiße was ist das für ein Drecksneugeborenes? Kann nichtmal reden! Geschweigeden stehen, laufen oder aufs klo gehen! So'n scheiß hol ich mir doch nicht... Pah! Da ist mein anderer Sohn VIEL besser! Er ist ja jetzt schon 16 und kann ALL das schon längst!"


----------



## blackb1rd (8. Oktober 2008)

naja ich werde mein definitiv auch nicht abonnieren. das pvp system ist einfach nur fürn arsch. mhh kann man sogar fast schon mit wow zu 60er zeiten wo man rang 14 gemacht hat vergleichen. bgs bgs bgs bgs bgs und nochmal bgs... ok hier gibs vllt diese tollen keepraids oder besser gesagt laggraids, die vllt am anfang ganz lustig sind, aba mit der zeit wirds auch langweillig. was fehlt ist einfach der high end content und der nächste content patch von goa kommt sicha erst gegen weihnachten. und bei ein spiel wo es nnur um pvp geht, fehlt einfach die arena, wenn die schon alles von anderen spielen nachmachen ( was nicht schlimm ist) hätten die auch gleich das arena system kopieren können, wo es wenigstens um skill geht und nicht um masse wie bei den keep raids..
kurz geschrieben: das lvln ist ganz nett, highend content total verkackt!!!


----------



## SireS (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werd WAR auch erst mal nicht abonnieren, die Gründe des TEs kann ich 100% unterschreiben. Am meisten nervt die ewige Nachladerei von der Festplatte.

Ich habe einen quasi nagelneuen PC mit fetter Grafikkarte und fettem Ram, natürlich dual core, ich hab die Pagefile vergrössert (2200/6000), habe das Spiel getestet mit BuffThrottle, habe die Grafikkarte per Catalyst von Hand eingestellt usw usw, dennoch habe ich nach wie vor kein flüssiges Spielerlebnis.

Ich habe die Schatten ausgestellt, alles auf Performance getunt, ohne Erfolg.

In den Scenarios hab ich kaum Probleme aber im open RvR machts so wenig Spass.

Ich werde meine 30 Tage noch ausreizen und sollte sich da in Sachen Performance nicht deutlich was tun, spiel ich mal den Todesritter an, werde jedoch immer mal hier ins Forum schauen, um auf dem laufenden zu bleiben.

Fazit:
WAR hat grosses Potential, führt tolle neue Konzepte ein (PQs, leveln per pvp etc.) aber die Performance lässt echt zu wünschen übrig. Der PvE-Teil läuft unter ferner liefen, abgesehn von den PQs aber deshalb hab ich WAR ja auch nicht gekauft.

Allen, die hartnäckig bleiben wünsche ich viel viel Spass mit WAR auf das ich eines Tages wieder dazu stoße.

LG


----------



## Smaha (8. Oktober 2008)

Thunderace schrieb:


> Bei WoW zum Beispiel konnten nur Hardcore-Zocker etwas erreichen
> 
> Andere Waffen, andere Stats und so wie ich das in den letzten Tagen verfolgt habe wird bei WoW sowieso fast alles genervt und leichter gemacht damit sogar die Kids was reißen können.




Ähm ja...no comment.

Ich zu meinem Teil werde WAR weiterhin im Auge behalten. WoW-Account läuft pünktlich zum WotLk release aus.


----------



## fritzwolter (8. Oktober 2008)

ICH NET!


----------



## Yoll (8. Oktober 2008)

Also bevor man Endlevel, sprich 40 ist kann man eigentlich noch recht wenig für oder gegen eine Verlängerung des Accounts anbringen.

Einerseits hat der WAR-Release erstaunlich wenig Bugs mitgebracht... von daher war es schon mal gut. Auch die oft bemängelte Performance kann ich auf einem dualcore,Gforce8800,4GB,Vista64 System nicht nachvollziehen.

Was sehr schade ist:

   --  Kein überregionaler Chat
   --  Kein offizielles Forum
   --  Kein Housing
   --  Kein eigebauter Voice-Chat
   --  Lange Wartezeiten zum Einloggen, ABER: Das ist klasse: Man sieht wann in etwa man dran kommt!
   --  PvP-Scenarios sind teilweise nur wüstes rumgekloppe. Wegen fehlender Chatmöglichkeiten auch keine gemeinsame Strategiebesprechung möglich.
   --  Die Ladezeiten nerven...selbst wenn man stirbt gibts das Buch zu sehn...was für ein Quark
   --  Das Porten und irgendwo anreisen ist nervig. Auch hier erst endlose Grafikanimationen bevor der Ladescreen endlich kommt


Man sollte bedenken daß auch so eine Nullnummer wie Age of Conan die ersten 3-4 Wochen lang sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat...um dann ins Bodenlose abzustürtzen. Ergo: Am besten erst mal nur einen Monat verlängern und weiter gucken was passiert. Viele Leute von AoC haben sich schwarz geärgert weil sie gleich 6-Monats-Abos erworben hatten....

Grüße!


----------



## Fr3ak3r (8. Oktober 2008)

werde wahrscheinlich nicht verlängern, da mir eine gesunde mischung aus pve und pvp doch besser gefällt als nur pvp und ich mehr "jeder kann gegen jeden gewinnen" mag, als das stein, schere, papier prinzip.
auch die extrem matschigen Texturen stoßen bei mir auf unverständnis.

werd bis zum wow addon noch spielen, danach dieses antesten und entweder dabei bleiben, oder zurück zu AoC gehen, dann sollte es dort auch neuen content geben.


----------



## FireFox94 (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo.also bei mir lagt WAR ab und zu  und daran gewöhnt man sich ich werde auf jeden fall weiter spielen ich finde das spiel genial. Zu den langen warteschlangen ich habe den server von erengrad auf nuln gewechselt die langen warteschlangen sind wirklich zum kotzen


----------



## Widock (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde es aufjedenfall verlängern, es macht einfach mal Spaß.

In AoC, und World of Warcraft, war es zu Anfang genauso und es wurde besser. (Lassen wir AoC mal außen vor)
Meinen World of Warcraft Account habe ich gekündigt und werde mit W.A.R glücklich.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Yakeke, greenpieZ


----------



## Ryusa (8. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Was sehr schade ist:
> 
> --  Kein überregionaler Chat
> --  Kein offizielles Forum
> ...




-überregionaler chat haste auch in wow nicht ausser den handels-spamm-channel
-forum wird garantiert noch gemacht 
-housing nicht unbedingt notwendig
-voice chat für was? gibts ts dafür
-wartezeiten beim einlogen naje dann biste aufn server der voll is gibt genug andere server die nicht so stark belastet sind
- SC kein chat? schonmal /sc gemacht?^^
zu den letzten 2 ka habe ich keine probs mit ^^


----------



## XLarge TeaM (8. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir laggts nicht und wer meint die Performance sei schlecht der muß mal LotRO spielen wenn 2-3 SZ aufeinander treffen.


----------



## Jaimewolf (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss den ganzen WAR-Hardlinern herzlich zu ihrer peinlichen, respektlosen und trotzigen Geisteshaltung zu gratulieren, dass sie sich dass Recht herausnehmen, über Nicht-WAR-Spieler auf eine widerliche Weise zu urteilen.

Ihr habt kein Recht einigen Spielern die Diskussion über WAR-Kritikpunkte, die für sie nicht zum Abonnement führen, zu untersagen. Dazu habt ihr kein Recht der Welt auf das ihr euch berufen könnt. Es ist unsere Entscheidung WAR nicht zu spielen, wenn uns dargelegte Kritikpunkte nicht gefallen. Das ist nicht eure Entscheidung. Euer Spielerlebnis in WAR wird dadurch nicht beeinflusst und niemandem von euch wird dafür ein Haar gekrümmt, dass euch WAR gefällt und ihr es abonniert. Also akzeptiert auch die umgekehrte Situation, die unvermeidlich ist. 

Es ist auch unverständlich, warum manche User hier um jeden Preis versuchen einen Streit vom Zaun zu brechen, weil andere User in Punkto WAR-Spielspaß nicht mit ihnen konform gehen. Besser als die von vielen so verabscheute WoW-Community seid ihr damit keinesfalls. Dafür sind einige von euch der WoW-Community in Bezug auf Doppelmoral voraus, was die WAR-Community auf dasselbe Niveau mit der WoW-Community stellt.

Es ist auch unglaublich, dass hier viele eine absolut unnötig ernste WAR-WOW Konfliktsituation zu Tage fördern. Es erweckt den Eindruck, es gäbe für sie nichts anderes mehr im Leben als die "Heilige Artefakt" WAR und einer absolut bedingten Hingabe zu selbigem. 

Toleranz hat noch keinem geschadet.


----------



## sTereoType (8. Oktober 2008)

@Jaimewolf
Mal ganz unter uns, was genau wolltest du denn mit diesen Thread bezwecken außer vielelicht eine Konfliktsituation herauf zu beschwören?
Schließlich sammelt dein Thread auch nur subjektive Wahrnehmungen und vermeindlich objektive Fakten darf man hier anscheinend ja auch nicht widerlegen.
Dieser Thread unterscheidet sich kein bisschen von denen die fragen was einen an WAR nicht gefällt.


----------



## Elindir (8. Oktober 2008)

@Jaimewolf

Hast du nur diesen WAR thread gelesen oder auch all die anderen?

In jedem Thread kommen kommentare wie "WOW ist eh viel besser als War" oder "WAR ist scheisse" usw. 

Und das etwa jeder 3te Post... fast keinem Thread höhrt ohne hunderte von flames auf.

und nun kommst du und erzähls solch ein ****** sry aber find ich bischen daneben.

Ich und meine Kumpels haben jedenfalls unser WoW acc gekündigt und werden in Zukunft WAR gamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und um beim Thema zu bleiben auch noch eine kurze Begründung:

Ich spiele mmorpg's eigentlich ausschliesslich fürs PvP. Arena und so ist schon ganz nett. Jedoch ist es immo so, dass ich pausenlos irgendwo was farmen muss (sei es Ehre oder Ruf) um einigermassen in den BG mithalten zu können, dass ich dadurch die  lust verloren habe. 

Zudem macht mir trotz all den bugs, sehr viel spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich habe früher auch das Tabletob spiel  gezockt. Der ganze Spiel Hintergrund gefällt mir auch besser als bei Wow. Warhammer gibt es halt auch schon viel länger als die ganzen Warcraft spiele. Wass nicht heist, wow sei schlecht. Habe 1 1/2 jahre wow gezockt. War schon geiles Spiel. Für mich wird es aber jetzt durch WAR ersetzt


----------



## Deregond (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich erstmal WOTLK bissel zocken und dann verlängern, Prepaid liegt hier schon rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaimewolf (8. Oktober 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> @Jaimewolf
> Mal ganz unter uns, was genau wolltest du denn mit diesen Thread bezwecken außer vielelicht eine Konfliktsituation herauf zu beschwören?
> Schließlich sammelt dein Thread auch nur subjektive Wahrnehmungen und vermeindlich objektive Fakten darf man hier anscheinend ja auch nicht widerlegen.
> Dieser Thread unterscheidet sich kein bisschen von denen die fragen was einen an WAR nicht gefällt.




Der Zweck meiner Topicerstellung ist aus selbigen zu entnehmen. Eine Konfliksituation entsteht hier durch diejenigen, die keine Kritik an WAR zulassen. Dies ist ein Austauschforum und ich tausche mich mit anderen aus, denen WAR derzeit oder auch komplett nicht gefällt. Das fällt unter freie Meinungsäußerung. Wer damit nicht einverstanden ist, der darf sich gerne eine Diktatur seines Vertrauens suchen. Die Freiheit steht auch jedem zu.

D.H., wenn du oder andere darin ein Problem sehen, dann lest den Thread doch gar nicht erst mit oder antwortet nicht, falls nur provoziert werden soll oder WAR-Kritik von Nutzern nicht erwünscht ist.


----------



## sTereoType (8. Oktober 2008)

ich hab kein problem mit diesen thread. viel mehr wollte ich mit meinen posting ausdrücken, das doch wohl ein thread dieser art ausreichen sollte.
btw: zwischen kritik nicht erwünscht und kritik wiederlegt ist ein himmel weiter unterschied und da lass ich mir auch nicht den fanboy unterschieben nur weil ich leute in ihrer aussage korrigiere


----------



## Jaimewolf (8. Oktober 2008)

Elindir schrieb:


> @Jaimewolf
> 
> und nun kommst du und erzähls solch ein ****** sry aber find ich bischen daneben.



Sorry, aber persönliche Kritik an einem PC-Spiel wie WAR als Blödsinn abzutun ist wirklich recht bezeichnend für etwas. Schließlich wird niemand dadurch beleidigt. Die "Kriegserklärung" kommt von Seiten der "WAR-Fangemeinde", die keine Kritik an "ihrem" Spiel zulassen.

Man sollte meinen, das ihnen Toleranz und andere Werte nicht mitgegeben wurden.

@sTereoType: Dann wäre doch ein Sticky-Feedbackthread eine gute Lösung oder? Natürlich frei von Flames und anderen Unterstellungen oder userangreifenden Aussagen? Ein Stickythread, indem jeder sein Pro und Contra zu WAR einstellt. Alle anderen Threads rutschen auf die anderen Seiten und der Hersteller liest hier sicherlich auch Feedbackthemen mit.


----------



## sTereoType (8. Oktober 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Sorry, aber persönliche Kritik an einem PC-Spiel wie WAR als Blödsinn abzutun ist wirklich recht bezeichnend für etwas. Schließlich wird niemand dadurch beleidigt. Die "Kriegserklärung" kommt von Seiten der "WAR-Fanboys", die keine Kritik an "ihrem" Spiel zulassen.
> 
> Man sollte meinen, das ihnen Toleranz und andere Werte nicht mitgegeben wurden.


Du meinst also ich soll für etwaige WAR-Interessänten Sachen unkommentiert stehen lassen wie " Zwischen den verschiedenen Klassen gibt es keine Unterschiede" oder "RvR benötigt keine Taktik sondern nur zergen zum Sieg"? Beides jetzt nicht unbedingt aus diesem Thread wurde aber so und in ähnlichen form in diesem Forum schon gesagt. Wie gesagt konstruktive kritik ist gut aber als Kritik getarnte Lügen lasse ich (und auch andere) nicht einfach so im Raum stehen.


----------



## Elindir (8. Oktober 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Ich muss den ganzen WAR-Hardlinern herzlich zu ihrer peinlichen, respektlosen und trotzigen Geisteshaltung zu gratulieren, dass sie sich dass Recht herausnehmen, über Nicht-WAR-Spieler auf eine widerliche Weise zu urteilen.
> 
> Ihr habt kein Recht einigen Spielern die Diskussion über WAR-Kritikpunkte, die für sie nicht zum Abonnement führen, zu untersagen. Dazu habt ihr kein Recht der Welt auf das ihr euch berufen könnt. Es ist unsere Entscheidung WAR nicht zu spielen, wenn uns dargelegte Kritikpunkte nicht gefallen. Das ist nicht eure Entscheidung. Euer Spielerlebnis in WAR wird dadurch nicht beeinflusst und niemandem von euch wird dafür ein Haar gekrümmt, dass euch WAR gefällt und ihr es abonniert. Also akzeptiert auch die umgekehrte Situation, die unvermeidlich ist.
> 
> ...



Dass nennst du Kritik am Spiel??? Um was geht es dir eigentlich?


----------



## Numara (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werds nicht verlängern weil ich keine Lust mehr verspüre mich in WAR einzuloggen.
Ich kam, ich sah, ich ging.


----------



## Jaimewolf (9. Oktober 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Du meinst also ich soll für etwaige WAR-Interessänten Sachen unkommentiert stehen lassen wie " Zwischen den verschiedenen Klassen gibt es keine Unterschiede" oder "RvR benötigt keine Taktik sondern nur zergen zum Sieg"? Beides jetzt nicht unbedingt aus diesem Thread wurde aber so und in ähnlichen form in diesem Forum schon gesagt. Wie gesagt konstruktive kritik ist gut aber als Kritik getarnte Lügen lasse ich (und auch andere) nicht einfach so im Raum stehen.



Sofern du das in einem angemessenen Rahmen machst, wird da auch keiner etwas gegen haben, Irrtümer bezüglich WAR aus der Welt zu schaffen. Im Gegenteil, das ist sogar sehr nützlich.

Meine Stellungnahmen beziehen sich aber auf jene Personen, welche die Begründung anderer Spieler mit WAR aufzuhören, generell als einen Affront betrachten. Ein derartiges Verhalten ist einfach unverschämt.


----------



## Jaimewolf (9. Oktober 2008)

Elindir schrieb:


> Dass nennst du Kritik am Spiel??? Um was geht es dir eigentlich?



Dass man seine persönlichen Beweggründe WAR nicht zu abonnieren darlegt, ohne dafür angegriffen zu werden. Das man dafür auch noch angefeindet wird, weil einem WAR nicht gefällt und dass man es neutral darlegt, dass ist wirklich die unterste Schublade.


----------



## ArminFRA (9. Oktober 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich bin mir persönlich noch unschlüssig ob ich verlänger oder nicht.
> Zur Zeit entwickelt sich bei mir ein riesen großes Tief, habe manchmal sogar gar keine lust einzuloggen.
> Die Frustration ist bei mir relativ groß im moment, dass habe ich aber schon länger, und liegt eventuell nicht an WAR.
> Vielleicht bin ich auch so langsam aus dem Alter raus wo ich mich begeistert stundenlang vor dem Rechner setzen konnte.



jo das kenn ich, werds auch nicht verlängern, obwohl WAR in Sachen PvP vieles richtig macht.

Aber unterm Strich isses immer der selbe Mist, genauso wie WoW, AoC und wasses da sonst noch so gibt.

Einfach ein nicht mehr zu verantwortender RL-Time-Sink. Davon hab ich mittlerweile die Sch**** voll. Ende.


----------



## trippleass gnom (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mir von WAR mehr versprochen ... und höre auf weil die Graphik schrottig ist und ich die BGs langweilig finde und auf meinem Server alles totenstill und totenleer ist. 

Am besten gefallen haben mir die ZwischenScreens und die Karten. Die sind echt schön, aber der Rest ist Dreck. Leider.


----------



## Riku182 (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke ich werde war verlängern und mal kuken was GOA und Mythik da noch machen. Was mich an war begeistert ist, das es mir richtig Spaß macht aber ich trodzdem nicht mehr als 3 Stunden am Tag zocke War hat nicht einen SOOO großen Suchtfaktor wie andere Spiele *hust*


----------



## Ebon (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich möchte offiziell Kundtun, dass diese AntiWAR, AntiGOA, AntiMystic Hetzkampagne eindeutig zu weit geht!

Könnt ihr nicht einfach die finger stillhalten und das spielen was euch gefällt? Das halt alles nicht mehr mit Toleranz und Kritik zu tun. Das ist einfach nur noch peinlich wohin einige Leute ihre Energie stecken um irgendwas schlecht zu machen! Seit ihr im wahren Leben auch so? Greif euren Nachbarn an weil er ein rotes Auto fährt und ihr ein blaues?

Diskutieren endet hier, immer IMMER in niedertrampeln der Meiung anderer.

ich bin fürs Vorhängeschloss!


----------



## Skarbog (9. Oktober 2008)

Black83 schrieb:


> reine lügen.
> wow hat zumindest bei keinem geruckelt wie sau.
> WAR kann ich nedmal hiermit zocken wenns an Keeps geht:



Wenn du schon jemand einer Lüge bezichtigst solltest DU erstmal nicht Lügen.
WOW hatte den beschissensten MMO Start den ich erlebt hab. UO,Lotro, WAR, selbst Vanguard waren reibungsloser....  bei World of buggy Farmcraft hatte man nach nem Jahr massive Spikes, also hör auch hier Mist zu verbreiten. Und in anbetracht der 16 Farben Bitmaps von WOW war ich schon überrascht das ein Lotro mit guter Grafik deutlich flüssiger läuft als ein Tuschkasten von Schneesturm.

AoC habe ich nicht miterlebt das ich das Spiel einfach nur albern finde, der Start soll aber auch net so dufte gewesen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaimewolf (9. Oktober 2008)

Ebon schrieb:


> Ich möchte offiziell Kundtun, dass diese AntiWAR, AntiGOA, AntiMystic Hetzkampagne eindeutig zu weit geht!
> 
> Könnt ihr nicht einfach die finger stillhalten und das spielen was euch gefällt? Das halt alles nicht mehr mit Toleranz und Kritik zu tun. Das ist einfach nur noch peinlich wohin einige Leute ihre Energie stecken um irgendwas schlecht zu machen! Seit ihr im wahren Leben auch so? Greif euren Nachbarn an weil er ein rotes Auto fährt und ihr ein blaues?
> 
> ...




Richtig, da einige aus der WAR-Fangemeinde die Meinung der Nichtwarspieler schön niedertrampeln.

Beim Zumachen bitte nicht vergessen, die WAR-Nichtabonnenten mit ihren dargestellten Beweggründen zu steinigen. (Sarkasmus)


----------



## everblue (9. Oktober 2008)

Och ja so ist des hier bei buffed nunmal, jeder gegen jeden, alles gegen alles, sie bekommens nunmal einfach nicht hin.

Wenn ihr wirklich ernsthaft diskutieren wollt, besucht die ernsthaften (mit Mod) Seiten, es gibt nicht nur buffed.

Das gemixe aus wow, war, aoc, hdro usw. auf einer Portal-Seite macht die Spiele nur gegenseitig schlecht.

Aber buffed lebt von dem geflame gegeneinander, und ihr solltet sowas nicht unterstützen.


----------



## Sethek (9. Oktober 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Richtig, da einige aus der WAR-Fangemeinde die Meinung der Nichtwarspieler schön niedertrampeln.
> 
> Beim Zumachen bitte nicht vergessen, die WAR-Nichtabonnenten mit ihren dargestellten Beweggründen zu steinigen. (Sarkasmus)



Ahjo, irgendwie versteh ich die aufgeheizte Stimmung schon.
Das ist wie bei einem Dackelclub, bei dem ein paar Mitglieder, die einen Monat dabeiwaren, bei jeder Sitzung mit ihren neuen Schäferhunden auftauchen und unbedingt diskutieren wollen, wie schlecht Dackel sind.

Bischen an den Haaren herbeigezogen, ja. Aber ich hoffe, es wird klar, worauf ich hinauswill - es gibt Orte für eine bestimmte Art von Kritik, und die Erfahrung lehrt uns - für diese Art von Kritik wird das hier nie der richtige Ort sein. Es trotzdem zu tun und sich dann bitterlich beklagen ist irgendwie so, als würde man sich beschweren, daß man beim Pinkeln gegen den Wind nass wird. Klar, das ist absolut sch***e, aber eben genauso voraussehbar.

Bei den Beweggründen, schätze ich, wird neben der üblichen online-Geltungssucht (die ich um Gottes Willen niemandem konkretes hier unterstellen will) denke ich auch eine gewisse Portion Enttäuschung eine Rolle spielen.
Sollte das die Haupttriebfeder hinter diesem (und anderen) vernünftig formulierten posts gewesen sein, hier eine kleine Anregung: Würde man die Frage positiv stellen, ergo in der Art von "Was würdet ihr in WAR gerne verbessert sehen?" anstatt negativ "Was gefällt euch nicht an WAR?", dann würden vermutlich die Reaktionen nicht so extrem ausfallen. Und unterm Strich würden die selben Dinge genannt und diskutiert, nur mit einem anderen Beigeschmack.

Das nur mal als Anregung am Rande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AngelusMortifer (9. Oktober 2008)

ich denke das ich auch meinen acc wohl erstmal net verlängern werde, nicht wegen bugs oder so.
ich finde es ist ein gelungenes Spiel an sich. probleme gibts halt in den sachen worauf ich mich gefreut habe, im rvr, burgbelagerungen sind fad aufgrund des ungleichen spielerstandes auf den meisten servern, zergen wird mehr belohnt als scenario ziele zu erfüllen.... und das was ich aber am schlimmsten finde ist das es gute scenarios gibt aber immer weniger andere ausser den reinen zerg scenarios gespielt werden. Und quests bringen vergleichsweise lächerliche ep.
Aber sonst macht das heilen in war tierisch Spass und das spiel an sich würde auch spass machen wenn man mehr hätte vom rvr als 1 scenario pro tier und belagerungen die stellenweise so schnell überfüllt sind das andere kaum ne chance haben. hoffe das sie irgendwas daran drehen können, und wenn dann komm ich wieder zurück.


----------



## Merturion (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde War ist für mich ein W.o.W. nur mit neuer Tapete und neuen Skills deshalb bleibe ich auch dabei, es macht mir super viel Spass auch wenn ich mir wünschen würde das die Grafik etwas besser wäre.


----------



## Skyras (9. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt für mich einen guten Grund, WAR weiterzuspielen: Es macht Spass! An vielen Ecken muss noch gefeilt werden, aber das Grundkonzept ist im Gegensatz zu anderen kürzlich erschienenen MMO's schon weit ausgereifter, als ich es im Vorfeld eigentlich erwartet habe. Und da Spielspass für mich persönlich das Hauptkriterium ist, wird WAR bis zum Release von MortalOnline auf jeden Fall mein Zweitgame neben HdRO bleiben.


----------



## Aaronita (9. Oktober 2008)

Einmal werde ich noch verlängern aber dann sollte es funktionieren.

Siehe meine Problemchen in diesem Thread

Problem bei WAR

Was mich ebenso ärgert aktuell wenn ich mich einloggen will 45 Minuten Login Zeit sind keine Seltenheit.

Nun werden Kritiker sagen geh doch auf nen anderen Server da gehts etc. bzw. Server wurden geklont.

Das ist Bullshit !

Dann muss man eben von Beginn an die MAX Anzahl Spieler Pro Server reduzieren. 

Sonst tritt der Fehler zum Zeitpunkt X immer wieder auf.

Server Clonen ist ne kurzfristige Möglichkeit wird dann aber immer wieder dazu führen.

Eine Lösung muss her !!!

Werde nun eine Andere Hardware nutzen,aber das kanns ja auch nicht sein.

Wenn ich darüber nachdenke wie lange WAR verschoben wurde etc. dann sollte sowas nicht passieren.

Ob andere Spiele zu Beginn größere Schwierigkeiten hatte ist mir sowas von Schnurz. 

Ich bewerte nur hier das Spiel.

Die dauernden Vergleiche mit WOW etc. haben eh keinen Sinn.

Jeder muss für sich die Meinung bilden die zum Verbleib oder nicht verlängern führt. 

Nur zum Verständnis: Das Spiel wenn es geht macht mir sehr viel Spaß. Aber nur wenn das Spiel zuläßt.

Ich will: Einschalten Spielen dann nach einer Spielzeit aufhören. Nicht mehr aber auch NICHT weniger.

Das war beim Kauf mein Ziel. Geht das nicht war es ein Fehlkauf.

LG Mike


----------



## Dror71 (9. Oktober 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Ich habe mir von WAR mehr versprochen ... und höre auf weil die Graphik schrottig ist und ich die BGs langweilig finde und auf meinem Server alles totenstill und totenleer ist.
> 
> Am besten gefallen haben mir die ZwischenScreens und die Karten. Die sind echt schön, aber der Rest ist Dreck. Leider.




1. Ob Du Grafik und Szenarien (BGs gibts in Wow)  magst oder nicht sind Ansichtssache

2. Server Population ist zur Zeit ein Problem.

3. Dreck ist bestenfalls deine Post und was Du in der Birne hast.

4. Geh sterben 

Sorry aber auf so ein sc... Gellaber krieg ich echt nen Hals. Das hat nix mit Kritik zu tun sondern das ist ne Frecheit.


----------



## Stancer (9. Oktober 2008)

Wann läuft der Probemonat eigentlich genau ab ? Also es gab ja nochmal Freitage für die Open Beta....

Angenommen man geht vom 18.09. aus


----------



## Dror71 (9. Oktober 2008)

> reine lügen.
> wow hat zumindest bei keinem geruckelt wie sau.
> WAR kann ich nedmal hiermit zocken wenns an Keeps geht:




und nochmal wat zu solchen schwätzern. du hast wow zu release NIE gespielt. oder warst du schon im november 2004
dabei als das spiel in den USA veröffentlicht wurde? dann und nämlich nur dann hättest du es von anfang an gespielt.

hier in deutschland bzw. in europa kam wow ers im feb 2005 raus also mit nen patch stand von 3 monaten später.

lese mal durch was die amis schreiben die von anfang an dabei waren. da hatte wow genug ruckler, lags, disconnects,
abstürze etc.

diese genaration wow geht einem echt nur noch auf den sack. von nix ne ahnung aber ne fresse so gross wie der eifel turm.


----------



## Lari (9. Oktober 2008)

Und ja, WoW hat zu Release auf meiner Möhre geruckelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WAR läuft nun besser, aber ich gehör ja auch mittlerweile zur arbeitenden Bevölkerung und hab Geld für ein halbwegs aktuelles System.

Grafik ist dann wieder Geschmackssache. Gameplay ebenso.

Ich akzeptiere Kritik und wahre Gründe, aber herbeigelogene oder einfach haltlose Kritik gehört hier halt richtig gestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (9. Oktober 2008)

Und wer sich bisl informiert und AA manuell einschaltet hat auch in WAR gute Grafik.

Allein 4fach AA machen nen Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht


----------



## SirDamatadore (9. Oktober 2008)

Schon heftig, was für probs die "WAR gut finder" mit denen haben die WAR nicht weiterspielen werden.

Da sind beleidigungen, beschuldigungen und natürlich werden wir auch als lügerner hingestellt.
Seit ihr krank im Kopf? Bei euch muss doch ein Rädle nicht richtig funktionieren, weil anders kann ich mir das Verhalten von einigen Leuten hier nicht erklären.

Der TE fragt in seinem Thema "Wer wird WAR nach dem Freimonat nicht verlängern", und nicht wer daran was auszusetzen hat das jemand nicht verlängert. Wollt ihr uns Eure Meinung aufdrängen? Oder vielleicht anderen?
Der eine oder andere denkt sich, wir sind in der Überzahl und haben Recht, was er ja auch dann noch offen schreibt.

Die WAR Community ist nicht besser als die WoW Community, die WAR Community ist die WoW Community!
Auch wenn sich jetzt schnell viele einen neuen Account gemacht haben, weil sie ja nicht mehr mit dem peinlichen Spiel WoW in Verbindung gebracht werden möchten, so bleiben die Schreiber die selben.


PS
Ich versuche mir gerade mal vorzustellen, was wäre wenn wir alle in einer TalkShow sitzen. Ganz Deutschland würde über uns lachen, denkt mal drüber nacht.


----------



## Ifu (9. Oktober 2008)

Also ich werde War noch einmal verlängern.Auch wenn ich zur zeit nur am Pc meines Mannes spielen kann.
Ich möchte War ja nicht irgendwie beschuldigen... Aber als ich es spielte kam 2 mal die Fehlermeldug das ein Programm nicht richtig instaliert ist und Windows runter gefahren werden musste.
Nach dem 2ten mal konnte ich meinen Pc nicht noch einmal einschalten.
R.I.P

^.~

Nunja wenn meine kleine Möhre wieder heile ist, werde ich trotzdem noch ein bisschen War spielen. Es macht spaß, ich habe trotz eines alten Rechners keine Ruckler, keine Abstürze, keine Acc Probleme oder sonst was. Ausser das mein Pc nimma klappt.
obwohl ich ja ein ein bisschen am überlegen bin ob ich mir statt ne aufladung lieber Sacres 2 hole*g*

Und an die Mimi ihr mögt alle War nicht, in die Ecke stell und wein... das  ist wie mit kleinen Kindern.. Sie schreien, sie schimpfen.. sie machen einen Schmollmund wie blöde doch alles ist... manchmal legen sie sich auch auf den Boden und strampeln und schreien... 
Beachtet doch die bösen flamer einfach nicht. oder lest erst solche posts nicht die euch aufregen.
In den Moment ,wo ihr euch drauf einlässt.. benimmt ihr euch genau so wie die Flamer(damit mein ich nicht gut fomulierte Kritik)
Aber naja ist ja jedem seine Sache, von mir aus könnt ihr euch auch zerfleischen wenn man nicht die Fähigkeit hat neutral mit einander umzugehn.

*winkewedel* Ifu


----------



## DaMeep (9. Oktober 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Schon heftig, was für probs die "WAR gut finder" mit denen haben die WAR nicht weiterspielen werden.
> 
> Da sind beleidigungen, beschuldigungen und natürlich werden wir auch als lügerner hingestellt.
> Seit ihr krank im Kopf? Bei euch muss doch ein Rädle nicht richtig funktionieren, weil anders kann ich mir das Verhalten von einigen Leuten hier nicht erklären.
> ...



Ich glaube hier lesen einige nur das was sie wollen . 
Was mich hier stört ist das wohl viele vergessen haben wie WoW zu release aussah , ich habe zum !EU release! angefangen und es hatte mehr probleme als WAR jezt was die serverstabilität angeht ( lags Serverdowns usw. ) , dazu viel man auch mal durch den Boden wenn man sich mal in abgelegene ecken der Welt bewegte . 
Das macht die fehler die WAR noch hat nicht besser , aber dieses argument wirkt einfach albern . 

Dazu kommen dann beiträge die keinerlei begründung bringen . "Allet Kagge WoW ist besser" ist KEINE begründung und deuten nur darauf hin das der/diejenige WAR nichtmal angetestet hat . 
Leute die normale begründungen bringen wie die (bei ihnen ) SChlechte performance , warteschlangen usw. werde nicht angemacht (bzw. nur von den 2-3 unverbesserlichen Fanboys die man eh nicht erns nehmen kann  ) . 
Oder auch wenn jemand sag das einfach kein Spielspass aufkommt und WAR einfach nicht ihr spiel ist , das ist doch alles OK da hat keiner ein problem mit . 

Ich verstehe auch nicht was der Grund sein könnte in einem Forum rumzuhängen in dem es um ein spiel geht das man nicht mag . Ich mochte AoC nicht , also halte ich mich von solchen foren fern . 


Kein Mensch bestreitet das WAR noch seine problemchen hat und wie sehr diese stören ist rein subjektiv , also auch nachvollziebar wenn das jemandem nicht passt . 
Aber es gibt einen unterschied ob man die störenden probleme vorträgt , oder ob man einen Flame nach dem anderen ablässt .


----------



## Shintuargar (9. Oktober 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Die WAR Community ist nicht besser als die WoW Community, die WAR Community ist die WoW Community!
> Auch wenn sich jetzt schnell viele einen neuen Account gemacht haben, weil sie ja nicht mehr mit dem peinlichen Spiel WoW in Verbindung gebracht werden möchten, so bleiben die Schreiber die selben.



Überrascht dich das wirklich? Ich für meinen Teil kann die Leute nur belächeln, die ernsthaft denken "ihre" Community sei eine bessere als andere. Denn in diesem Moment fängt das an, was die WoW Community kaputt gemacht hat.

@DaMeep

Auch da gibt es Unterschiede. Ich spiele WoW auch seit Release und ich konnte problemlos spielen. Natürlich gab es später Serverdowns und auch Zeiten, wo es unspielbar war. Für MICH aber war der WoW Release ähnlich problemlos wie der von WAR (ok, hatte Headstart).

Man darf das nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## Merturion (9. Oktober 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Schon heftig, was für probs die "WAR gut finder" mit denen haben die WAR nicht weiterspielen werden.
> 
> Da sind beleidigungen, beschuldigungen und natürlich werden wir auch als lügerner hingestellt.
> Seit ihr krank im Kopf? Bei euch muss doch ein Rädle nicht richtig funktionieren, weil anders kann ich mir das Verhalten von einigen Leuten hier nicht erklären.
> ...



Gegen konstruktive Kritik hat ja keiner was aber nicht so wie es viele hier machen, die denken "da ich War eh verlasse, werde ich mich jetzt nochmal schön auslassen und jedes kleine Manko anpreisen" und sowas finde ich erbämlich. Denn ich sehe darin das ihr nichtWARspieler uns WARspielern das Game nochmal richtig schön vermiesen wollt, so kommt es zumindest rüber.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FireFox94 (9. Oktober 2008)

Wieso wird WAR immer so mit WoW verglichen ich hasse das.Bei WAR wird sicherlich noch einiges kommen das spiel ist mal grad 1 monat draussen da wird auf jeden fall noch was kommen patches irgendwelche foren ich finde das spiel läuft dafür das es noch net lang draussen ist sehr gut


----------



## HMC-Pretender (9. Oktober 2008)

Hatte bei WAR bisher noch keine Performance-Probleme und auch keine Warteschlangen beim Login. Szenarios lassen manchmal lange auf sich warten aber auch nicht länger als die WoW-Schlachtfelder damals vor den Realmpools. Wie ne Server-intene Keilerei warte ich aber auch gern länger.

Prinzipiell finde ich WAR technisch ziemlich gelungen. Wenn man den Zustand des Spiels z.B. mit WoW einen Monat nach dessen Release vergleicht, dann ist nichts zu wollen.

Ein abo werde ich trotzdem nicht eröffnen. Der Grund ist relativ simpel: Die Charaktere mit ihren wenigen Gestaltungsoptionen, ihren langweiligen Modells und ihren verkorksten Animationen fesseln mich einfach nicht. Wenn ich bei der Char-Erstellung nicht schon richtig Lust kriege genau so einen Feuermagier/Goblin-Schamanen oder Schwertmeister zu erschaffen, hochzuspielen, auszurüsten und zu skillen, dann nie.


----------



## Elindir (9. Oktober 2008)

WAR braucht unbedingt eine Offizielle Community

Dort werden sich dann auch nur WAR Spieler anmelden und das ganzen Theater was hier abläuft, wird aussterben.Hoffe ich zumindest.

Solange in einer Community mehrere mmorpg's untergebracht werden, wird es ein Kindergarten bleiben


----------



## StreamX (9. Oktober 2008)

Also ich han noch kein WAR-Account  bzw auch kein abo    aber was ich das täglich lese  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   finde es top das GOA sich soviel mühe macht
nur finde ich es schade nach 2 1/2 jahren bei meinen chars verabschieden zu müssen    ich hab mir so mühe gegeben aber das tägliche raiden kotzt mich einfach an
nun läuft jeder voll-noob mit s4 rum und haut alle um die noch t4 oder s1 s2 haben -.-
Und da es sowas NOCH in WAR nicht gibt werd ich auf WARHAMMER umsteigen....

Ps:  ich bin grad mal lvl 62 mit full pvp equip            und ich konnte nicht mal illidan oder vashj oder sonst ein boss umlegen und die neue erweiterunh wird demnächst erwscheinen und dann wird jeder die alten 70er inis vergessen ....wer will schon die   WARGLAIVEN von azzinoth haben wenn man dann mit Frostmourne rumlaufen kann -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## July (9. Oktober 2008)

wow ständig mit war zu vergleichen langweilt schon.. überhaupt jetzt nach 15 seiten ;(


----------



## Vagav (9. Oktober 2008)

StreamX schrieb:


> Ps:  ich bin grad mal lvl 62 mit full pvp equip            und ich konnte nicht mal illidan oder vashj oder sonst ein boss umlegen und die neue erweiterunh wird demnächst erwscheinen und dann wird jeder die alten 70er inis vergessen ....wer will schon die   WARGLAIVEN von azzinoth haben wenn man dann mit Frostmourne rumlaufen kann -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mit verlaub, wer nicht die zeit hat ein mmorpg zu spielen darf sich auch nicht aufregen und wenn man in fast 2 Jahren grad mal 2 Level schafft dann ist es das falsche genre.

OT:

Macht eine weile wirklich Spass aber spätestens mitte T3 nervt das PVE und PVP ist auch schnell öd weil nicht ansatzweise eine 1:1 Balance vorhanden ist (ja ich weiss gruppenspiel jaja aber wenn man als caster nicht den hauch einer chance gegen heiler und tanks hat ist das auch nicht wirklich witzig). Ich mach kein abo aber behalte das Spiel in jedem Fall im Auge.


----------



## hansi79 (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass die Leute die Sagen "es ruckelt" "Grafik ist Schrott“ erstmal wow spielen müssen und bei den meisten ist das eh nachgeredet und haben es nie gespielt oder sind einfach nur neidisch das WAR den Besten MMo Start hatte, den es geben kann. Mir ist es ganz recht, wenn einige Traumtänzer weg sind und World of Farmcraft Zocken und nach drei Monaten Addon rum heulen, warum alles gleich ist. Es wird auf Stufe 80 nicht anders sein Ini, ini, ini, Tagesqusts etc. Da ich fast ausschließlich PVP Spieler bin, lehne so etwas ab. Wenn ich PVE oder in der Art Spielen möchte installiere ist Gothic dieses Spiel finde ich viel besser als jede "töte 50 Schweine um 10 Hirne zu bekommen quest"


----------



## Mekhet (9. Oktober 2008)

Vagav schrieb:


> mit verlaub, wer nicht die zeit hat ein mmorpg zu spielen darf sich auch nicht aufregen und wenn man in fast 2 Jahren grad mal 2 Level schafft dann ist es das falsche genre.
> 
> OT:
> 
> Macht eine weile wirklich Spass aber spätestens mitte T3 nervt das PVE und PVP ist auch schnell öd weil nicht ansatzweise eine 1:1 Balance vorhanden ist (ja ich weiss gruppenspiel jaja aber wenn man als caster nicht den hauch einer chance gegen heiler und tanks hat ist das auch nicht wirklich witzig). Ich mach kein abo aber behalte das Spiel in jedem Fall im Auge.




Als ich 1984 angefangen habe Dungeons & Dragons zu spielen, hab ich mit meinem Magier auch immer schnell auf die Nase bekommen und schon der kleinste Drache war zuviel für mich.
Als ich dann vor 8 jahren dem Vitali Klitschko auf die Nase geben wollte, hat der sich auch gewehrt und mich umgeboxt.

Beide Probleme hatte ich aber recht schnell gelöst, als ich Freunde zum Dungeons & Dragons eingeladen habe, da war der Drache auf weinmal ne kleine Nummer.
Bei klitschko war es etwas schwerer, aber mit hilfe meiner Motorradgang, haben wir auch den auf die Bretter geschickt.

Vielleicht solltest du dich vom soloplay wie es in WoW möglich war ( egal ob PvE, oder PvP) verabschieden und Freunde im spiel finden, damit ihr als Gruppe los geht, gibt bei 5 eingetragenen Leuten auch nen schönen Wälzereintrag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elandor1 (9. Oktober 2008)

StreamX schrieb:


> Ps:  ich bin grad mal lvl 62 mit full pvp equip            und ich konnte nicht mal illidan oder vashj oder sonst ein boss umlegen und die neue erweiterunh wird demnächst erwscheinen und dann wird jeder die alten 70er inis vergessen ....wer will schon die   WARGLAIVEN von azzinoth haben wenn man dann mit Frostmourne rumlaufen kann -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. frostmourne wirs vorerst net geben und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. keiner wird dich aufhalten ne gruppe zusammen zustellenum die alten inis zu besuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eredon (9. Oktober 2008)

Mir persönlich bietet Warhammer nicht genug. PvP macht zwar Spaß, aber der PvE Content ist mehr als langweilig.


----------



## Femke (9. Oktober 2008)

naja ich habe wow beinahe seit release, lineage2 und den ganzen kram erlebt und alle hatten die üblichen bugs was ja völlig normal ist, WAR hingegen hatte einen guten start finde ich, bis auf ein paar löcher im boden oder sowas sind mir sogar eigentlich noch keine groben fehler unter gekommen (zum glück). und da mich pve kaum interessiert ist war eigentlich genau richtig. allerdings so sehr ich auch spass an diesem spiel habe, weiß ich nicht ob ich verlängern werde.

dazu fehlt meinem rechner einfach die performance. die t1 sc`s waren noch human spielbar, auch die spielwelt ist eigentlich kein problem. aber sobalt es in eine stadt geht oder ein t2 sc ruckelt es auf meinem recher so schlimm das mir als heiler einfach die leute wegsterben.

also werd ich wohl verlängern sobald meine neue kiste ankommt. oder ich nehm einfach die flames über mein schlechtes heal (immer 1er oder 2er) in kauf und spiel weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *scherzt*


mfg


----------



## KimOhNo (9. Oktober 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass die Leute die Sagen "es ruckelt" "Grafik ist Schrott&#8220; erstmal wow spielen müssen und bei den meisten ist das eh nachgeredet und haben es nie gespielt oder sind einfach nur neidisch das WAR den Besten MMo Start hatte, den es geben kann. Mir ist es ganz recht, wenn einige Traumtänzer weg sind und World of Farmcraft Zocken und nach drei Monaten Addon rum heulen, warum alles gleich ist. Es wird auf Stufe 80 nicht anders sein Ini, ini, ini, Tagesqusts etc. Da ich fast ausschließlich PVP Spieler bin, lehne so etwas ab. Wenn ich PVE oder in der Art Spielen möchte installiere ist Gothic dieses Spiel finde ich viel besser als jede "töte 50 Schweine um 10 Hirne zu bekommen quest"




Tjo dazu kann ich nur mit meinem Post von Seite 12 Antworten

Das Spiel hat nette Ansätze, macht vieles besser was WoW schlecht macht. Hinter dieser Fassade allerdings steckt ein herzloses Spiel ohne details ohne Liebe ohne Flair. Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit "erwachsenen Look" das ist nur mythics schlechte ausrede. Grafik ist mir nicht so wichtig aber WoW zeigt wie man es macht eine lebendige wachsenden Welt zu erschaffen. Das wird es in WAR, nie NIE geben. Es fühlt sich an wie ein Offline Singpleplayer und das auch noch höchste Linear, das gefühl einer offenen Welt kommt zu keiner Zeit auf.

Und ob wohl vieles toll ist wie jederzeit BG invites, tolle Talentbääume, taktiken, Keeps einnehmen ( was ehrlich gesagt langweiliger ist als jede instanz und was sich eher nach pve als pvp anfühlt ) habe ich keine Motivation mich einzuloggen und freue mich nun auf Lich King und hoffe das blizzard einfach dreist einige der Dinge "klaut" so wie war sicherlich auch einiges geklaut hat ( wo ich nichts gegen habe solange es sinn macht )

Kurzum, toller Ansatz, aber 0 Gefühl, schade drum hatte auf einen starken Konkurenten gehofft aber WAR hat zuviel investiert um die PVPler abzugewinnen, das es das grundprinzip des MMO vergessen hat- es fungiert somit nicht zu mehr als einem Nischenspiel. WoW wird wohl noch lange König bleiben - schade.

Dennoch allen viel Spaß weiterhin mit WAR, denke es wird sich noch einiges tun ( hoffentlich auch in sachen performance ) aber in seinem Grundkern wird man es wohl kaum mehr verändern.

Ich werds im Auge behalten aber es fesselt überhaupt nicht und WoW  - immer das selbe ? Es gibt immerhin Arenen und was glaubste wie lange es Spaß macht Keeps zu raiden? :x


EDIT: Ausserdem finde ich dieses "WoW war zum start auch nicht perfekt" gerede unangebracht! Das ist 3 Jahre her. WAR, ich weis das ist eine schwere Last, muss auf dem jetzigen Stand ovn WoW sein. Klingt hart ist aber einfach so. Wer sagt "Kommt alles noch" tut sich keinen gefallen den auch wenn es eine anderen Intention hat WAR ist nunmal konkurent von WoW und JA die spiele SIND vergleichbar. Ich kann auch Bananen und Äpfel vbergleichen, beides ist Obst beides ist lecker und Gesund.


----------



## Talim-Nachtwache (9. Oktober 2008)

Frau Sohn und mein Account werden verlaengert .. Grund es macht nicht so abhaengig wie WoW die letzten 4 Jare , ist nicht so item bezogen sondern Klassenkönnen ist wichtiger und es macht saumassig Spass .... 

Also wir bleiben ... alle 3 auch wenns Frau noch zu duester gegenueber WoW ist ...


----------



## DaMeep (9. Oktober 2008)

KimOhNo schrieb:


> Tjo dazu kann ich nur mit meinem Post von Seite 12 Antworten
> 
> Das Spiel hat nette Ansätze, macht vieles besser was WoW schlecht macht. Hinter dieser Fassade allerdings steckt ein herzloses Spiel ohne details ohne Liebe ohne Flair. Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit "erwachsenen Look" das ist nur mythics schlechte ausrede. Grafik ist mir nicht so wichtig aber WoW zeigt wie man es macht eine lebendige wachsenden Welt zu erschaffen. Das wird es in WAR, nie NIE geben. Es fühlt sich an wie ein Offline Singpleplayer und das auch noch höchste Linear, das gefühl einer offenen Welt kommt zu keiner Zeit auf.
> 
> ...



Da sprichst du aber einen punkt an der rein subjektiv ist . 
Mir ist eine schöne Welt mit Flair auch sehr wichtig und mir gefällt grade in diesem Punkt WAR sehr gut ( das trifft aber für mich auch auf WoW zu , bis auf die Scherbenwelt ) .
Das ist ja auch das a und o um sich wohl zu fühlene und war auch der grund warum ich AoC und GW nicht länger als 1 Woche spielen konnte . 

Und zu man mach immer das selbe . 
Ja sicher tut man das . Das macht man in jedem MMO , wichtig ist nur das einem der aspekt der im vordergrund steht Spass macht .


----------



## Femke (9. Oktober 2008)

KimOhNo schrieb:


> Ich kann auch Bananen und Äpfel vbergleichen, beides ist Obst beides ist lecker und Gesund.



ich hab hier im forum einen interessanten(!) satz gesehen, sinngemäß: "du kannst alles vergleichen, nur ob es sinn macht ist die frage"

es war doch von vornherein klar, das war ein pvp spiel wird, was ist also schlecht daran, das pvp leute "abgewonnen" werden sollen, 
ich habe über 3 jahre wow pvp hinter mir und in dieser zeit hat blizzard nichts geschafft und nun solls durch "klauen" besser werden so wie du sagst?

jedem seine meinung das respektiere ich.


----------



## Greymoon (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich verlänger definitiv.
Was PvP in Verbindung mit ausbalancierten Klassen und stimmiger Atmosphäre betrifft, ist WAR für mich bisher unschlagbar.
Kein MMO war im ersten Monat nach Release perfekt und bugfrei und Mythic arbeitet ja auch schon dran, also bin ich in der Beziehung auch guter Dinge.

Und sollte ich mal wieder Lust auf PvE-Kloppereien haben, hab ich ja immer noch mein LotRO-Lifetime Abo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KimOhNo (9. Oktober 2008)

Femke schrieb:


> ich hab hier im forum einen interessanten(!) satz gesehen, sinngemäß: "du kannst alles vergleichen, nur ob es sinn macht ist die frage"
> 
> es war doch von vornherein klar, das war ein pvp spiel wird, was ist also schlecht daran, das pvp leute "abgewonnen" werden sollen,
> ich habe über 3 jahre wow pvp hinter mir und in dieser zeit hat blizzard nichts geschafft und nun solls durch "klauen" besser werden so wie du sagst?
> ...




"Blizzard ist ein PVE Spiel. WAR ein PVP Spiel" Da ruhen sich viele drauf aus - ganz so einfach kann man es aber nunmal nicht sagen. Alle meckern über das Balancing von WoW? Respekt meinersets an Blizzard das sie es GRÖßTENTEILS geschafft haben. PVE; PVP so krass zu balancen das es sowohl in großen gruppen spielbar ist und auch die Arena fair bleibt. Klar war mal der Hexer Imba und derzeit der DUDU im 2 vs. 2 aber alles andere ist für mich komplett balanced, bis auf ein paar stein schere papier klassen hat man wenigstens das gefühl man könnte mit gewisser skillung gegen jede klasse was ausrichten. Es gibt Bgs, Arenen, Open PVP. Jaja Open PVP macht keiner, kann WAR aber genau das gleiche schicksal haben, warten wir erstmal ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Anfangs ist auch jeder in die Arena in strangle gerannt und hat Open pvp auf tarrents mill gemacht, na erinnert sich noch wer?

WAR hat Szenarien. Richtib viele und richtig gute sogar, absoluter Pluspunkt. Dennoch Kepps und open RvR ist für mich ( ! ) nicht der wahnsinn. Man ist abhängig von Gilde und Gruppe, Szenarios sind random nicht spielbar ( als supportklasse für mich jedenfalls ) 

Pve ist nicht wirklich vorhanden, gut interessiert die PVP spieler nicht aber was habt ihr denn für große pvp auswahl? Szenarien, Punkt. Wem keeps raiden nach dem 3ten mal noch Spaß macht auch das!  Mich überzeugt es nicht das war ein PVP Only spiel ist


----------



## Necrophyt (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich werds auch verlängern...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die müssen ja umbedingt genug Kunden haben, damit die noch ein addon mit SKAVEN raushauen !!!!!

Ich will den Skaven Grauen Propheten oder den Skyrene Techniker oder den Skaven Asasinen oder die Sturmratte oder den Rattenoger ach gleich auch noch den Warpflammenwerfer und die Gossenläufer!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   und als mount das Todesrad  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das hat jetzt nix damit zu tun das ich schon seit 12 Jahren Skaven auf TT spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für die gehörnte Ratte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## risikofaktor (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich werds auch verlängern... es spricht auf meiner Seite wirklich nichts gravierendes dagegen...


----------



## scarvo (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich reih mich ein, werds auch auf jedenfall verlängern. 
Mir machts riesen Spaß! Die Atmosphäre ist einfach genial!
Bin jetzt auf Stufe 20 und bin gespannt wies weiter geht!
WAR geht doch erst noch richtig los, wieso sollte ich jetzt aufhören wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Femke (9. Oktober 2008)

KimOhNo schrieb:


> WAR hat Szenarien. Richtib viele und richtig gute sogar, absoluter Pluspunkt. Dennoch Kepps und open RvR ist für mich ( ! ) nicht der wahnsinn. Man ist abhängig von Gilde und Gruppe, Szenarios sind random nicht spielbar ( als supportklasse für mich jedenfalls )
> 
> Pve ist nicht wirklich vorhanden, gut interessiert die PVP spieler nicht aber was habt ihr denn für große pvp auswahl? Szenarien, Punkt. Wem keeps raiden nach dem 3ten mal noch Spaß macht auch das!  Mich überzeugt es nicht das war ein PVP Only spiel ist



gut da ist was dran, wenn ich so denken würde, würd ich warscheinlich auch meine zweifel haben und wohl eher nicht verlängern, allerdings stört mich einer deiner punkte. und zwar der mit dem "abhängig von gilde und grp"... leute die kein wert auf gilde oder gruppen legen sollten meiner meinung nach eher single player orientierte spiele spielen. zwar ist etwas dran an der aussage "man kann sich auch aus vielen einzel spielern eine gruppe bauen" aber wer koordiniert das ganze, meist ists nur chaos. siehe random pvp etc


----------



## Dror71 (9. Oktober 2008)

gegen konstruktive kritik hatt kein mensch was.

konstruktive kritik ist z.b: ich habe massive performance probleme trotz guter hardware und habe schon alles ausprobiert von treiber updaten etc etc. wenn das bald nicht gefixt werde ich mit war aufhören da es mir keine spass macht.

oder: der style von war sagt mir nicht zu/ich persönlich die szenarien nicht ansprechend etc etc.. deshalb werde ich es nicht spielen.

das ist kritik gegen die man nix hat.

aber dieses : war ist dreck ey, weils net so läuft wie wow oder war suckt wow ist eh besser oder weil MIR die grafik net gefällt ist die grafik sc..  ist keine kritik sondern hirnloses geflamme. 

dagegen kann man sehr wohl was haben weil solche leute hier nur stänkern, lügen erzählen oder irgendwie ihre gottheit wow über alles andere stellen wollen.


----------



## jum (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde auch bei WAR bleiben. Mich hat es total in seinen Bann gezogen. Kannte auch das Release von WOW und wie schon 1Mio mal gesagt war das echt totaler Horror. 

Ich Prophezeihe, das WAR in ca. 6 Monaten der absolute Hammer sein wird. So gut wie keine Bugs mehr, Performance um einiges besser (Breite Masse. Dann Spielbar auf den ganzen WOW-PCs) 

Un der Endcontent wird bestimmt Fantastik.


----------



## July (9. Oktober 2008)

so wird's auch sein jum, ausserdem freue ich mich auf neues, weil was es jetzt mit lv. 40 zu erreichen gibt
ist sicher noch nicht alles, ihr werdet sehen da kommt noch einiges.. sei es PvP oder PvE da wirds nicht fad
werden oder ruf-gegrinde!

mir taugts & es mit nen anderen spiel vergleichen zu wollen bzw. andauernd krampfhaft vergleichen zu wollen
is einfach fehlerhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaggi (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe es schon deinstalliert und werde es auch nicht verlängern.
Das hat mehrere Gründe zum einen ist da die doch sehr "schwammige" Steuerung, ich mache was und erst eine halbe Sekunde später passiert auch was auf meinem Bildschirm, das wäre für mich normalerweise schon alleine Grund genug um das Spiel links liegen zu lassen. Dazu gesellen sich dann noch sicherlich bald behobene Probleme wie die lieblos gestalteten Animationen, Sekundenlange lags oder einige wenige Bugs. 
Sicherlich das alles gab es auch am Anfang von WoW, aber Fakt ist das diese Fehler bei WoW behoben sind und ich jetzt Spielen will und nicht erst in ein paar Monaten wenn auch Warhammer Online fehlerlos läuft.
Trotzdem werde ich sicherlich bei erreichen des "Content-Loches" in WotLK Warhammer Online noch eine Chance geben.
Meine Meinung.


----------



## hansi79 (9. Oktober 2008)

KimOhNo schrieb:


> Tjo dazu kann ich nur mit meinem Post von Seite 12 Antworten
> 
> Das Spiel hat nette Ansätze, macht vieles besser was WoW schlecht macht. Hinter dieser Fassade allerdings steckt ein herzloses Spiel ohne details ohne Liebe ohne Flair. Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit "erwachsenen Look" das ist nur mythics schlechte ausrede. Grafik ist mir nicht so wichtig aber WoW zeigt wie man es macht eine lebendige wachsenden Welt zu erschaffen. Das wird es in WAR, nie NIE geben. Es fühlt sich an wie ein Offline Singpleplayer und das auch noch höchste Linear, das gefühl einer offenen Welt kommt zu keiner Zeit auf.
> 
> ...



Ehm??? WOW ist fast 4 Jahre alt und hat eine halbe Millionen Patches hinter sich, WAR kann nicht auf dem Stand sein das geht einfach nicht. Wenn man unbedingt vergleichen muss, sollte man es mit der klassig Version von WOW tun und das geht einfach. 

1. Bugs = WOW
2. Kein PVP = WOW
3. Gute Grafik = WAR
4. Massen Schlachten (Belagerung) = WAR
5. Belagerungswaffen= ausschließlich WAR

Man darf einfach nicht annehmen das WAR genauso ausgereift sein Soll wie es jetzt WOW ist das geht nicht und ist falsch. Und kommt jetzt nicht mit dem Unsinn "wenn beide Spiele im Laden stehen" ja aber dazu muss ich sagen, dass ein Addon danebensteht und jeder der Bei verstand ist weis, wie lange beide spiele, auf dem Markt sind und das spiele in der Regel immer gepatcht werde. Wenn ich WAR, mit WOW klassig vergleiche hat WAR nicht nur einen besseren Start hinter sich und ist überdies noch im Vergleich bugfrei und Lagg frei.


----------



## Tonice (9. Oktober 2008)

ich werds leider nicht verlängern.

Gründe:

die ewigen Ruckler

find die Kommunikation nicht so toll. In wow ist in den allgemeinen channels 5x so viel los und ist einfach lustig mit den Leuten zu quatschen. Bei den Szenarios in War herrscht meistens Schweigen im Wald. Außer im gildenchat find ich halt die Welt etwas tot.

die Klasse find ich net grad einfallsreich. Alle haben Aktionspunkte und einen Spezialbalken (außer Zelot). Find irgendwie die Klassen in WOW einzigartiger und unterschiedlicher. z.B der Unterschied zwischen einem Feuermagier und einem Schattenkrieger? 

Auch das Prinzip Stein-Schere-Papier,das hier schon oft zitiert wurde, geht mir aufn Keks. Mann hat 0 Chance gegen manche Klassen zu gewinnen, egal wie man sich anstellt.
Find, dass die Motivation flöten geht. Ich seh nen Tank auf mich zu laufen ( als HJ) und denk mir: "ok,renn weg,dass schaffst nicht". In wow denk ich mir: "hast schon mal geschafft,konzentrieren, vllt schaffst es". und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit gruppenspiel. Ist ja wohl genauso öde wie in ner normalen Instanz dann. Tanks vor,Heiler hinten und mal schauen.

Meine Meinung:

wow ist vielseitiger in den Klassen. Wenn ich gut spiele und der andere schlecht,kann ich jede Klasse schlagen (und in war ist das nicht so. Schon mal mit nem HJ auf nen schwarzork gegangen? da muss den gegnerischen Spieler schon der Blitz treffen,damit er verliert.

und an alle die sagen, WAR ist halt kein 1v1. Genau,darum verlänger ich es ja nicht mehr.


----------



## July (9. Oktober 2008)

kA was ihr mit euren rucklern habt.. stellt man vollbildmodus ein ;\
ich kann machen was ich will da ruckelts ned, und das is jz nicht irgendein dummes geschwafel, ich weiss
echt nicht was ihr habt


----------



## DaMeep (9. Oktober 2008)

July schrieb:


> kA was ihr mit euren rucklern habt.. stellt man vollbildmodus ein ;\
> ich kann machen was ich will da ruckelts ned, und das is jz nicht irgendein dummes geschwafel, ich weiss
> echt nicht was ihr habt



Ahja , weils bei dir nicht ruckelt kann das auch bei keinem anderen so sein ? 
Es haben hier ja sicher auch alle genau das selbe System  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## July (9. Oktober 2008)

Ja stimmt schon, aber die leute die sich aufregen stellen sicher alles hoch mit AA x16 AF x16 bla bla weil sie es 
in irgendeinen forum gelesen haben und dann im bg haben sie standbilder, müssen sie es halt auf normaler
hoher graphik-einstellung lassen und lediglich nur mit AFx4 arbeiten dann passts.. also wenn leute meinen
wow ist so toll und da ruckelt nix dann muss war aber auch locker von der hand gehen.


----------



## makkaal (9. Oktober 2008)

Dror71 schrieb:
			
		

> konstruktive kritik ist z.b: ich habe massive performance probleme trotz guter hardware und habe schon alles ausprobiert von treiber updaten etc etc. wenn das bald nicht gefixt werde ich mit war aufhören da es mir keine spass macht.
> 
> oder: der style von war sagt mir nicht zu/ich persönlich die szenarien nicht ansprechend etc etc.. deshalb werde ich es nicht spielen.
> 
> das ist kritik gegen die man nix hat.


Nein, das stimmt so nicht.

Konstruktive Kritik bedeutet, dass ihr ausüben dazu beitragen kann, eine Situation oder ein Produkt zu verbessern oder ein Problem zu lösen. Das, was du als Beispiel nennst, ist noch immer keine "konstruktive" (=aufbauende) Kritik, da sie nichts zur Lage beiträgt - wenn du das Problem so formulierst hätte ich immer noch aufgestellte Nackenhaare, da es sich um eine subjektive Aussage handelt und lediglich vom Geschmack/Vorlieben/Geduldsfaden desjenigen abhängig ist
.
Mal mit deinem Beispiel zu gehen: "Ich habe Performance Probleme, ihr könntet dies und jenes tun, um das zu beheben."
Oder: "Ich mag WAR nicht, wenn ihr aber dies und jenes einbaut, wäre das anders."
Anderes Beispiel: Konstruktives Misstrauensvotum im Bundestag. "Ich finde den jetzigen Bundeskanzler Mist, *muss* aber einen neuen dafür vorschlagen."
Oder: "Ich habe ein Problem damit, dass Spieler in Szenarien einfach RP und XP "leechen" können. Ein System, um das zu verhindern, wäre notwendig, wie beispielsweise blablubb."

Was du nennst, ist Kritik, für die man Verständnis aufbringen kann. Konstruktive Kritik ist, was der Name schon sagt, eine "aufbauende" Bewertung - nicht nur etwas beanstanden, sondern Verbesserungsvorschläge im gleichen Atemzug zu nennen.


----------



## Dentus (9. Oktober 2008)

Wer es nicht schafft sein System abzustimmen bzw. die richtigen Teile aufzurüsten und das dann auf das Spiel schiebt, den werde ich in einem MMO nicht vermissen.


----------



## July (9. Oktober 2008)

Tonice schrieb:


> und an alle die sagen, WAR ist halt kein 1v1. Genau,darum verlänger ich es ja nicht mehr.



achja, ich hab ganz vergessen dass Wow ja ein 1v1 spiel ist... Arenamäßig vorallem, haha..
oder sonstige Klassen.. Ja schon klar, vergessen, wie konnte ich nur.. ;D

/ironie OFF plx kthx ^^


----------



## Tonice (9. Oktober 2008)

hatt das wer behauptet?

sarkasmus OFF^^

ne im Ernst: find einfach, war ist zwar ein gutes Spiel, aber nicht mit diesem Eck Perfektion das WOW hat. und ja,dass Spiel ist erst einen Monat alt. Aber ist ja nicht so, als ob sie das allererste Spiel ihrer Art rausbringen würden, sondern können auf Erfahrungen aus anderen Spielen zurückgreifen.

drum lass ich WAR erstmal sein,es wird sich bestimmt mausern und dann mal schauen...


----------



## DaMeep (9. Oktober 2008)

July schrieb:


> Ja stimmt schon, aber die leute die sich aufregen stellen sicher alles hoch mit AA x16 AF x16 bla bla weil sie es
> in irgendeinen forum gelesen haben und dann im bg haben sie standbilder, müssen sie es halt auf normaler
> hoher graphik-einstellung lassen und lediglich nur mit AFx4 arbeiten dann passts.. also wenn leute meinen
> wow ist so toll und da ruckelt nix dann muss war aber auch locker von der hand gehen.



Die Grafik von WAR ist schon eine ganze ecke detailreicher als die von WoW . 
Und WAR scheint mit einigen komponenten einfach noch probleme zu haben . 
Das ist bei neuen spielen halt meistens so , WoW lief bei mir auch erst nach 3 monaten ruckelfrei . 
Es lag einfach an der engine , da kann man als user nicht viel machen . 
Ich habe auch glück und kann bei WAR alles aufdrehen und ruckelfrei spielen , aber man kann halt  auch pech haben .


----------



## Gromoth (9. Oktober 2008)

macht sich vieleich mal jemand die arbeit den thread auszuzählen wer jetzt aufhört und wer weiterspielt? ^^ bin ehrlich gesagt zu faul zum zählen xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## July (9. Oktober 2008)

Tonice schrieb:


> sarkasmus OFF^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoserOwner (9. Oktober 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Ehm??? WOW ist fast 4 Jahre alt und hat eine halbe Millionen Patches hinter sich, WAR kann nicht auf dem Stand sein das geht einfach nicht. Wenn man unbedingt vergleichen muss, sollte man es mit der klassig Version von WOW tun und das geht einfach.
> 
> 1. Bugs = WOW
> 2. Kein PVP = WOW
> ...



Hm, solche Posts sind immer lustig.

Also ich bin von beiden Spielen kein Fan und würde die fünf aufgezählten Punkte anders bewerten:

1. Bugs: WAR ist noch ziemlich stark verbugt, WoW ist nunmal sehr viel ausgereifter in dieser Hinsicht.
2. Kein PvP: Beide Spiele bieten PvP, ob einem die Art des PvP zusagt oder nicht ist eine andere Frage.
3. Gute Grafik: Meiner Meinung nach weder in WAR noch in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. Massenschlachten: Da hab ich gestern nun zum ersten mal nach 31 Leveln endlich eine in WAR erlebt und zwar auf Averland im Avelorn Gebiet. Auf Seiten der Zerstörung gab es drei Raids a 24 Charaktere, geschätzt mindestens dieselbe Menge an Ordnungsspielern. Mit einem Intel E8400@3GHz, einer 8800 GT mit 1GB VRAM und 4GB RAM, womit mir das Addon Aprox. FPS Counter oft 90 oder 99 FPS (höhere FPS scheint das Addon nicht mehr anzuzeigen) in BGs anzeigt, hatte ich nur noch durchschnittliche 11 FPS (ihr könnt Euch sicherlich vorstellen wo die min. FPS Rate dann ca. lag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), daran änderte sich auch nichts, als ich alle Details soweit wie möglich runter stellte. Ich wünsche Leuten mit schwächeren Rechnern bei den Massenschlachten viel Spaß, mir hat die Diashow nicht wirklich Spaß bereitet, man weiss oft gar nicht, warum man nun eigentlich gerade tot auf dem Boden herumliegt. Achja und Lag gab es natürlich auch, vor allem hab ich mich über die aus DAoC schon bekannten Lagschatten gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, überall sah man Charaktere die eigentlich gar nicht mehr da waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
5. Belagerungswaffen gibt es in WAR und in WoW nicht, stimmt, schade, dass diese nicht frei positionierbar sind, fand ich in DAoC besser...


----------



## Shadow80 (9. Oktober 2008)

Werde WAR auf jedenfall verlängern. Echt genial das Game. AoC war nice aber schlecht umgesetzt ... daher down, WoW hab ich seit Beta gespielt.... nettes Game aber sehr Fade..... daher down. HDRO ultimativ wenn es um RP und PVE-RP geht sehr sehr nice und werde es bestimmt wie ich mich kenn ab und an auch mal wieder zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber fürs erste bleibt WAR denn da gibts bald War!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers


----------



## biene maya (9. Oktober 2008)

also ruckeln tut da in der tat garnichts ihr seid einfach zu plöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
werds aber trotzdem nicht verlängern da´s ein rundenbasiertes spiel ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaMeep (9. Oktober 2008)

Was echt ? Rundenbasiert ? 
Und da mach ich mir so einen stress im szenario , dabei müßen die gegner ja warten bis ich meine runde abgeschlossen habe !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (9. Oktober 2008)

biene schrieb:


> also ruckeln tut da in der tat garnichts ihr seid einfach zu plöd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Spielen wir das selbe Spiel?


----------



## Rengul (9. Oktober 2008)

Werde nicht verlängern,
und werde auf ende November warten.
Wie? Was? Der lichking kommt schon am 13 November?
Nunja,aber auf den wart ich weniger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Am 27.November soll The Chronikles of Spellborn kommen,
das mal was ganz anderes als,Wow..Aoc..oder War.Wird zwar nicht so gehyped wie die grossen anderen,aber gerade
deshalb hällt es vieleicht das was es verspricht!!! Ich hoffe doch sehr.
Also,jeder der mit War,Aoc,Wow,Hdr nicht zufrieden ist,sollte das mal im Auge behalten....Autsch...!
So Long.


----------



## DaMeep (9. Oktober 2008)

Rengul schrieb:


> Werde nicht verlängern,
> und werde auf ende November warten.
> Wie? Was? Der lichking kommt schon am 13 November?
> Nunja,aber auf den wart ich weniger
> ...



Da ist zwar OT .
Aber ich glaube genau das sollte man nicht tun . 
Ich habe mir WAR 3 tage vor release erst angschaut , so war ich nicht Gehypet und habe auch nix vermisst . 
Das klassen und Stadte fehlen habe ich hier durch zufall im Forum erfahren . 
Ich wusste es ist ein MMO und es sezt auf PvP ( bzw. RvR ) , mehr aber auch nicht . 
Und ich habe nun mehr freude drann als ich gedacht hätte .


----------



## Soramac (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich werds weiter abbonnieren, ich finds einfach nur genial das Spiel. Einfach mal ein neues MMO seit 4 Jahren World of Warcarft. Ich besitze selbst einen Beta Key von der Lich King und mir spricht da garnichts zu.

Warhammer > WoW


----------



## hansi79 (9. Oktober 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Hm, solche Posts sind immer lustig.
> 
> Also ich bin von beiden Spielen kein Fan und würde die fünf aufgezählten Punkte anders bewerten:
> 
> ...





Ähm ich meinte mit den Punkten im vergleich mit WOW klassig nicht BC und nichtz Licht kinf. Ich hatte verglichen mit der Veröffentlichung nicht mit der jetzigen WOW version. Ich weis nicht was manche für krücken von PC`s haben? ich habe auch nur einen 4400+ und 6 GB Ram und es Funzt wunderbar kein Ruckeln oder sonst was


----------



## Sharymir (9. Oktober 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Der Freimonat für WAR nähert sich seinem Ende und es gibt Spieler, die die Entscheidung treffen WAR nicht zu abonnieren. Daher meine Frage an diejenigen, die WAR wie meine Wenigkeit auch nicht abonnieren werden:..........




Ich stimmer Dir zu 95% zu....*allerdings* ist War gerade mal knapp 3 Wochen released!Auch WoW etc hatten anfangs schwere macken.Ich finde das Game hat sehr viel Potential und man sollte ihm noch ein bisschen Zeit geben.Im Gegensatz zu AoC hat es diese durchaus verdient!


Ich werds Abo verlängern.



Mfg


----------



## DocFloppy (9. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Spielen wir das selbe Spiel?



Vllt. meint er die Szenario-Runden? Sonst versteh ich das auch nicht.


----------



## KimOhNo (9. Oktober 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Ähm ich meinte mit den Punkten im vergleich mit WOW klassig nicht BC und nichtz Licht kinf. Ich hatte verglichen mit der Veröffentlichung nicht mit der jetzigen WOW version. Ich weis nicht was manche für krücken von PC`s haben? ich habe auch nur einen 4400+ und 6 GB Ram und es Funzt wunderbar kein Ruckeln oder sonst was




ist aber immernoch quatsch die argumentation.

Das Spiel will besser sein als die Konkurenz. Punkt. Star Wars 7 wird auch nicht mit Handkamera gefilmt und dann verdigitalisiert. Aktuell ist BC völlig egal ob es mal ne klassik version war JETZT zählt BC und der jetzige Stand zum release von WAR. Alles entwickelt sich weiter es ist abstruse solche Vergleiche zu stellen. Denk bitte nach, es ist logisch ^^


----------



## abszu (9. Oktober 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Ich stimmer Dir zu 95% zu....*allerdings* ist War gerade mal knapp 3 Wochen released!Auch WoW etc hatten anfangs schwere macken.Ich finde das Game hat sehr viel Potential und man sollte ihm noch ein bisschen Zeit geben.Im Gegensatz zu AoC hat es diese durchaus verdient!
> 
> 
> Ich werds Abo verlängern.



Find ich gut, diese Einstellung, werd ich unser Geschäftsführung hier vorschlagen. Alpha vom Spiel in Laden stellen, Spieler bezahlens, fertig entwickeln tun wirs dann dank der netten Vorfinanzierung durch Spieler wie dich - nie wieder Ärger mit Publishern, hossa!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (9. Oktober 2008)

abszu, wo ist denn WAR bitte eine Alpha? Mit so wenigen Bugs müssten echt alle MMOs released werden. In der Hinsicht hat Mythic Masstäbe gesetzt.



KimOhNo schrieb:


> *Aktuell ist BC völlig egal ob es mal ne klassik version war JETZT zählt BC* und der jetzige Stand zum release von WAR. Alles entwickelt sich weiter es ist abstruse solche Vergleiche zu stellen. Denk bitte nach, es ist logisch ^^



Ich wär vorsichtig mit der Aussage, dass man WAR nur mit BC und WotLK vergleichen dürfte...meine Wenigkeit, wie viele WoW Spieler älterer Bauart, werden dir bestätigen, dass WoW mit Burning Crusade stark abgebaut hat.

Von meinem Standpunkt aus gesehn:   WoW Classic > WAR >>> BC

Und das steht für mich gar nicht zur Diskussion...WoW Classic war wirklich ein geniales, und hochmotivierendes Spiel...mindestens so motivierend wie jetzt WAR. Mit Patch 2.0 wurde es ein Farmbotspiel und WotLK wird diesen Trend fortsetzen.


----------



## Femke (9. Oktober 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> abszu, wo ist denn WAR bitte eine Alpha? Mit so wenigen Bugs müssten echt alle MMOs released werden. In der Hinsicht hat Mythic Masstäbe gesetzt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dem würde ich zustimmen wenns um den pve vergleich geht. 

was ich nicht verstehe ist, das anscheind einige der ansicht sind, das sich alle spiele entwickeln dürfen, nur war nicht. es muss von anfang an besser als alle konkurrenten sein, sonst ist es nicht würdig gespielt zu werden. 

leider kann ich diese denkweise nicht verstehen.


----------



## Sorzzara (9. Oktober 2008)

Da stimme ich dir zu Femke...und nein, in meinem Post ging es um den Vergleich des Gesamtcontents, sowohl von PvE als auch PvP (Ja, ich fand PvP mit 6 Stundenalteracs, Rangsystem und ohne Arena besser als die Setgeilheit und die 5Minuten BGs inklusive Leecherfraktion)

Übrigens, was mich wundert...ist das auf Buffed inzwischen Mode, Fullquotes von Posts zu machen, wenn die eigene Antwort direkt drauntersteht?


----------



## HugoBoss24 (9. Oktober 2008)

ich werde nach dem freimonat auch kein abo abschliessen. ich werd mich erstmal am neuen wow addon erfreuen und spärter wieder mal bei WAR reinschauen.
die gründe des TE sind aber nicht der ausschlaggebende punkt und auch von mir persönlich nicht nachvollziehbar.
WAR macht viel spaß, aber für mich war es nur zum überbrücken bis das wow addon kommt. 
jedem das was ihm mehr spaß macht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Femke (9. Oktober 2008)

sry für offtopic: 
@Sorzzara obs mode ist keine ahnung,... ist ne angewohnheit von mir geworden, da in manchen foren so schnell gepostet wird das ohne quote sofort zusammenhangslose texte entstehen


----------



## Der echte Khronos (9. Oktober 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Der Freimonat für WAR nähert sich seinem Ende und es gibt Spieler, die die Entscheidung treffen WAR nicht zu abonnieren. Daher meine Frage an diejenigen, die WAR wie meine Wenigkeit auch nicht abonnieren werden:
> 
> Was gibt den Ausschlag dafür WAR nicht zu abonnieren? Ich bin der Ansicht, da GOA auch keine europäischen eigenen Foren anbietet, dass GOA und letztlich Mythic  erfahren sollen, warum WAR nicht bei jedem Käufer, trotz des Freimonats Zuspruch findet.
> 
> ...



Werde es auch zu 100% verlängern, alleine schon, weil ich jetzt genug twinks erstellen kann, da es sehr viele Klassen gibt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharymir (9. Oktober 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Find ich gut, diese Einstellung, werd ich unser Geschäftsführung hier vorschlagen. Alpha vom Spiel in Laden stellen, Spieler bezahlens, fertig entwickeln tun wirs dann dank der netten Vorfinanzierung durch Spieler wie dich - nie wieder Ärger mit Publishern, hossa!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich hab herzlich gelacht bei deinem Post...wobei ich zugeben muss nicht alles in dem Thread gelesen zu haben.W.A.R. ist also ne Alpha?Aha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na ja,AoC war schon hart an der Grenze zum Betrug und ist auch in meinen Augen Kundenabzocke....wenn ich aber so den Spielemarkt seh was auch an verbugte SingleplayerGames erscheint (Civ4-Colonization z usw usf...wenn ich mich daran erinnere wie WoW released wurde und das dann mit W.A.R. vergleiche willst DU mir ernsthaft weissmachen das sein ein Alphaprodukt?

Ich hab so ziemlich JEDES Online Game gespielt bzw lang genug angespielt.Wenn ich an Bounty Bay Online,an Pirates of the Burning Sea,an die Lineage Dinger und sogar an SWG das total unausgegoren ist denke...ganz besonders an AoC so kann ich Deine Aussage beim besten Willen NICHT nachvollziehen.Ich hab auch ehrlich gesagt weder Zeit noch Lust nun den ganzen Thread zu lesen...

Mir gefällt W.A.R....das hat immer noch Macken...mit denen es sich aber verglichen mit vielem anderen Schrott sehr gut leben lässt....who cares?




Mfg


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (9. Oktober 2008)

da ich WAR nicht zahlen muss, mache ich mir keine Gedanken drüber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine Festplatte ist glücklicherweise groß genug, so werd ich immer mal wieder reinschauen um zu sehen was sich so bewegt.


----------



## metropolis- (9. Oktober 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht was manche für krücken von PC`s haben? ich habe auch nur einen 4400+ und 6 GB Ram und es Funzt wunderbar kein Ruckeln oder sonst was



OMG! und du bist sicher so einer der WinXP 32bit hat und wahrscheinlich gar nicht weiß das WinXP nur maximal 4GB (sogar etwas weniger) verwalten kann und der rest einfach nur für den arsch sind hm? mal ganz abgesehen davon das kein PC Game auf dieser Welt so eine menge braucht...und das du keine ruckler haben sollst kauft dir kein mensch ab...rofl ey

einer von den Leuten wie mein Kumpel der auf seinem Rechner Crysis in ultra einstellungen spielt mit einem Medion Homerechner was es immer bei ALdi gibt und meint das läuft einfach perfekt flüssig.....jaja


----------



## Dentus (9. Oktober 2008)

metropolis- schrieb:


> OMG! und du bist sicher so einer der WinXP 32bit hat und wahrscheinlich gar nicht weiß das WinXP nur maximal 4GB (sogar etwas weniger) verwalten kann und der rest einfach nur für den arsch sind hm? mal ganz abgesehen davon das kein PC Game auf dieser Welt so eine menge braucht...und das du keine ruckler haben sollst kauft dir kein mensch ab...rofl ey
> 
> einer von den Leuten wie mein Kumpel der auf seinem Rechner Crysis in ultra einstellungen spielt mit einem Medion Homerechner was es immer bei ALdi gibt und meint das läuft einfach perfekt flüssig.....jaja


Du hast die Weisheit ja mit Löffeln gefressen


----------



## Femke (9. Oktober 2008)

aber recht hat er irgendwie.... xD


----------



## Helevorn (9. Oktober 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> abszu, wo ist denn WAR bitte eine Alpha? Mit so wenigen Bugs müssten echt alle MMOs released werden. In der Hinsicht hat Mythic Masstäbe gesetzt.
> 
> 
> Ich wär vorsichtig mit der Aussage, dass man WAR nur mit BC und WotLK vergleichen dürfte...meine Wenigkeit, wie viele WoW Spieler älterer Bauart, werden dir bestätigen, dass WoW mit Burning Crusade stark abgebaut hat.
> ...



SO ist es. Ich verlängere mein Acc und werde bei WAR bleiben weil es verdammt viel Spaß macht.
Ich kenne WoW auch noch aus Beta und melancholischen Classic Tagen. WoW hat gezeigt wie man ein stimmungsvolles, geniales (JA es war schlichtweg genial) Spiel mit Tempo 300 an die Wand fährt und die alte Kundschaft vergrault. Der größte Fehler war, ist und bleibt die ARENA. Ebenso sind die BG´s nur noch mit Kotztüte vorm Mund zu ertragen. Entweder spiele ich im WS gegen 5 Druiden und 5 Schurken oder neben Twink lvl61 Nr. 423452 im Alterac das Megagezerge. Wo von 30 leuten 10 bots sind oder dank Arena Full S4 rumhüpfen mit 500000 Abhärtung wo ich ohne Arenazeug nicht mal nen Kratzer dran mache. Sorry aber das System ist total im Arsch und wenn man es anspricht kommen dann Kindergarten-Kommentare wie "Du hast nen kleinen Lulu weil du nur 1460 Rating hast, ich hab 2100 also nen großen Lulu" 

Was Ihnen aber scheißegal ist, da immer neue SUCHTIS nachkommen. Aber die kennen es ja nicht vor BC und wissen nicht wie genial es mal war. Mir egal, Acc ist gekündigt.

WAR ist nicht der Jesus der Mmorpgs, sondern hat Macken, die aber allesamt behebbar sind. Und 50% dieser Macken sind eh selbstverschuldet.
Ich hoffe das gewisses Personal uns nach dem Probemonat und zu WOTLK wieder verlässt, was es aber eh tun wird da viele WAR eh nur wegen Langeweile in WoW zocken

Amen


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2008)

Helevorn schrieb:


> Und 50% dieser Macken sind eh selbstverschuldet.



Diese 50% sind einzig und allein die Spieler, die 
a) Nicht verlieren können und deswegen "Klasse XY ist total UBER!" schreien
b) Nicht verlieren können und deswegen "Scheiß Spiel!" schreien
c) WAR genau so weiter spielen wollen wie man WoW zur Zeit spielt (MaxLvL > all, Ich > andere, DMG > Teamspiel)
d) Generell nicht damit klar kommen das es eben nicht "Jeder kann gegen jeden gewinnen" (was übrigens keine Balance) sondern "Klasse X gewinnt zu 90% gegen Klasse Y" Stein-Schere-Papier eben
e) Sich sowieso ein WoW2 gewünscht hätten
f) Sowieso bei allem was falsch läuft sofort erstmal Entwickler, Publisher etc. flamen, mit Morddrohungen zukleistern und so tolle Sachen bevor sie mal daran denken das SIE vielleicht was falsch gemacht haben...
g) DAS VERDAMMTE DRECKS HANDBUCH NICHT GELESEN HABEN!!!!


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (9. Oktober 2008)

W.A.R. wird nicht verlängert... 

Hauptsächlich aus dem Grund, der hier schon oft erwähnt wurde. Wenn mir in War mal nicht nach PVP rumgezerge ist etc., habe ich noch nicht genug Alternativen um mich gegen Langeweile zu schützen. In WoW war/ist das anders... und irgendwie war die Bindung zu den Spielern ebenfalls tiefer, was wohl auch mit der Spieltiefe zusammenhängt. Am Anfang haut einen War richtig vom Hocker und gegen Ende erkennt man doch die Monotonie (Nach 1-2 Jahren RvR möchte ich mir das ehrlich gesagt net mal mehr vorstellen können). Klar WoW ist auch monoton, aber doch eben viel breiter aufgestellt. Und Mythic wird nur sehr schwer mit dem Content hinterher kommen, da man WAR-Content im Endeffekt zu schnell abgrast. 

Performance-Probleme habe ich von meiner Seite her keine, wenns mal schlecht läuft dann dank Mythic. Das Argument mit schlechteren Starts von WoW und den anderen älteren MMOs möchte ich eigentlich auch nicht so stehen lassen. Die Hardware von damals ist 5-7 Jahre älter als diejenige, die Mythic zur Verfügung hat. Und den Quantensprung nach vorn kann ich im Verhältnis zur Technik eben nicht erkennen... Zusätzlich hatte Mythic die Möglichkeit aus DAOC zu lernen, Blizzard hatte das in dieser Form in Bezug auf War nicht. Auch hier sehe ich ernsthaft... keinen Quantensprung nach vorn. 

Alles in allem werde ich die Entwicklung von WAR weiter im Auge behalten. Es war ein netter Versuch, für mich persönlich hat es eben leider nicht gereicht...

Wer meint mich nun für meine persönliche Erfahrung / Meinung in Bezug auf WoW und War zu flamen, hats eh nicht verstanden. Ich persönlich vergleiche nunmal auch Cola-Sorten etc. und trinke dann halt die, die mir am besten schmeckt. Also vergleiche ich und entscheide, wer in Bezug auf meine Interessen den kürzeren zieht. Und hier ist das im Moment leider War...


----------



## Skullzigg (9. Oktober 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Der Freimonat für WAR nähert sich seinem Ende und es gibt Spieler, die die Entscheidung treffen WAR nicht zu abonnieren. Daher meine Frage an diejenigen, die WAR wie meine Wenigkeit auch nicht abonnieren werden:
> 
> Was gibt den Ausschlag dafür WAR nicht zu abonnieren? Ich bin der Ansicht, da GOA auch keine europäischen eigenen Foren anbietet, dass GOA und letztlich Mythic  erfahren sollen, warum WAR nicht bei jedem Käufer, trotz des Freimonats Zuspruch findet.
> 
> ...



ich werds verlängern, zwar hat mich das alles schon genervt mit den bugs etc. aber atm hab ich nix anderes zum zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (9. Oktober 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> W.A.R. wird nicht verlängert...
> 
> Hauptsächlich aus dem Grund, der hier schon oft erwähnt wurde. Wenn mir in War mal nicht nach PVP rumgezerge ist etc., habe ich noch nicht genug Alternativen um mich gegen Langeweile zu schützen. In WoW war/ist das anders... und irgendwie war die Bindung zu den Spielern ebenfalls tiefer, was wohl auch mit der Spieltiefe zusammenhängt. Am Anfang haut einen War richtig vom Hocker und gegen Ende erkennt man doch die Monotonie. Klar WoW ist auch monoton, aber doch eben viel breiter aufgestellt. Und Mythic wird nur sehr schwer mit dem Content hinterher kommen, da man WAR-Content im Endeffekt zu schnell abgrast.


Bei aller Kritik die ich dir zugestehe, DAS halte ich für Unsinn


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (9. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Bei aller Kritik die ich dir zugestehe, DAS halte ich für Unsinn



Das ist dein gutes Recht...


----------



## KimOhNo (9. Oktober 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Das ist dein gutes Recht...




Ich halte das absolut nicht für Unsinn, kan zwar keiner 100 % sagen wies mit dem Content aussieht aber derzeit sieht es genau so aus. Vor allem was die Bindung zu den Spielern angeht.


----------



## Einfallslos (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo

also ich werde verlängern.
Auch wenn ich in den letzten Tagen echt mit mir kämpfen musste.
Aber ich persönlich finde das Spiel recht gelungen, das es nicht perfekt ist ist doch logisch ... das in ein MMOPRG in dem nie alles perfekt sein wird für niemanden!
Wer ein perfektes Mmo kennt, soll sich bitte bei mir melden, dann überleg ich mir das nochmal mit dem verlängern ;P


----------



## hansi79 (9. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Du hast die Weisheit ja mit Löffeln gefressen




ähm ne ich hab Viste 64 bit( bis 8 GB ram) aber egal. Fakt ist es rucklt in keinster weise und ich denke das liegt eher an den Rechnern als am spiel??? Sr. ich finde es nur Komisch bei denen die denen das Spiel gefält keine Ruckler gibt aber bei denn die sagen "Scheiß WAR es muss so sein wie XY" ist es laut Dentus Unspielbar? Lecherlich du noop bleib bei WOW und gut ist, ich habe damit aufgehört meine Chars gehören der vergengenheit an und ich fange sicherlich nicht nochmal von vorne an das machen die wenigsten. Dentus hat sicherlich nur 1GB^^ kauf dir mehr die dinger kosten nicht mehr als 20 Euro


----------



## Sorzzara (9. Oktober 2008)

Wieviel Azmodan und Kimo übuer den Endcontent wissen...erstaunlich.

Wenn ich mit lvl 20 eine Aussage über den Endcontent im WoW Forum poste, werde ich ausgelacht...zu Recht, denn mit 20 habe ich noch NICHTS von dem gesehen, was das Spiel eigentlich bietet.

Ich kann mich auch hinstellen und mit lvl 18 WoW Flamen: "Boah ey, das solln PvE Spiel sein? Is ja viel zu einfach, lol, Deathmines zb. musst ncihtmal tanken um durchzukommen"

Genauso sinnvoll sind eure Argumente wieder WAR.


----------



## Orgyl (9. Oktober 2008)

Nope danke ich habe nen schwarzork bis lvl 17 gespielt und merke immer mehr das er mir auf den Sa** geht und habe auch kein bock nen neuen char zu amchen spiel dann liener weiter wow und dafür 50 euro auszugeben hat sich eindeutig meienr meinung nach nicht gelohnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trippleass gnom (9. Oktober 2008)

Es wundert mich immer wieder, dass die Leute die Augen vor der Realität verschließen.
Bei ebay kann man jetzt teilweise das Spiel schon für 20€ bekommen. Neue und noch nicht benutzte Spielkeys. Das bedeutet das die Händler das Zeugs nicht mehr loswerden und nicht mehr dran glauben das es ein Hit wird. Sie verlieren die Nerven und wollen nur raus aus der Investition. 

Bei AOC habe ich den Fehler gemacht zu lange mit dem Verkauf zu warten. Jetzt ist meine Box mit Nashorn praktisch wertlos geworden. Denselben Fehler mache ich nicht nochmal und habe WAR bei ebay reingekloppt damit ich wenigstens noch nen paar euros kriege für den Müll. Wenn es ein gutes Spiel wäre würden es einfach mehr Leute spielen... In meiner Gilde waren am Sonntag von 20 nur 3 online gewesen und einige haben keinen Bock mehr immer neu starten zu müssen weils abstürzt alle 20 Minuten. Die Scenarien machen so noch weniger Spass.


----------



## kentooster (9. Oktober 2008)

> Bei ebay kann man jetzt teilweise das Spiel schon für 20&#8364; bekommen.



*blub*

welch sinnfreie Aussage, WoW hab ich sogar für 15Eur gesehen *omg* was ist da los, werden jetzt alle Spiele wertlos?
Woher kommt blos die ständig steigende Spieleranzahl auf den Servern? Ein Marketingstreich?


----------



## trippleass gnom (9. Oktober 2008)

> WoW hab ich sogar für 15Eur gesehen *omg* was ist da los, werden jetzt alle Spiele wertlos?



Der Unterschied ist einfach nur, dass WOW und andere Spiele nicht bereits nach 3 Wochen zu Wühltischpreisen angeboten wurden, sondern im Falle von WOW beispielsweise erst nach 2,5 Jahren der Neuverkaufspreis reduziert wurde. WAR ist jetzt schon neu als Budgetgame zu kriegen. Spricht das etwa für Qualität?


----------



## hansi79 (9. Oktober 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist einfach nur, dass WOW und andere Spiele nicht bereits nach 3 Wochen zu Wühltischpreisen angeboten wurden, sondern im Falle von WOW beispielsweise erst nach 2,5 Jahren der Neuverkaufspreis reduziert wurde. WAR ist jetzt schon neu als Budgetgame zu kriegen. Spricht das etwa für Qualität?




Das hat mit der Qualität nix zutun, die wissen auch das einer eher ein günstiges Spiel kauft statt ein Hauptspiel und Addon(BC) für 25 Euro zusammen und 2 Addon für 25 Extra. Das macht schon was aus, der Lachende zweite ist Games Workshop oder Mythic. Aber ich habe es selbst noch nicht für 20 Euro gesehen? ich bis jetzt von 35,- bis 49,-. Karstadt hatte letzte Woche so eine Aktion wo alle wirklich alle Spiele so Günstig waren


----------



## Sharymir (9. Oktober 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Es wundert mich immer wieder, dass die Leute die Augen vor der Realität verschließen.
> Bei ebay kann man jetzt teilweise das Spiel schon für 20&#8364; bekommen. Neue und noch nicht benutzte Spielkeys. Das bedeutet das die Händler das Zeugs nicht mehr loswerden und nicht mehr dran glauben das es ein Hit wird. Sie verlieren die Nerven und wollen nur raus aus der Investition.
> 
> Bei AOC habe ich den Fehler gemacht zu lange mit dem Verkauf zu warten. Jetzt ist meine Box mit Nashorn praktisch wertlos geworden. Denselben Fehler mache ich nicht nochmal und habe WAR bei ebay reingekloppt damit ich wenigstens noch nen paar euros kriege für den Müll. Wenn es ein gutes Spiel wäre würden es einfach mehr Leute spielen... In meiner Gilde waren am Sonntag von 20 nur 3 online gewesen und einige haben keinen Bock mehr immer neu starten zu müssen weils abstürzt alle 20 Minuten. Die Scenarien machen so noch weniger Spass.



Ich hab hier eben rumtelephoniert wie ein wilder..Media Markt,Saturn,MediMax usw usf...auch ein paar kleine Läden..bei Amazon,bei billiger.de gegoogelt....ich kanns NIRGENDS unter 30 Euro entdecken???

Jetzt mal ernsthaft,wenn man ein Game nicht mag ok,aber hier Gerüchte/Lügen zu verbreiten um die eigene Meinung/Ansicht glaubhafter zu machen ist einfach bloss arm.

Schande sowas


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (9. Oktober 2008)

ihr macht den Thread kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hier gehts net um preise sondern wer weiterspielt, und wenn hier wer meint lügen verbreiten zu müssen soll abzischen.


----------



## arnoldrimmer (9. Oktober 2008)

Liebe Leute in diesem Thema!

ich habe jetzt alle 19 Seiten gelesen und danke euch.

Die letzten 5 Seiten zeigen das die Deppen und Flamer von den WOW Foren langsam hierher kommen.

Übrigens Win XP 64 Bit kann mehr als 4 GB RAM siehe Seite 18 denn der Code kommt von Server 2003.....

Ich hab seit Relase WOW gespielt als HdRO raus kam meinten alle das Game ist besser als WOW ich habs geglaubt knapp 50 &#8364; ausgegeben, ca. 3 Stunden gespielt und die DVD Hülle ins Regal gestellt.

zwischendurch immer mal wieder WOW für 1-2  Monate

dann kam AOC

Ich bekam es sogar saubillig für 39.90 bei Alpha Tec hab einen Dämonlogen bis 27 gespielt dann hats mich mit Leveln angödet also hab ich einen Tempest of Seth angefangen bis level 50 ging es dann hab ich mir einen Bot (der geht übrigens auch für Warhammer) zugelegt in der Hoffnung mit 80 wirds besser.
Pustekuchen. Ok halt noch einen Guardian bis 40 gebottet in der Hoffnung bis dahin kommt der PVP Patch dann aufgehört.

So jetzt lese ich diesens Thema und unterm Strich ruckelt es mit spar "WOW Comic Grafik" bei vielen genauso wie beim Instanzierten AOC. (Hust)

Da kann ich nur hoffen das die ganzen PVP Noobs aus den WOW-Bgs endlich zu euch hier wechseln, dann werde ich WOW mir evtl. 2009 nochmal anschauen.

Nochmal danke ihr habt mir Geld gespaart!
 Sorry wenn es ein Flamepost wurde aber die letzten 5 Seiten hier sind nicht besser, schade für das Spiel.


----------



## OldboyX (9. Oktober 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel Azmodan und Kimo übuer den Endcontent wissen...erstaunlich.
> 
> Wenn ich mit lvl 20 eine Aussage über den Endcontent im WoW Forum poste, werde ich ausgelacht...zu Recht, denn mit 20 habe ich noch NICHTS von dem gesehen, was das Spiel eigentlich bietet.
> 
> ...



Es mag zwar stimmen, dass man den End-Content nicht gesehen hat, doch finde auch ich, dass WAR im Vergleich zu WoW kaum vielschichtigkeit bietet. Außerdem muss man davon ausgehen, dass viele Leute sich ein Bild von dem Spiel machen bevor man das maximale Level erreicht. Um es vorwegzunehmen, mir gefällt WAR und ich werde eine Weile dabei bleiben. Doch kann ich gut verstehen wieso manche die Möglichkeiten als "eingeschränkt" empfinden:

-Die Karrieren sind zwar verschieden, aber sehr viele Skills sind Deckungsgleich (die knockbacks, die roots - ich glaub von den 20 Karrieren kriegen 75% einen 10 sec root, der zwar anders heißt und aussieht und den man zu unterschiedlichen Rängen bekommt, aber es ist derselbe skill). Für meinen Geschmack hat Mythic die Skills in dem "Balance-Wahn" zu wenig individuell gestaltet. Die "Playstyles" unterscheiden sich wenig mMn.
-Das Berufssystem erscheint unfertig. Es gibt nur 2 echte Berufe, wovon einer massiv gebuggt ist (Talismanbauer können keine Behältnise über Stufe 1 kaufen und das erschwert das hochskillen ziemlich). Fast jedes andere MMO bietet für Leute die gerne Handwerken eine viel viel größere Vielfalt.
-PVE-Dungeons sind wenig vorhanden (das wusste man zwar vorher, aber es schränkt wiederum die Vielfalt ein), der Düsterberg macht kaum Spass. Jeder wipe bedeutet, dass man komplett neu anfangen muss weil der Respawn so schnell ist (durch die halbinstanzierten Dungeons), wegen des Abschnittsystems. Insgesamt sind die low level Dungeons (sacellum gewölbe und düsterberg bisher gesehen) schwach im Vergleich zu beispielsweise HDW in WoW.
-Es gibt keine Hobbies
-Szenarios sind genau wie BGs in WoW (sogar die Vielfalt der Szenarien bringt kaum etwas, da immer nur dieselben aufgehen - aus Gründen die man nicht so richtig versteht) - mit Stammgruppe ok ansonsten ein sinnfreies Gezerge welches mit "taktischem Kämpfen" überhaupt nichts zu tun hat. Auch in Stammgruppen kann - zumindest in Szenarios - von "tollen taktischen Kämpfen" keine Rede sein. Es ist deckungsgleich mit WoW: Fokus im TS ansagen, alle klatschen drauf > unheilbar. Heiler heilen die eigenen Leute hoch und das wars. Aufgrund mangelnder CCs gibt es sogar wohl weniger Taktik als in WoW (man kann keine Healer sheepen oder fearen, Casts gezielt interrupten usw.).
-Es gibt kein Diplomatie System (Vanguard hat jetzt eine Trial, wer wirkliche VIELFALT will und auf PVP verzichten kann sollte da - entsprechenden PC / Englischkenntnisse vorausgesetzt - GU6 hat einiges verbessert und ich bin sehr positiv überrascht)

Nochmal für die (potentielle) Flame-Community:
Mir geht es nicht darum WAR schlechzureden, es gefällt mir und ich spiele es selbst. Doch kann man sehr wohl und auch berechtigterweise schon auf Rang 10 sagen, dass WAR zwar RvR bietet und Gimmicks wie Rüstung färben/Gilde leveln und Trophäe tragen, aber an die Vielfalt die WoW (oder auch andere MMOs bieten) kommt es bei weitem nicht heran. 

Ob sich WAR als PVP Spiel durchsetzen wird bleibt abzuwarten. Das "Arena" Konzept aus WoW ist aber - auch wenn es noch so verflucht wird - etwas sehr attraktives für PVPer, da es wie sonst kein System in MMOs bisher den "besseren" hervorhebt. Wie WAR jetzt aussieht sind Rufränge keine Frage von Skill sondern eine Frage von Sitzfetisch (genau wie das alte Ehre System in WoW, ob man gut oder schlecht spielt ist bei den Unmengen an Zeit die man investieren kann oder eben muss letztlich bedeutungslos) und eigentlich wollen doch alle immer, dass der "bessere" gewinnt und nicht derjenige der "mehr Zeit investiert".


----------



## Hamrok (9. Oktober 2008)

arnoldrimmer schrieb:


> Nochmal danke ihr habt mir Geld gespaart!


Na ich finde es erstaunlich, das man nach einem Forum und Meinungen anderer geht, um herauszufinden, ob einem was Spaß macht oder nicht. Dabei ist es nunmal so "was sich weit verbreitet hat viele Anhänger und Gegner". Nehmt das Betriebssystem von M$. Auf Windoof wird ungemein geschimpft und doch nutzt es jeder. Wenn Windoof ein Game wäre, wäre es im Forum mit Sicherheit vernichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. (Dabei ist Linux qualitativ nicht gerade besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Wenn ich nach den Foren gegangen wäre, hätte ich vieles nicht gespielt ... und jede Menge guter Spiele links liegen gelassen.
Dabei ist es ganz einfach. Wem der Probemonat zu teuer ist, der muss sich halt gedulden, bis man einem Probekey bekommen kann. Und dann heißt es "sich selbst eine Meinung bilden". Wer sich ein Spiel durch Forenbeiträge verderben läßt .. naja ... ich schweige an der Stelle mal besser.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall WAR weiterspielen. Warum? Weil es einfach nur Spaß macht. Es hat Bugs, an der Grafik mußte man rumfeilen, das es ansehnlich wird und und und .. ich leb damit! Denn ich habe in den Szenarien Spaß und hoffe endlich mal an einer Burgeroberung dabei zu sein. In diesem Sinne ... War ist "für mich" ein Spiel mit 100% Spaßfaktor.


----------



## trippleass gnom (9. Oktober 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Ich hab hier eben rumtelephoniert wie ein wilder..Media Markt,Saturn,MediMax usw usf...auch ein paar kleine Läden..bei Amazon,bei billiger.de gegoogelt....ich kanns NIRGENDS unter 30 Euro entdecken???
> 
> Jetzt mal ernsthaft,wenn man ein Game nicht mag ok,aber hier Gerüchte/Lügen zu verbreiten um die eigene Meinung/Ansicht glaubhafter zu machen ist einfach bloss arm.
> 
> Schande sowas



Also du solltest mal auf ebay gehen und schauen zu welchen Preisen NEUE UNGEBRAUCHTE CD-Keys weggehen und da sind welche sogar schon unter 20 € dabei gewesen. Die Preise sind am einbrechen!!! Schau selbst anstatt hier Blödsinn zu posten.


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (9. Oktober 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Also du solltest mal auf ebay gehen und schauen zu welchen Preisen NEUE UNGEBRAUCHTE CD-Keys weggehen und da sind welche sogar schon unter 20 € dabei gewesen. Die Preise sind am einbrechen!!! Schau selbst anstatt hier Blödsinn zu posten.



Liegt halt wie Blei in den Regalen. Es gab bestimmt viele Online Händler, die dachten sie könnten mit WAR, so wie damals einige Händler mit WOW dicke Kohle machen....

Ich hab damals meinen WOW Key für die US Version bei nem Händler in New York gekauft. Der hat mir ein Bild geschickt von ihrem Laden. Überall CD Hüllen und Boxen, die Typen sind quasi durch leere Schachteln gelaufen. Muss mal sehen, das Bild hab ich noch irgendwo.

So bleiben halt viele auf ihren Hamsterkäufen sitzen. Tja, dumm gelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KimOhNo (9. Oktober 2008)

Hamrok schrieb:


> Ich werde auf jeden Fall WAR weiterspielen. Warum? Weil es einfach nur Spaß macht. Es hat Bugs, an der Grafik mußte man rumfeilen, das es ansehnlich wird und und und .. ich leb damit! Denn ich habe in den Szenarien Spaß und hoffe endlich mal an einer Burgeroberung dabei zu sein. In diesem Sinne ... War ist "für mich" ein Spiel mit 100% Spaßfaktor.




Du denkst die grafik kriegt nochmal nen Aufschwaung? mit etwas glück kriegen die die performance probleme und die lags fallen weg! DU hoffst bei einer Burg eroberung dabei zu sein? Hast also noch keine gemacht...dann kannste noch nicht davon reden das es der ultimative Spaß ist, kann natürlich sein aber ist nach einem mal auch das gleiche, hab mir auch gedacht whoa tolle Belagerungsawaffen und Kepps - aber spätestens in T3 fand ichs gähn. Dennoch wems gefällt un wer sich wohl aufgehoben fühlt wunderbar - dennoch kann man sich den end content zusammenreinem dafür muss man nicht 40 sein ( was btw viel zu schnell geht ). Ausserdem closed beta gespielt.

Es tut mir leid das das Spiel keine Bombe ist, wird sicher viele Arbeitsplätze kosten falls es schleichend weitergeht und viele Leute das Spiel nicht weiterspielen, hoffen wir also es wird genügend Fans geben!


----------



## SohnDesRaben (9. Oktober 2008)

Wieso eigentlich immer die selben Threads?
Der Start von LK wird sicher auch nicht reibungslos verlaufen.. Laggs und sowas ist in den Griff zu kriegen, aber fehlende Features/Content ala AoC geht nicht so fix. ;-)


----------



## kentooster (9. Oktober 2008)

einfach geil, wenn man sich das alles durchliest wundert es kaumt noch, daß die sich ein offizielles Board bei WAR ersparen.
da muss man noch Leute dafür bezahlen, die sich den Mist durchlesen müssen und dann noch freundlich darauf antworten sollen.


----------



## hansi79 (9. Oktober 2008)

ähm wer kauft PC spiele bei Ebay??? das ist nun wirklich kein grad messer^^ nur das WAR in den ersten zwei wochen besser verkauft wurde als WOW und das ist nun mal fakt. Die händler haben eben 1,5 Mil. Exemplare bekommen und ich finde es keine Schande wenn sie nicht am ersten tag verkauft wurden. WOW verkaufte 500k spiele und hatte in den ersten 2 Wochen 300k Spieler "nur mal so neben bei

@kimono oder wie du heißen magst, hast du es schonmal gespielt? Grafik nicht Gut? bist du Blind? die Grafik ist um welten besser als bei WOW. Laggs? wo?? bei mir nicht und wenn bei dir welche auftreten kauf dir ein besseren rechner, seit dem der § so ins Bodenlose gefallen ist kosten die doch nix mehr das kann sich heute jeder leisten


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (9. Oktober 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> ähm wer kauft PC spiele bei Ebay??? das ist nun wirklich kein grad messer^^ nur das WAR in den ersten zwei wochen besser verkauft wurde als WOW und das ist nun mal fakt. Die händler haben eben 1,5 Mil. Exemplare bekommen und ich finde es keine Schande wenn sie nicht am ersten tag verkauft wurden. WOW verkaufte 500k spiele und hatte in den ersten 2 Wochen 300k Spieler "nur mal so neben bei



Achja? Wo waren denn die verwüsteten Media Märkte und die blutigen Nasen beim WAR Release? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hansi79 (9. Oktober 2008)

Bolzenklopfa schrieb:


> Achja? Wo waren denn die verwüsteten Media Märkte und die blutigen Nasen beim WAR Release?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das einzigste was wichtig ist das WAR in der ersten Woche besser verkauft wurde und das ist Fakt um umstößlich. ich finde es einfach nur Arm wenn man sich in der Nacht die Beine in den Bauch steht für ein Spiel das durch BUGS BUGS und nochmal Bugs glänzt. WAR hat zwar Bugs aber das ist erst knapp 3 Wochen alt und gegenüber wow sind sie nicht störend


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (9. Oktober 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Das einzigste was wichtig ist das WAR in der ersten Woche besser verkauft wurde und das ist Fakt um umstößlich



Weiss nicht wo du Deine Informationen herholst, Hansi. Also schau mal:

North America (First Day) - 240,000
North America (Thanksgiving Weekend) - 350,000
Europe (First Day) - 280,000
Europe (First Weekend) - 380,000
Worldwide (Holiday 2004) - 600,000
Worldwide (January 2005) - 700,000

WAR = bisher knappe 500k weltweit. Quellen zur WAR Startwoche habe ich nicht parat, aber bitte vergiß nicht, dass WoW in den USA vor Europa erschienen ist.

Brauchst noch mehr Fakten oder bist Du jetzt zufrieden? Übrigens, von wegen "wer kauft spiele bei ebay"  Millionen.


----------



## Kirath (9. Oktober 2008)

Bolzenklopfa schrieb:


> Weiss nicht wo du Deine Informationen herholst, Hansi. Also schau mal:
> 
> North America (First Day) - 240,000
> North America (Thanksgiving Weekend) - 350,000
> ...




dazu kommt noch, dass in sämtlichen großen amazon märkten (DE,US,CO UK, FR) WOTLK auf Platz eins steht, und dass seit dem ersten Tag des VVK. Warhammer hat sich, amazon technisch, zu keinem Zeitpunkt besser verkauft als das nächste WoW-Addon.
Warhammer hingegen verschwindet langsam aus den TopTen (CO UK:Amazon.co.uk Sales Rank: 110 in PC & Video Games (See Bestsellers in PC & Video Games) ).  lawwwl

mal von der ganzen sachen abgesehen kann man die beiden veröffentlichungen NULL vergleichen. vor 3 jahren gab es nur eine sehr kleine mmog-szene, was sich durch WoW eben stark geändert hat. Ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist, sei dahingestellt. 
Aber ohne den Einfluss von Warcraft hätte keins der letzen Online.Spiele soviele Verkäufe erreicht. Blizzard hat MMOs eben salonfähig gemacht.


----------



## Yondaime (9. Oktober 2008)

Bolzenklopfa schrieb:


> Achja? Wo waren denn die verwüsteten Media Märkte und die blutigen Nasen beim WAR Release?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tja da sieht man das bei war eben nicht so viele gamesüchtige kinder sind wie bei wow...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich werds weiter zocken aber ich glaub ich werd ne neue klasse anfangen WL is mit doch zur zeit bissel buggy macht kaum schaden =s


----------



## hansi79 (9. Oktober 2008)

Kirath schrieb:


> dazu kommt noch, dass in sämtlichen großen amazon märkten (DE,US,CO UK, FR) WOTLK auf Platz eins steht, und dass seit dem ersten Tag des VVK. Warhammer hat sich, amazon technisch, zu keinem Zeitpunkt besser verkauft als das nächste WoW-Addon.
> Warhammer hingegen verschwindet langsam aus den TopTen (CO UK:Amazon.co.uk Sales Rank: 110 in PC & Video Games (See Bestsellers in PC & Video Games) ).  lawwwl



Ihr düft nicht vergessen das WOW mehr Chinafarmer hat als normale spieler, ich hingegen hatte ein Mainchar und drei Twinks und hatte für jeden ein Accound, und wenn man das alles runterrechnet hat WOW vielleicht 3 Mil. Reale Spieler. Und einige werden schnell feststellen das WOTLK eine Ente ist? Wenn ich das zu 100% annehme was ich bisher gehört habe sehe ich ausser dem TR nicht viel neues? man wird auf 80 Spielen und vielleicht den TR noch und dann beginnt wieder das FARMEN, INIS. und das mit der rangliste? ist unsinn naja Blizz hat es schon immer verstanden ihr spiel zu Hypen und da muss ich euch recht geben da sind sie Weltmeister. nur ich bin kein PVE spieler daher hat WOW mir nix mehr zu bieten, da geht es nur um Items und bei WAR helfen Szenarien noch deine Fraktion und deinen haubtstädten in WOW hingegen nur deine Ausrüstung


----------



## Kirath (9. Oktober 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Ihr düft nicht vergessen das WOW mehr Chinafarmer hat als normale spieler, ich hingegen hatte ein Mainchar und drei Twinks und hatte für jeden ein Accound, und wenn man das alles runterrechnet hat WOW vielleicht 3 Mil. Reale Spieler. Und einige werden schnell feststellen das WOTLK eine Ente ist? Wenn ich das zu 100% annehme was ich bisher gehört habe sehe ich ausser dem TR nicht viel neues? man wird auf 80 Spielen und vielleicht den TR noch und dann beginnt wieder das FARMEN, INIS. und das mit der rangliste? ist unsinn naja Blizz hat es schon immer verstanden ihr spiel zu Hypen und da muss ich euch recht geben da sind sie Weltmeister. nur ich bin kein PVE spieler daher hat WOW mir nix mehr zu bieten, da geht es nur um Items und bei WAR helfen Szenarien noch deine Fraktion und deinen haubtstädten in WOW hingegen nur deine Ausrüstung




accound? haubtstädte? ...aha....4 Charaktere auf 4 verschiedenen Accounts und Du bist kein PvE-Spieler? Was hast Du dann da gemacht? Dich geärgert über Deine Rechnungen?

Jaaa..richtig..Wotlk wird totaler Mist und sämtliche Blizzardspiele leben nur von ihrem Hype. 11 Millionen User sind total geblendet und WoW ist totaler Mist. Danke! Danke fürs Augenöffnen....ich wollte mir grad für meinen Twink nen neuen Account kaufen.


----------



## Arunnir (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich werd warscheinlich nicht verlängern, weil ich gemerkt habe dass mir pvp einfach nicht so liegt. Ich bin von Natur aus ein schlechter Verlierer und was auch noch dazu kommt ist, dass ich nicht viele Bekannte habe die WAR spielen.

Ich werd evtl mal reinschauen in ein paar Monaten.


----------



## sTereoType (9. Oktober 2008)

Kirath schrieb:


> Jaaa..richtig..Wotlk wird totaler Mist und sämtliche Blizzardspiele leben nur von ihrem Hype. 11 Millionen User sind total geblendet und WoW ist totaler Mist. Danke! Danke fürs Augenöffnen....ich wollte mir grad für meinen Twink nen neuen Account kaufen.


ich möchte hier mal einen viel zitierten spruch bringen: "Wenn tausend leute etwas falsches sagen macht es das noch lange nicht richtig"
das soll nicht heißen das wotlk scheiße wird (obwohl es meiner meinung nach nicht der bringer sein wird aber egal), aber nur weil wow 10mio spieler spielen heißt es nichtd as wow das beste spiel ist. das kann auch einfach nur an guter marketingstrategie liegen und/oder die bindung ans spiel weil man ja in seinen char schon soviel investiert hat


----------



## hansi79 (9. Oktober 2008)

Kirath schrieb:


> accound? haubtstädte? ...aha....4 Charaktere auf 4 verschiedenen Accounts und Du bist kein PvE-Spieler? Was hast Du dann da gemacht? Dich geärgert über Deine Rechnungen?
> 
> Jaaa..richtig..Wotlk wird totaler Mist und sämtliche Blizzardspiele leben nur von ihrem Hype. 11 Millionen User sind total geblendet und WoW ist totaler Mist. Danke! Danke fürs Augenöffnen....ich wollte mir grad für meinen Twink nen neuen Account kaufen.



Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass es misst, ist nur das der Mega Hype des Jahrhunderts war. WAR hatte nicht jede Woche eine Sonderausgabe. WOTLK ist für mich einfach nur eine Ente

1. Neues Land?? Toll das hatten wir schon
2. Neue inis "toll noch mehr sinnlose Zeit für nix
3. Neues BG " nicht der rede wert.
3. Neue Heldenklasse "toll zwarspät aber besser als nie

Meine twinks waren nur lvl 10,15,13,2 meistens nur wegen den Berufen und die Leute, die ich kannte. Die meisten haben sich verabschiedet, mein Main ist tot und gelöscht und bei WOW macht es keinen Sinn mehr neu anzufangen und ich denke das Es jetzt an der Zeit ist bessere spiele und nicht nur mmo`s. Ich finde es nicht schlimm, wenn man das spielt, was man gerne hat auch die Spiele, die mit gamesworkshop Lizenzen vollgestopft ist. Noch was zum Schluss betrug meine Spielzeit 3 1/2 Stunden in der Woche und ich bin nie in einer INi gewesen, weil ich es als Zeitverschwendung angesehen habe und es noch immer tu. WAR hat eine bessere Grafik und GOA leistet mit den Servern auch super Arbeit?? Also schlecht ist es nicht im Vergleich mit der vor BC fase


----------



## KimOhNo (9. Oktober 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> @kimono oder wie du heißen magst, hast du es schonmal gespielt? Grafik nicht Gut? bist du Blind? die Grafik ist um welten besser als bei WOW. Laggs? wo?? bei mir nicht und wenn bei dir welche auftreten kauf dir ein besseren rechner, seit dem der § so ins Bodenlose gefallen ist kosten die doch nix mehr das kann sich heute jeder leisten




Blublub echt gut was du quatscht ^^

Wie erwähnt, aufgehört hab ich im t3, konnte mir also ganz gut meine Meinung über Performance und Co bilden. Die Grafik ist gut, um welten besser als bei WoW? Nur weil es scharfe Texturen hat is die Grafik nich gut. Die Grafik is lieblos undetailiert, meiner Meinung nach kein schönes Shading, mal verglichen mit anderen Spielen und einfach fad und steril. Nur im gegensatz zu WoW braucht man nen guten Rechner um das ganze spielbar zu machen. WoW hat zwar "an sich" keine Hammer grafik aber eine insich stimmige spielwelt viel Liebe zum detail etc. blahblah ist ja auch egal, atmosphärisch um meilen besser und DAS sollte man der Grafik dazurechnen. 

Anyway ich habe ein viel zu teures MacbookPro mit sehr guter Grafikkarte 3 gig Ram und alles sonst was reicht. Lags haben nix mti dem Rechner zu tun , weist du schon?? Ruckeln tut es nicht bei mir, höchstens in Keppraids aber Laggen tut es sehr wohl in schlachtfeldern etc , da hilft auch meine 16 k Leitung nicht.... 0,5 sekunden laggs nicht bemerkt? vllt biste auf nem einsamen Server ich weiß es nicht. 

Ich weis gar nicht warum ich mich auf die diskussion einlassen bei mir war weder die grafik noch die performance ein argument gegen WAR, dennoch sind die Problem vorhanden, wovon ich überzeugt bin das sie gelöst werden ( was man von der fehlenden atmo nich erwarten kann )


----------



## Aresblood (9. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab jetzt in der ganzen Sache i-wie den Faden verloren,

Um einiges entlich über WAR klar zustellen:

Wer es noch nicht gespielt hat klappe halten ( wenn es ein negativer Post ist ) 

WAR ist zu 90 % auf PVP aus gelegt, wenn nicht wozu dann 80 PvP Ränge O.o?

War ist ein Team Play GAme für große Teams (mindestens 12 Leute) nicht für 2-3  Leute 

Wer sich die Trailer mal angesehen hat weiß das es um Massenschlachten geht .

WAR wurde auch darauf ausgelegt das man es an einem Tag auch Kurz spielen kann und etwas erreicht und nicht 3-5 Stunden für irgendetwas wie eine INI ( manche haben nicht die Zeit und Lust dafür 
WAr bietet ihnen diese möglichkeit)

Wer über die Grafik heult: System Mindestanforderungen anschaun und die mit dem des eigenen PC's vergleichen net eines HIGH ENds

UND  falls es die meisten noch net gerafft haben WAR ist erst seit einem Monat draußen es ist nicht seit 2 Jahren auf dem MMORPG Markt es wird sich noch vieles ändern.

Mir persönlich gehn langsam diese ganzen Flame Posts gewaltig auf die Nüsse, da sie meist von unwissenden rumheulern kommen, die nur WoW kennen.

Man kann nicht bei einen MMORPG gleich alles abverlangen die Entwickler schauen auch was die Comu noch dazu zusagen hat und versuchen es an zupassen.


Dies waren jetzt einpaar sachen die ich den Flamer sagen wollte 


MFG Aresblood


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (9. Oktober 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass es misst, ist nur das der Mega Hype des Jahrhunderts war. WAR hatte nicht jede Woche eine Sonderausgabe. WOTLK ist für mich einfach nur eine Ente
> 
> 1. Neues Land?? Toll das hatten wir schon
> 2. Neue inis "toll noch mehr sinnlose Zeit für nix
> ...




Hansi, steig in dein U-Boot und ab auch Tauchstation! Danke.


----------



## sTereoType (9. Oktober 2008)

Bolzenklopfa schrieb:


> Hansi, steig in dein U-Boot und ab auch Tauchstation! Danke.


Besser ists wenn du dir ein paar neue(Zement)Schuhe besorgst und schwimmen gehst. Hansi war zwar nicht ganz objektiv aber er sprach eigentlich nur Fakten an und da kommt sone Antwort von dir? Das ist ARM!


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (9. Oktober 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Besser ists wenn du dir ein paar neue(Zement)Schuhe besorgst und schwimmen gehst. Hansi war zwar nicht ganz objektiv aber er sprach eigentlich nur Fakten an und da kommt sone Antwort von dir? Das ist ARM!



"Ihr düft nicht vergessen das WOW mehr Chinafarmer hat als normale spieler"

Nur Fakten, is klar ne.  Les Dir nochmal seine letzten 5-6 Beiträge durch und hilf mir dann mit diesen "Fakten" mal ein wenig auf die Sprünge, offensichtlich scheine ich da etwas zu übersehen...

Sind ja beinahe schwerer als Zementstiefel, diese bösen Fakten!


----------



## hansi79 (9. Oktober 2008)

Bolzenklopfa schrieb:


> Hansi, steig in dein U-Boot und ab auch Tauchstation! Danke.




Tja, arm wenn man nur WOW kennt? ich weis nur nicht was andere haben? ich hab nirgents Laggs erlebt und wenn sie da waren sind sie nicht von bedeutung oder besser gesagt kaum vorhanden und das ist bei weitem kein grund aufzuhören sonst hätte ich nie WOW gespielt. Tja der Name sagt alles^^ und mir macht es ein heiden spaß die leute auf die Palme zu bringen. Nichts für ungut ich will niemanden sagen was sie spielen sollen nur der Reiz bei WOW ist aus und das kann das Addon nicht mehr ändern, ausser sie legen das spiel nicht mehr so auf Items auf, deshalb ist das WOW PVP für mich und unzählige andere nix mehr wert und war es auch noch nie. Bolz du weist schon das pro Gamecenter in China 25 accounts gerechnet werden ne??? die mehrzahl der Spieler liegt nicht mehr in Dland. Fakten Junge Fakten. viel grütze und nix dahinter aber hauptsache anderen mit dem Munde zu reden


----------



## sTereoType (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich sehe besagten Satz nicht in deinem Quote auf den du dich bezogst.


----------



## Pheselo (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde 100%ig meinen Acc erweitern.


----------



## hansi79 (9. Oktober 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Ich sehe besagten Satz nicht in deinem Quote auf den du dich bezogst.




War ja auch auf Bolz bezogen, der typ redet nur nach sonst nix armes Schulkind.


----------



## sTereoType (9. Oktober 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> War ja auch auf Bolz bezogen, der typ redet nur nach sonst nix armes Schulkind.


meins war auch auf das bölzchen bezogen xD aber da du etwas schneller warst mit dem abschicken hat mein post seinen bezug verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (9. Oktober 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Ich sehe besagten Satz nicht in deinem Quote auf den du dich bezogst.



Glaubst Du ich habe Lust den ganzen Mist auf einmal zu quoten, ist mir viel zu umständlich.

@Hansi

Sei Dir mal nicht so sicher, dass Du Leute mit Deinen Beiträgen auf die Palme bringst. Mich persönlich bringst Du jedenfalls herzlich zum Lachen, dafür möchte ich Dir hiermit Danken.


----------



## hansi79 (9. Oktober 2008)

Bolzenklopfa schrieb:


> Glaubst Du ich habe Lust den ganzen Mist auf einmal zu quoten, ist mir viel zu umständlich.
> 
> @Hansi
> 
> Sei Dir mal nicht so sicher, dass Du Leute mit Deinen Beiträgen auf die Palme bringst. Mich persönlich bringst Du jedenfalls herzlich zum Lachen, dafür möchte ich Dir hiermit Danken.




Oh, ist das Kindchen in die Offensive gezwungen worden:-) nur weil du nix anderes kennst als wow musst du nich behaupten das alles schlecht ist. Ich sehe einiges was in WOW heute noch eine Baustelle ist. z.B itemabhängikeit die nur für Arbeitslose zu Meistern ist. Tja Junge geh World of Farmcraft Spielen und erfreu dich an der Gummibärchen Grafik und gut ist. Es freut mich dich zum Lachen angeregt zu haben das zeigt mir was du für ein Mensch bist. Frust wegen Arbetslosigkeit? Schlechte schulnoten? Tja dafür gibt es hilfe Junge gib dich nicht auf


----------



## KimOhNo (9. Oktober 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Oh, ist das Kindchen in die Offensive gezwungen worden:-) nur weil du nix anderes kennst als wow musst du nich behaupten das alles schlecht ist. Ich sehe einiges was in WOW heute noch eine Baustelle ist. z.B itemabhängikeit die nur für Arbeitslose zu Meistern ist. Tja Junge geh World of Farmcraft Spielen und erfreu dich an der Gummibärchen Grafik und gut ist. Es freut mich dich zum Lachen angeregt zu haben das zeigt mir was du für ein Mensch bist. Frust wegen Arbetslosigkeit? Schlechte schulnoten? Tja dafür gibt es hilfe Junge gib dich nicht auf




schön das du auf richtige beiträgw wie zb meinen nicht eingehst -.-

Wenn du ein Problem mit farmen und leveln hast ist btw ein MMO eh nichts  für dich


----------



## hansi79 (9. Oktober 2008)

KimOhNo schrieb:


> schön das du auf richtige beiträgw wie zb meinen nicht eingehst -.-
> 
> Wenn du ein Problem mit farmen und leveln hast ist btw ein MMO eh nichts  für dich



Falsch WOW ist nix für mich


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (9. Oktober 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Oh, ist das Kindchen in die Offensive gezwungen worden:-) nur weil du nix anderes kennst als wow musst du nich behaupten das alles schlecht ist. Ich sehe einiges was in WOW heute noch eine Baustelle ist. z.B itemabhängikeit die nur für Arbeitslose zu Meistern ist. Tja Junge geh World of Farmcraft Spielen und erfreu dich an der Gummibärchen Grafik und gut ist. Es freut mich dich zum Lachen angeregt zu haben das zeigt mir was du für ein Mensch bist. Frust wegen Arbetslosigkeit? Schlechte schulnoten? Tja dafür gibt es hilfe Junge gib dich nicht auf



Weiter Hansi, weiter, Du bist besser als PRO7 Comedy! Naja wenigstens habe ich in Deutsch aufgepasst und muss mir keine Sorgen wegen 20 Rechtschreibfehlern in einem Beitrag machen. Andererseits, wäre ich so ein Vakuumbeutel wie Du würde es mich wahrscheinlich gar nicht stören.

Jetzt ist gut, normal werd ich ja ungerne beleidigend, aber das mit dem Kindchen und arbeitslos nehme ich Dir übel. Also, fang keinen Krieg an, den Du nicht gewinnen kannst.


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (9. Oktober 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Falsch WOW ist nix für mich






hansi79 schrieb:


> ich hingegen hatte ein Mainchar und drei Twinks und hatte für jeden ein Accound




nö, wow ist nix für dich gell?


----------



## hansi79 (9. Oktober 2008)

Bolzenklopfa schrieb:


> Weiter Hansi, weiter, Du bist besser als PRO7 Comedy! Naja wenigstens habe ich in Deutsch aufgepasst und muss mir keine Sorgen wegen 20 Rechtschreibfehlern in einem Beitrag machen. Andererseits, wäre ich so ein Vakuumbeutel wie Du würde es mich wahrscheinlich gar nicht stören.
> 
> Jetzt ist gut, normal werd ich ja ungerne beleidigend, aber das mit dem Kindchen und arbeitslos nehme ich Dir übel. Also, fang keinen Krieg an, den Du nicht gewinnen kannst.



Ähm Arm, wenn man keine weiteren Argumente mehr hat, als das mit der Rechtschreibfehlern^^ ich werde nicht arbeitslos das sicherheit nicht, mein Job ist sicher. Du musst einfach nur frußt ablassen mehr nicht aber dafür ist hier das falsche Forum? ps. Ich schaue kein Privat-TV nur mal so neben bei


----------



## KimOhNo (9. Oktober 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Ähm Arm, wenn man keine weiteren Argumente mehr hat, als das mit der Rechtschreibfehlern^^ ich werde nicht arbeitslos das sicherheit nicht, mein Job ist sicher. Du musst einfach nur frußt ablassen mehr nicht aber dafür ist hier das falsche Forum? ps. Ich schaue kein Privat-TV nur mal so neben bei



also dir sind die argumente schon lange ausgegangen weil du nicht aif die vernünftigen beiträgt eingehst aber ok. Deiner ausdrucksweise zu folgen - tut mir leid - hast du die 18 jahre noch nicht überschritten aber schön das du bei deiner ausbildungsstelle bleiben kannst :-D


----------



## hansi79 (9. Oktober 2008)

KimOhNo schrieb:


> also dir sind die argumente schon lange ausgegangen weil du nicht aif die vernünftigen beiträgt eingehst aber ok. Deiner ausdrucksweise zu folgen - tut mir leid - hast du die 18 jahre noch nicht überschritten aber schön das du bei deiner ausbildungsstelle bleiben kannst :-D



Ähm was für Argumente? Die hab ich genannt? Ich hatte nie Laggs und ich finde die WAR Grafik besser? Ich habe schon mehr als eine Ausbildung hinter mir und habe ein krisefesten Job?? Was willst du? Ich habe nur wieder gegeben was ich von Betatester und Offizielles gehört habe daher finde ich das wow langsam zum Farmspiel wird? Aber das können viele nicht vertragen regen sich lieber über Nichtigkeiten auf echt arm aber naja.

Edit: vernünftig ist es für mich nicht über Bugs eines Spieles zu Meckern das erst drei Wochen auf dem Markt ist. Wenn Bugs mich stören würden hätte ich nie knapp 4 Stunden die Woche WOW gespielt


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (9. Oktober 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> und habe ein krisefesten Job??



Ich sage ja immer, es gibt keine krisenfesten Jobs. Andererseits, Abgelaufene-Ware-Aussortierer bei Aldi wird man immer brauchen, also glaube ich auch dass Dein Job relativ sicher ist. Das Glück habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## hansi79 (9. Oktober 2008)

Bolzenklopfa schrieb:


> Ich sage ja immer, es gibt keine krisenfesten Jobs. Andererseits, Abgelaufene-Ware-Aussortierer bei Aldi wird man immer brauchen, also glaube ich auch dass Dein Job relativ sicher ist. Das Glück habe ich leider nicht.



Doch gibt es, ausser der Staat geht unter aber das ist ausgeschlossen. nix für ungut ich bin für friede, beide spiele haben etwas für sich sonst hätte ich ja auch nicht gespielt. Ich wollte bis Feb.09 War spielen und dann mal sehen


----------



## kentooster (10. Oktober 2008)

> Wenn Bugs mich stören würden hätte ich nie knapp 4 Stunden die Woche WOW gespielt



Die 4 Stunden hättest in den ersten Wochen schon mit dem Versuch sich einzuloggen verbraucht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Leute haben es Tagelang nichtmal geschafft sich einen Account anzulegen, geschweige den überhaupt auf die Webseite zu kommen bei ihren achso bugfreien Spiel.


----------



## vollflash (10. Oktober 2008)

Habe soeben für 6 Monate verlängert. Leute können erzählen was sie wollen; mir gefällt das Spiel und schlussendlich soll doch jeder für sich entscheiden was er mit seiner Zeit uns seinem Geld macht...


----------



## Sorzzara (10. Oktober 2008)

Hab heute auch meine erste GTC eingelöst...finde das Spiel nach wie vor Hammer...wenn mich die Uni nur nicht so im Leveln behindern würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hansi79 (10. Oktober 2008)

kentooster schrieb:


> Die 4 Stunden hättest in den ersten Wochen schon mit dem Versuch sich einzuloggen verbraucht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja gut das mit der account verwaltung hat ja nix mit dem Spiel selnst zutun


----------



## deccpqcc (10. Oktober 2008)

werde natürlich nicht verlängern.
ungleichgewichte bei der reichsbalance
benachteiligung bestimmter klassen
nichteingehaltene versprechen (kein stealth, kein verlieren der kontrolle über seinen char)
wartelisten von über 1 h 
sind zu gravierende dinge als das ich darüber hinwegsehen könnte.


----------



## kentooster (10. Oktober 2008)

> Ja gut das mit der account verwaltung hat ja nix mit dem Spiel selnst zutun



achja bugs gabs ja keine. sry mein fehler.


----------



## HGVermillion (10. Oktober 2008)

kentooster schrieb:


> achja bugs gabs ja keine. sry mein fehler.


So sehr fallen die auch nicht wieder ins gewicht, nichts was man in anderen Onlinespielen auch am anfang bekommen würde.

Bei mir stellt sich nur eine frage, 3 oder 6 Monate was sagt ihr?


----------



## Yoll (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich erinnere nur an die Leute bei AOC die anfangs euphorisch ein 6-Monatsabo bezahlt haben...und nacher jeden Tag gekotzt haben.
Bin erst lev 18, aber was ich bisher gesehen habe ist sehr sehr ernüchternd. Balancing? Wo und wie soll das gehen? Wenn man Pech hat kommt man in ne Gruppe wo alle grade lev 12 sind und kein einziger Heilchar drin ist. Eben wieder 500:30 verloren...nee, so ein Käse.

Dann lieber ala Daoc: Zwar lange brauchen bis Gruppe zusammen ist aber die ist dann wenigstens lebensfähig und nicht von vornherein zum scheitern verdammt.


Ich rate keinem ein Abo länger als 1 Monat. Ihr werdet es sonst bereuen...


----------



## solfolango (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde wohl nicht verlängern. Grund hierfür ist bei mir 

mangelhaftes PvE - mein Schwarzork ist jetzt lvl12 und ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht wohin ich gehen soll, man wird da leider vom game auch etwas allein gelassen.
Absolut ruckelndes Szenario. Außerhalb geht es noch einigermaßen, aber wenn sich 20 Mann um das Artefakt kloppen hab ich 2fps. da steh ich rum und bin irgendwann tot, letztes Szenario habe ich unglaubliche 3k dmg gemacht - da hatte ich mehr Heilung mit meinem Schwarzork vom ewigen an die Front laufen und das künstliche pushen auf rang 18 - so macht das keinen Spaß.

Werd jetzt mal nen low pop server ausprobieren, ob es da anders ist von der performance, aber ich kann mir das kaum vorstellen.

grüße, 
Sol


----------



## Sethek (10. Oktober 2008)

Wenn sich das nicht bald mal gibt, daß jeder zweite thread sich in einen gottverdammt bescheuerten Vergleich mit WoW mit anschließender Schlammschlacht von fanboys auflöst, dann fang ich an, ein paar ausgesuchte posts ins WoW-Forum zu stellen, mit interessanten Umfragen a la "Wer von euch wird nicht verlängern?" und "War besser als WOW?".

Bis Montag habt ihr noch.
Ab dann langts mir - vielleicht kann man diese sinn- und fruchtlosen Dskussionen ja ein wenig streuen, damit nicht nur das Forum, in dem ich lese, verseucht wird.


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (10. Oktober 2008)

Wie oft willst Du denn jetzt eigentlich noch drohen, das Forum zu verlassen Sethek? Geh doch einfach und mach nicht so einen Wirbel draus, glaubst Du das interessiert Jemanden was Du bist Montag oder darüber hinaus machst?!?

Geh doch trollen im WoW Forum, wenn es Dich glücklich macht... Ojeoje.

Vermillion, sry, aber warum frägst Du hier ob Du 3 oder 6 Monate verlängern sollst? Wenn das die einzige Frage ist, die Du dir stellst tust Du mir leid so ein langweiliges Leben zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (10. Oktober 2008)

möp, doppelpost - sorry.


----------



## Cab94 (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich werds auch verlängern! ich war zwar noch nciht bei einem solch großen Relase dabei aber ich hoffe das die fehler im 2ten Monat abgebaut werden.

Ich habe seit 2006 Guild Wars gespielt und manhcmal zwichen drinen WoW.

Und ich werd WAR verlängern!


----------



## Mookie (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab komischerweise meinen Freemonth noch bis 9.Nov (Spiele aber seit dem 18ten Sep.).... aber ob ich verlänger weiss ich noch nicht, so wie es atm aussieht gehts weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasvan (10. Oktober 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Wenn sich das nicht bald mal gibt, daß jeder zweite thread sich in einen gottverdammt bescheuerten Vergleich mit WoW mit anschließender Schlammschlacht von fanboys auflöst, dann fang ich an, ein paar ausgesuchte posts ins WoW-Forum zu stellen, mit interessanten Umfragen a la "Wer von euch wird nicht verlängern?" und "War besser als WOW?".
> 
> Bis Montag habt ihr noch.
> Ab dann langts mir - vielleicht kann man diese sinn- und fruchtlosen Dskussionen ja ein wenig streuen, damit nicht nur das Forum, in dem ich lese, verseucht wird.



Zu viel Sethek..hallen......

Geh nur , schreib da ins Forum , mach Dich lächerlich.....

Das is ein Austausch von Meinungen hier. Da ists zwangsläufig, dass sich Leute erlauben, sich auch zu äussern , wenn sie War nicht verlängern.
Wenns Dir nich passt , ists allein Dein Problem. Bei der Aufarbeitung Deiner Probleme wollen die anderen Dir aber nicht helfen..ein Arzt kann das besser.
Eventuell hilft aber auch schon ne Prise RL, garniert mit Sonnenschein , nem herausforderndem Job und Essen im Kühlschrank.

Ich hasse es, wenn ich sowas sage, aber ich konnt nich anders, sorry.

Zum Thema: ich verlängere natürlich nicht, obwohl ich das Game ganz nett finde. Ganz nett reicht mir aber nicht, um Gebühren zu zahlen. Davon abgesehen kann ichs eh nich in voller Pracht spielen, aber das is mein Hardwareproblem und hat nichts mit dem inhaltslosen Spiel ansich zu tun.
Vielleicht im Januar oder so...wenns sich bessert.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (10. Oktober 2008)

Werde nicht verlängern. WAR ist mir zu eintönig und die Dynamik ist echt mau. 

Heute durch Zufall beim Kollegen WotlK-Beta mit Premades angezockt. Man...das fühlte sich selbst mit Ping 400 geiler an wie WAR. ;< Die neuen BGs machen echt Spaß. Belagerungen hat WoW ja nun auch. Und wie mir das Fliegen gefehlt hat... oO

Und was die Grafik betrifft ist WoW mit WotlK nicht mehr so weit hinter WAR. Schatten und bessere Texturen haben es in´s Game geschafft. Bin positiv überrascht. 

Werde die letzten Tage noch genießen. Das WAR schneller öde wird als AoC hätte ich mir nicht träumen lassen. :x

MfG


----------



## Geige (10. Oktober 2008)

war ist super ich werde verlängern ich weiß ja nicht was ihr habt
Mythic fixt schnell und wer sich zwegs balancing beschwert und dann mit wow 
vergleicht der kann sich gleich nen zettel auf die stirn kleben
und *Idiot* draufschreiben!

Wenn ihr szenarios nicht verlieren wollt geht halt mit ner stamm grp rein!

aber naja bald sind wir hier n paar leute los die eh nicht spielen wollen und nur flamen!

@Sethek:Jo hab ich mir auch schön öfters gedacht das zu machen aber man will ja nicht allen wow´lern 
die schuld geben weil n paar idioten dabei sind!


----------



## HGVermillion (10. Oktober 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Wenn sich das nicht bald mal gibt, daß jeder zweite thread sich in einen gottverdammt bescheuerten Vergleich mit WoW mit anschließender Schlammschlacht von fanboys auflöst, dann fang ich an, ein paar ausgesuchte posts ins WoW-Forum zu stellen, mit interessanten Umfragen a la "Wer von euch wird nicht verlängern?" und "War besser als WOW?".
> 
> Bis Montag habt ihr noch.



Äh, nein danke, da vergeude ich meine Zeit doch lieber mit WAR Spielen macht mehr spass, und die WoWler haben ihre Ruhe.


----------



## ramsleier (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde warscheinlich auch verlängern obwohl ich in der woche nur etwa 7h zocken kann. mir macht es jede menge spass durch RvR zu leveln, es erhöht die langzeitmotivation massiv. laggs etc. hab ich auch keine (im gegensatz zu anscheinend sehr vielen anderen). das einzige was mich wirklich nervt sind die verbuggten pets. ich spiel einen weissen löwen und es nervt gewaltig wenn ich im RvR mein pet auf einen gegner schicke und es einfach nicht zurückkommen will obwohl auf einmal 3 gegner auf es einschlagen... soweit zum negativen^^


mfg


----------



## Amkhar (10. Oktober 2008)

hostmolch schrieb:


> Wenn du als einer der wenigen alles sooo schlecht findest dann bitte bitte geh und komm nicht mehr wieder, keiner braucht Schlechtmacher werd wo anders glücklich.
> In Wow werden sicher noch Druiden gebraucht in Aoc ein paar Betatester und in HdRO kannste mit deinen Freunden Blumen pflücken gehen.
> 
> Bye und schönes Leben!
> ...



Und solche wie dich braucht kein Forum.


----------



## Freelancer (10. Oktober 2008)

Nein 


Meine gründe dafür sind ganz einfach ich spiele seit 3 jahren Wow und bin in einer super gilde wo man sich sogar Rl trifft warum sollte ich das aufgeben am 13 gibt es ein addon Pve ist meine Welt warum was anderes spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ok um mal was anderes zu spielen ist war echt nett  pvp ist sehr gut ok lags am anfang sind normal aber was dann mit 40 ^^

Nee ganz erlich war ist eigentlich ganz nett aber meine Welt wird wow bleiben aber vieleicht kommt ja einiges auch  in wow die öffentlich quest mit offen gruppen ist einfach nur eine super idee 

Ich kann es auch so sagen wem wow kein spaß mehr macht für den ist war ein must have auch für neueinsteiger einfach ein tolles game weil man noch nicht den anschluß verloren hat für alle die wow gerne spielen wird war eine puffer sein bis zum addon 


mimimi könnt ihr euch sparen den die Communtiy Freunde Mitspieler sind das was für mich wow so stark macht dazu kommt auch das Wow ein forum hat "hier wird dir geholfen "^^ und das hat nix mit fanboy zutun


----------



## makkaal (11. Oktober 2008)

Ganz ehrlich - Freelancer gehört zu den WoW-Fans, deren Argumente ich sehr gut verstehen kann. Freunde und Gildenkameraden sind ein verdammt guter Grund, bei einem Spiel zu bleiben.
Schade, dass du dich mit der Aussage "und das hat nix mit fanboy zutun" vorbeugend verteidigst.
Wenn mich jemand so bezeichnet, bloß weil ich ein Spiel mag, was nicht seinen Geschmack trifft, dann weiß ich, was ich von demjenigen zu halten habe...


----------



## Donnerbalken (11. Oktober 2008)

Hab verlängert  !!!!!!!!!!!!
( Übrigens geht das auf der WAR Seite unter "Mein Profil" für alle die hier geschrieben haben: "Mimimi ich kann nich" )


Klasse Game, die Jungs sind am Arbeiten was das Zeug hält und hören auf verbesserungs vorschläge aus der Community!
Die Performance wurde heute erhöht und es wird alles so schnell wie möglich gefixt! Konnte mich noch nicht über den Support beklagen!
( Nich 4 monate auf nen 300mb Patch warten wie bei Blizz )

Weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaargh (11. Oktober 2008)

Also...

Ich habe WAR nun ausgiebig durchgetestet. Viele Hoffnungen auf gutes Gameplay haben sich für mich nicht erfüllt. Es geht dabei einfach um das Feeling im Spiel. Ich hatte ganz fest vor wenigstens noch bis ins Endgame zu spielen und dann nochmal zu schauen, aber ich glaube das Heute endgültig die Entscheidung gefallen ist. Ich werde WAR nicht weiterspielen. Ich habe hier noch eine Gamecard auf Halde liegen, werde diese aber wohl auch nicht mehr benutzen. WAR schockt mich mal so garnicht mehr. Zu einem großen Teil liegt es auch an der doch sehr unfreundlichen Community und dem oft extrem asozialen Niveau in den Szenarien. Ich spiele ein MMO, und das soll WAR ja sein, um mit anderen zu interagieren, dazu gehört für mich auch Kommunikation. Die gibt es in WAR nicht. Und wenn man mal mit Jemandem ein ganz normales Gespräch führt, im allgemeinen Chat, wird man dervbst angepflaumt, man solle lieber spielen statt zu labern. Hallo? Naja. mir war von Anfang an klar das sich viele PvP-Spieler der Marke "WoW-Roxxor" zu Warhammer verirren, das es allerdings so extrem viele werden schockt mich schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht bin ich einfach nicht für WAR gemacht, das kann auch sein. Ich habe mehrere Klassen angetestet, mich darüber ausreichend informiert ect. ect. Das leveln und Ruffarmen (ja, liebe WAR'ler, was anderes ist Rufrang steigern nämlich nicht) motiviert mich kein Stück. Mich würde es eher reizen den Wälzer des Wissens zu komplettieren. Ich merke jeden Tag den ich länger spiele das ich mehr der PvE-Typ bin. Quests erfüllen, Dungeons besuchen, mit anderen beim zocken über Gott und die Welt zu plaudern usw.
Leider gibt es im Augenblick kein Spiel auf dem Markt das mich reizt. WoW finde ich nicht mehr reizvoll, auch nicht mit dem nächsten Addon. Age of Conan liegt, wie ich finde, im sterben und sowieso ist das nicht wirklich meine Welt, HdRO ist mir zu langweilig usw. =)

Ich hatte ziemlich hohe Erwartungen und habe auch lange viele Zweifel zurückgehalten und mir immer gesagt, das wird schon, erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken, Endgame erreichen blablabla. Warhammer ist kein schlechtes Spiel und allen denen es Spaß macht wünsche ich die geilsten Schlachten und alles was dazugehört. Lasst die Schlachtfelder beben und eure Feinde leiden. 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn... Ich mache schluß mit WAR.

Es hat sich ausgeorkt.


----------



## eazyflash (11. Oktober 2008)

@Slaarg

wenn dir der normale mmo trashtalk zuviel ist versuch doch einfach mal nen rp server.
da geht das bestimmt entspannter ab.

zum "ruffarmen" kann ich nur sagen das ist anders als z.b. in wow wo sich das ganze endlos wiederholt.
wieviele rr13er gab es in daoc ?
deinen ruf in war z.b. wird niemals sinnlos sein.


----------



## Sethek (11. Oktober 2008)

@Slaargh: Lustig. Warum? Weil das so ziemlich die Gründe sind, die mir schlußendlich "ein gewisses anderes MMO" nach langen Jahren Spaß verleidet haben.

Das Problem daran liegt nicht am Spiel selber, sondern an der Serverart - da würd ich drauf wetten.
Hab mich wegen Kumpels zu nem PvP-Server überreden lassen, und haarklein genau die von Dir geschilderte Situation. Seitdem lass ichs mit den PvP- oder open-RvR- oder wie-auch-immer-Servern und hab großteils nette Leute.

@Ruf farmen: Klar, jedes Spiel braucht ein "timesink". Nur ist für mich klar, wenn ich zwischen 4 BGs (mit einer gemeinsamen Siegquote von unter 20% in über 400 Spielen, aufgezeichnet mit HonorFU) und ständig den selben mobs und open-RvR wählen muß, nehm ich das letztere. Ist natürlich auch ne Geschmacksfrage.

Und ich bin eigentlich auch PvE-Spieler - Szenarien mag ich eigentlich nicht so, gottlob sind die in War schnell vorbei, und es kommen mit jedem Tier andere. Die Instanzen sind, sagen wir, ein wenig detailarm. Jedoch: Die sind vom Grund her nicht schlecht - wenn man da auf dem Level, für den sie gedacht sind, reingeht, dann hat man ordentlich zu rudern - kein Vergleich mit den zwar schöner designeden aber viel zu einfachen WoW-Instanzen.

Naja, Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten. In diesem Sinne ein letztes Waaagh für die ex-Grünhaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Efgrib (11. Oktober 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Wenn sich das nicht bald mal gibt, daß jeder zweite thread sich in einen gottverdammt bescheuerten Vergleich mit WoW mit anschließender Schlammschlacht von fanboys auflöst, dann fang ich an, ein paar ausgesuchte posts ins WoW-Forum zu stellen, mit interessanten Umfragen a la "Wer von euch wird nicht verlängern?" und "War besser als WOW?".
> 
> Bis Montag habt ihr noch.
> Ab dann langts mir - vielleicht kann man diese sinn- und fruchtlosen Dskussionen ja ein wenig streuen, damit nicht nur das Forum, in dem ich lese, verseucht wird.



... sagte der spieler der wie eine wow-instanz heisst %-(


----------



## Lephielle (11. Oktober 2008)

Also ich bleibe auch auf jeden Fall dabei! 
Am Anfang hatte ich auch Probleme mit Ruckelei und ab und zu ist War einfach ausgegangen und ich landete auf meinem Desktop, aber seitdem ich mehr RAM habe funktioniert es einwandfrei. Der WoW-Account ist gekündigt und ich bin gespannt, was Warhammer noch alles bieten wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## calypzo (11. Oktober 2008)

Craphammer das als das ultimative PvP Game betitelt wurde......omfg 



Ich werde auf keinen Fall verlängern!


----------



## Aratorus (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab schon verlängert, obwohl mein Freimonat noch garnicht abgelaufen war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Oktober 2008)

Ohne jetzt jemanden was zu wollen... aber bei manchen, die nicht verlängern, frage ich mich echt ob sie überhaupt je gespielt haben oder direkt kleine Flamer sind, die einfach nur den Thread dazu nutzen, das Spiel fertig zu machen (und ggf. WoW anzupreisen) ^^


----------



## efara (11. Oktober 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Mir stossen die ewigen Lags, das Ruckeln, die Zähigkeit mit der sich WAR spielt und andere Performanceprobleme sauer auf. Ein Pc-Spiel, für die Masse konzipiert, darf sich solche groben Schnitzer einfach nicht leisten. Es trübt den Spielspaß einfach ungemein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noch ein paar Gründe:

Die Landschaft ist zwar schön aber ausser Monster kloppen ist nichts mit Interaktion im Spiel. ( Bei WOW konnte man wenigstens noch was abbauen und sammeln)
Das Berufssystem ist recht dürftig. (Kein vergleich zu WOW)
Das PvP in den Szenarien arg hecktisch.
Dungeons gibt es nicht, wo man geordnet mit einer Gruppe durch kann.
WAR ist ein Durchgangsspiel , wo man warten auf die WOW Erweiterung und Diablo3 bzw auf was Besseres.
Ich spiels solange aus den Gründen noch ne weile.


----------



## Zorkal (11. Oktober 2008)

efara schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Gründe:
> 
> Die Landschaft ist zwar schön aber ausser Monster kloppen ist nichts mit Interaktion im Spiel. ( Bei WOW konnte man wenigstens noch was abbauen und sammeln)
> Das Berufssystem ist recht dürftig. (Kein vergleich zu WOW)
> ...


Da ist wirklich keine Interaktion mit der Umgebung:Man kann ja nicht Festungen und Gebiete einehmen und sowas.Und sowas brilliantes wie öffentliche Quests gibts auch nicht...


----------



## Ebon (11. Oktober 2008)

@Slaargh da hast ja echt pech gehabt, aber an einigen stellen muss ich dir recht geben, zwecks Community. Allerdings hab ich in den letzten 4Tage einen deutlichen schritt nach vorn gesehen =) Die Leute reden miteinander. Ich darf sogar behaupten das ein gewisser Homor auf den schlachtfeld auflief 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn dir die Leute zu dumm gekommen wäre (Beleidigungen, ...). Warum hast nicht den GM um hilfe gebitten? Die sind sehr hilfsbereit, lustig, hin und wieder schnell. Der schnellste hat mir innerhalb von (kein scherz) 2Sek geantwortet. Oki wenn man von Spielern beschimpft wird weil man an einer PQ mit Teilnehmen will ist wohl doch etwas außergewöhnlich -.-


Ich habe WoW nicht verlängert:
Gründe:
-	ich will WAR!
-	Gemeindschaftszusammenhang ist in WAR, dank Gilden, Stadtrang, Teamplaylastige Karrierenmodellierung sehr gut gelungen (ich kenn sehr viele Leute auf meinen Realm)
-	Ich sehe gern zu wie sich Spiele entwickeln
-	PvP ist keine 100% Equipschlacht
-	Die Instanzen in WAR sind zwar kurz aber eine Herausforderung (wenn man diese auf gleichen Level antritt)
-	es gibt überall was zu entdecken, die Geschichte wird ständig weiter erzählt
-	ich suche gerne Verstecke von Outdoorbossen
-	GOA/ Mythic reagieren bis jetzt sehr schnell auf Spielerrückmeldungen
-	ich mag das Team von Mythic
und vieles mehr!

und vor allem, wie ich es bei WoW, was ein fantastisches MMO ist, auch getan habe als ich am 11.02.2005 die Releaseversion in den Händen hatte. *Ich gebe WAR eine Chance!*

Zur Not fand ich mit Vanguard wieder an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tumasz (11. Oktober 2008)

> besonders  der  letzte  Punkt  werden einige  nicht verstehen , wenn ich  jetzt schon  höre lvl 40 rr80  und  dann...... kann ich  nur sagen  jene  sind/waren sicherlich  keine  DAoC Spieler;-)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe 4 Jahre Daoc gespielt und mann kann dies hier auch net wirklich damit vergleichen.. gut es ist erst am anfang aber trotzdem im moment geht es nicht




> - ich mag das Team von Mystic



MYTHIC !!! ....


----------



## Ebon (11. Oktober 2008)

Tumasz schrieb:


> MYTHIC !!! ....



oh Gott ich kann noch nichtmal richtig abschreiben. Fixt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



och jetzt weiß ich warum: http://war.mystics.de/ ^^'


----------



## wackalion (11. Oktober 2008)

Huhu,

Ich hab schon das Abo verlängert.

Seit derWAR open Beta, habe ich die WOTLK beta nicht mehr getestet.

Meine 2 WOW Accounts gekündigt und die 2 Addons bei Okaysoft abbestellt.

Gruß


----------



## Sethek (11. Oktober 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> ... sagte der spieler der wie eine wow-instanz heisst %-(


Mein lieber Troll,

Damit Du mir nicht an Unterernährung eingehst, fütter ich Dich.
Erstens heisse ich nicht so, das ist ein Forennick. Ja wirklich. Mein Personalausweis belegt das, ferner amtliche Dokumente wie z.B. meine beglaubigte Geburtsurkunde.

Warum der Nick? Weil ich den schon seit Jahren habe - lange vor WoW. Man glaubt es kaum, Sethek Imrothail, die schwarze Träne Nehekharas und Fürst der Necrarch, das war der Herr des von mir ersonnenen Necrarchclans für meine Vampirarmee im tabletop Warhammer. Und das zu einer Zeit, in der WoW nicht mehr als eine Ankündigung war, von der Erweiterung ganz zu schweigen. Das ganze lässt sich übrigens auch dokumentieren.

Im übrigen heisst besagte Instanz in WoW "Sethek*k*hallen", das aber hier nur am Rande.

MfG
PB Sethek
Wünsche guten Appetit


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (11. Oktober 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Mein lieber Troll,
> 
> Damit Du mir nicht an Unterernährung eingehst, fütter ich Dich.
> Erstens heisse ich nicht so, das ist ein Forennick. Ja wirklich. Mein Personalausweis belegt das, ferner amtliche Dokumente wie z.B. meine beglaubigte Geburtsurkunde.
> ...



Hahahaha, an Efgrib's Stelle würd ich ganz schnell wieder meinen Kopf in den Sand stecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Oktober 2008)

Bolzenklopfa schrieb:


> Hahahaha, an Efgrib's Stelle würd ich ganz schnell wieder meinen Kopf in den Sand stecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Seit wann haben Trolle und Flamer einen Kopf? Ich dachte die bestehen gänzlichst nur aus einer großen klappe...


----------



## asiosh (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde vermutlich auch nicht verlängern. 

WAR war eine nette Erfahrung, aber ich habe gelernt, dass die Szenarien mir nicht liegen und RvR für mich eher ein Lückenfüller ist. 

PvE wie in WoW gefällt mir einfach besser.. ich steh auf schöne Instanzen und interessante Bossgegner. Aber ich wünsche allen PvP-Liebhabern viel Spaß in WAR, auf dass sich vor allem im openRvR noch viel bewegen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schwuppdiewupp (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde gerne weiter machen, da ich wenn ich denn mal on bin, richtig viel spass mit meinen gildies in war habe, bin mir aber nicht sicher, da ich höchstens 5h/Woche Zeit finde und mir dafür die monatl. Kosten (wie bei jedem anderen MMO auch) zu hoch sind.
Ich denke ich werd so verfahren, daß ich mir hin und wieder (wie der berufl. Terminplan und die Familie es zuläßt) mal 1-2 Monate gönne und dann auch mal wieder 1-2 Monate aussetze.
Ganz aufhören werd ich nicht, da das Spiel selbst mir einfach nen rießen Spaß macht.
Grüße.


----------



## Havamal (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich verlänger nicht!Mein Pc ist trotz allem tunings nicht in der Lage mir ein ungetrübtes WAR Erlebnis zu bieten und dadurch ist der Spielspass sehr getrübt!Ob ich noch mal einen Versuch starte wenn ich mir einen  besseren Pc kaufe?Wer weis, vielleicht warte ich auch noch 1-2 Jahre auf Kotor online!


----------



## mischief666 (20. Oktober 2008)

Monkeyrama schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich nur Folgendes sagen.
> 
> Warst du beim Start von Lineage II, World of Warcraft und Age of Conan dabei? Hast du gesehen wie schlecht es dort lief. Im gegensatz dazu ist das in War Kinderkacke. Zuma nderen solltest du deine Treiber überprüfen, den Rechner vieleicht neu installieren, oder darüber nachdenken ob deine Hardware auch richtig zusammenpasst
> Das Kommt nunmal am anfang, Aber da viele Kinder ja Zerstörung spielen wollen weil die so Cool sind ist es Klar das es dort Warteschlangen gibt. Fang doch einfach auf Seiten der Ordnung an oder tue in der wartezeit was nützliches wie haushalt machen etc.
> ...



1. ich und mein freund werden war auch verlängern, er hat seinen account bei wow auch schon gekündigt. wie du schon sagtest hat jedes spiel seine anfangsprobleme. aber ich finde es hat sich schon einiges verbessert.

2. ich bin 22 und mit sicherheit kein kind mehr und spiele zerstörung... also bitte!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nicht alle über einen kamm scheren.


----------



## Efgrib (20. Oktober 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Mein lieber Troll,
> 
> Damit Du mir nicht an Unterernährung eingehst, fütter ich Dich.
> Erstens heisse ich nicht so, das ist ein Forennick. Ja wirklich. Mein Personalausweis belegt das, ferner amtliche Dokumente wie z.B. meine beglaubigte Geburtsurkunde.
> ...




na den troll verbitt ich mir aber. ansonsten dank ich für die erklärung und geb zu: da lag ich wohl daneben, das sei mir einmal auch gestattet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zero05 (21. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt jemanden was zu wollen... aber bei manchen, die nicht verlängern, frage ich mich echt ob sie überhaupt je gespielt haben oder direkt kleine Flamer sind, die einfach nur den Thread dazu nutzen, das Spiel fertig zu machen (und ggf. WoW anzupreisen) ^^



Ich werde nicht verlängern. Hatte schon nach einer Woche kein Bock mehr mich einzuloggen, Gründe wurden alle aufgezählt. Aber warum sollte ich irgendein anderes Spiel (z.B. WoW) hier anpreisen, es ist mir ehrlich gesagt scheißegal ob du nun WoW gut oder schlecht findest.


----------



## PAUL555 (21. Oktober 2008)

Also ich werd das Spiel auf jeden Fall weiterspielen, denn die genannten ''Probleme'' stören mich kein bisschen. Das einzige was mich ein ein klein wenig stört ist das mir das Leveln etwas zu langsam geht, aber man kann WAR in diesem Punkt ja auch nicht mit anderen Spielen vergleichen weil es ja ''nur'' 40 Stufen gibt. Die, wie ich finde, auch reichen denn es geht ja in WAR eher ums Endgame als um den Weg zur Höchsten Stufe.
mfg Paul


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Oktober 2008)

zero05 schrieb:


> Ich werde nicht verlängern. Hatte schon nach einer Woche kein Bock mehr mich einzuloggen, Gründe wurden alle aufgezählt. Aber warum sollte ich irgendein anderes Spiel (z.B. WoW) hier anpreisen, es ist mir ehrlich gesagt scheißegal ob du nun WoW gut oder schlecht findest.



Warum du das solltest weiß ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das mit WoW war nicht wertend gemeint sondern nur eine Feststellung bzw. ein Beispiel...

Es ging ja nicht gegen jeden der aufhört sondern nur gegen eben jene, weils mir doch ein wenig komisch vorkommt, dass soooooviele die vorher nie irgendwas hier gemacht haben, geschweige denn überhaupt da waren auf einmal hier in den Thread schreiben, das sie ja angeblich nicht verlängern, weils ja so ultraschlecht ist und bla und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also nicht persönlich nehmen und du bist ja wohl auch kein kleiner Flamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RealHaspa (21. Oktober 2008)

Sollte Mythic den CTD Bug beheben und zwar vor den 13.11.08 oder kurz und zwar ganz kurz danach werd ich bei WAR bleiben.


----------



## Shamaniko (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde denke ich auch verlängern.
Weil das Spiel mich nicht zum spielen zwingt... ( Bei WoW immer raid Termine usw...) Ich kann mich wenn ich lust habe einloggen und einfach spielen.... und wenn nicht dann lass ich es einfach.... es kann mir ja nicht passieren das ich weil mir RL wichtiger ist ich aus der Raidgroup fliege xD


Das Spiel macht einfach nur Spaß und ich kann spielen wann ich will und komme trozdem vorran!


----------



## jum (21. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe mir 3 Monate gekauft. Werde dabei bleiben, denn es macht mir höllisch Spass und finde WAR nur geil. 

Kann die Konkurrenz endlich im Schrank verstauben lassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (21. Oktober 2008)

WAR macht mir auch ne Menge Spaß, und das Spiel ist echt gelungen, jedoch werd ich wenn wotlk rauskommt das erst mal antesten und mich dann entscheiden ob mir mehr der PVE oder PVP Content zusagt. Vlt. Spiel ich ja auch beides weiter ^^


----------



## kiralyn (21. Oktober 2008)

Also ich werde wohl verlängern - mir machts echt Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spittykovski (21. Oktober 2008)

WAR ist gut. Werds abern icht verlängern da die motivationkurve in t3 absagt und t4 tief unten bei mir war. Es ist schon ein gutes spiel nur quests sind mindestens genauso boring wie in wow, wenn nicht noch mehr, szenarien leiden an kinderkrankheiten und im endeffekt macht man mit den pqs, szs udn quests auch nur das gleiche, jedenfalls wurds für mich langweilig anfang t4. 

Ich schau aberauf jedenfall später in WAR wieder rein.


----------



## SkyCowboy (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich mag das Spiel sehr, weil der Hintergrund sehr gut umgesetzt wurde und GW wird seine Hand drauf halten, das es auch so bleibt. Die lassen sich ihre Welt ned versauen ;-)

Allerdings habe ich dauernde Crashes, und werde das Spiel vorerst wohl nur dann verlängern, wenn mein anstehender Boardwechsel etwas bringt. Ansonsten warte ich bis zum Patch 1.1, der soll ja wohl etwas umfangreicher werden und sich auch mit der Performance/Kompatibilität auseinandersetzen.

Gruß,

Sky


----------



## SyntaXKilla (21. Oktober 2008)

@Sethek:
Mann oh Mann, was für ein Post :-o
Totale Ownage hat der Mann xD *Restepk*

@Monkeyrama:
Das Argument mit den Kindern, die Zerstörung spielen halte ich für unangebracht und unfair,
man kann doch nicht sagen, weil einer Horde/Ally/Ordler/Zerstörer ist, ist er ein Kind oder nicht?

Ich persönlich spiele auch Zerstörung,
aber nicht, weil sie so "cool" sind, sonder einfach weil ich mich mit einfach keiner Ordnungsseite identifizeren kann -.-

z.B: Also echt jetzt, wer mag denn schon nen Zwerg spieln? *gg*
Abgesehn davon, dass die Feuermagier (die "wenn-sein-muss-am-nächsten-Klasse für mich) absolut selstam aussehen und ich finde total karcke,
möchte ich in einem Fantasy Kriegsspiel nicht unbedingt nen Menschen spielen wenn ich andere Möglichkeiten habe.
Hochelfen, die mit dem Riesenschwert kann ich gar nicht und was soll dieser Löwe?
Also da nehm ich doch lieber nen verrückten Squig als nen Tiergarten dressierten Spielgfährten xD
--> Nicht zu ernst nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde irgendwie die Einfachheit der Logik und Unberechenbarheit der Grünheute ziemlich anziehend (und da ich jahrelanger Grünhaut-Armee TT-Spieler bin) weshalb ich hauptsächlich mit meinem Goblin spielen ^^ Außerdem hab ich nichts gegen die wirklich anmutig aussehenden Dunkelelfinnen (außer das grunzen stört mich ein bisschen ),
muss aber sagen, die männlichen Gegenstücke dazu sind absolut furchtbar xD

So.. genug geplappert, des Weisheits letzer Schluss (o.O whatever)
-> Ich bin 22, spiele Zerstörung und finde diese ewigen "du bis ja nur n Kiddy"-Anschuldigungen unangebracht, das Spiel ist ab 12 (glaub ich) OHNE Beschänkung, welche Seite man spielen darf


@Topic:
Ich werde demnächst auch verlängern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Finde die Grundidee nett, das schnelle Bugfixing und eingehen auf die Community,
die ingame Leute selbst scheinen reif zu sein... questen, Düsterberg, Scenarios und Burgkämpfe gehen voll auf,
ich werde vorerst bleiben ^^
Auch wenn noch nicht alles so reibungslos abläuft, wie es sollte,
ich denke das wird sich mit der Zeit legen (und bei Mythics Geschwindigkeit in kurzer Zeit) und was übrigbleibt ist ein Spitzengame
mit großem Potential über die nächsten Jahre und einer gemeinschaftlichen Community (*lol* geile Wortzusammenstellung xD)



just my 2 676.489.757 Cents 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## Raqill (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich werd eine War "Pause" machen, da ich bis Weihnachten kein Geld für War
haben werde es kommen nämlich so viele tolle andere Spiele demnächst <3
wie Left 4 Dead , Far Cry 2 , Dead Space oder Mirrors Edge.


----------



## kekei (21. Oktober 2008)

ich werde auch verlängern...von meinem freimonat hab ich leider nicht so viel gehabt, weil mein pc nicht mitspielen wollte >_<
laut versand kommt mein neuer am freitag und dann gehts wieder los !!^^


----------



## Condlejock (21. Oktober 2008)

Werde nicht verlängern, schade eigentlich denn ich hatte mich riesig auf das Spiel gefreut.
Aber es gibt einfach (noch?) zu viele Mankos mmn.

Das lvln ist im vergleich zu bspw. WoW einfach unglaublich langweilig.
Die Szenarios gefallen mir bis auf Nordenwacht bisher (t3) ALLE nicht.
PQ's farmen ist stinklangweilig, und es gibt jedes mal den selben Loot.
Die Klassen sind mmn. auch etwas langweilig.
Die Umwelt gefiel mir am Anfang richtig gut, wurde dann aber auch teilweise echt hässlich und viel zu düster.
Das erobern wird nach dem 3. Mal schon langweilig.
Zu wenig Instanzen. Ja ja ich weiß WAR ist nen PvP Spiel bla bla, aber selbst das PvP gefällt mir nicht sonderlich.

ach ich könnte die Liste noch viel viel weiterführen, was ich aber nicht machen werde, denn es gibt ja auch positive Sachen im Spiel.

Und nein, ich bin kein WoW-Fanboy, aber es ist meiner Meinung nach einfach besser. Vielleicht auch weil WAR noch im Anfangsstadium und noch lange nicht so ausgereift wie WoW ist, aber naja.
Werde vielleicht zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nochmal reinblicken.


----------



## kentooster (21. Oktober 2008)

natürlich wird verlängert, ist saugeil und man hat Spielspaß ohne seine ganze Freizeit investieren zu müssen.

Und wenn noch einer erwähnt 'das es noch lange nicht so ausgereift ist', krieg ich nen dicken Hals.

ähm ..... 1 Monat ..... klingelts da ...... wenn nicht, bitte nur mmos spielen die seit Jahren am Markt sind.

sorry aber musste sein.


----------



## risikofaktor (21. Oktober 2008)

> Das lvln ist im vergleich zu bspw. WoW einfach unglaublich langweilig.
> Die Szenarios gefallen mir bis auf Nordenwacht bisher (t3) ALLE nicht.
> PQ's farmen ist stinklangweilig, und es gibt jedes mal den selben Loot.
> Die Klassen sind mmn. auch etwas langweilig.
> ...



Lol, dir gefällt also alles nicht? Gute Entscheidung nicht zu bleiben :-)


----------



## Salute (21. Oktober 2008)

kentooster schrieb:


> natürlich wird verlängert, ist saugeil und man hat Spielspaß ohne seine *ganze Freizeit* investieren *zu müssen*.




So siehts aus, man kann twinken oder zwischen durch über längere Zeit mal etwas anderes machen. Man verliert dabei nicht unbedingt den Anschluß. So find ich es Wunderbar!

MfG


----------



## Celt!c (21. Oktober 2008)

also ich werde auch verlängern,das Spiel hat mich komplett umgehaun.
Klar gibt es noch Bugs oder performance probs ..aber das sollte sich bestimmt auch bald legen.


----------



## Durlok (21. Oktober 2008)

ich bin mir noch nicht so sicher ob ich verlängern werde

einerseitz finde ich es toll das man spielen kann wann man will ohne benachteiligt zu sein da kein dauerfarmen oder so voraussetzung ist

bugs und ruckler hatte ich eigentlich sehr wenige (warscheindlich bin ich abgehärtet von AoC ; )

allerdings ist mir das ordnung zerstörungs gleichgewicht einfach etwas zu einseitig

spiel ich auf ordnungsseite sind wir meist hoffnungslos unterlegen
spiel ich auf zerstörungsseite ist es meist ein grosses masacker das sehr schnell vorbei ist

einzig in den szenarien ist es teilweise ausgeglichen aber die werden auf dauer leider etwas öde

aber wer weiss ev ändert sich ja meine meinung noch bis lvl 40 werde ich es aber bestimmt noch durchziehen und dann wird entschieden


----------



## Majingu Uganija (21. Oktober 2008)

Hmm... 

Hab in WoW einen Rogue gehabt mit dem ich s2/s3/s4 erfolgreich abgeschlossen habe. Ferner hab ich noch einen Krieger und Drood gehabt, brachten aber nicht die gewünschte "Satisfaction". Somit entschied ich mich für Warhammer, denn ich bin ja ein PvPler. Warhammer vereint viele Komponenten wie z.B.: eintöniges Lvln mit spanneneden Burgekämpfen(die durch 40er oft gestört werden) oder fade PQ mit amüsanten BG´s. 

Fazit: 
Warhammer ist gut gelungen und werd nun auch einige Zeit lang in dem Game bleiben, weil der Anfang das schönste ist (ausprobieren und helfen beim weiterentwickeln). WOTLK werd ich aus Zeitgründen(Matura) erst in 5-6 Monaten zocken. Ich freue mich zwar auf den sog. DK, aber in Warhammer gibts noch soviele Klasse neben ZEALOT die ich gern LvLn würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Hoffe das jeder die richtige Entscheidung trifft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rickrolled (21. Oktober 2008)

Nach 33 Level hab ich mein Fazit gezogen... Ich VERLÄNGER²!

Das Spiel ist einfach super, für einen RvRler und PvPler wie mich... endlich mal ein neues MMORPG, wo man merkt das es im Jahre 2008 raus gekommen ist und kein Epic fail ala A**, wirklich gute Inovationen und gut bewerte Sachen kopiert und verbessert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blizzard ist ja auch schon fleissig am Kopieren, da sie gemerkt haben "hui tolles Spiel hat Mythic gebaut" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wird beide Spiele gut tun... da Konkurrenz die Firmen dazu bringt, gute Neuerungen zu bringen und Sie sich nicht mehr ausruhen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wayne der 4. (21. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

also ich wer erstmal nicht verlängern, klar ich hab ne menge Spaß in WAR, aber da ich zeitlich sehr eingeschränkt bin, möchte ich nicht soviel Zeit mit twinken verbrigen, da die Karriere die mich am meisten interessiert, wenn alles gut läuft erst im Dezember kommt. Hab jetzt mal jede Karriere ein wenig angespielt aber bleib bei keiner so richtig hängen, momentan interessieren mich die Gebiete mehr und meine Chars wechsel ich öfter als meine Unterwäsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Steig dann einfach mal wieder ein wenn der Ritter des Sonnenordens kommt. Dann sind die paar Stunden, die ich in der Woche zocken kann wenigstens gut investiert und ich merk irgendwann hoffentlich net das ich doch lieber was anderes gespielt hätte.


----------



## Wunala (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde nicht verlängern...

1.man wird in Szenarios ab 32 nur auf 36 angehoben und hat keinen Spaß mehr gegen 40er geonehittet zu werden(warum denkt man nicht nach und macht das Szenario bis 39 und eins mit 40 XD )
2.das questen ging mir dann ab 32 auf den Sack
3.die eigenen items sehen fast immer gleich aus,egal wie rare sie sind z.B. meine Axt hat sich von lvl 1 bis auf 32 kaum sehbar verändert(Eisenbrecher)
4.nur durch ein addon namens Buffthrottle ist das Spiel überhaupt in Schlachten spielbar
5.nur durch nvidia System Einstellungen bekommt man überhaupt einigermaßen ansprechbare Grafik geboten
6.zu wenig Infos über die einzelnen Zutaten der Berufe z.B. Talismanherstellung und wozu sind die epic Teile bzw. was verbessern jeweils die 100 verschiedenen Kuriositäten XD
7.Das Aktionshaus ist zu unübersichtlich mit der Anordnung der Buttons und Einstellmöglichkeiten
8.zu wenig Infos über die Segen Flüche etc. auf ein Ziel
9.die Landschaften sind nicht zu stimmungsvoll designet
10.Am allerschlimmsten finde ich den 16 Farben Chat...Überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen mit anderen Games
11.PQ`s kann man selten im späteren Level abschliessen,da man meistens 5 Leute brauch und der LFG Channel funzt ja nur 50m weit XD
12. die Hintergrundmusik lässt im Game zu wünschen übrig,obwohl da das wunderbare Prague Philharmonic Orchestra mitmischt(Hans Zimmer hätte das besser mit dem Orchester gemchacht :-) )

Sollte erstmal reichen,um wieder in die Welt von WoW zu gehen,obwohl ich da schon paar Monate nicht mehr gespielt habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jehova (22. Oktober 2008)

Ums mit Hape Kerkeling zu sagen : " Ich bin dann mal weg..." 

Ich möchte beileibe niemandem das Spiel madig machen, und es ist auch in den vorangegangenen posts eigentlich alles gesagt worden. 

Auch ich habe mich Monate auf das Warhammer gefreut, habe einen sinnlosen Tag vor dem Rechner gesessen um bei der open beta dabei zu sein (414 :-)) und habe schlussendlich mehrere Charaktere auf lvl 15 bzw einen main auf lvl 32, kann also mit Fug und Recht von mir behaupten age of reckoning eine chance gegeben zu haben, aber was ich im kompletten Spiel vermisst habe ist der
CHARME, den die Welt von Warcraft bietet. Ich spreche nicht von besserer Grafik, schwacher performance oder ähnlichem, sondern der Detailverliebheit die man im gesamten Paket wiederfindet. 
Allein die Intromusik des Ladebildschirms von WOW schlägt jede Note in Warhammer. Ein Ritt durch Ironforge, und Altdorf wirkt wie eine Kulisse aus einem schlechten Western. Die unvermeidliche Stadt wird vermeidlich im Vergleich zu Ogrimar. NPC´s die in serpentinen auf mich zulaufen :-). Berufe, die den Namen nicht verdienen usw. und so fort.
Ohje, jetzt fang ich doch an aufzuzählen^^.
Warhammer macht einfach einen unfertigen Eindruck und trotz der ganz netten Ansätze befürchte ich, Mythic ist etwas zu kurz gesprungen. (Ich frage mich ganz ehrlich, was um Himmels Willen in der closed beta eigentlich getestet wurde wenn erst nach release bspw. ein rudimentäres chatsystem implementiert wird.) Das Argument, Blizzard hätte zu Beginn ebenfalls Startschwierigkeiten gehabt wird durch die dauernden Wiederholungen nicht besser. Wenn ich ein Produkt auf den Markt bringe, messe ich mich mit der _aktuellen_ Konkurrenz, nicht mit dem Wettbewerb vergangener Tage. 
Nach der ersten Euphorie ( habe mir den Spass gemacht und die ersten threads nach release von Age of Conan durchgeblättert :-)) werden meiner Ansicht nach eine Vielzahl der Spieler einen mangelnden Endcontent erkennen . Wenn Mythic hier nicht blizzardartig reagiert, wird eine Abstimmung mit den Füssen erfolgen.


Nichts für ungut. Prima wenn ihr euer Spiel gefunden habt, meins ist es leider nicht.

So long


----------



## Akashiya (22. Oktober 2008)

Eigentlich wollte ich verlängern, aber nachdem sich bei mir seit gestern Warhammer nach jedem Szenario und zwischendurch auch öfter mal verabschiedet, werde ich erstmal die nächsten 2 Wochen abwarten.


----------



## Anser (22. Oktober 2008)

Gekauft angetestet, festgestellt das sich zur Beta nicht wirklich viel verändert hat außer der Flüssigkeit des Clienten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nach 1 Woche in die Ecke gelegt. 
Das heißt keine Verlängerung da das Spiel absolut nicht mein Fall ist.


----------



## biene maya (22. Oktober 2008)

werds auch nicht verlängern-
es fehlt einfach die lanzeitmotivation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (22. Oktober 2008)

soo...

also das spiel ist ok, wenn man schon "leveln" muss dann isses mit pvp sicherlich am wenigsten langweilig. sehr positiv ist das man von level 1 an pvp hat und auch spass dran hat. wie bei AoC auch fürchte ich aber dass der spielspass immer mehr abnimmt mit leveln, spezialfähigkeiten. doubleknockbackstundotindielavaschmeissbuttons. die ersten 20 level sind jedenfalls recht klasse, tor anoc inn allerdings dann das maximum an langeweile. gottlob gibts ja noch quests.
die qualität des endgamespiels wird sich am pvp feststellen lassen. ein gutes pvp game braucht keinen "content" keine 178 level und schon garkeine sinnlosen items, da die ja eh jeder hat und somit eh alle aufm gleichen level sind... man braucht nur ewig um den mist zu bekommen. es wird die frage sein ob das pvp ausreicht um spieler halten zu können. man schau sich nurmal UO an.. das seit nunmehr über 10 jahren läuft und zig tausende von spielern im game hält, trotz grottengrafik und sandbox system.


ob ich war  weiterspiel... hmm. sollte nach langen jahren des wartens Darkfall endlich fertig sein und es nur 10% von dem hält was es verspricht ist das thema WAR erledigt. ich kann keine level mehr sehn, keine festen charakterklassen, kein gejammere über items die n anderes gruppenmitglied bekommmt, andererseits ist war das kurzweiligste und am wenigsten anödende onlinegame auf dem markt. wenn überhaupt son post-uo game, dann wohl warhammer.


----------



## Sethek (22. Oktober 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> na den troll verbitt ich mir aber. ansonsten dank ich für die erklärung und geb zu: da lag ich wohl daneben, das sei mir einmal auch gestattet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann verzeih mir bitte den Troll.
Kudos zu der Reaktion - findet man online recht selten, zumal ich schon sehr direkt und unfreundlich wahr.
Aber das sei mir auch *hust* einmal gestattet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunkelhorn (22. Oktober 2008)

ich sehe mir das game ende dezember nochmal für einen monat an mit dem neuen Rechner der dann Leistungstechnisch auf der Höhe der Zeit ist. Derzeit nerven mich die massiven Performance einbrüche. An manchen tagen spiele ich komplett ruckelfrei dann wieder hängt es wie sau.

Wenn sie das bis Anfang Jänner in den Griff bekommen nehm ich ein Abo


----------



## Gri-Gorij (22. Oktober 2008)

Werde auch nicht verlängern, denke ich werde wohl zu WoW zurück gehen. Hat nix mit den Fehlern und Bugs zu tun, das war ja zu erwarten bei einem neuen Spiel. Geht vielmehr um das Spiel an sich, ab lvl 20 verlier ich mit jeder Klasse die Lust am spielen. Es öffnet sich immer nur ein oder vll maximal 2 verschiedene Scenarios, die PQ sind fast nur zum einflusssammeln da weil kaum jemand da is der mitmacht. Die PvE q sind auf dauer immer gleich und nur die RvR-schlachten um die Burg machen richtig spaß, aber da is zu wenig los um auf dauer zu motivieren. Alles in allem tendier ich doch zu einem Spiel mit mehr PvE inhalten.


----------



## Pymonte (22. Oktober 2008)

Jehova schrieb:


> Wenn Mythic hier nicht blizzardartig reagiert, wird eine Abstimmung mit den Füssen erfolgen.



Ich hoffe nicht.

Was die Details angeht: Ja, WoW hat mehr Spielereien... bringt WAR aber nichts, da das Setting real ist und dort auch noch Massen an Spielern durch die Wege müssen. Was bringt mir ein Gasthof, der voll von Schnickschnack ist, wenn ich beim Angriff nicht ordentlich durchkomme. Aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache btw gibts viele schöne Orte, die sind halt nur nicht so offensichtlich wie in WoW (bzw die vielen sinnlosen Anspielungen ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Musik find ich in WAR auch etwas fad, ist aber, wie in WoW eh aus. 

Bei den Städten sag ich: wer Pappaufstellerhäuser und kleine WInzhauptstädte mag soll wirklich bei WoW bleiben. Wer aber eine Hauptstadt möchte, sollte sich WAR ansehen. Riesige Viertel und Gebäude, viele verschiedene Einrichtrungen usw. Nicht alles so aufs Konzept: PvP Area, Melee Area, Caster Area, Heiler Area getrimmt. Sry von den WoW Städten war ich bei meinem ersten Besuch echt enttäuscht. Diese 'Boahr wie imposant'-feeling stellt sich einfach nicht ein, da die Städte minimalistisch klein sind. Es gibt Dörfer in WAR die größer sind.

Aber hey, solange sie nicht wie Blizzard arbeiten wird Stil und Geschmack immer überwiegen und es WARHAMMER bleiben und nicht eine Anhäufung von Anspielungen und kitsch sein...

PS: Und nein, ich bin kein WAR Fanboy, ich bin Warhammer Fan. Ich weiß das es echte Gründe gibt nicht WAR zu spielen. Mich nerven die CDs auch, allerdings hab ich bisher 3 gehabt, seit OB. Davon 2 selbstverschuldet. Bugs sind vorhanden und da muss sich WAR auch nicht mit dem X Jahre alten WoW messen, sondern eher mit anderen Publikationen der letzten Tage. Und da ist eher AoC vergleichbar und da ist WAR wesentlich besser. Respektive kann man natürlich auch WoW vor 5 Jahren zum Vergleich dazuziehen. Nicht zu vergessen das WoW auch heute noch genug Bugs und Fehler hat (ich sag nur das schwebende Geländer in BB, das man bis heute nicht gefixt hat). WAR hat einen guten Start hingelegt und man muss es nicht mögen. Aber die meisten Leute die hier posten, scheinen eher mit dem Gedanken gekommen zu sein: "Das ist WoW nru mit mehr PvP und Open PvP" und ich hoffe ganz ehrlich, das diese alle gehen, denn mit solchen Leuten geht kein Keepraid, leider. 5h Stunden sinnlos Trash und Bosse kloppen schaffen sie, aber die Belagerung geben sie nach 15min auf, wenn der Kampf etwas losgeht...


----------



## Silzaress (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde es nicht verlängern, weil...

1. Es zu Release noch Bugs gibt die es schon bei der Beta sehr sehr lange Zeit gab. Dann noch das Spiel mit diesen Bugs zu veröffentlichen finde ich unterste Schublade. WAR ist nun schon ein paar Wochen draußen und es gibt immer noch die gleichen Bugs. Um mal einen gravierenden zu nennen: Stirbt ein Spieler im BG ist es möglich, dass andere Spieler diesen Spieler auf dem Spielfeld (in der Gruppenansicht schon) nicht mehr sehen können. Klickt man diesen Spieler über das Gruppenmenü an und ist er in Reichweite um zu heilen ist dies allerdings nicht möglich, da, wie gesagt, der Spieler nicht sichtbar ist. Diesen Bug gibt es schon seit einer halben Ewigkeit und es hat sich nicht getan. Gar nichts. Sorry das is mir dann auch i-wann zu blöd, wenn so schwerwiegende Fehler nicht beseitigt werden.

2. Animationen sowohl vonChars (teilweise) sowie auch die Zauberanimationen sind nicht gut umgesetzt. Die Sorceress krümmt sich bei jedem Bolt zusammen als hätte sie Bauchkrämpfe vom feinsten und auch die Zauberanimationen selbst finde ich sehr mau.

3. Kein flüssiges Gameplay. I-wie ist mir das alles zu abgehackt und zu eckig/kantig vom Spielfeeling her. Das Ganze wirkt einfach nicht "rund" in sich.

4. Atmosphäre=0. Keine stimmige Welt. Alles kahl, leer und öde. Teilweise grausame Farben.

5. Hängt mit Punkt 4 zusammen und ist in jedem Fall Geschmackssache. Die Grafik von Warhammer will mir i-wie so gar nicht gefallen.


Es ist nicht alles schlecht an WAR und es gibt gute Ansätze und teilweise ganz nette Ideen, leider reicht das aber nicht aus um meinen Acc zu verlängern.Wie jemand schon vor mir gesagt hat, ich logge mich ein, spiele 30 Mins und hab keine Lust mehr. Kann ja auch nicht Sinn der Sache sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (22. Oktober 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Aber die meisten Leute die hier posten, scheinen eher mit dem Gedanken gekommen zu sein: "Das ist WoW nru mit mehr PvP und Open PvP" und ich hoffe ganz ehrlich, das diese alle gehen, denn mit solchen Leuten geht kein Keepraid, leider. 5h Stunden sinnlos Trash und Bosse kloppen schaffen sie, aber die Belagerung geben sie nach 15min auf, wenn der Kampf etwas losgeht...



Solange du dir dessen bewusst bist, dass dann Mythic nicht gerade unerhebliches Kleingeld abhanden geht, um dir entsprechende Qualität zu liefern. Ich nenn es mal krass einen Teufelskreis. Deine Geduld findet dann nämlich an anderer Stelle ein Ende, spätestens wenn die Anti-Bug-Abteilung personell zurückgefahren werden muss oder eben nicht aufgestockt werden kann. Und ob EA im Rücken sich als besonders gut herausstellt, wage ich auch mal zu bezweifeln. Die schreiben rote Zahlen und wollen sich mit WAR gesund stoßen...


----------



## Pymonte (22. Oktober 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Solange du dir dessen bewusst bist, dass dann Mythic nicht gerade unerhebliches Kleingeld abhanden geht, um dir entsprechende Qualität zu liefern. Ich nenn es mal krass einen Teufelskreis. Deine Geduld findet dann nämlich an anderer Stelle ein Ende, spätestens wenn die Anti-Bug-Abteilung personell zurückgefahren werden muss oder eben nicht aufgestockt werden kann. Und ob EA im Rücken sich als besonders gut herausstellt, wage ich auch mal zu bezweifeln. Die schreiben rote Zahlen und wollen sich mit WAR gesund stoßen...



Wird nicht passieren. Sind noch emhr als genug Spieler auf den Servern, auch nach dem Freimonat. 

Auch Lotro klappt ohne Millionen-Spielerschaft sehr gut.

Wenn ich mir stattdessen WoW anschaue, bin ich ganz froh nicht mehr dieses Spiel zu spielen. Denn Kommerz ist nicht alles im Leben...


----------



## Yoll (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe einen Monat verlängert. Weil ich der Meinung bin man kann erst mit Max-Level was genaues sagen...
Aber ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht unbedingt das Gefühl daß WAR eine Langzeitmotivation bieten wird.
Für Gelegenheitsspieler sind 13 Euro einfach zu viel...und die Leute die wirklich viel spielen werden mit dem "Easy-Mode-Spiel" auf Dauer nichts anfangen können.

Ich meine man muß sich mal schauen was Mythic vor 7 Jahren mit DAOC geschaffen hat:

- Da gibt es einwandfreie Chatkanäle (in WAR eine lachnummer!)
- flüssige und stimmige Figurenanimationen (in War wirkt alles billig und eckig)
- Housing
- Gildenallianzen bis 20 Gilden (in WAR zwei?!)
- 9 verschiedene Resistenzen (Schlag, Stoß, Schnitt, Hitze, Kälte, Materia, Energie, Geist, Körper) In WAR gibt es 3?!
- in Daoc zwar ein stupides und langweiliges Craftingsystem, aber man kann deutlich mehr Berufe erlernen und auch Rüstungen selbst herstellen sowie diese mit 5 Stats/Resis ect belegen. Wie will man sich in WAR eine abgestimmte Rüstung erstellen wenn es die Schlüsselberufe nicht gibt?

Und noch so einiges was in einem 7 Jahre altem Spiel deutlich besser und umfangreicher vorhanden ist als in dem neustem Spiel derselben Firma! Eigentlich sollte man doch mehr Fortschritt als Rückschritt erkennen können.

Allerdings ist nicht alles an WAR schlecht... es kann wenn man nur mal ab und zu ein wenig spielt auch Spaß machen. Aber wenn man irgendwie was mit seinem Char erreichen möchte (was ja eigentlich Sinn eines Rollenspieles ist) dann ist WAR wohl ehr dritte Wahl.

Mal sehn wie es ist wenn mein Char 40 ist. Vielleicht ist es ja dann alles ganz anders.


----------



## Jehova (22. Oktober 2008)

> Wenn ich mir stattdessen WoW anschaue, bin ich ganz froh nicht mehr dieses Spiel zu spielen. Denn Kommerz ist nicht alles im Leben...




Hmm, das kann ich nicht so recht nachvollziehen. Oder meinst Du EA ist ein karritativer Verein? 
Ist wohl ein Fall von in die Mode gekommenem Blizzardbashing. Wo ist da eigentlich das Problem. Blizzard liefert seit Jahren ein excellentes Spiel ab das vom Markt entsprechend angenommen wird.

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Oder wie heisst es so schön, Neid muss man sich verdienen - Mitleid bekommt man umsonst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. Oktober 2008)

Denn dein ist das Lag und die Abstürze und die leeren Szenarien in Ewigkeit.
WAAAGH!


----------



## Rickrolled (22. Oktober 2008)

@Yoll

Schonmal dran gedacht das WAR ein Mainstream taugliches RvR MMORPG werden sollte? Darum auch viel änlichkeit mit WoW hat? Das Rad kann nunmal nicht neu erfinden sondern nur verbessern. DaoC war zwar ein geniales RvR MMORPG aber alles andere als Mainstream tauglich.



Yoll schrieb:


> - Da gibt es einwandfreie Chatkanäle (in WAR eine lachnummer!)


seit patch gibts es zonenweite allgemeine Chatkanäle /1 und /2... falls du das meinst.



Yoll schrieb:


> -flüssige und stimmige Figurenanimationen (in War wirkt alles billig und eckig)


teils teils, ist mein eindruck. bei meinen Zwerg finde ich die Animationen sehr gelungen... bei meinen Chosen finde ich sie wenniger toll. man merkt das die Zeit knapp würde... und bevor man an wichtigen Sachen spart, dann doch lieber an Sachen wie zb Animationen. ein zweites A** will wohl keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das Grundgerüst ist solide bei WAR.




Yoll schrieb:


> -Housing


war eine kostenlose Erweiterung von Mythic, die erst später ins Spiel gekommen ist.




Yoll schrieb:


> - 9 verschiedene Resistenzen (Schlag, Stoß, Schnitt, Hitze, Kälte, Materia, Energie, Geist, Körper) In WAR gibt es 3?!


Widerstand, initiative, Willenskraft, Kampfgeschick (wirken sich auch auf die deffensive aus) + die 3 Magieresistenzen... immer noch umfangreich.



Yoll schrieb:


> -in Daoc zwar ein stupides und langweiliges Craftingsystem, aber man kann deutlich mehr Berufe erlernen und auch Rüstungen selbst herstellen sowie diese mit 5 Stats/Resis ect belegen. Wie will man sich in WAR eine abgestimmte Rüstung erstellen wenn es die Schlüsselberufe nicht gibt?


In DaoC gab es am anfang auch noch nicht alle Berufe. Spellcrafter und Alchimist zb kamen erst mit dem Addon SI dazu, auch hier ist alles Mainstream tauglicher geworden. schonmal gesehen wieviel Talisman Slots die Sets später haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? da wird man seine auch Rüstung abstimmen können. zwar nicht so umfangreich wie bei DaoC wo man Stundenlang vorm Ausrüstungsplaner saß. worauf der Mainstream sicher keine lust hätte.



Yoll schrieb:


> Allerdings ist nicht alles an WAR schlecht... es kann wenn man nur mal ab und zu ein wenig spielt auch Spaß machen. Aber wenn man irgendwie was mit seinem Char erreichen möchte (was ja eigentlich Sinn eines Rollenspieles ist) dann ist WAR wohl ehr dritte Wahl.


Wenn einen Rufränge und die damit verbunden Itemspirale + RA System (änlich wie bei DaoC nur ohne Aktive RA`s, die haben die Chars bei WAR schon von Haus aus), Wälzer des Wissen, Open RvR/PvP usw... nicht ansprechen. mag das zutreffen...

dann sollte man doch beim Genre König bleiben und grinden, grinden, grinden, farmen, farmen... usw... kennt man ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss halt jeder selber wissen, ob er lieber gescriptete Boss encounter farmt oder gegen Menschen spielt, weiter enwickeln kann man seine Chars in beiden Spiele. Nur der Weg ist ein anderer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tulio71 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde mich nach dem Freimonat nicht anmelden. Das Spiel ist okay, allerdings finde ich den PvE Part beschämend und die Nachhaltigkeit des Charakters auch nicht sonderlich gegeben. Das Spiel bietet außer PvP-Level grinden nicht wirklich langfristige unterhaltsame Beschäftigung. Desweiteren gab für mich auch der Ausschlag, dass die nächste WOW-Erweiterung am 13.11. deutliche Maßstäbe in Punkte Qualität und Spielinhalt setzt (ich habe einen Betaaccount). Also werde ich zu WOW zurückkehren.

WAR hat eine Weile Spaß gemacht, aber als mein Haupt-MMORG werde ich es definitiv nicht betreiben, dafür mangelt es an allen Ecken und Enden an Qualität und "Polish" und "Content" finde ich. Ich habe mich auch wen wenig selber belogen, weil ich nach den vielen Enttäuschungen der letzten MMORG-Jahre so ausgehungert auf ein richtig tolles Spiel war.


----------



## Riku182 (22. Oktober 2008)

Also ich werde erstmal warten auf das Große Update. Nicht wegen den Klassen sondern wegen dem Performance Update da es mir momentan einfach noch zu viel laggt. Wenn dass Update dann draußen ist werde ich erstmal einen Monat Spielen. Ich glaube auch ich brauche erstmal eine Pause von RPG´s denn das leveln nervt langsam.


----------



## Pymonte (22. Oktober 2008)

Jehova schrieb:


> Hmm, das kann ich nicht so recht nachvollziehen. Oder meinst Du EA ist ein karritativer Verein?
> Ist wohl ein Fall von in die Mode gekommenem Blizzardbashing. Wo ist da eigentlich das Problem. Blizzard liefert seit Jahren ein excellentes Spiel ab das vom Markt entsprechend angenommen wird.
> 
> Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> ...



EA hat weder etwas mit Mythic oder GOA am Hut. Von daher ist es erst mal egal. Solange Mythic und GOA gute Arbeit liefern und das tuns ie derzeit, sehe ich keinen Grund dort Geldgier zu vermuten... also nicht mehr, als bei jedem anderen. 

WoW hingegen wird nun immer mehr vereinfacht, schneller und massenfreundlicher gemacht. Zusätzlich kann man nun Figuren, Brettspiele, Kartenspiele usw für das Game kaufen um noch mehr Umsatz zu machen. Mal ehrlich: sicherlich kann man das Produkt ausschlachten wie und wo man will. Und sicherlich ist es eine gute Idee in unserer kapitalistischen Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber es muss auch nicht sein und zerstört mMn auch etwas vom Spielspass und vom flair des Games (der eh schon en Knick hat dank BC).

Blizzards Spiel ist übrigens genausowenig exzellent wie jeder behauptet, das ist keines von Blizz spielen. Sie sind gut, teilweise sogar sehr gut. Aber sie werden eben in den Himmel gelobt. Star Craft, DAS war ein sehr gutes Spiel. WarCraft 3 war eine Story Kopie von StarCraft die etwas umgebaut ins WarCraft Universum verlegt wurde. Und grafisch wars auch nicht top. Dennoch war es auch kein schlechtes Spiel, nein es war auch sehr gut. Andererseits ist auch C&C sehr gut oder Dawn of War. Aber dennoch tun eben viele so, als ob alle Spiele, die Blizz erschafft, Gold wert sind. Dabei sind schon einige in der Versenkung gelandet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sowas hört man natürlich nie.

WoW war ein sehr tolles MMORPG bis lvl 60. Es hat das Genre massenfreundlicher gemacht, einige neue und viele alte Ideen zusammengeführt usw.
Nun allerdings steht bröckelt die Fassade langsam. Die Spielermotivation sinkt merklich. Denn die 'Neuen' haben nicht die Erfahrung und das Engagement für ein MMORPG und die 'Alten' sind unterfordert.

Also wird Conent generft, Aufwand verringert und das leicht 'asia-grind-artige' WoW (sehr leicht, aber dennoch...) wird schneller und leichter. Allerdings wird nun (wie man in BC gesehen hat) immer schneller der Endcontent, die Langzeitmotivation von WoW verbraucht. Während man bei BC anfänglich wenigstens noch ewig farmen musste wegen Ruf/Berufen usw und dann ab und zu sich sogar was im Raid getan hat, wird einem bei WotLK das Ruffarmen vereinfacht, das farmen an sich soll geringer ausfallen und JEDER soll den Endcontent sehen (was natürlich massive Anpassungen an der Spielmechanik nach sich zog... die nun meines Erachtens noch einfacher ist als zuvor. Wo man früher TheoryCrafter sein musste, um erfolgreich zu sein, schafft es bei WotLK vermutlich jeder. Selbst die kooperations-Unwilligen (die sich nie Addons für den Raid holen wollten, oder Tränke, what ever), die mega-loot-Geilen und die totalen Blindfische.).
Doch derzeit sieht WotLK so aus: einige Instanzen, die man sehr sehr schnell durchhat. Wo man früher (ohne das jemand zieht) noch nen guten Abend (2-5h) für die Instanzen gebraucht hat, ist das nun in ner halben Stunde getan. Das ist aber nicht unbedingt positiv. Denn nachdem man 3-5 mal durchgerannt ist, wird das schnell öde. Auf LvL 80 dann die nächste Ernüchterung: Nix zu tun. Raid hat man oder hat man nicht, auch wenn es (hoffentlich) mehr Raids geben wird. Gefarmt ist noch schneller, Gruppencontent sehr schnell Öde, Daily Quests auch. Achievements sammelt man zwar ein paar, aber für die Guten muss man eh wieder viel Zeit und ne gute Gilde mitbringen. Raidconent wird auch schneller gehen...vielleicht diesmal aber etwas anspruchsvoller sein, wenn Blizzard tatsächlich Boss-Addons verbieten sollte. Während mir bei BC schon die Langeweile nach 3 Monaten schon unertrählich war (90% der Fraktionen ehrfürchtig, daher kein Grund mehr Instanzen zu gehen, waren eh öde und ausgelutscht... mal abgesehen das sie in BC auch noch hässlich waren; Berufe auf max... sogar 2 mal gewechselt in der Zeit; und Raidconent bei Kara clear -- und immer schneller aufwärts) dann wird man bei WotLK nach 1-2 Monaten schon wie ein Fisch auf dem trockenen sein.

Das einzig Innovative ist an dieser Stelle übrigens das Open Battleground. Aber ich werd lachen wenn die Server laggen und Abstürzen wenn zu viele Spieler es machen... dan bin ich übrigens der erste der ein WoW Flame Thread schreibt. Nicht weil ich von Natur aus Böse bin (na gut, deswegen auch), sondern wiel diese Leute derzeit WAR wegen Minilags usw flamen. Und ich mein nicht echte Performance einbrüche, sondern echt 1-2 sekunden lags, die ich persönlich auch noch nie hatte.
Dennoch eine gute Idee, auch wenn sie dank Fraktionsungleichgewicht (welches derzeit schlimmer als bei WAR ist) und Belohnungsmangel entweder untergeht oder nur mangelhaft nutzbar ist ODER aus den falschen Gründen von den falschen Leuten gespielt wird.

...

Ich wollt eigentlich gar nicht soviel dazu schreiben. Mir liegen übrigens beide Spiele sehr am Herzen. Aber wenn ich die Wahl hätte zwischen WoW (und vor allem WotLK wie ich es aus der BETA kenne) und derzeit WAR, dann bleib ich lieber bei WAR. Da hab ich nochmehr Hoffnung, das sich alles in die 'richtige Richtung' entwickelt.

PS: Hätte ich die Zeit, würd ich vermutlich beides spielen, respektiv WotLK wenigstens mal antesten. Denn ich hänge auch sehr an dem 'alten Gameplay' und hab auch einige gute Freunde in WoW gefunden. Aber mir schauderts einfach bei der Vorstellung nochmal den Farmaufwand zu haben um dann am Ende noch schneller und weniger 'Endconent' bestreiten zu können. Das ist mir persönlich zu wenig Motivation.



> Denn dein ist das Lag und die Abstürze und die leeren Szenarien in Ewigkeit.
> WAAAGH!



Bevor ichs vergesse, aber: Wer auf dem falschen Server spielt ist selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sicherlich kann man das nicht vorher wissen, aber klar ist nun mal, nicht alle Server werden glerich ausgelastet.
Ich und ca 200 Leute unserer Allianz haben weder Lags noch Abstürze (die letzten CTDs durch den Hotfix sind bei mir und 90% der anderen Spieler wieder weg, dank dem neuen Hotfix). Und Szenarien gehen alle paar Minuten, meistens sogar Sekunden auf. Spiele Destro auf Bolgasgrad.

Und ja, neu anfangen wör ein Alternative gewesen, wer den Weg nicht gehen will, soll sich nicht beschweren, das nicht alles so rund läuft. Tote Server gibt übrigens auch bei WoW mehr als genug *hust*

-- Ich war grad so in schreiblaune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (22. Oktober 2008)

Monkeyrama schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich nur Folgendes sagen.
> 
> Warst du beim Start von Lineage II, World of Warcraft und Age of Conan dabei? Hast du gesehen wie schlecht es dort lief. Im gegensatz dazu ist das in War Kinderkacke. Zuma nderen solltest du deine Treiber überprüfen, den Rechner vieleicht neu installieren, oder darüber nachdenken ob deine Hardware auch richtig zusammenpasst
> Das Kommt nunmal am anfang, Aber da viele Kinder ja Zerstörung spielen wollen weil die so Cool sind ist es Klar das es dort Warteschlangen gibt. Fang doch einfach auf Seiten der Ordnung an oder tue in der wartezeit was nützliches wie haushalt machen etc.
> ...





/sign



aber ist mir recht, alle die meckern weg und man hat wieder mehr spaß im spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




also mir macht war spaß, mich stört es nur das es zuviele server gibt die nicht gut bevölkert sind und szenarien kaum aufgehen. diese vllt zusammen schmeißen und ich wär 100% zufrieden


----------



## abszu (22. Oktober 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> EA hat weder etwas mit Mythic oder GOA am Hut. Von daher ist es erst mal egal. Solange Mythic und GOA gute Arbeit liefern und das tuns ie derzeit, sehe ich keinen Grund dort Geldgier zu vermuten... also nicht mehr, als bei jedem anderen.



EA besitzt Mythic. Seit dem Kauf ist Mythic nichts anderes als eine EA-Filiale.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Electronic-...-/meldung/74522

Und wenn Mythic nicht genug Umsatz macht, wirds zu gemacht. Wäre ja nicht das erstemal, immerhin reden wir hier von Electronic Arts, einer Firma, die keine Hemmungen hatte, Namen wie Origin oder Bullfrog verschwinden zu lassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Während mir bei BC schon die Langeweile nach 3 Monaten schon unertrählich war (90% der Fraktionen ehrfürchtig, daher kein Grund mehr Instanzen zu gehen, waren eh öde und ausgelutscht... mal abgesehen das sie in BC auch noch hässlich waren; Berufe auf max... sogar 2 mal gewechselt in der Zeit; und Raidconent bei Kara clear -- und immer schneller aufwärts) dann wird man bei WotLK nach 1-2 Monaten schon wie ein Fisch auf dem trockenen sein.



Ich will auf dein gesamtes restliches Blizzard-Gekloppe nicht eingehen, aber aus DIESEM zitierten Satz wird dein Problem doch klar: Du hast scheinbar verdammt viel Zeit zum zocken. Das es für Leute wie dich ärgerlich ist, daß WoW immer freundlicher für Gelegenheitsspieler gestaltet wird, kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen. Ich gehör jedenfalls zur Masse, die den Raidcontent von BC noch nicht clear hat, mein Mainchar ist noch nicht überall ehrfürchtig, für mich kommt WotLK eigentlich sogar 2-3 Monate zu früh. Unser Raid hatte sich gerad mal bis Archimonde durchgeboxt, Sunwell und BT fehlen praktisch noch ganz...

Bin nur gespannt, ob du bei deiner vorhandenen Zockzeit wirklich _lange_ an WAR Spass haben wirst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> PS: Hätte ich die Zeit, würd ich vermutlich beides spielen, respektiv WotLK wenigstens mal antesten. Denn ich hänge auch sehr an dem 'alten Gameplay' und hab auch einige gute Freunde in WoW gefunden. Aber mir schauderts einfach bei der Vorstellung nochmal den Farmaufwand zu haben um dann am Ende noch schneller und weniger 'Endconent' bestreiten zu können. Das ist mir persönlich zu wenig Motivation.



Warum genau musst du "Farmaufwand" betreiben? WoW ist ein Spiel und kein Wettrennen... :




> -- Ich war grad so in schreiblaune
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich auch, hehe..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (22. Oktober 2008)

Werde ich WAR weiterspielen? Klare Frage, klare Antwort: Weiß nicht.

Da hier jeder ein mehr oder weniger ausführliches Resümee  abgibt, will ich das auch tun.

Gemessen an AoC ist Warhammer ein Wunder von Stabilität und Bugfreiheit. Zumindest bei mir. Das muß man ja immer dabei sagen. Wo ich bei AoC die Hände über dem Kopf zusammengeschlagen auf Grund der stümperhaften Implementierung von Sachen wie dem Postsystem, dem Auktionshaus usw, da läuft hier alles perfekt. Von der Technik her sehe ich absolut keinen Grund, nicht weiterzuspielen.

Was mich dennoch etwas zögern läßt, sind zwei Dinge. Ersten: ich habe oft das Gefühl mich in einem Singleplayergame zu befinden. Man trifft kaum Leute (mein Main ist lvl 18), und wenn, dann wird nicht miteinander geredet. Überhaupt, es wird so gut wie nie geredet. Da wurde ja sogar bei AoC mehr kommuniziert. Und das will was heißen bei dem Chatsystem von AoC.

Zweitens: Das Spiel ist mir WoW zu ähnlich. Ok, ok, nicht mit Steinen werfen. Mit lvl 18 habe ich sicher noch nicht alles gesehen und erlebt. Aber ständig habe ich das Gefühl, das kenne ich schon. Das habe ich schon tausend Mal gemacht. Das man den Dingen einen anderen Namen gibt, eine andere Grafik oder eine andere Texture, ändert nichts daran, das es immer noch die selben Dinge sind. Es macht keinen Unterschied, ob ich es BG oder Szenario nenne. Die Nordwacht ist im Prinzip auch nur ein Auge des Sturms. Die Shooter-Spieler kennen das Spielprinzip unter dem Namen Domination. Bei Capture the Flag ist es egal, wie ich es nenne. Das Spielprinzip ist trotzdem das Gleiche. 

Dieses Gefühl, alten Kram unter einem neuen Namen zu bekommen, hatte ich bei AoC nicht. Zumindest nicht die ersten 20 Level und innerhalb von Tortage. Es ist bitterschade, das AoC so von Funcom versaut worden ist.

Zwei Fraktionen, ein paar Rassen, ein paar Klassen. Sie heißen zwar anders, aber den Paladin, den Jäger oder den Magier erkenne ich trotzdem wieder. RvR, was ist das anderes als ein hochtrabender Name für Open PvP? Dabei hatte ich tatsächlich eine zeitlang geglaubt, bei Warhammer würden wirklich Realm vs. Realm spielen. Also Server vs Server.

Wenn ich lvl 40 bin, werde ich noch einmal über die Frage stay or go nachdenken. Aber dann wird vermutlich das WoW-Addon schon draussen sein, und das könnte durchaus die Rolle einer Entscheidungshilfe annehmen.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Faruu (22. Oktober 2008)

W.A.R. macht extrem viel Laune und ist kurzweiliger als WoW. Eigentlich war ich immer ein Freund des PvE in WoW und habe PvP ziemlich öde gefunden, doch W.A.R. macht so vieles beim PvP besser, dass mir der ganze Rotz von PvE völlig abgeht. Wer braucht überhaupt PvE? Doch nur Spiele, die kein ordentliches PvP hinbekommen. Bei UT brauchte ich auch keine Solokampagne.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde Warhammer nicht verlängern, da mir die Klasse Schwarzer Gardist fehlt! ich komme womöglich wieder, wenn sie diese Klasse nachreichen.
Außerdem finde ich es leider ziemlich langweilig, und ja ich bin pvpspieler, aber egal ich werde mal vorerst mich auf diablo 3 freuen


----------



## Spittykovski (22. Oktober 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> ...
> 
> WoW hingegen wird nun immer mehr vereinfacht, schneller und massenfreundlicher gemacht. Zusätzlich kann man nun Figuren, Brettspiele, Kartenspiele usw für das Game kaufen um noch mehr Umsatz zu machen. Mal ehrlich: sicherlich kann man das Produkt ausschlachten wie und wo man will. Und sicherlich ist es eine gute Idee in unserer kapitalistischen Zeit
> 
> ...



Boah ist ja gut jeder hat kapiert das du WOW nicht abkannst. Das Totschlagargument "Auf solche Spieler kann kann in meinem mmo xy gerne verzichten" zieht in deinem Fall auch langsam. Dieses antikommerz gelaber kann ich auch nichtmehr hören. Ja Blizzard legt sich nunmal auf die breite Masse aus, weil von dieser die meisten Anfragen kommen. Ist doch gut so, besser als wenn man garnicht auf seine Community hört.

Und leider hat nunmal WAR auch noch seine Kinderkrankheiten die eben nicht schön sind (Animationen, Bugs etc.) also ein guter Grund für mich den Monat keine 15 takken latzen zu müssen. Ich komme gerne auf WAR zurück wenn sich das geglättet hat, weil das Spielsystem gefällt mir wirklich gut. Nu bestimmte Sachen sind frustrierend zur Zeit und ich möchte kein Spiel daddeln wo ich mich ärgern muss. Lieber später wieder, wenns gewachsen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Navidgirnuod (22. Oktober 2008)

ich zähle nun auch zu den leuten die nicht weiterspielen werden... ich spiele sogar obwohl ich noch fast 2 wochen könnte, nichtmehr weiter (lv33 bin ich). die gründe nenn ich kurz (falls es jemanden interessiert):

- die castanimationen die einfach weiterlaufen obwohl man unterbrochen wurde führen STÄNDIG dazu das man feuerbälle, heilungen usw. fliegen sieht die 0 schaden / heilung verursachen, der schaden kommt dann einfach verzögert aus dem nichts

das erträgt man 1 woche oder 2 aber dauerhaft frustiert es unendlich

PS: das ist nicht performanceabhängig sondern ein programmierfehler

- man vereinsamt extrem, da kaum jemand on ist ... ich spiele vor allem vormittags und morgens ... RVR findet da nicht statt und man ist froh wenn um 10 uhr morgens mal 5 leute on sind... da irgentwas zu tun ist nicht möglich

generell zuwenig spieler auf den servern

- im RVR versuchen die Spieler kämpfen extrem aus dem Weg zu gehen, d.h. sobald sie sehen das gegenwehr herrscht flieht die gruppe und greift einfach woanders an... Kämpfe sind meistens sehr kurz sobald eine Gruppe zurückgeschlagen wurde zerfällt sie oder greift woanders an

wie heisst das schöne Zitat: "es ist krieg aber keiner geht hin"

- PVE instanzen die grausam langweilig sind und zum grossen teil für das lvl unschaffbar

--> das sind meine gründe nichtmehr weiterzuspielen


----------



## Lorghi (22. Oktober 2008)

diese Peanuts immer. Mir fehlt ne Klasse, die Animationen stören....macht mal ne 5 stunden Schlacht mit & krönt sie mit nem Sieg. Jetzt weiss ich endgültig, daß ich bei WAR bleibe.


----------



## LängeralsdreiZeichen (22. Oktober 2008)

CuCu an die leaver. Gl hf. Bleiben tu ich weil das game einfach nur hammer ist weil
ich pvp geil finde
pvp geil umgesetzt wurde 
bugs stören mich net  

Ist euch eigentlich aufgefallen dass immer wenn jemand was gegen wow schreibt etliche flames von wowlern folgen und das obwohl es hier um war geht ????


----------



## trippleass gnom (22. Oktober 2008)

Jehova schrieb:


> Hmm, das kann ich nicht so recht nachvollziehen. Oder meinst Du EA ist ein karritativer Verein?
> Ist wohl ein Fall von in die Mode gekommenem Blizzardbashing. Wo ist da eigentlich das Problem. Blizzard liefert seit Jahren ein excellentes Spiel ab das vom Markt entsprechend angenommen wird.
> 
> Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> ...




Blizzard investiert zuwenig in World of Warcraft. Zuletzt habe ich eine Statistik gesehen wieviel Blizz in WOW investiert hat und um wieviel sie die community abgemolken haben. Da sind selbst Banken karritative Vereine. Die nehmen die User aus wie eine Räuberbande. Sie lassen sie sinnlos in der Gegend herumfarmen bis sie leergemolken sind. 

Du kennst doch die Berichte von den zerstörten Existenzen?

EA ist auch so ein Verein nur noch eine Spur mieser. Die haben geniale Studios geschlossen, weil sie zuwenig Rendite brachten. Denen sind ein paar Milionen Gewinn einfach zuwenig. 
Nun hat Myth die ehrenvolle Aufgabe bekommen, zu möglichst geringen Kosten ein Wow sehr ähnliches Game auf den Markt zu werfen. Schnell mal ne Lizenz gekauft mit der man gut werben kann und um die Warhammer-Fans an die Melkbank zu treiben.

Wie ein User oben schon beschrieben hatten die bei DAOC mehr Inhalt und sehr viel mehr tiefe - selbst die Grafik war besser. EA hat Myth unter Druck gesetzt mit dem Termin, um schneller abkassieren zu können. 

Das Ergebnis sieht man nun ... 

Zeigt EA die rote Karte für so ein Verhalten und zwingt sie zum Nachbessern ... keine Freibriefe für Abzocke und schlechte Gamequalität mehr!!!


----------



## Pymonte (22. Oktober 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> EA besitzt Mythic. Seit dem Kauf ist Mythic nichts anderes als eine EA-Filiale.
> 
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Electronic-...-/meldung/74522
> 
> ...



Solange das Spiel Geld abwirft, wird EA nicht wirklich Einfluss nehmen... und wenn dann gibts ja noch GW, auch die werden einges an Qualität und Geld reinstecken, aber das ist eigentlich nebensächlich. Ich weiß ja, das die Profitgier uns zu allem treibt, dennoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man muss es ja nicht so raushängen lassen.




> Ich will auf dein gesamtes restliches Blizzard-Gekloppe nicht eingehen, aber aus DIESEM zitierten Satz wird dein Problem doch klar: Du hast scheinbar verdammt viel Zeit zum zocken. Das es für Leute wie dich ärgerlich ist, daß WoW immer freundlicher für Gelegenheitsspieler gestaltet wird, kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen. Ich gehör jedenfalls zur Masse, die den Raidcontent von BC noch nicht clear hat, mein Mainchar ist noch nicht überall ehrfürchtig, für mich kommt WotLK eigentlich sogar 2-3 Monate zu früh. Unser Raid hatte sich gerad mal bis Archimonde durchgeboxt, Sunwell und BT fehlen praktisch noch ganz...
> 
> Bin nur gespannt, ob du bei deiner vorhandenen Zockzeit wirklich _lange_ an WAR Spass haben wirst.
> 
> ...



DU hast nicht bis zum Ende gelesen, da steht das ich nicht Zeit hab für beide MMOs, das sollte auch implizieren das ich im allgemeinen wenig/weniger Zeit hab.
Ich hab das in WoW geschafft mit teilweise nur 6-8Stunden pro Woche. Sicherlich auch mal ein Farmwochenende. Aber KaraRaids gehen an einem Abend, gingens ie auch schon damals. Gruul und Magi auch. T5 Content haben 2 Raidtage gefordert. Man muss nicht Progress Raider sein um diese Bosse zu knacken. Btw das Raiden hat sich shcon hingezogen nach Kara. Aber es war auch das einzig interessante und ist auch sehr shcnell abgestumpft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gab auf unserem Realm übrigens nach 2.4 massig Raids die locker mit 2-3 Raidtagen bis Ende BT/MH gekommen sind. Sunwell persönlich habe ich auch nicht erlebt. Soll auhc schwieriger sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ja bei WAR hab ich 1. genug zu tun und 2. weniger Zeit ^^ Außerdem ist es ein unterschied zu WoW: Dort musst ich 2 später 3 Abende in der Woche für WoW reservieren. Das brauch ich in WAR nicht. Ist Keepraid und ich bin on, bin ich dabei bis zum Ende oder bis ich was anderes vor hab. Ist was von der Gilde angesetzt, bin ich entweder dabei... oder eben nicht. Während man bei WoW immer etwas am Arsch war, wenn man einen Raid verpasst hat (wegen DKP, Items, Bosskills usw) ist es in WAR an sich wayne. Ist man dabei hatr man vermutlich (oder hoffentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Spass. Ist man nicht dabei, ändert sich für einen auch nicht so viel. Die nicht erhaltenen RP fallen nicht ins Gewicht und Items gibts so oder so nicht... oder DKP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allerdings muss man sich auf diese Einstellung auch einlassen... kann man zwar in WoW anwenden, aber dann würd ich persönlich keinen Sinn sehen das Spiel zu spielen.



> Warum genau musst du "Farmaufwand" betreiben? WoW ist ein Spiel und kein Wettrennen... :



Raids verlangen Vorbereitung und sry, aber etwas ehrgeiz schadet nicht. Ich muss auch kein Spiel spielen, wenn ich den Anspruch nicht habe, es möglichst erfolgreich zu beenden. Aber das sieht eh jeder anders.

Wie schon gesagt, es ist auch kein WoW Flame. Ich finds an sich ja ganz toll, das man es versucht 'Casual' (brr, schaudriges Wort) zu gestalten. Aber es geht auch anders. Anstatt 2 Klassen Gesellschaft (10/25ig Raider) und Vereinfachung des Buff und somit Skillsystems, hätte man auch mehr und zugänglichen Content machen können. Also statt jede RaidInstanz 2mal in 10 udn 25, lieber 2 verschiedene. So dass man laut Quests und Story beide Teile machen kann ohen im Nachteil zu sein. Die 10ner stürmen z.B. die unterne Viertel von Naxx und stürmen dann mit ein paar NPC Helden noch Kel'thuzat (oder so ähnlich). Die 25ger Variante ist in den oberen Stockwerken und kämpft allein gegen Kel'thuzat. So das sich die Instanzen ergänzen. Zusätzlich kann man noch Buffs/Boni o.ä. verteilen, damit es sich auch lohnt einem Abend Spieler aus den 10ner im 25ger mitzunehmen oder 25ger auch mal den 10ner Content zu bestreiten. Irgendwas, was ein Zusammenspiel und ein Gildenleben fördert, wie es in einem MMO eigentlich üblich sein sollte. Oder Ereignisse die den ganzen Server betreffen.
Bla bla bla usw.



> Boah ist ja gut jeder hat kapiert das du WOW nicht abkannst. Das Totschlagargument "Auf solche Spieler kann kann in meinem mmo xy gerne verzichten" zieht in deinem Fall auch langsam. Dieses antikommerz gelaber kann ich auch nichtmehr hören. Ja Blizzard legt sich nunmal auf die breite Masse aus, weil von dieser die meisten Anfragen kommen. Ist doch gut so, besser als wenn man garnicht auf seine Community hört.



Boah, das rumgehacke auf den Animationen (die im Keepraid egal sind) ist auch echt nervig und das Leute Unsinnigkeiten als Grund zum nicht verlängern angeben ist auch echt penetrant. Sry, das man Argumente, Gedanken und Meinungen in einem Forum zu Blatt bringt. Ja, ich weiß, es war auch nur deine Meinung, aber die hatte nicht wirklich was mit dem Thema zu tun.

PS: 
Wenn dich solche kleinen Unstimmigkeiten stören, was machst du eigentlich in deiner Freizeit? Sport? Geht ja nicht, man kann sich ja verletzen und das wär ja Quasi ein HumanBug...
oder andere PC Spiele? OMG, es hat ein Bug, also gleich wieder weg damit.
Kunst? Ne, der Pinsel verliert Haare... das ist Buggy... mach ich nicht.
Das war ne Hyperbel, also nciht zu ernst nehemn. Aber ich finde derzeit werden die Probleme und Fehler in WAR zusehr aufgebauscht. Sicherlich es gibt Bugs, Probleme usw. Ich verschließe meine Augen nicht für so etwas. Aber derzeit ist es nichts, was wirklich so schlimm wäre, dass das Spiel unspielbar oder schlecht wäre. 

ich hab vorher schon einmal gepostet: Wem es nicht gefällt, wenn der PC es nciht mitmacht oder es wirklich echte Probleme gibt, das sind Gründe. Niemand muss sich dafür rechtfertigen, ein Spiel zu spielen oder nicht; daher ist das Aggressionspotential in diesem Thread so hoch, denn hier muss man sich rechtfertigen und nicht alle Gründe sind gut.
Ich persönlich sage es mal so: Wer gehen will bzw nicht verlängern will, der kann dies gern tun. Aber so etwas wie 'Die Animationen sind nicht flüssig." oder  "Das Spiel ist Buggy (ohne konkrete Beispiele)" wird Niemanden wirklich stören oder vom Spielen abhalten. Das haben alle anderen auch irgendwo. Sagt doch stattdessen einfach: Derzeit gefällt es mir eben noch nicht. Dazu kann das eben genannte natürlich beitragen. Aber mal ehrlich, wenn alles so penibel beurteilt werden würde, würde es kein einziges PC Spiel auf den Markt schaffen... oder irgend ein anderes Gerät.

PPS: Ja mir ist übrigens grad langweilig, deswegen schreib ich so viel ^^


----------



## trippleass gnom (23. Oktober 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> PS:
> Wenn dich solche kleinen Unstimmigkeiten stören, was machst du eigentlich in deiner Freizeit? Sport? Geht ja nicht, man kann sich ja verletzen und das wär ja Quasi ein HumanBug...
> oder andere PC Spiele? OMG, es hat ein Bug, also gleich wieder weg damit.
> Kunst? Ne, der Pinsel verliert Haare... das ist Buggy... mach ich nicht.
> ...



Also Pinsel die zuviele Haare verlieren sind halt Schrott (wie Warhammer) und besser Pinsel verlieren wenig Haare. Der Vergleich mit dem Sport ist Blödsinning, der macht nur Sinn, wenn etwas externes - für das du Geld bezahlt hast - nicht funktioniert oder du etwas anderes geliefert bekommst.
Beim Sport wäre das ein Sportverein ohne Trainer, mit platten Bällen und ohne Halle. Das wäre ein "buggy" Sportverein.


----------



## German Viking (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe gestern meinen Account verlängert.

Bugs hin oder her... Für mich gibt es zur Zeit keine Alternative zu WAR.
Ich habe zwar noch die Accounts für WoW und HdRo, werde mir aber überlegen, welchen der beiden ich kündige.
Da die Community in WoW immer besch... wird, werde ich wohl HdRo PvE und WAR PVP zocken.

Für mich zählt einfach, dass ich bei WAR reingehen kann und kurz und intensiv zocken kann.
Mehr lässt meine Arbeit auch nicht zu. Die Ini´s in WoW (neben der schlechten Community) sind mir zu lang. Ausserdem kann ich Raid´s zeitmäßig nicht immer gut planen. 
Bei WAR gibts diese Probs nicht. Rein, kloppen, raus und gut.
Ausserdem war ich bei WoW ein PvP-Muffel... WAR zeigt, wie es richtig geht. Über die Performance-probs sehe ich hinweg. Das wird noch.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. Oktober 2008)

Bin jetzt offiziell raus aus WAR und spiele wieder EQ2 und wenn ich zwischendrin mal wirklich das Bedürfnis auf "rein, kloppen, raus" verspüre, starte ich Guild Wars. Da kapiert auch kaum einer, was er zu tun hat, aber es kostet auf lange Sicht weniger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (23. Oktober 2008)

Na, da der Thread immer noch offen ist, nach all der Zeit, scheint er ja doch wesentlich mehr Anklang zu finden.
Ich verstehe nicht, warum sich hier alles so auslässt...
Ich kann da Pymonte eigentlich ganz gut verstehen und stimme ihm insofern zu, dass viele der angebrachten Gründe sich eigentlich recht schnell als undurchdacht oder irrelevant abtun lassen. 



> Also Pinsel die zuviele Haare verlieren sind halt Schrott (wie Warhammer) und besser Pinsel verlieren wenig Haare. Der Vergleich mit dem Sport ist Blödsinning, der macht nur Sinn, wenn etwas externes - für das du Geld bezahlt hast - nicht funktioniert oder du etwas anderes geliefert bekommst.
> Beim Sport wäre das ein Sportverein ohne Trainer, mit platten Bällen und ohne Halle. Das wäre ein "buggy" Sportverein.


Und hier haben wir wieder jemanden, der ohne nachzudenken von sich auf andere schließt... *seufzt* Wenn WAR tatsächlich *faktisch *"Schrott" wäre, so wie du es darstellst, könnte man es wohl nicht auf X Titelblättern finden und es hätte vermutlich keinen finanziell flüssigen Publisher wie EA. Ich habe das Gefühl, du hast keine Ahnung, was für qualitative Aspekte "Schrott" eigentlich ausmachen.

Da scheinst du ja völlig seinen eindeutigen Hinweis, dass Sport, andere Spiele und Pinsel nur Bildnisse sind um seinen Punkt zu verdeutlichen, völlig überlesen zu haben. Mal ganz davon abgesehen scheinst du ihn auch nicht zu begreifen, da du eine absolute Fehlinterpretation an den Tag legst.
Ach, was erzähle ich hier... du versuchst mich vermutlich so oder so zu flambieren, egal ob ich freundlich, beleidigend oder erklärend auftrete...

Punkt ist dieser: Die immer wieder auftretenden Argumente oder Schlagwörter, die sich auf "Dieses Spiel ist qualitativ schlecht/gut" herunterbrechen lassen, disqualifizieren den Teilnehmer, da es sich bei dieser Diskussion unabdingbar um Geschmacksfragen handelt. Es ist sogar völlig hinfällig, was für Aspekte aufgezählt werden, welche (angeblich) die gute/schlechte Qualität beweisen, da sie in diesem Sinne so gut wie nicht objektiv messbar sind. Man kann "gute" Animationen nicht messen, Grafik im allgemeinen nicht, genauso wenig wie man Sound und Gameplay messen kann. Es ist und bleibt eine Frage der Bewertung nach Pseudo-objektiven Grundlagen, die aufgrund der Tatsache, dass diese Grundlagen von jedem selbst geschaffen werden (und daher wiederum subjektiv sind).
Dementsprechend ist jede Intention in der Debatte, die über "Mir gefällt es (nicht)" hinausgeht, wie bspw. das oben genannte "Warhammer ist Schrott" oder das bestimmt aufgetauchte "WAR RULZ", völlig hinfällig.

Diese Diskussion ist sinnlos - über Geschmack lässt sich nun mal nicht streiten, und jeder Versuch, Objektivität durch Möchtegernfakten hineinzubringen, scheitert daran, dass sie nicht objektiv sind. Dem einen gefällt's, dem anderen nicht.
Ihr solltet euch daran gewöhnen, sonst wird euch der Blutdruck noch zum Verhängnis.

Im Endeffekt verstehe ich auch nicht wirklich, warum dieser Thread so beliebt ist. Es kann mir völlig egal sein, was ein wildfremder Mensch im Internet, den ich nie gesehen habe und nie kennenlernen werde, so denkt. Es ist mir völlig rille, ob du nun auch WAR magst oder aus welchen Gründen nicht.
Es ist noch nicht einmal *Grundlage *für eine Diskussion, da mein Hobby keine Auswirkungen auf ein anderes Leben hat.
Es kann letztlich doch jedem von euch so ziemlich egal sein, was der andere denkt... wie gesagt: Der eine mag's, der andere nicht.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. Oktober 2008)

Damit drängt sich doch grundsätzlich die Frage auf, wieso es Diskussionsforen zu Onlinegames und allen erdenklicken Themen im Internet gibt, wenn es egal ist, was andere für eine Meinung zu den entsprechenden Themen haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeeeRoy (23. Oktober 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt verstehe ich auch nicht wirklich, warum dieser Thread so beliebt ist.



Ich auch nicht. Aber lesen und reinschreiben tun wir trotzdem...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seckel (23. Oktober 2008)

Hab nicht mit Verkaufs-start angefangen...und eben Abo gekauft.
War macht einfach Spaß...mein WOW-Acc läuft weiter...und sicher werd ich zu WOTLK auch reingucken und spielen...aber WAR ist derzeit Nr. 1.

Und Technikprobs hab ich auf 3 PC's inkl. Notebook GAR KEINE..keine CTD's oder sonstwas.

Grüße ;-)


----------



## mystral666 (23. Oktober 2008)

WAR hat mir geholfen mich von meiner Kiste zu lösen.
Nein ehrlich. Es ist ein super Spiel und ich habe WoW gleich an den Nagel gehängt.
Da ich in einer super Gilde bin in der der Altersdurchschnitt bei mitte 30 liegt und alle berufstätig sind werde ich das Abo zumindest wegen der netten Leute verlängern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DAS konnte mir WoW nie geben.


----------



## TheOldMan (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde erst mal auch nicht verlängern. Mein Testabbo endet in 7 Tagen und wenn sich nicht mehr verbessern sollte, mach ich erst mal Pause. Bin jetzt mit 2 Chars im T4 Gebiet und dort bin ich bis ca. 18:00 Uhr restlos alleine. (Bin Rentner und hab den ganzen Tag Zeit)  Die Quests sind alle so aufgebaut das man die nur im Team schaffen kann, was kein Problem wäre wenn weitere Spieler da wären. Wenn man es allein versucht, hat man in kürzester Zeit respawn und ich könnte den ganzen Tag da stehen und immer die selben 3 Mobs kloppen und das kann es doch nicht sein.

Die PQs kann man natürlich auch nur im Team schaffen aber dazu muss erst mal ein Team oder zumindest andere Spieler da sein um die zu schaffen und damit man joinen kann. Die Szenarios gehen auch erst ab nachmittag auf und da ich Destro spiele, verlieren wir auf Middenland zu etwa 90% was dem Spielspass unheimlich förderlich ist. Mir egal ob es an den Spielern oder dem Szenario liegt obwohl ich mir kaum vorstellen kann das ich seit Tor Anroc in 90% der Szenarios nur mit unfähigen Spielern spiele. Nach meiner persönlichen Meinung ist das Spiel noch viel zu unbalanced und an einigen stellen nicht richtig durchdacht.

Die Questbeschreibungen sind teilweise sehr undurchsichtig und daher versteht man manchmal entweder nicht was man wo machen soll (der rote Ring taucht auch manchmal nicht auf) oder man hat die Quest erledigt und man hat keine Ahnung wo man se wieder abgeben soll, weil weder das Gebiet noch bei wem angegeben ist noch irgend ein roter Ring auftaucht. Teilweise fehlen die Mobs ganz, was natürlich passieren kann, und man schreibt ein Ticket und hofft das der bald gepatcht wird.

Ich soll also 15 Euro im Monat für ein Spiel bezahlen das noch massig Bugs hat und tagsüber überwiegend unspielbar ist und das, nach meiner Meinung, unbalanced ist. Sorry, das hat uns aber schon Microsoft vorgemacht. Zahlen für ein unfertiges Produkt. Daher werd ich erstmal nicht verlängern und in den Foren mal schauen was sich ändert. Wenn es dann wirklich ausgereifter ist, werd ich es nochmal versuchen, da mir, wie schon erwähnt, das Spielprinzip gefällt. Wenn ich aber das lese was einige von den Fanboys hier ablassen, dann wäre es doch lustig wen am Ende nur noch die Fanboys gegeneinander um die Burgen kämpfen würden. Jeder kennt jeden und jeder weis nach einiger Zeit was der andere machen wird. Da kommt dann sicher Spannung auf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hillka (23. Oktober 2008)

Hi

Warum aufhören.das Spiel läuft gerade mal 1 Monat und im Verhältnis zu anderen Spielen deutlich besser für die Zeit.
Man kann sich über Patches nicht beschweren und auch nicht darüber das die nichts tun..........................

Alles in allem ein für mich sehr Guter Start und lohnenswert weiter zu spielen.
Und für die die abwandern kommen neue hinzu........ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (23. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart schrieb:
			
		

> Damit drängt sich doch grundsätzlich die Frage auf, wieso es Diskussionsforen zu Onlinegames und allen erdenklicken Themen im Internet gibt, wenn es egal ist, was andere für eine Meinung zu den entsprechenden Themen haben


Na, da hab ich aber mehr von dir erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich rede auch ausschließlich von diesem Thread, nicht vom Meinungsaustausch allgemein. Es ist meiner Meinung nach reiner Unsinn, beim Wechseln des Ausdrucks über den eigenen Geschmack zu versuchen, objektive Fakten hineinzubringen - es ist und bleibt subjektiv.


			
				DeeeRoy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich auch nicht. Aber lesen und reinschreiben tun wir trotzdem...


Ja, wohl richtig. Aber im Allgemeinen kann man trotzdem von meinem obigen Argument ausgehen, finde ich. Andererseits macht das Aufregen zuviel Spaß, von daher...

TheOldMan bspw. stellt das wunderbar dar: Eine eigene Meinung mit Argumenten unterlegt - die teilweise als objektiv verkauft werden. Nun scheint er im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen hier reif genug zu sein, um sie nicht allgemeingültig zu halten. Von daher sind sie für die Bildung seiner Meinung mehr als schlüssig und ausreichend, doch sind sie wiederum aus subjektiver Beobachtung entstanden - ich empfinde die Questbeschreibungen selten als undurchsichtig und habe nicht das Problem, des öfteren mal allein durch die Gegend streifen zu müssen. Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass das für ihn nicht gilt, das heißt bloß, dass die Argumente keine objektiven, generellen Fakten beinhalten.



> Zahlen für ein unfertiges Produkt.


 Dies z.B. ist ein Aspekt, der von vielen angeführt wird, bei den meisten Spielen aber völlig außer Acht gelassen wird, wenn sie dem entsprechenden Argumentierenden gefallen. Diese "Unfertigkeit" ist ein Feature, an dem bisher fast alle MMOGs kränkeln, amüsanterweise scheint dies auch für den Großteil der Singleplayer Spiele zu gelten - schaut man sich einmal die Patchhistorie einier Games an, müssten einem die Augen im Kopf verflüssigen.


> dann wäre es doch lustig wen am Ende nur noch die Fanboys gegeneinander um die Burgen kämpfen würden. Jeder kennt jeden und jeder weis nach einiger Zeit was der andere machen wird. Da kommt dann sicher Spannung auf.


Fakt ist, dass es solch ein Phämomen bereits gibt, wenn man sich alte MMOGs wie UO oder DAoC ansieht. Dort findet genau dies statt, und dennoch macht es Spaß. Gesetz dem Fall, ich würde mit meinen Freunden Fußball spielen und wir hätten noch eine Gegenmannschaft in der Stadt (was bei uns tatsächlich der Fall ist)... man kennt sich, es werden regelmäßig Spiele gegeneinander ausgetragen. Langweilig wird das trotzdem nicht.
Man denke zurück an die Parlamentärskriege prä-französische-Revolution: Die Offiziere kannten ebenfalls einander, waren teilweise sogar über Ecken miteinander verwandt/verschwägert, man gab sich sportlich die Hand vor der Schlacht und gratulierte danach dem Sieger. Langweilig für die Offiziere? Für die war das Schach in groß.

Und letztlich zum Begriff "Fanboy" - Manchmal frage ich mich ernsthaft, was manche Leute darunter verstehen. Für mich ist ein Fanboy, der blind an etwas festhält und aggressiv verteidigt, ignorant gegenüber berechtigter (sprich: konstruktiver) Kritik und negativen Veränderungen. Oft glaube ich aber die Definition zu erkennen: "Ein Fanboy ist jemand, der ein bestimmtes Spiel mag - was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann." Ich denke, der egozentrische, arrogante Ton dahinter ist offensichtlich. Aber genau diese Definition lese ich auch bei dir heraus, "Alter Mann".


----------



## RealHaspa (23. Oktober 2008)

Das Produkt ist unfertig weil Morgens bis Mittags kein der da ist der mit dir spielen will ? Oder weil es ein MMOrpg ist und ein Teamspiel ?

Nun Instanzen in WoW, HdRO, DDO, CoH die deinem lvl entsprechen kannst du auch nicht solo machen, du wirst in MMOrpg´s immer andere Leute brauchen.

Hier kann ich dir nur ein Offline Game empfehlen, die sind darauf ausgelegt das man alleine spielen kann und das zu jeder Zeit.

Ich für meinen Teil habe noch etwas Zeit bezüglich Account verlängern, geht sich etwa mit dem Neuerscheinen eines Konkurenzproduktes aus. Und atm sind mir Bugs wie, Questtext nicht eindeutig, rote Ringe tauchen nicht auf, gefühlte unbalance und Kleinigkeiten nicht egal aber ich kann sie hinnehmen und weiss das diese über die Zeit gepatcht werden.

Was absolut unmöglich ist, ist der CTD, es ist schön das es Menschen gibt die dieses Problem nicht haben, seit froh. Über diverse Foren EU und US sind es gefühlt 15-20% der Spieler die das Problem haben und ziemlich sauer sind. Dann Hotfixes zu Questen zu bringen und einen Spruch wie, mit Patch 1.1 wollen wir das fixen, der kommt irgendwann im Dezember hält man keine Spieler.

Leider schade WAR ist ein sehr feines Spiel, aber ich daddel lieber das langweiligere Konkurenzprodukt, dafür aber stabil, als da sich mich alle 60-90 Minuten darüber aufregen muss aus einem SC oder einer PQ zu fliegen.


----------



## Woodspirit (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich möchte mich auch einmal zu Wort melden, und mir geht es nicht um den Vergleich WoW und WAR. Ich habe beide Spiele gespielt, bzw. spiele jetzt WAR.

Für mich macht WAR einfach riesig Spass, und darum werde ich auch verlängern. Ob es buggy ist, oder die Animationen nicht passen...ja und? Mir machts Spass...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. Oktober 2008)

> Na, da hab ich aber mehr von dir erwartet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Worauf? Auf ellenlange Posts voller Pesudointellektuellem Geschwätz?


----------



## moda (23. Oktober 2008)

Ja, unsere Gilde und ich sind auch mit dem derzeitigem Stand des Spieles zufrieden. 

Für mich persönlich sehe ich zum ersten mal ein mmo von Anbeginn an inkl. closed beta - wer die erlebt hat weiß welche riesigen Entwicklersprünge gemacht wurden.

Man muss auch ene kleine Lanze für die Leutz brechen:

- GW (Lizenzgeber) gehört wohl nicht zu den geduldigsten, warum auch das Game damm doch genau bis zu relase fertig sein musste.
- andere Spiele hatten zum Start deutlich größere Probleme.
- Lags gibt es auch in wow genug (habe noch meinen Lieblings-Char auf nem PVP und ich kann den nicht spielen, da die lags dort gerade so groß sind das instants eine Verzögerung von 3 sec. haben - ein Unding im Kampf)
- mir fehlen auch noch sehr viele Inhalte wo ich einfach hoffe, dass diese im Laufe der Zeit immer wieder reingepatcht werden - mehr Dungeons, mehr Transparenz (was gibts wo für was), richtige Stats auf den Items für die eigene Klasse (Ich brauch als Magus kein KG) usw...

ansonsten ist es schön von Anfang an dabei zu sein, in anderen Spielen wäre ein neuer heutiger Einstieg eine reine Aufholjagd.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (23. Oktober 2008)

> Worauf? Auf ellenlange Posts voller Pesudointellektuellem Geschwätz?


Naw, ich weiß ja inzwischen, dass du das nicht kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schmarren, darauf, dass du verstehst was ich sagen will. Bist du heut ein bisschen Aggro oder klingt das nur so in meinem Kopf?
Ich mag pseudointellektuelles Geschwätz in ellenlangen Posts... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir macht das Spaß!


----------



## Caveman1979 (23. Oktober 2008)

werde War verlängern!

Finde das Spiel an sich sehr gut gelungen und die Leute darin auch sehr Hilfs bereit!
Hatte nie schwierigkeiten Leute für ihrgend etwas zufinden.
Die gilde ist zwar nicht die Megagilde aber für die bedürfnisse eines Beruftätigen ist sie sehr passend.
Ich finde es eigendlich ok das die meisten quest oder pq eben mit gruppe gemacht werden sollten es ist zwar auch alleine schaffbar dauert eben aber länger worauf aber die entwickler raus wollten.
WAR ist ein Gruppenspiel und das macht es so besonders.Wenn ich stupite hier und da ein paar gegner legen will oder extremfarming oder goldpushing betreiben möchte gehe ich zu WOW!


----------



## Dentus (23. Oktober 2008)

Auch meine Meinung steht noch immer fest. Ich bleibe!

Ich habe lange gesucht nach einem MMO das es mir erlaubt auch mal 2 Tage nicht zu spielen ohne das Gefühl zu haben, dass ich den Anschluss verliere. Weniger Rennerei nach Items...mehr Fokus auf die eigentlich Action. Aber trotzdem die Option auch mal ein Wochenende "durchzocken" zu können.

All die kleinen Fehler die mich stören zur Zeit, kann ich verzeihen da Mythic in meinen Augen eine ausserirdische Patch & Hotfix Geschwindigkeit an den Tag legt.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. Oktober 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Naw, ich weiß ja inzwischen, dass du das nicht kannst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach wo, wir ha'm einander doch lieb.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du bist in allem nur 'ne Spur zu extrem. Virtuelle Volksverhetzung, die Gleichsetzung von "Kiddie" mit Ni**er und dann riesig lange Posts, deren Inhalt man auch in 2-3 Sätzen verfassen könnte. Manchmal glaube ich, du stehst total auf dein eigenes Geschreibsel, aber mir geht's mit meinen Posts leider nicht anders. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde dich niemals persönlich angreifen wollen, aber unsereins hat ja ein dickes Fell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EdenGazier (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele auch WAR weiter, hab mein Abo auch schon verlängert. Ich liebe Warhammer allgemein. Und deswegen schon spiele ich Warhammer. WOW hab ich auch gerne gespielt. AB BC war es aber ein WOW auf Warhammer gewesen (Waiting Of Warhammer). Ich wurde bisher nicht enttäuscht. Keine Ahnung wie lange ich es noch spielen werde.

Performance Probleme hab ich nicht. Liegt aber an dem Rechner den ich hab, der ist zwei Generationen weiter, als der geilste Medion oder Mediamarkt Rechner. Wenn Mythic so weitermacht, wie jetzt bleibe ich auch lange. Ansonsten, gibt es in zukunft ja noch andere nette MMO. Zum Beispiel das neue Star Wars von Lucas und Bioware. Darauf warte ich, und bis dahin vergehen noch etliche Jahre. Vielleicht zocke ich auch garnicht mehr, aber WOW wird mich nicht mehr wiederbekommen. EQ2 und FFXI auch nicht, Vielleicht noch EVE weil das macht auch sehr viel Spass aber sonst bleib ich bei WAR


----------



## makkaal (23. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Ach wo, wir ha'm einander doch lieb.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aye. Wir driften übrigens wieder ins Offtopic ab. Zumindest wir zwei. *g*
Joa, hast wohl recht. Ich hab nur sonst nicht viel zu bieten außer Übertreibungen - sie verdeutlichen meist meinen Punkt. Leider gehör ich zu den Menschen, die nicht aufhören zu labern, bis sie sicher sein können, dass dieser Punkt auch verstanden wurde... *seufzt* Mal davon abgesehen mag ich diese Einzeiler nicht - manche riechen so nach Postcount.

*wendet sich der debattierenden Masse zu und hebt die Hand*
Ich bleibe übrigens immer noch! Find das Spiel immer noch voll töfte!
*guckt sich zügig um, blinzelt grübelnd und verlässt den Thread*

edit: Fell wächst derzeit. Schau meinen Avatar an, dann weißt du, wie dick mein Fell bisher war. Aufgrunddessen kann ich mit solchen Ausschweifungen nicht umgehen. Ehrlich gesagt, ich weine gerade ein bisschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde erstmal kein Abo abschliessen.

Die Gruende sind nicht, dass ich Probleme mit der Performance habe oder mich die noch vorhandenen Bugs nerven. Nein - das Spiel laeuft bei mir fluessig und ich finde, dass es einen sehr guten Start mit (im Verhaeltnis) wenigen Fehlern hatte. Auch die Grafik finde ich angemessen.

Was mich stoert ist einfach, dass ich mich nicht wie in einem MMO fuehle. Ueberall herrscht Stille, niemand sagt was, selten trifft man jemanden und schon jetzt hat man Probleme, genug Leute fuer die oeffentlichen Quests zu finden. Gerade das wirkt auf mich schon so, dass ich der Masse hinterher hinke und somit den Anschluss und einen grossen Teil des Spielspasses (gerade die oeffentlichen Quests finde ich toll!) verpasst habe. Einerseits muss ich auch sagen, dass ich es gut finde, dass man WAR in kleinen Stuecken (einfach mal 1 oder 2 Stunden) spielen kann - allerdings muss ich auch zugeben, dass es mich nicht so sehr fesseln kann, dass ich am Wochenende den ganzen Tag spiele. Auch da ist fuer mich leider nach 2 bis 3 Stunden die Luft raus.

Und ja - ich weiss, dass viele der hier genannten Dinge sicher abhaengig vom Server sind - aber ich moechte nun mal auf einem RP-Server und auf der Seite der Ordnung spielen - und wenn ich da schon auf dem bevoelkertsten Server bin, mache ich mir nicht viel Hoffnung, dass es anderswo besser ist. Ausser man findet sich damit ab von "lol" und "ImbaRoxxorDarkKnights" umgeben zu sein und begibt sich auf einen der normalen Server.

Da mir das Spiel ansich gefaellt, werde ich sicher nochmal rein schauen. Vielleicht im Dezember, wenn die beiden neuen Klassen dazu kommen. Bis dahin werde ich mich aber wahrscheinlich doch dem Lichking zuwenden...


----------



## Bluescreen07 (23. Oktober 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Was mich stoert ist einfach, dass ich mich nicht wie in einem MMO fuehle. Ueberall herrscht Stille, niemand sagt was, selten trifft man jemanden und schon jetzt hat man Probleme, genug Leute fuer die oeffentlichen Quests zu finden. Gerade das wirkt auf mich schon so, dass ich der Masse hinterher hinke und somit den Anschluss und einen grossen Teil des Spielspasses (gerade die oeffentlichen Quests finde ich toll!) verpasst habe. Einerseits muss ich auch sagen, dass ich es gut finde, dass man WAR in kleinen Stuecken (einfach mal 1 oder 2 Stunden) spielen kann - allerdings muss ich auch zugeben, dass es mich nicht so sehr fesseln kann, dass ich am Wochenende den ganzen Tag spiele. Auch da ist fuer mich leider nach 2 bis 3 Stunden die Luft raus.


Die hocken alle in den Scheiss Szenarios rum (von denen eh immer nur eins auf geht - in T1 Nordenwacht...)

Im OpenRvR Gebiet trifft man überhaupt keine Leute und im PvE Gebiet laufen meist nur eine handvoll rum (man kann ja eh alles alleine machen bis auf die öffentliche Quests ab Phase 2).

Naja die öffentliche Quests kann man ja später nachholen (Core Server), bis auf ein paar die solo nicht machbar sind!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. Oktober 2008)

Na ja, WAR ist halt ein wenig wie der Kommunismus. Der funktioniert in der Theorie auch astrein und ist gar keine schlechte Idee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (23. Oktober 2008)

> Na ja, WAR ist halt ein wenig wie der Kommunismus. Der funktioniert in der Theorie auch astrein und ist gar keine schlechte Idee.


Da haben wir's doch! Das ultimative Gegenargument für Balance-Heulerei!
"Du willst Gleichheit? Die gab's im Kommunismus auch schon! Diversity for the win!"


----------



## Astravall (23. Oktober 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Die hocken alle in den Scheiss Szenarios rum (von denen eh immer nur eins auf geht - in T1 Nordenwacht...)
> 
> Im OpenRvR Gebiet trifft man überhaupt keine Leute und im PvE Gebiet laufen meist nur eine handvoll rum (man kann ja eh alles alleine machen bis auf die öffentliche Quests ab Phase 2).
> 
> Naja die öffentliche Quests kann man ja später nachholen (Core Server), bis auf ein paar die solo nicht machbar sind!



Ähm kein OpenPvP? Also hier auf Huss ist da eigentlich schon was geboten ... erst gestern Abend im T3 gebiet ... da haben min 4-5 Burgen den Besitzer gewechselt oder wurden zu erobern versucht. Von den Schlachtfeldzielen ganz zu schweigen ... und immer gab es eine schöne Keilerei darum ... mal hatte Zerstörung die überhand dann mal wieder wir ... der letzte Kampf um die Burg in Nordpass war eines der Spaßigsten Dinge die ich seit langen in einem MMORPG gemacht habe. Jede Menge Feinde ich glaube min 2-3 Schlachtzüge und entsprechen viel Ordnungsverteidigung ... Ich bin zwar öfter drauf gegangen aber da wird die Burg verteidigen konnten war's das wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Richtiges OpenPvP geht eh erst ab 40 dann im T4 Gebiet los ... und da wird es dann genug zu tun geben denn 40 werden alle irgendwann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und was heißt 'scheiß Szenarios' ich spiele die neben den ganzen Quests sehr gerne zur Abwechslung.

Da mir das alles richtig Freude bereitet hab ich auch bereits meinen Account verlängert.

MfG Michael


----------



## kenjimo (23. Oktober 2008)

Hi erstmal,

hab den Thread hier teilweise verfolgt und hab mich nun dazu durchgerungen auch etwas loszuwerden. 
Dass WAR mit WoW verglichen wird ist ganz natürlich auch wenn Vergleiche zwischen MMOs meist immer etwas hinken. Was mir aber extrem negativ auffällt, ist die Art *wie* hier verglichen wird. Hier wird ein Spiel, dass vor einem Monat released wurde mit einem Spiel was schon seit fast 4 Jahren auf dem Markt ist verglichen.
Ich kann das Argument verstehen, dass man von einem Spiel, dass neu auf den Markt kam eben eine gewisse Reife erwartet da es sich eben mit den Alten messen lassen muß. Hier zählen Punkte wie Stabilität, Grafik, Gamedesign und Innovationen. Hier kann WAR definitiv mithalten. Der Start verlief größtenteils reibungslos und es fühlt sich, meiner Meinung nach zumindest "fertig" an. 
Was mir aber vor allem in diesem Thread auffällt ist, dass hier Gameplay und Itemdesign oftmals in den Fokus rücken und hier muß ich sagen, dass man eben die Levelphase eines neuen MMOs immer auch mit der Levelphase der Konkurrenten vergleichen muß. Wenn man sich das Spielgefühl und explizit das Itemdesign des Klassenprimus WoW bis lvl 60, respektive 70 ansieht, muß man sagen, dass hier neben Papierfliegerschulterpolster und One-Size-fits-All-Rüstungen kein wirklicher Augenschmaus auf eine wartet. In WAR verändern sich die Klassenitems in der Levelphase nur langsam bzw. schon fast unmerklich aber sehen dafür wenigstens schon ab den ersten Leveln sehr nett aus. Was ab Rang 40 an Klassensets und Trophäen auf einen wartet wird erst die Zeit zeigen.
Aber genau beim Aspekt Zeit zeigen sich hier einige extrem ungeduldig. Ich lese hier viel von mangelndem Endcontent und fehlender Langzeitmotivation aber wirklich gute und schlüssige Argumente brachte hier bisher noch niemand. Ich wage mich mal auf sehr dünnes Eis und behaupte, dass eine gut im MMO-Markt positionierte Konkurrenz WoW den Release im Februar 2005 ganz schön versaut hätte und somit der Erfolg wahrscheinlich nie diese Ausmasse erlangt hätte. Dann hätten wahrscheinlich die meisten heutigen WoWler, mit Argumenten wie ich sie hier zu Hauf über WAR lese, dem Spiel schon nach dem Probemonat den Rücken gekehrt. Serverdowns und Client-Crashes, Bugs, fehlende und/oder kaputte Quests, fehlender Content, versprochene aber nicht (sogar bis heute) implementierte Features wären wahrscheinlich nur ein kurzer Auszug der Beschwerden gewesen.
Ich will keinem vorschreiben, was er spieln soll und was er schlecht finden darf aber wenn man schon über so ein, für Viele schon sehr emotionales Thema diskutiert dann hätte ich hier, wenigstens von ein paar wenigen Kritikern, eine sachlichere Argumentation erwartet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Mein Fazit und somit auch wieder zum Hauptthema:
WAR ist wirklich ein gelungenens Game. Es hat alles was ich mir von einem *neuen* MMO wünsche, wie z.B. ein guter Release, stabile Server, größtenteils stabiler Client, regelmässige Patches und Bugfixes, ein gelungener Grafikstil, ein klar gesetzter Schwerpunkt(hier das RvR) und eine Entwicklerfirma, der ich vertraue mit einem finanzstarken Partner im Rücken.
Es gibt sicher noch so einige Kritikpunkte am Spiel. Wie die wirklich grauenhafte Performance auf vielen PCs und auch die Animationen einzelner Klassen finde ich doch etwas sehr...hmmm, etwas blöd zu erklären...ich sag mal einfach eigenartig. CtD-Crashes sind auch teilweise nach mehreren Hotfix nur "verschlimmbessert" worden.
Ein großer Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Spielen ist vor allem der Einfluß der Spielerschaft auf das Spiel. Wo es bei WoW, im alltäglichen Kampf gegen NPCs reicht mal 5-10 Spieler zu organisieren und auch Solisten stunden-/tage-/wochen- und monatelang in der Welt gefesselt sind, ist das Spielerlebnis in WAR direkt von der Aktivität, Bereitschafft und Beteiligung der Spielerschaft, beider Fraktionen auf einem Server, am RvR abhängig. 
Auf meinem Server hab ich bisher schon im T2 und T3 spannende RvR-Schlachten gefochten und habe hier, obwohl ich mich bisher noch keiner Gilde angeschlossen habe, schon eine ordentliche Anzahl an Spielern gefunden mit denen ich spontane Angriffe oder Verteidigungen kurzfristig organisieren kann. Das scheint aber leider nicht die Regel zu sein und darum kann ich teilweise die Argumente von Leuten hier auch verstehen, die von toten bzw. befriedeten Servern reden.

Mein Probemonat läuft noch bis zum 08.11 und ich werde auf jeden Fall 1-2 Monate verlängern. In dieser Zeit werde ich mir die Entwicklungen was die Client-Performance angeht genau anschauen weil ich leider auch einer derjenigen bin, die auch nach allen Tips und Tricks immer noch mit miserabler Performance im Burgenkampf zu kämpfen hat. Desweiteren ist für mich die Entwicklung der Community, vor allem auf meinem Server aber auch Allgemein sehr auschlaggebend ob ich mich langfristig an das Spiel binden werde.

MfG

P.S. Sitzt grad in der Uni und mir is soooooo fad. Also entschuldigt meinen Schreibwahn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (23. Oktober 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> Ähm kein OpenPvP? Also hier auf Huss ist da eigentlich schon was geboten ... erst gestern Abend im T3 gebiet ...


Im T1 und T2 ist tote Hose - Im T1 ElfenRvR Gebiet kann man als Rang 11 Schwarkorc alle Schlachfelder alleine einnehmen (Zweitaufwand ca. 30 Min / 1600 Ruf)


----------



## Rhovan (23. Oktober 2008)

Lithien schrieb:


> Zunächst zu den Aussagen, dass WoW und Co wesentlich schlechtere Startups hatten und dass es dort viel schlimmer zuging als jetzt bei W.A.R.. Da kann ich nur folgendes sagen: WoW ist wieviel Jahre älter ? ....Und die Probleme, die bei WoW , DAOC , SWG  anfangs auftraten sind doch vorallem allgemeine Erfahrungswerte. Aufbauend auf diese Erfahrung hätte Mythic ganz genau wissen müssen, dass es zu Performanceeinbrüchen bei einem Grossteil der Spieler und zu überfüllten Servern kommen würde. Nicht zuletzt auch dadurch, dass sie DAOC schließlich auch entwickelt haben. Es wurde ein halbfertiges Spiel auf den Markt gebracht, was gemessen an den *heutigen* Standards einfach ungenügend ist.



Jedes Spiel ist neu produziert, von daher sieht man vieles auch erst wenns zum grossen Showdown kommt und die Massen auf die Server gehen.
Mal eine Frage:
Warum lief der Start bei WOW so schlecht, wenn sie doch Erfahrung mit den Battle-Servern bei Diablo hatten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein sorry, der Start von WAR war einer der besten aller grossen MMOs in den letzten Jahren.
Und ihre Patch und Infogeschwindigkeit ist extrem gut.



Lithien schrieb:


> Inhaltlich wurde ich insofern auch enttäuscht, dass die Klassen bei W.a.r und ihre vielgepriesene Einzigartigkeit eine totale Farce sind. Die DDs kriegen meisst die gleichen Fertigkeiten mit anderem Namen. Die parallelen Klassen von Zerstörung und Ordnung (bsplw.: Hexerkriegerin und Hexerjäger)  verfügen über fast identische Fertigkeiten. Alle Klassen funktionieren auch vollkommen ähnlich. Jeder haut sein xyz Dots drauf und dann wird noch von jedem ein wenig hier und da gesnared/gerooted und das wars. Wenn ich das mit WoW vergleiche wo sich jede Klasse anders spielt. Da gibt es Energie,Mana,Wut,  Kombinationen davon. Jede Klasse dort unterliegt einer Beschränkung, die sich aber unterscheiden. Bei W.A.R gibt es Aktionpunkte hmmm .



Aehm du hast das Spiel wirklich gespielt? Ich glaube NEIN!
Vor allem Hexenjäger und Hexenkriegerin spielen sich obwohl beide DD sind doch recht unterschiedlich. Vor allem da Hexenkriegerin sehr schnell agieren muss, da sie mehr Schaden rausjagt als der Jäger aber auch schneller down ist.
Auch die Fähigkeiten sind anders.
Wo du recht hast ist zb Jünger des Khains und Sigmarpriester - diese sind fast identisch.
Aber mal ehrlich du sprichst davon, das die Gegenparts identisch sind (was fast nicht zurtifft) - dafür sind aber die Klassen JEDER Seite einzigartig, da spielt sich wirklich keine gleich.
Vergleich WOW: Hier spielt sich jede Klasse anders - ABER beide Seiten können die gleichen Klassen spielen, von daher MEHR Auswahl und Einzigartigkeit bei WAR.
Energie, Mana, Wut? Du hast WAR wirklich nicht gespielt, sonst wüsstest du das ausser den Aktionspunkten die meisten Klassen noch besondere Sachen haben wie Zorn etc etc womit sie handeln können und jede Klasse auch die Moral hat wodurch sie besondere Fähigkeiten zum Eisnatz bringen können.



Lithien schrieb:


> Alles in allem war bzw ist W.A.R kein Spiel was mich fesselt. Das PvP hat kaum taktischen Tiefgang. Es ist ein reines Gezerge...


Ist ne Meinung die man akzeptieren kann - du solltest aber wirklich WAR mal ordentlich spielen.
Gezerge? Gibts in jedem PVP Spiel, trete ner ordentlichen Gilde bei udn macht dann als Gruppe PVP, dann bekommst ein anderes Gefühl.



Lithien schrieb:


> In WoW fehlt die Abwechslung im PvP und das Farmen bzw. Grinden geht mir auf die Nuss und in W.A.R ist  alles irgendwie so eintönig  was die Charaktere angeht und einfach noch unausgereift. Insofern werd ich wohl erstmal ne Pause machen was Mmorpgs angeht.


Farmen bei WOW, jepp eines der Dinge die mir gewaltig auf den Senkel gingen, vor allem mit den Fraktionen und deren Ruffarmerei.
Aber eintönig ist WAR von den Chars her nicht.
Eher bemerkt man eine Art Sucht, viele Chars auszuprobieren.

Ich denk du brauchst erstmal generell ne Pause da du MMO müde bist.


----------



## Yasp (23. Oktober 2008)

Als alter Warhammer Veteran, werde ich natürlich bei Warhammer bleiben.

Natürlich muss noch einiges gemacht werden, aber dafür das es das Spiuel gerade mal
erst nen guten Monat lang gibt, bin ich sehr zufrieden damit.

Dazu muss ich sagen das mir WOW mit seiner schrillen und bunten Grafik noch nie gefallen hat.
Lotr gefällt mir zwar auch sehr gut aber wie oben angegeben bin ich Warhammer Spieler mit 
Leib und Seele. Mir geht es nicht nur darum schnell einen hohen Level zu erreichen sondern viel
mehr die Warhammer Welt jetzt auch online erforschen zu können.


----------



## Tiegars (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde ebenfalls meinen Account verlängern und mir das Ganze angucken. Ich muss sagen es war ein sehr guter Start die Fixes kommen schnell und wie man sieht bemüht man sich. Werde mir aber nebenbei noch das AOC zu gemüte führen und mir mal angucken wie dort läuft.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## jörgk (25. Oktober 2008)

hi,

ich habe heute verlängert aber erstmal nur für einen monat. mir gefällt das spiel sehr gut,jedoch habe ich seit 4 tagen ein riesen problem-->ich komme nur noch ganz ganz selten in ein szenario und es geht immer nur schlangen im t4 auf-->mein hauptanteil der aufgebrachen spielzeit vergeht im moment durch warten und darauf habe ich keine lust mehr (questen würde ich persönlich nie,die zeiten sind für mich vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).....das warten nervt mich und meine gildis im moment ganz gewaltig. ich habe keine lust stetig zu warten,sollten die das nicht in den griff bekommen-->werde ich erstmal abstand nehmen sowie es im moment ein grossteil unserer gilde auf erengrad zur zeit macht (wegen der wartezeiten).

aber das spiel ist bis auf mein problemchen ansonsten wirklich sehr geil! da gibt es nix zu maulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nulpin (25. Oktober 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> Ähm kein OpenPvP? Also hier auf Huss ist da eigentlich schon was geboten ... erst gestern Abend im T3 gebiet ... da haben min 4-5 Burgen den Besitzer gewechselt oder wurden zu erobern versucht. Von den Schlachtfeldzielen ganz zu schweigen ... und immer gab es eine schöne Keilerei darum ... mal hatte Zerstörung die überhand dann mal wieder wir ... der letzte Kampf um die Burg in Nordpass war eines der Spaßigsten Dinge die ich seit langen in einem MMORPG gemacht habe. Jede Menge Feinde ich glaube min 2-3 Schlachtzüge und entsprechen viel Ordnungsverteidigung ... Ich bin zwar öfter drauf gegangen aber da wird die Burg verteidigen konnten war's das wert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Genau Huss FTW, 

ich war auch Mitten in einem dieser Schlachtzüge!
Und Heute abend hatte ich wieder mit einer Truppe von 20 Mann 3 Stunden um 2 Burgen gekämpft und die eine eroberte dann noch gegen 40 angreifer gehalten!!
Ich hab viel spass im Open RvR, jemand muss nur anfangen was auf die Beine zu Stellen, weil leider oft sehr wenig los ist!!! 
Aber es wird besser!!
Habe auch mal verlängert weil mir die Keepschlachten soviel Spass machen!


----------



## Uktawa (25. Oktober 2008)

Also ich für meinen Teil gehöre zu denen die nun doch zu WoW zurück kehren werden. Nach einem Monat WAR ist die anfängliche Begeisterung verflogen. Das was "neu" war/ist ist dann doch nicht so reizvoll das ich sagen kann "Ja..das ist es !". Im Gegenteil. Nach nur 1 Monat schon frag ich mich was WAR mir bringt. Und da das gewissen "Etwas" für mich fehlt, bringt es mir eigendlich nicht wirklich was. 
Sicher ist es interessant mal was neues zu sehen. Aber soviel neues ist es ja im Grunde auch nicht. WAR kommt ja mit alte bewehrtem aus DAOC und anderen Spielen daher. Wieder Elfen, Orcs, Zwerge usw. Im Grunde ist alles was in WAR ist schon mal in irgend einer Weise da gewesen. 
WAR ist sicher eine Perle, aber wie es so mit Perlen ist...nicht jedem gefallen sie so sehr das man sie jeden Tag tragen würde.

Ich wünsche alle WAR Fans auf jeden Fall weiterhin viel Spass und eine gute Entwicklung für Euer Spiel.

MfG Uktawa


----------



## RomanGV1 (25. Oktober 2008)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Also ich für meinen Teil gehöre zu denen die nun doch zu WoW zurück kehren werden. Nach einem Monat WAR ist die anfängliche Begeisterung verflogen. Das was "neu" war/ist ist dann doch nicht so reizvoll das ich sagen kann "Ja..das ist es !". Im Gegenteil. Nach nur 1 Monat schon frag ich mich was WAR mir bringt. Und da das gewissen "Etwas" für mich fehlt, bringt es mir eigendlich nicht wirklich was.
> Sicher ist es interessant mal was neues zu sehen. Aber soviel neues ist es ja im Grunde auch nicht. WAR kommt ja mit alte bewehrtem aus DAOC und anderen Spielen daher. Wieder Elfen, Orcs, Zwerge usw. Im Grunde ist alles was in WAR ist schon mal in irgend einer Weise da gewesen.
> WAR ist sicher eine Perle, aber wie es so mit Perlen ist...nicht jedem gefallen sie so sehr das man sie jeden Tag tragen würde.
> 
> ...



Ich habe wow seit über einem jahr nicht mehr gesehen...
Bin ein stiller spieler...fun im vordergrund, helfe immer gern...
Ich habe gesagt..nie wieder wow...tja..seit 2 tagen zocke ich wieder..
Von vielen leuten gehört gilde etc..die wollen nicht mehr...
Letztes hab ich im BG geschrieben..sagt mal..habt ihr auch perjodisches (schweres wort^^) ruckeln?!?
Ist das nur bei mir so? (fette crysis kisste, High End wie man so schön sagt)

Darauf kam was...der leere chat..war in einer sekunde VOLL!!!
Zitate : loool, nicht nur du hast das problem ich habe DIA show...
usw usw..das ging das ganze bg lang...
Dann schreibte einer ich/wir sollten doch bitte 2 addons laden und installen damit würde es gehen..
Bei mir ging es danach besser...bei meinen freunden...war das nicht der fall..
Und ich hörrte das es nicht bei jedem funst...

Also sorry leute..ist schon arm..das ich addons installen muss um das game nett zocken zu dürfen..
Tor Anrock...Schlangen Pass....BG BG BG BG...immer NUR BG...
Was ist mit dem tollen OPEN PVP!??!?
Ich laufe im Kap 1...PQ tot...in 2 und 3 und so..hat keiner bock mehr drauf...schade..
Musste alles alein oder mit Gilde machen..

Ich habe nie (PVP server!!!) in teil 1 2 und 3 nen gegner gesehen..ah momend..selten mal 1 oder 2 gagner jede 3 tage..und nur mit viel glück.

Also ich steh nicht auf schläge...aber von open PVP server habe ich mir mehr versprochen...
Ich komme mir vor (und so denken viele) als ob ich aufm nem Privat-server bin den ich selber erstellt habe..
So eine stille...
Die Ordung..greift mal ne burg an...oha selten...
Und wenn was ist, und man reisst da hin..war schon alles vorbei...
Ich denke die BG´s machen alles putt..
Ich/wir dachten auch EPISCHE schlachten..im offenen PVP...nix..ok SELTEN
Aber im BG zocken..das können se...

Find ich alles sehr schade..
Am anfang denkt man da ändert sich was..aber man merkt die wollen RR alle auf 80 bringen....
Schon level 1ser..gehen ins BG..haben kein bock auf Questen..PQ instanz...burgen...BG BG  BG
Und die Zerstörung hat bei public >dauerloose<...hatte ich schomal gesagt..90%!!
Es sei denn, man geht halt mit der Gilde/alli rein...und am bessten 2 volle gruppen..nur dann ist der win fasst sicher..
Ja ja das ist ein Team Spiel...aber was soll man machen wenn keiner lust hat?!?!
Zauberin sagen viele...nö kein bock..schlechtere skills...dicker rückstoss...bla bla..
Heilen?..nö...hatte ich schon in wow.bla bla...DD ist alles...

Das sind so sachen die ich höre...

tja...wie schon auf irgendner seite stand sind 40% back zu xxx....alles klar..
traurig..aber warum nicht?Geht ja eh nur was auf BG´s-----
Wenn sich hier nix ändert...dann wars das..AOC 2 nur ohne bugs.

-------------------------

Ich habe gerade meine gedanken hier geschrieben..is lang geworden..
Habe keine lusst jetzt auf fehlersuche zu gehen^^
Wer welche endeckt...bekommt nen bild von ner nackten elfe...^^


----------



## Werlord (25. Oktober 2008)

Also ich werde meinen war acc erstmal nicht verlängern habe am anfang gleich aus vorfreude eine gamecard gekauft aber die werde ich vieleicht in 6-7 monaten benutzen wen war besser läuft , sich besser spielt und mehr spass macht und die spieler auch was von ,,chat´´ gehört haben .


----------



## hansi79 (25. Oktober 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> Also ich werde meinen war acc erstmal nicht verlängern habe am anfang gleich aus vorfreude eine gamecard gekauft aber die werde ich vieleicht in 6-7 monaten benutzen wen war besser läuft , sich besser spielt und mehr spass macht und die spieler auch was von ,,chat´´ gehört haben .



Ich habe 6 Monate verlängert da WOW mich absolut nicht mehr reizt, WOW ist ein gutes Spiel, wenn man PVE mag und keine großen Anforderungen an die Grafik steckt. Ich finde das Mythic und Games Workshop eine sehr gute Arbeit in Sachen Quests, PVP und Serverstabilität ableistet. Man sieht ganz deutlich das Sie auf Blizz Fehlern gelernt haben (Bugfixes) es kommt bei WAR absolut nicht vor das ein Fehler länger als 4-8 Wochen existiert bei WOW hingegen haben sie Bugs Selbst nach zwei Jahren nicht gebügelt bekommen und in den ersten 6 Wochen konnte es vorkommen das stellenweise die Loggin Server tagelang nicht ON waren^^ und das gibt es alles nicht in WAR und wird es auch nicht geben.  Ich denke, dass es noch naja 8 Monate dauern wird, bis die Leute merken das WOW nicht mehr als Farmen, Farmen und nochmals Farmen ist nur mit mieser Grafik, die schon nach 5 Minuten den Augen mehr schaden kann als ein Blick in die Sonne. Ich schätze das WAR bis zum Sommer 3,5 Mil. Spieler haben werden. Es ist ja auch nicht aussage fähig, wenn es heißt, 40% bla bla, es kommen und gehen wieder Spieler ich werde es nicht und der Rest ist mir schnuppe.


----------



## Dreonidas (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich verlängere auch. Warum? Weil es mir Spass macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Richtiges PVP ich liebe es. Nicht zu vergessen, bald kommen noch 2 Klassen dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzige was mich doch noch sehr stört ist das manchmal auftrettende Lagen in den Scenarios, beim Questen alles super, aber in Scenarios geht manchmal echt die Post ab.

Aber bei dem Tempo wie man in WAR patched, glaube ich wird das auch bald behoben sein. Immer positiv denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## surric (25. Oktober 2008)

heute ist mein erstes Monat Ausgelaufen und ich werde verlängern da ich begeisterter PvP fan bin und nciht so viel zeit für WoW habe denn bei WoW (ich war langer fan) ist mir aufgefallen dass es dabei nciht ums können sondern nur um "wer hat mehr zeit" geht und das fidne ich nicht in Ordnung.
Warhammer ist dagegen sehr anspruchsvoll mim Kämpfen und ich spiele Hauptsächlich nur PvP da es auch ein Spiel zwischen durch sien kann wo man gut mim Leveln voran kommt auch wenn man nur PvP und das nicht so oft spielt. Ich fidne das PvP von warhamemr kann man gut mit spielen wie Counter strike von der Zeit her vergleichen so wie ich es betreibe. 
Ich spiele wann ich lust habe und solange ich lust habe ohne druck und es macht trotzdem spaß und man bringt was weiter :-)
Hoffe zwar dass die fehlenden Klassen nachgereicht werden aber sosnt bin ich zufrieden :-)

Ps: die Verdrehten Buchstaben bitte nicht beachten, meine Linke hand ist schneller im Tastatur tippen als meine rechte, aebr es wird von mal zu mal besser nur geduld xD


----------



## Yoll (25. Oktober 2008)

Warum schreiben eigentlich auch Leute die ihren Account verlängern wollen?
Es ging dem TE in diesem Thread darum wer NICHT verlängert.

Aber hey: Als Fanboi kann man nicht mal einfach nur die Fresse halten oder?


----------



## Sgt.Pepper (25. Oktober 2008)

also ich werde es abonieren aber noch nicht nach diesem monat! ich lasse mir etwas zocke erstmal wieder CSS und wenn ich mal wieder bock auf WAR bekomme (da bin ich mir sicher dass ich es werde) dann werde ich es verlängern!!!


----------



## siberian (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde auf jeden Fall verlängern, macht enfach zuviel Spass das Teil. Und die Schwächen werden mit Sicherheit bald ausgemerzt sein.


----------



## trippleass gnom (25. Oktober 2008)

Die Myth-Leute wollen doch nur alles was nur irgendwie geht an Kohle aus den Usern rauspressen. 

Aber ich bin nunmal keine Orange und habe dieses (wiedermal) unfertige Spiel bei ebay verkloppt.

Statt mir spielt nun ein hoffentlich zufriedener Spieler bei WAR mit. Wenn er zufrieden ist, ist bestimmt sehr anspruchslos, da es bei WAR kaum Animationen gibt. Selbst bei C64 spielen gab es sowas schon ... 

Schade, dass Myth die Entwicklung zu bewegten Spielfiguren verpasst hat.


----------



## Snib (25. Oktober 2008)

ich werde definitiv nicht verlängern
die liste der gründe ist lang, aber das spiel ist schlecht gehört leider nicht dazu...
pkt1 und wichtigster ist: ich zahle keine 15€ (pre-paid) für genau 0 support......ich kenne mmo´s die zu 100% kostenfrei sind die besseren support liefern...bsp?...von ca 15! tickets wurde genau 1 ingame beantwortet......bei allen andern(wenn sie den überhaupt beantwortet wurden) hatte ich NACH dem ausloggen schon die mail "wir konnten sie leider ingame nicht erreichen"......aha? welches spiel hab ich dann die letzten 8std gespielt?

sorry...aber auch 2 bezahlmethoden..creditcard 13€/monat oder pre-paid 15€/monat find ich arm.....man könnte auch sagen dreist..

und auch da gibts probleme...einem kollegen von mir wurden 2 wochen vor ablauf des laufenden abos grad 2mal gebühren abgebucht und auch da gibt es keinen ansprechpartner....

ergo: 5€/monat wärs mir mit dem support wert...15€ sind abzocke...


----------



## makkaal (25. Oktober 2008)

> Aber hey: Als Fanboi kann man nicht mal einfach nur die Fresse halten oder?


Aha, jetzt ist man also schon Fanboi, wenn man ein Spiel bloß mag, ja? Was für ein Humbug... Denkst du eigentlich nach, bevor du solch unfundierte Sprüche von dir gibst?
Und warum regst du dich darüber auf, dass manche hier schreiben, dass sie den Account verlängern? Als ob ausgerechnet du der Ontopic Poster des Monats auf diesem Board wärst...

edit:
Uff, wenn ich mir so anschaue, aus welchen Gründen manche das Spiel an den Nagel hängen, frage ich mich ernsthaft, wie sich überhaupt die MMOG Szene etablieren konnte. Den Großteil der Probleme hatte anfangs so ziemlich jedes Spiel, mit dem Kundensupport habe ich nada negative Erfahrungen gemacht und Aspekte wie Grafik sind für mich schlicht und ergreifend nicht nachvollziehbar - zumindest nicht in einem Onlinespiel.
Wo in dem Fall "Anspruchslosigkeit" vorliegen soll, ist mir ein Rätsel - ein Spiel besteht doch aus viel mehr als Animationen...
Oder auch die "Abzocke", von der so einige reden. Die Preise sind im üblichen Rahmen - und da grundsätzlich heutzutage Spiele, sowohl Single- als auch Multiplayer, so ziemlich halbfertig verkauft werden, verstehe ich auch das Argument "bezahlte Beta" nicht. 
Wenn ich an die Anfänge von WoW zurückdenke und wieviel Geduld die Community aufgebracht hat, bis letztlich nach fast einem halben Jahr endlich das Ehrensystem eingeführt wurde...
Es ist noch nicht mal so, dass ich die Kritik nicht annehmen würde, ich verstehe bloß diese Argumente nicht. Da wäre es egal, ob ich nun WoW, Lineage 2 oder Silkroad spielen würde, sie wirken allesamt nicht durchdacht auf mich.


----------



## Albatou (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiel das Game schon seit fast 3 Wochen nicht mehr. Bugs ohne Ende, langsames Patchen (Nein, jeden Tag ein lächerlicher Hotfix macht noch kein Patch...), langweiliger PvE-Content, schlecht funktionierendes PvP, unvollständiger Spieleinhalt, grotzige Technik, grotziges Gameplay und da mittlerweile ALLE meine Kumpels auch nicht mehr zocken, wüsst ich nicht warum ich noch dabei bleiben sollte.


----------



## makkaal (25. Oktober 2008)

Was ich verstehen kann, sind die fehlenden Freunde.
Bugs kann ich verstehen, da nun mal nicht alle damit leben können - ich für meinen Teil komme damit klar. Patches sind wohl ein fragwürdiges Ding, ich sehe auch in den häufigen Hotfixes die Möglichkeit der Verbesserung - mir sind Hotfixes ohnehin lieber als alle paar Wochen einen etwas größeren Patch.
Ansonsten lese ich bloß "Macht *mir *keinen Spaß, macht *mir *keinen Spaß, macht *mir *keinen Spaß" umformuliert in das klassische "Macht *keinem *Spaß, macht *keinem *Spaß, macht *keinem *Spaß"...


----------



## Albatou (25. Oktober 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Was ich verstehen kann, sind die fehlenden Freunde.



Sagt jemand, der es nötig hat jeden zu flamen, der seine Freundin ...äääh sorry, sein Lieblingsspiel nicht mag. Freunde würden dir vielleicht auch mal ganz gut tun^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kenjimo (25. Oktober 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Was ich verstehen kann, sind die fehlenden Freunde.
> Bugs kann ich verstehen, da nun mal nicht alle damit leben können - ich für meinen Teil komme damit klar. Patches sind wohl ein fragwürdiges Ding, ich sehe auch in den häufigen Hotfixes die Möglichkeit der Verbesserung - mir sind Hotfixes ohnehin lieber als alle paar Wochen einen etwas größeren Patch.
> Ansonsten lese ich bloß "Macht *mir *keinen Spaß, macht *mir *keinen Spaß, macht *mir *keinen Spaß" umformuliert in das klassische "Macht *keinem *Spaß, macht *keinem *Spaß, macht *keinem *Spaß"...


Verstehen oder nicht verstehen?! Naja, ich kann einige Kritik hier sicher auch verstehen und andere wieder überhaupt nicht. Das ist aber eigentlich gar nicht das Problem. WAR fordert von den Spielern eben Einsatz und Engagement. Manche der Kritiker sehen das als Bug oder Fehldesign, ich sehe das als Feature  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Wer im RvR nur drauf wartet, dass ein Raid an ihm vorbeiläuft und ihn mal kurz einlädt um die nächste Burg zu stürmen der wird in WAR nicht viel Spass haben. Gilden haben eben in WAR eine viel größeren Einfluss auf das Spielgefühl und die Spielfreude als beim Marktführer. 
Ich hab in WAR ein Spiel gefunden, dass mir in vielen Bereichen freie Hand lässt und sich auch besser in mein RL einbinden lässt. Ich brauchen keinen "künstliche" Motivation, manche mögen es Suchtfaktor oder das "gewisse Etwas" nennen, um mich an den Rechner zu setzen und Spass zu haben.

@ Yoll


> Warum schreiben eigentlich auch Leute die ihren Account verlängern wollen?
> Es ging dem TE in diesem Thread darum wer NICHT verlängert.
> 
> Aber hey: Als Fanboi kann man nicht mal einfach nur die Fresse halten oder?



moser bei den Mods weiter, die einige Threads zum Thema WAR+verlängern+ja?+nein? geschlossen und auf diesen Thread verwiesen haben!

MfG


----------



## Mystika-Blutkessel (25. Oktober 2008)

Das sind die Leute die in WoW geheult haben das man nichts machen kann ohne Eingespannt zu sein und 24 stunden am Bildschirm zu kleben. Jetzt wird halt geheult das man nichts machen kann und alles schnell langweilig is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ich lieber n Stündchen am Abend Spaß ohne ewige Vorbereitungszeit als mich an ein Spiel "binden" zu lassen nur um etwas zu erreichen.


----------



## Visssion (25. Oktober 2008)

jo werd auch dabei bleiben gibt zwar noch ein paar unfeinheiten aber die werden ja (wie man am vielen gepatche sehen kann) in der nächsten zeit ausgemertzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Viss


----------



## Smie (25. Oktober 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Wenn ich an die Anfänge von WoW zurückdenke und wieviel Geduld die Community aufgebracht hat, bis letztlich nach fast einem halben Jahr endlich das Ehrensystem eingeführt wurde...
> Es ist noch nicht mal so, dass ich die Kritik nicht annehmen würde, ich verstehe bloß diese Argumente nicht. Da wäre es egal, ob ich nun WoW, Lineage 2 oder Silkroad spielen würde, sie wirken allesamt nicht durchdacht auf mich.



Nun, wow hatte anno dazumal aber nicht wirklich Konkurrenz auf dem Sektor. Für die massen war es der Einstieg in die mmorpg Szene und jedes Ereignis war damals ein neues "aha-Erlebnis". Wenn heute neue Onlinespiele erscheinen die auch noch eine Monatliche Gebühr verlangen müssen sie einiges bieten um die Kundschaft zufrieden zu stellen, einen "wow-Bonus" hat nun mal keines der neuen Games mehr. Und wenn man es nicht schafft den Großteil zufrieden zu stellen schmiert man ab wie aoc. 

Auf jeden fall müssen sich die Macher von warhammer nun ordentlich drehen das die Stimmung nicht zu sehr kippt. Ein einigermaßen ruckelfreies RVR mit mehr als 30 leuten wäre da schon mal ein Anfang. Schließlich soll das ja der Hauptbestandteil des Spiels sein und demnach auch ordentlich funktionieren...und das nicht erst in ein paar monaten.


----------



## surric (25. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Warum schreiben eigentlich auch Leute die ihren Account verlängern wollen?
> Es ging dem TE in diesem Thread darum wer NICHT verlängert.
> 
> Aber hey: Als Fanboi kann man nicht mal einfach nur die Fresse halten oder?



Hast du echt nichts besseres zu tun als dich darüber aufzuregen wie ein Thread verläuft der dir eigentlich egal sein kann und soll?
Wegen Leuten wie dir macht es mir keinen Spaß in einem Forum seine Meinung abzugeben bzw. über etwas zu diskutieren!
Einfach mal die Fresse halten wenn es unangebracht ist!!!


----------



## makkaal (25. Oktober 2008)

> Sagt jemand, der es nötig hat jeden zu flamen, der seine Freundin ...äääh sorry, sein Lieblingsspiel nicht mag. Freunde würden dir vielleicht auch mal ganz gut tun^^


Find's interessant, wie ausfallen du wirst, weil ich deine Argumente nicht nachvollziehen kann. Daraus schließe ich, dass ich dich in dieselbe Schublade stecken kann wie Yoll. Nicht derselben Meinung sein ist noch lange kein Flamen. Habe ich dich damit beleidigt? Denke nicht. Vielleicht solltest du nochmal meinen Post oben lesen, eventuell begreifst du ja, dass ich dich nicht persönlich angegriffen habe und deine Reaktion einfach nur unangebracht aggressiv war.
Davon abgesehen: Ich glaube nicht, dass ein mir wildfremder Scherge in irgendeinem Forum wie du in irgendeiner Weise in der Lage dazu ist, mein Privatleben zu beurteilen. Über Ad-Hominem Angriffe wie deinen amüsiere ich mich höchstens.



> Ich hab in WAR ein Spiel gefunden, dass mir in vielen Bereichen freie Hand lässt und sich auch besser in mein RL einbinden lässt


Das ist derzeit auch mein Beweggrund.
Mein Einwand bezüglich des Verständnisses für die Gründe hat in dem Sinne nichts damit zu tun, dass ich die Kritik nicht als berechtigt ansehen würde - es kommt mir nur manchmal so willkürlich vor, dass ich mich frage, ob dies die tatsächlichen Gründe sind. Oft wirken sie sehr unüberlegt auf mich, recht oberflächlich, weil auch gern Halbwahrheiten herangezogen werden und/oder eigene Empfindungen als objektive Fakten dargestellt werden.



> Nun, wow hatte anno dazumal aber nicht wirklich Konkurrenz auf dem Sektor.


Stimmt, zumindest gab es keine annähernd so starke Konkurrenz wie für neue Spiele heute. Es ist unabstreitbar, dass WoW neue Maßstäbe gesetzt hat. Und ich stimm' dir zu, da wird noch einiges zu schrauben sein. Ich fänd's schade, wenn es daran scheitern würde - dann wäre es nicht weit vom weitläufig verfluchten AoC entfernt, von dem sich leider viele enttäuscht abgewendet haben. 
Allerdings muss man zum Aspekt RvR noch sagen, dass sie bereits daran schrauben. Sicherlich liegt viel am Client, doch die Mechanik wird bereits in Maßen verändert, um den Schwerpunkt zu verlagern. Wohin das führt, kann wohl keiner großartig beurteilen...



> Wegen Leuten wie dir macht es mir keinen Spaß in einem Forum seine Meinung abzugeben bzw. über etwas zu diskutieren!


 Ja, das denk ich mir in letzter Zeit auch des öfteren...


----------



## Ellrock (25. Oktober 2008)

Mystika-Blutkessel schrieb:


> Das sind die Leute die in WoW geheult haben das man nichts machen kann ohne Eingespannt zu sein und 24 stunden am Bildschirm zu kleben. Jetzt wird halt geheult das man nichts machen kann und alles schnell langweilig is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



stimme zu.

Jeder der das Spiel nicht gut findet sollte auch konsequent sein und gehen. Spiele sind Geschmacksache. Und viele stehen halt nicht auf Spiele wo es Durststrecken gibt. Dem Spiel wird es nicht schaden und es werden neue Leute im Laufe der Zeit kommen, die War mögen und spielen werden. Das Spiel steht immernoch am Anfang. 

Gibt hier im Forum dauernd Leute, die sich nun schon so lange in jedem Thread über WAR aufgeregt haben - bei denen ich mich wundere - dass ihr Freimonat noch nicht zuende ist.

Und wenn er bereits beendet ist - dann sollten sie einfach ehrlich zu sich und andere sein und das Flamen einstellen. 

Die meisten Forenbenutzer hier schreiben ja auch nicht dauernd in die Foren andere Spiele, obwohl sie überhaupt nicht mehr über den aktuellen Stand informiert oder das Spiel grade mal bis in den zwanzige Bereich gespielt haben.


----------



## Rickrolled (25. Oktober 2008)

surric schrieb:


> Hast du echt nichts besseres zu tun als dich darüber aufzuregen wie ein Thread verläuft der dir eigentlich egal sein kann und soll?
> Wegen Leuten wie dir macht es mir keinen Spaß in einem Forum seine Meinung abzugeben bzw. über etwas zu diskutieren!
> Einfach mal die Fresse halten wenn es unangebracht ist!!!


 
Warte schon drauf das  ein Mod bei den Kerl dürchgreift... mehr als schlechte Anti WAR Propaganda und Halbwissen kommt von dem Kleingeist leider nicht.

naja wennigstens closen die Mods seine WAR-bash threads ziemlich schnell, auch wenn es davon noch mehr als genug gibt. aber wundert mich nicht... Buffed ist schliesslich die WoW Hochburg. ganz normal, im anonymen I-net... auch wenns traurig ist.


----------



## Ellrock (25. Oktober 2008)

Snib schrieb:


> ich werde definitiv nicht verlängern
> die liste der gründe ist lang, aber das spiel ist schlecht gehört leider nicht dazu...
> pkt1 und wichtigster ist: ich zahle keine 15€ (pre-paid) für genau 0 support......ich kenne mmo´s die zu 100% kostenfrei sind die besseren support liefern...bsp?...von ca 15! tickets wurde genau 1 ingame beantwortet......bei allen andern(wenn sie den überhaupt beantwortet wurden) hatte ich NACH dem ausloggen schon die mail "wir konnten sie leider ingame nicht erreichen"......aha? welches spiel hab ich dann die letzten 8std gespielt?
> 
> ...




Also in Deutschland gibts auch Lastschrifteinzug. Keine Ahnung wo du wohnst.


----------



## FinnZ (25. Oktober 2008)

ich habe für 2 monate verlängert
werde aber nicht auf den "großen Patch" warten wenn es nicht bald besser wird 
bin zurzeit endtäusch von dem spiel

die schnellen Patches sind schön und gut aber warum fixen die am PvE rum wenn das spiel soo PvP/RvR lastig ist und es dort auch viele Buggs gibt???
das PvE ist sowieso recht bescheiden und da fixen sie rum sollten lieber was am RvR fixen ist doch das hauptaugenmerk von WAR oder habe ich das falsch verstanden ?


----------



## Pymonte (25. Oktober 2008)

na zum Glück sind jetzt auch schon einige Klassen (und somit RvR) Hotfixes erschienen, der neuste is ja das AoE Saugen vom Magus.

Sry, aber es ist ja wohl klar das man mehr PvE Content nachbearbeiten muss als PvP Conent. Denn während PvP durchgehen gescriptet ist, muss im PvP eben nur die Klassenbalance stimmen und vllt einige Timer und da haben sie shcon viel getan.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (25. Oktober 2008)

hab auch erstmal bis Januar verlängert.
am anfang hat mir WAR eigentlich nicht so richtig gefallen, aber mittlerweile macht es viel spaß, seit die matschigen Texturen weg sind sieht es auch viel besser aus.
besonders gut gefällt mir der Wälzer, verbringe viel Zeit damit neue Einträge zu suchen.


----------



## hansi79 (25. Oktober 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> na zum Glück sind jetzt auch schon einige Klassen (und somit RvR) Hotfixes erschienen, der neuste is ja das AoE Saugen vom Magus.
> 
> Sry, aber es ist ja wohl klar das man mehr PvE Content nachbearbeiten muss als PvP Conent. Denn während PvP durchgehen gescriptet ist, muss im PvP eben nur die Klassenbalance stimmen und vllt einige Timer und da haben sie shcon viel getan.



Lußtig , was soll der misst? Fünf gehen und Sechs kommen? Es hat in Sachen Fehlerfreiheit und PVP weitaus mehr zubieten die so genannten gigantischen Bugs hab ich noch nie gesehen?? Selbst in Szenarien läuft es zu 99% ruckelfrei das kann selbst wow noch nicht aufbieten.


----------



## Pymonte (25. Oktober 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Lußtig , was soll der misst? Fünf gehen und Sechs kommen? Es hat in Sachen Fehlerfreiheit und PVP weitaus mehr zubieten die so genannten gigantischen Bugs hab ich noch nie gesehen?? Selbst in Szenarien läuft es zu 99% ruckelfrei das kann selbst wow noch nicht aufbieten.



was hat das mit Mist zu tun?
Ich hab doch gesagt, das es Hotfixes gibt und das es schon besser wird. Ka, warum du jetzt hier sagst, dass ich Mist rede...

Wo du mir ja scheinbar sogar zustimmst... oder ich verstehe deinen Post einfach net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boogay (25. Oktober 2008)

Also am besten finde ich den von dir angegeben Grund mit der Aktionsleiste...genau das ist der Grund wieso ich aufhöre ... na klar o.o

Naja ich werde für meinen Teil meinen verlängern bzw. habe dies schon getan und werde auch noch weitere Monate in dieser Welt verbringen, da mir mein Zelot zu viel Spaß macht, als dass ich zum ewigen Rufgefarme in WoW zurückkehre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfG Boogay


----------



## hansi79 (25. Oktober 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> was hat das mit Mist zu tun?
> Ich hab doch gesagt, das es Hotfixes gibt und das es schon besser wird. Ka, warum du jetzt hier sagst, dass ich Mist rede...
> 
> Wo du mir ja scheinbar sogar zustimmst... oder ich verstehe deinen Post einfach net
> ...



Ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt sr. Endschuldigung. Ich meinte weil einige davon reden das es ein Age of Conan 2 wird? Ich meine es ist doch doch so? 5 gehen von einem Spiel weg und 6 kommen hinzu??? Einfach locker sehen, aber mein post bezog sich nicht auf dich sondern diese AOC2 reden.


----------



## Pymonte (25. Oktober 2008)

aso, weil du mich gequotet hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hansi79 (25. Oktober 2008)

Bleib mal Locker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (25. Oktober 2008)

bin ich doch, wollt doch nur wissen was du meinst, eh wieder Missverständnisse auftreten


----------



## Arkasi (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen verlängert, mir gefällt das Spiel. Das PVE ist sicher keine Highlight, aber ganz in Ordnung und PVP ist ziemlich gut gelungen, vorallem die Klassenbalance, die andere Spiele nie hinbekommen. Dass es noch einige Bugs und Ruckler gibt, ist in diesem Station normal, insgesamt kann man aber recht gut spielen.

Was mir nicht ganz klar ist, wenn jemand das Spiel Sch***e findet, dann soll er es halt einfach nicht spielen aber sicher nicht im Forum des Spieles herumtrollen. Was gibt einem das? Will man wirklich jedem zeigen, dass man völlig verblödet ist? Da wird massig Zeit und Energie in etwas gesteckt, was einen nicht interessiert und was man gar nicht nutzt.


----------



## Jaimewolf (26. Oktober 2008)

Threadtitel dahingehend abgeändert, dass auch die WAR-Verlängerer, der Themenüberschrift nach, ihre Gründe darlegen können. 

Btw: Wissenschaftlich objektive Facharbeiten sind nicht zwingend notwendig, damit man hier seine Beweggründe für oder gegen WAR darlegt. Eine "WAR ist schrott" Aussage ist hingegen auch nicht wirklich hilfreich.

Derzeit habe ich meine 3D-Einstellungen zu WAR nach einer Anleitung hier im Forum von mittel auf sehr niedrig gestellt und es lief in einem Test weniger ruckelig, leider teilweise immer noch zu schwerfällig. Ob das an der Technik von WAR liegt oder an extremen Systemvoraussetzungen, das scheint sich zu einer Stein der Weisen Suche zu entwickeln.

Aktuelles Fazit: Mit einer engagierten Gruppe macht das Open-RvR bei vorhandenen Gegnern viel Spaß. Selbst für Gelegenheitsspieler ist dies möglich. Ich muss jetzt ein wenig ausgieber testen, inwiefern das Ruckeln wirklich längerfristig reduziert bleibt. Dann könnte sich WAR in meinem Falle doch noch zu einer Option für ein paar Stunden am Abend entwickeln. Nichtsdestotrotz sollte das Ruckeln in WAR im Laufe der Zeit (nicht in 1-2 Jahren) behoben werden.


----------



## Catwar (26. Oktober 2008)

Verlängern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grund: Habe damals im Monsterplay (PvP bei HdRO) mir immer überlegt was man besser machen könnte, und Mythic hat meine doch sehr vagen Vorstellungen davon wie PvP aussehn könnte, nicht nur sehr gut umgesetzt, sonder noch übertroffen, und dabei wechsel ich gerade erst so langsam ins T4 Gebiet.

Gibt es wirklich erst die beiden Hauptstadraids von denen man ließt, wobei eine ja noch ercheatet wurde, oder wurden die anderen nur nicht kolportiert?


----------



## Farodien (26. Oktober 2008)

Verlängert, weil....
- gute performance, sowohl in der freien Welt als auch in den Szenarien
- das PVP mir sehr gut gefällt und was ich mal garnicht gedacht habe, meiner Frau auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- die Grafik und die Welt mir sehr gut geföllt
- die Ironie in dem Spiel sehr witzig rüberkommt

Was mir nicht gefällt....
- kann mich mal wieder nicht entscheiden welche Klasse ich als Main spiele

In diesem Sinne...


isch abe garkein Mausrad  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadmage (26. Oktober 2008)

Gut ich habe mir das Spiel nicht gekauft, dafür die Beta gespielt (ja ich hab nen Beta Key hier auf Buffed gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Und nach all dem was ich hier gelesen habe:

Ich werds mir kaufen!

Die meisten Gründe sind die Gründe warum ich mit WoW schon vor ner Woche aufgehört hab! Zu WAR hat nur noch meine Überredungskunst bei den Eltern gefehlt, und hat funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehen uns aufm Schlachtfeld ^^

PS:
Kann man den Account auch über T-Online bezahlen?


----------



## franzmann (26. Oktober 2008)

sers,


nein man kann es nicht über t-online bezahlen habe es schon versucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ich werde es auf jedenfall verlängern da mir das spiel recht viel spass macht und bevor ich ein fazit für mich machen werde möchte ich erstmal 40 sein und dann schauen wir mal aber das dauert noch da es viele "gute" klassen gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg


----------



## Shaggy1983 (26. Oktober 2008)

> Dazu kann ich nur Folgendes sagen.
> 
> * Warst du beim Start von Lineage II, World of Warcraft und Age of Conan dabei? Hast du gesehen wie schlecht es dort lief. Im gegensatz dazu ist das in War Kinderkacke. Zuma nderen solltest du deine Treiber überprüfen, den Rechner vieleicht neu installieren, oder darüber nachdenken ob deine Hardware auch richtig zusammenpasst
> * Das Kommt nunmal am anfang, Aber da viele Kinder ja Zerstörung spielen wollen weil die so Cool sind ist es Klar das es dort Warteschlangen gibt. Fang doch einfach auf Seiten der Ordnung an oder tue in der wartezeit was nützliches wie haushalt machen etc.
> ...



Age of Conan ist immer noch schlecht....


----------



## Deadmage (26. Oktober 2008)

franzmann schrieb:


> nein man kann es nicht über t-online bezahlen habe es schon versucht



Schade... naja dann mal die anderen Bezahlungsmöglichkeiten nutzen...^^


----------



## Gumja (26. Oktober 2008)

Deadmage schrieb:


> Schade... naja dann mal die anderen Bezahlungsmöglichkeiten nutzen...^^


Gibt doch Gamecards... und wenn du schon n eigenes Konto hast, lässte einfach abbuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadmage (26. Oktober 2008)

Da komm ich ja zu meinem Problem: 

Welche Bezahlungsmöglichkeiten gibt es dort eigentlich?

Sorry falls das hier als Offtopic gewertet wird


----------



## Pente (26. Oktober 2008)

Hehe also beim Lesen des Threads musste ich paarmal echt lachen. Sorry aber ich hab da nun nicht tatsächlich von vielen ein "ich vermisse den Suchtfaktor, es fesselt mich noch zu wenig" gelesen? Mal ganz ehrlich: genau das ist der Grund wieso ich Warhammer spiele. Kein Raidzwang, kein zwanghaftes einloggen wegen irgend einer pseudo Verantwortung. Keine Angst ingame irgendetwas "wichtiges" zu verpassen wenn ich ein paar Tage nicht spielen kann so, dass ich am Ende dann vielleicht nicht mal mehr mit den anderen mitspielen kann weil die ja schon viel "weiter" sind.

Ich brauch kein Suchtfaktor, ich brauche ein Spiel das Spass macht und bei dem ich dennoch jederzeit sagen kann "ok ich hab nun was anderes zu tun ich logg aus". Ich muss keine 8 Stunden am Stück vor einem Spiel sitzen und mich an irgendwelchen virtuellen Erfolgen erfreuen. Es soll einfach nur Spass machen mehr nicht. Jeder der ernsthaft der Meinung ist ihm fehlt der Suchtfaktor das was ihn an das Spiel fesselt und ihn praktisch zwingt zu spielen sollte vielleicht einfach mal ein bißchen Abstand zum Online-Gaming nehmen. Einfach mal eine Auszeit, dann sieht die Welt schon wieder ganz anderst aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadmage (26. Oktober 2008)

Niemand eine Antwort auf meine Frage?

(Welche Bezahlungsmöglichkeiten gibt es?)


----------



## Thoryia (26. Oktober 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Hehe also beim Lesen des Threads musste ich paarmal echt lachen. Sorry aber ich hab da nun nicht tatsächlich von vielen ein "ich vermisse den Suchtfaktor, es fesselt mich noch zu wenig" gelesen? Mal ganz ehrlich: genau das ist der Grund wieso ich Warhammer spiele. Kein Raidzwang, kein zwanghaftes einloggen wegen irgend einer pseudo Verantwortung. Keine Angst ingame irgendetwas "wichtiges" zu verpassen wenn ich ein paar Tage nicht spielen kann so, dass ich am Ende dann vielleicht nicht mal mehr mit den anderen mitspielen kann weil die ja schon viel "weiter" sind.
> 
> Ich brauch kein Suchtfaktor, ich brauche ein Spiel das Spass macht und bei dem ich dennoch jederzeit sagen kann "ok ich hab nun was anderes zu tun ich logg aus". Ich muss keine 8 Stunden am Stück vor einem Spiel sitzen und mich an irgendwelchen virtuellen Erfolgen erfreuen. Es soll einfach nur Spass machen mehr nicht. Jeder der ernsthaft der Meinung ist ihm fehlt der Suchtfaktor das was ihn an das Spiel fesselt und ihn praktisch zwingt zu spielen sollte vielleicht einfach mal ein bißchen Abstand zum Online-Gaming nehmen. Einfach mal eine Auszeit, dann sieht die Welt schon wieder ganz anderst aus.
> 
> ...


Leider vergessen das zuviele der WoW Rueberwechsler, und gehen dann nach einem Monat wieder zurueck zu ihrem ach so geliebten und nicht missen wollendem "2. Leben" oder ihrem Alter Ego in WoW, was auch immer.


----------



## Sichel_1983 (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe verlängert, mich bekommt ihr hier nicht so schnell weg. Wie Pente schon sagte, bei WAR habe ich nicht so einen Zwang. Genau das richtige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellrock (26. Oktober 2008)

Deadmage schrieb:


> Da komm ich ja zu meinem Problem:
> 
> Welche Bezahlungsmöglichkeiten gibt es dort eigentlich?
> 
> Sorry falls das hier als Offtopic gewertet wird




Lastschrifteinzug 

Kreditkarte 

Gamekarte

Ich persönlich mache Lastschrifteinzug. Man kann sofort spielen. Bereits DAOC immer so bezahlt bei Goa. Problemlos.


----------



## Deadmage (26. Oktober 2008)

Ah danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann mal Morgen das Spiel kaufen gehn^^


----------



## ravenFlasH (26. Oktober 2008)

Sry wegen OT...
...aber wie groß ist die implementierte Welt von War im Vergleich zu Azeroth + Scherbenwelt?


----------



## Slemy (26. Oktober 2008)

ich nicht bin wieder bei wow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mies (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe für 2 Monate verlängert da es mir einfach Spaß macht =) wenn die abstürze noch behoben werden ist das wichtigste ja gefixxt aber es steckt n haufen potenzial in dem Spiel


----------



## Pymonte (26. Oktober 2008)

ravenFlasH schrieb:


> Sry wegen OT...
> ...aber wie groß ist die implementierte Welt von War im Vergleich zu Azeroth + Scherbenwelt?



kleiner höchstwahrscheinlich. Allerdings ist Scherbenwelt auch ein Addon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit original WoW kanns ungefähr mithalten, allerdings bietet WAR noch massig Platz für neue Orte, während Azeroth ja praktisch komplett ausgebaut ist (ich mein die beiden, bald 3 Kontinente, wo sich so nicht mehr viel an der Topografie ändern dürfte)

Ist in WAR aber eh nebensache... ich mein, man ist im Schlachtgetümmel, will man da lieber 2 Tage reiten eh man zum Gegner kommt oder gleich los-mosch'n?^^


----------



## corpescrust (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich bleib auch erstmal bei WAR

Eigentlich war WAR ja nur als Pausenfüller gedacht.

Aber irgendwie kommt das Spielprinzip meinen Lebenswandel mehr entgegen.
Dieser Raidzwang fällt einfach weg.
Das heißt ich muss meine Spielzeit nicht damit verbringen Blühmchen zu pflücken um beim nächsten Raid genug Tränke dabei zu haben.

Mir gefällt auch wie Mythik das ganze angeht, ich hab den Eindruck man bemüht sich um seine Kunden.
Blizzard hat richtige fähige Konkurenz bekommen und das ist gut so.


----------



## RomanGV1 (26. Oktober 2008)

Also bei mir ist seit 3 tagen HOGGER nack^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Is mir gerade so eingefallen weill einer hier sone lusstige sig hat^^)

Das hatte ich in meinen anderen einträgen gar nicht geschreiben...

Als ich wieder mit dem "sucht game"(WOW) angefangen habe.
Habe ich 2 gruppen quest gehabt (Level 17) alein gehts es nicht.
Da habe ich unten auf gruppen-suche geklickt.
Und in 1ner minute schreibte mich jemand an, ob ich lusst habe.
Und ich habe lust gehabt..nach über 1.5 jahren^^
Und schnell 3 set teile bekommen blau^^ (super geil)

Mach ich  PQ in WAR...frage ich im chat...nach 3 stunden...nix...
Alles tot..keiner mehr am PQ machen...
Ich suche nach hilfe mit Level 17 einen 17ner helden zu töten....eine stunde gewartet....nix....(3 tage am betteln!)
Keiner fragte...macht mit half.(Freunde sagten : das ist normal...überspringe es, so wie ich etc)

Leute unterhalten sich über WOW im chat...
Oder flamen ihn sogar dicht..
Hilfe?!?!Nein keine..nie...
Man siet mal ne gruppe von leuten fragt nach..darf ich mitmachen bei PQ?...
Nein...genau so wie bei quest...da steht einer, ich frage : GRUPPE?!!?
Ich will >den< auch!!!!
Was pasiert?!?!
Der haut >ihn< mir weg...
Nie hilfe bekommen....musste immer >Gilde< bitten....
Vom >TeamPlay< in Tor Anrock und co..fangen wir erst gar nicht an...

Manchmal denke ich..die leute geben sich keine mühe weill sie den ACC >auslaufen< lassen..
Anders kann ich mir das >>assi verhalten<< nicht erklären...

naja...Habe meinen Leader-possten abgegeben.Bin traurig..
Jetzt haben wir nen >>TableTop/Bücher/War fanatiker<< als <Leader>.(Einer meiner bessten freunde)
Mal schauen ob er mehr glück hat.
Ich habe aufgegeben...und selbst er sagte : Das >assi verhalten< (Rambo etc) geht ihm auch sehr auf die nerfen von den leuten.
Und wir hoffen das es so in 2 monaten besser wird...
Gestern sind so >4 neue< zu uns gekommen..und sagen sie halten zu game..ich auch..nur mach ich pause.
Und schau mir die sachen aus der ferne an.
Ich will einfach nettes TP haben..und auch hilfsbereite leute sehen...auch wenns sie keine gilde haben,oder in anderes drin sind.
Wir helfen immer..egal ob die keine gilde haben..freunden uns mit anderen leadern an etc.
So müsste jeder sein...

Und nicht so unfreundliche egoxxxx........

In dem sinne..pause...*sehr traurig sein*

(habe es auch hier geschrieben, weill es so gut auch hier rein passt.)


----------



## Andicool (26. Oktober 2008)

Also ich weiß auch noch nicht ob ich verlängere. 
Hab das Spiel aber auch erst seit Mittwoch und bin mit meinem Schamanen Level 9.
Muss mir erstmal angucken wie es bei höherem Level mit dem PvP aussieht weil immernur 
Nordwacht ist echt langweilig.
Vielleicht sehe ich ja auch mal bald die Hauptstadt und so. Hmm mal schaun. Bis jetzt machts Spaß aber mir
fehlt noch son i-Tüpfelchen das ich dabei bleibe.


MfG Andi


----------



## Pymonte (26. Oktober 2008)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist seit 3 tagen HOGGER nack^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



rofl, das kann man nun auch 1zu1 auf WoW übertragen. Ist man am Dailys machen klauen einem ständig Leute die Mobs, selbst eigene Fraktion. Spricht man sie darauf an, wird man angepöbelt. Sry, aber das ist seit WoW leider spieleübergreifend gewurden.
Gruppen findet man in WAR sehr schnell, dafür gibts den offenen Gruppe Button ja. Ehrlich gesagt: egal mit welchem Twink ich spiele (von lvl 6 bis 16), ich find für jede PQ und jede Quest ne Gruppe. Also liegt das Problem wohl eher an deinem Server, dafür kann das Spiel aber nichts.
Das sieht für mich grad so aus:
"WAR ist scheiße! Chat ist scheiße, Comm. ist scheiße, Spiel ist scheiße! In WoW ist alles toll. Alle lieb, alle nett, alle hilfsbereit..." usw.
Und ich sage: Bockmist!
Es gibt sehr wohl in beiden Spielen hilfreiche und nette Leute, das bestreite ich nicht. Und es gibt in beiden Games geistige Fehlzündungen. 
ABER es ist in beiden Spielen so und nicht in WoW Himmel und in WAR Hölle. 
Dennoch beweist du ja schon, dass dein Post ein WAR Flame werden sollte, daher kann man ja keine Objektivität und somit Glaubhaftigkeit von dir erwarten.


----------



## RomanGV1 (26. Oktober 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> rofl, das kann man nun auch 1zu1 auf WoW übertragen. Ist man am Dailys machen klauen einem ständig Leute die Mobs, selbst eigene Fraktion. Spricht man sie darauf an, wird man angepöbelt. Sry, aber das ist seit WoW leider spieleübergreifend gewurden.
> Gruppen findet man in WAR sehr schnell, dafür gibts den offenen Gruppe Button ja. Ehrlich gesagt: egal mit welchem Twink ich spiele (von lvl 6 bis 16), ich find für jede PQ und jede Quest ne Gruppe. Also liegt das Problem wohl eher an deinem Server, dafür kann das Spiel aber nichts.
> Das sieht für mich grad so aus:
> "WAR ist scheiße! Chat ist scheiße, Comm. ist scheiße, Spiel ist scheiße! In WoW ist alles toll. Alle lieb, alle nett, alle hilfsbereit..." usw.
> ...



Sorry da liegste vollkommen falsch.
Das waren meine erfahrungen.
Und als ich vor  1.5 jahren aufhörte wow zu zocken sagte ich nie wieder das drecks game...
^Von daher^^

Sorry aber ich kann da nur meine meinung schreiben..und was so passiert ist.
War ist scheisse?!??!??!?
Äh..möche mal wissen was mit dir los ist?
Sowas hatte ich nie gesagt,ich finde das game an sich sogar toll.

Du must mir nicht sachen andichten,das ist nicht die feine art. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (26. Oktober 2008)

RomanGV1, bei so Leuten kann man echt froh sein, dass ihr wieder weg geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (26. Oktober 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> RomanGV1, bei so Leuten kann man echt froh sein, dass ihr wieder weg geht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nen kleiner flamer...wie süss...^^
Leiter der Gilde "Empire of Darkness" - DAoC+WAR since 2002

du scheinnst nen WAR fan zu sein.
Ich bin "nur" einer auf der suche nach einem MMO..einfach nur zocken fertig..(so wie die masse^^)


----------



## Thundery (26. Oktober 2008)

ich habs auch verlängert, aber nur zur alternative falls es in wow nix zu tun gibt.
kann mir allerdings vorstellen wenn sie die laggs bzw. die performance verbessern ganz umzusteigen.


----------



## Migrin (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde WAR nicht abbonieren weil ich lvl 24 bn un jetzt schon den Eindruck habe, dass sich das Spielgeschene ständig wiederhohlt.


----------



## ExoHunter (26. Oktober 2008)

Andicool schrieb:


> Also ich weiß auch noch nicht ob ich verlängere.
> Hab das Spiel aber auch erst seit Mittwoch und bin mit meinem Schamanen Level 9.
> Muss mir erstmal angucken wie es bei höherem Level mit dem PvP aussieht *weil immernur
> Nordwacht ist echt langweilig.*
> ...



Och, dann warte mal auf T2 und T3. Da machst du dann immer nur Mourkain Tempel, bzw. Tor Anroc. Das sind die "Zerg-BGs" die den meisten Anklang finden, im Falle des Gewinnens die größte Anzahl an EXP und RP geben und die kürzeste Dauer haben.

Achja, B2T:

Ich habe bereits verlängert und würde es wieder tun. Spiele mir jetzt erstmal einen Zwergentank hoch. Hexenjäger (30) muss erstmal warten.


----------



## Asmardin (26. Oktober 2008)

Migrin schrieb:


> Ich werde WAR nicht abbonieren weil ich lvl 24 bn un jetzt schon den Eindruck habe, dass sich das Spielgeschene ständig wiederhohlt.




Schön gesagt, aber die Aussage trifft ja auf jedes RandomOnlineGame zu!


----------



## Ghymalen (26. Oktober 2008)

Bin noch am überlegen.
Dauernd Tor Anroc zB nervt gewaltig und Open RvR kommt nicht so zustande. Alle melden sich nur fürs Szenario an und keinen kümmerts ob unsere Burg angegriffen wird. 
Wird man dann im Endcontent sehen obs dann so ein "neues Tor Anroc" gibt, für das sich jeder anmeldet um seinen RR zu pushen -.-'

Komme mit so einer Einstellung von vielen Spielern nicht klar. Warhammer ist defenitiv ein tolles Spiel, aber solang die Community das nicht ausnutzt ist es nur noch halb so toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkasi (26. Oktober 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> rofl, das kann man nun auch 1zu1 auf WoW übertragen. Ist man am Dailys machen klauen einem ständig Leute die Mobs, selbst eigene Fraktion. Spricht man sie darauf an, wird man angepöbelt. Sry, aber das ist seit WoW leider spieleübergreifend gewurden.
> Gruppen findet man in WAR sehr schnell, dafür gibts den offenen Gruppe Button ja. Ehrlich gesagt: egal mit welchem Twink ich spiele (von lvl 6 bis 16), ich find für jede PQ und jede Quest ne Gruppe. Also liegt das Problem wohl eher an deinem Server, dafür kann das Spiel aber nichts.
> Das sieht für mich grad so aus:
> "WAR ist scheiße! Chat ist scheiße, Comm. ist scheiße, Spiel ist scheiße! In WoW ist alles toll. Alle lieb, alle nett, alle hilfsbereit..." usw.
> ...



Also der Chat ist in WAR wirklich Scheiße, daran gibts nichts zu rütteln, genauso wie das Postsystem, aber ich denke, dass sich das ändern wird. Die Post wird ja angeblich schon überarbeitet und kommt beim großen Patch im Dezember und beim Chat müssen halt die Spieler noch draufkommen, wie man das wirklich gut konfigurieren kann, bis auch hier eine Defaultlösung kommt.

Was die Kritik deines Vorredners anbelangt, Hilfe ist oft von der Uhrzeit abhängig, ist keiner Online, gibts auch keine Hilfe.
Ich lass in so einem Fall einfach die Quest sausen, man muss nicht alle Quests machen. Da es noch kaum Spieler im eigentlichen Endgame gibt und man auch wunderbar anders Leveln kann, ist die Hilfsbereitschaft doch stark eingeschränkt, das gilt auch für mich. Warum soll ich ewig irgendwo herumrennen, damit ich ein Mob umhaun kann, welches ich gar nicht brauche, für Spieler, die ich nicht kenne und deren Dankbarkeit sich auch oft in Grenzen hält?

In WoW war es insoferne anderes, weil man dort nur über Gruppenquests gute Ausrüstung bekommt, in WAR kann man diese Qs alle auslassen und hat dennoch super Equip.


----------



## Merkandral (26. Oktober 2008)

Asmardin schrieb:


> Schön gesagt, aber die Aussage trifft ja auf jedes RandomOnlineGame zu!




Nur kosten mir die keine Monatlichen Gebuehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab auch ned verlaengert.....ist mir ehrlich gesagt ................. , war ne Erfahrung mehr, mehr dann aber auch nech


----------



## Müllermilch (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab nich verlängert.Is mir zu Öde das Game irgentwie.....Für die Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mephewgee (26. Oktober 2008)

ich werde WAR nicht abonnieren, da es mich in einigen belangen maßlos enttäuscht hat
die leute die  jetzt mit WOW-startzeiten vergleichen kann ich überhaupt nicht verstehen ... es geht nicht darum wo es besser lief ... es geht darum das bei WAR durch ruckler/spieldynamik einfach der spielspaß nicht da ist (zumindest bei mir)
die gennaten gründe sind ausschlaggebend genüg, dass ich derzeit keine zukunft für mich bei WAR sehe

darüber hinaus, werde ich für WOW auch nicht wotlk kaufen, da das bisher erreichte einfach nix mehr wert sein wird(schon wieder !) und da es zu einem casual-heult-blizz-nerft-game geworden is bzw. noch extremer als früher

mfg


----------



## RomanGV1 (26. Oktober 2008)

Mir ist noch was eingefallen.
Viele WAR fans waren auch traurig.
Als sie erfahren hatten das die figuren in game sich nicht ändern.
Und es wurde werbung gemacht..epische grosse massen schlachten im Open PVP.
Zwerge bekomme kleine bärte die mit level up grösser werden..
Orks die schwarz werden (dunkler)..mehr muskeln.
Die mutanten mutieren mehr etc usw usw usw...

Die Elfen Stadt ist nicht da und andere Haubtstädte...die karte is aber da..man kann da rein..aber siet ne >Magische WARzeichen sperre.<
Die >>macher<< des games meinten "kurtz" vor veröffentlichung das es nie geplant war es ins games zu übernehmen..
Warum siet es aber so aus (wenn man sich die sache da ingame anschaut) als ob es irgendwie schon da ist!?!?)

Noch immer wissen manche nicht das sich die chars nicht ändern können..kaufen es..und wundern sich dann.
Weill viele so wie ich sind..(ich war mal so) also nie ein Forum lesen..nur ein game kaufen und auf die seite gehen und ACC an machen.
Aber auf der seite steht davon nichts...

Alles das sind so sachen..die nicht hätten sein müssen...das hat vielen die freude genommen.
Oder wird die freude nehmen sobald sie es wissen...

So wie der Elfen-löwe sollten wir uns, alle mehr oder weniger verwandeln mit levl up...
Und die meissten benutzten >>BG<< und eben leider nicht viel open pvp.

Wie ich sagte in den ersten 2 karten Kap 1 in den 2 anderen karten Kap2 und Kap 3
Habe ich NIE gegner gesehen...tolles open pvp...--PVP SERVER!!--(es sei den man geht da in den PVP bereich.)
Und selbst da ist nicht viel los...wenn man es drauf anlegt..(also ich kann nur von meinem server sprechen,und so wie wir es erlebt haben!!Ich rede nicht für die MASSE hier im game!!)

Wie gesagt..ich bin kein fan von einem game oder so..
Ich spiele einfach games wo ich denke..nett..das ist alles.
Ich habe weder über wow EQ noch was anderes mir infos geholt.
Habe das game wie jedes andere durch werbung endeckt. (Magazin seiten werbung etc.)
So wie viele gamer.
Ich finde das game sogar besser wie wow auch im Pve bereich. (ich habe keine lusst 3 stunden oder mehr in ner sintsanz zu hocken -wow)

Wenn die angesagten sachen spätern ins game eingebaut werden..oder die BG´s was weiss ich verändert werden.
Dann könnte ich mir vorstellen das so 6 mille leute das game hier auf dauer zocken werden.
Wow hatte auch nicht 10 mille von anfang an..

Von daher abwarten udn schauen was hier passiert.
Bugs etc im sinne vonhier gehts nicht mehr weiter habe ich nicht endecken können.
Auch das pvp wenn es mal klappen sollte, geht super..

Ich denke hier wird noch viel passieren.(oder hoffe es) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich schau dann im Dezember wieder rein.
Oder aber am April 09.
Wenn sich bis dahin nix geändert hat...wars das.
AION kommt ja auch noch 09...da will ich mir nicht ausmalen was hier abgehen..wenn die bis dahin noch nix gemacht haben.
Werden die server schon lange zusammen gelegt sein..und die zahlt der nutzer auf so 235.000 konstant sein.(das ist nicht gut)

Wie gesagt..ich bin die masse..und suche immer ein neues game was mir spass machen könnte.
So jetzt erstmal grass anzünden in FarCry 2^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ist kein sogenannter Flame etc..das ist meine meinung und so wie ich die sache sehe und erlebt habe.
Ich wünsche mir das, das game hier ein MEGA erfolg wird.
Und wir alle spass haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich sage WAR und ihr HAMMER!!!

WAR!!!!!
HAMMER!!!!
WAR!!!!
HAMMER!!!

WARHAMMER ONLINE Vorstellung POWERWAVE 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccS0Fqx1d1U  (ab der 9ten minute)

WARHAMMER ONLINE Vorstellung POWERWAVE 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rf7VREInj3c
(gibt da noch mehr filme von uns)
Es war soooo geil...
Hoffen wir das bis zum nächsten jahr WAR alle anderen MMO´s moscht.
Und sehet hier wie noch mal die stimmung war/ist.

DAS IST WARHAMMER.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corpescrust (26. Oktober 2008)

Migrin schrieb:


> Ich werde WAR nicht abbonieren weil ich lvl 24 bn un jetzt schon den Eindruck habe, dass sich das Spielgeschene ständig wiederhohlt.




Merkwürdige Aussage !!

Heißt das du hälst dich grundsätzlich von MMO fern ?

Ich hab das Gefühl, es gibt einige die sich mal klar machen sollten ,dass solche Spiele immer nach dem selben Chema funzen.
Legendlich die Schwerpunkte sind anders verteilt.


----------



## DrDiode (26. Oktober 2008)

ICh werde es auch noch verlängern, obwohl ich anfangs von den vielen Bugs genervt war.

Für mich ausschlaggebend ist zum einen das gute Leveldesign, dann das man das Spiel auch mal getrost bei Seite legen kann, ohne etwas zu verpassen.

Natürlich der PVP Content (obwohl ich in WOW nicht so der PVP Spieler war) wo man sich auch beim Questen anmelden kann und dann ins Scenario von jedem beliebigen Ort aus joinnen kann. Das finde ich ist ein sehr grosser Vorteil, spart Zeit und hält auch den Frusst etwas kleiner bei grossen Wartezeiten!

Jo und PVE natürlich die Quests. Hierbei ist aber ab und an noch Bugfix bedarf (zu schnelle Spawnzeiten der gegner).

Was mir aufgefallen ist das die Performance mit jedem Wechsel zwischen den Scenarien und der PVE Spielewelt schlechter wird. Hab immer den Eindruck das immer mehr RAM benötigt wird und somit irgendwasnn die Grenze erreicht ist. Programmierung?

Nachholebedarf wäre für mich noch in den Dungeons ( ja ich weiss WAR ist ein PVP game), da sind die NPcs erheblich schwerer als in den Questgebieten (mehr ne art heromodus :-) ) Und etwas mehr EP in den Dungeons wäre nice.

Alles in allen aber ein sehr gutes game, nur befürchte ich das viele Spieler durch die hohe hardwarelastigkeit etwas frustriert sind und das Spiel leaven werden.


----------



## Pymonte (26. Oktober 2008)

@RomanGV1

du weißt aber schon das:

1. lange vor Release angekündigt wurde, dass 2 Hauptstädte und 4 Klassen später ins Spiel kommen? Wer sich informiert ist, wie bei allen anderen Sachen im Leben auch, selbst schuld.

2. Die angesprochenen Charakterveränderungen (längere Bärte, anderer Hautton) noch in der Mache sind und vermutlich irgendwann zwischen morgen und nächstes Addon erscheinen werden. Dazu gabs übrigens auch schon ein offizielles Statement bei Buffed.

3. Das mit den gleichen Rüstungen/Skins/Designs/what-ever... schon mal ein anderes RPG gespielt? Irgendeins? Diese Forderungen und Vorstellungen von manchen sind derart unsinnig und kurzsichtig. Da muss man ja nicht mal mit WoW vergleichen, selbst Morrowind, Oblivion, Gothic, NwN, Diablo uvm haben Rüstungssets die sich ähneln bzw dem Stil der Klasse entsprechen. Desweiteren gibts ja noch die Games-Workshop Vorschrift. Da kann ein Schwarzork mit ner schicken Squigmütze, nem Chosenschild und der Rüstung eines Eisenbrechers durhc die Gegend laufen. Der hat seinen eigenen Stil. Das einzige was euch jetzt auffällt ist eben, dass ein Schwarzork wie ein Schwarzork aussieht oder ein Hexenjäger wie ein Hexenjäger. Während es in anderen Spielen eben so war, das ein Ork wie ein Krieger aussieht oder wie ein Hexenmeister. Allerdings sehen Krieger und Hexenmeister dann bei allen anderen Völkern auch so aus (geht wie shcon gesagt auch ebi NwN, KotoR, usw).
Das einzige was man bemängeln könnte wäre die Detailvielfalt, aber mal ehrlich, wieviele tausend Sets solls denn in der Levelphase geben? Das sind Items die nach vielelicht 2-3 Stunden Spielzeit schon wieder ausgezogen werden. Stattdessen sollten sie lieber ab lvl 40 verschiedene Sets einbauen, die die Klasse unterstreichen und das haben sie, dank den RvR Sets. Da sieht ein RR 30 Krieger eben anders aus als ein RR40ger usw. Das die sich untereinander ähneln ist ja wohl logisch, so viele unterschiedliche Styles kanns ja auch nicht geben. immerhin kann man sich dan Trophäen und Färbung sowie durch 3 verschiedene Set Typen (Bounty Hunter, PvE und PvP Sets) etwas voneinander unterscheiden.

Aber naja... man findet eben immer ein Haar in der Suppe... und wenns auch mikroskopisch klein ist.


----------



## Rickrolled (26. Oktober 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Aber naja... man findet eben immer ein Haar in der Suppe... und wenns auch mikroskopisch klein ist.



oder zunot selber eins zupfen, reinwerfen und schnell den Kellner rufen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

rest /sign


----------



## Yoll (26. Oktober 2008)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja bis lev 40 weiter spielen. Aber langsam ist es nur noch tumbe Grinderei.
Ob man von Scenario zu Scenario kriecht oder PvE grindet bis zum erbrechen: Es geht ab 20 kaum  noch vorwärts. Man muß ja auf lev 20 schon 100 SC´s machen um ein lev-up zu machen. Das kotzt so derbe an...

Ab und an mal ein SC ok: Aber ständig immer und immer wieder? Im PvE Mobs killen ist auch uneffektiv. Also questen bis der Arzt kommt?

Ich dachte PvE in Daoc sei langweilig...aber was in WAR geboten wird ist absolut lächerlich.

Ist natürlich auch ne Strategie: Man braucht 6 Monate auf Max-Level. Das heißt für Mythic eben 6 Monate schon mal die Abogebühren einstreichen.

Das Spiel macht von Tag zu Tag weniger Spaß. Nach dem 500sten Scenario ist es einfach nur noch eine Quälerei.

In keiner Weise ist WAR das was ich mir davon erhofft habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man kann wirklich niemandem raten dieses Spiel zu kaufen. Es ist schlicht langweilig.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Man kann wirklich niemandem raten dieses Spiel zu kaufen. Es ist schlicht langweilig.



Achtung! Achtung! Persönlichkeitsüberschätzungsalarm!

Das ist deine Meinung und das ist auch gut so... aber DEINE alleinige Meinung als ALLGEMEINGÜLTIG und als Endgültige Wertung für andere zu nehmen ist eine obermäßige Überschätzung deiner selbst...
Und ich finde es nicht langweilig... also wer hat jetzt mehr recht? Du oder Ich? Mh?


----------



## Bluescreen07 (26. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Ist natürlich auch ne Strategie: Man braucht 6 Monate auf Max-Level. Das heißt für Mythic eben 6 Monate schon mal die Abogebühren einstreichen.
> 
> Das Spiel macht von Tag zu Tag weniger Spaß. Nach dem 500sten Scenario ist es einfach nur noch eine Quälerei.
> 
> ...


6 Monaten braucht man mit Sicherheit nicht, das geht schnell, wenn man maso ist! Mein höchster Char ist 20 und das spiel geht mir der massen auf den Sack:

* Open RvR kannst du größten teils vergessen - in den Gebieten ist fast kein Mensch
* PvE ist auch nicht viel besser - von den Öffentlich Quests kann man nur den ersten Teil machen für den Rest fehlen die Leute
* Szenarien sind nix (im T1 geht nur Nordenwacht auf und im T2 zu 90% der Tempel) fragt sich nur ob das an dem Anmeldesystem liegt oder den leuten

......

09.11.2008 - +R.I.P+


----------



## Pymonte (26. Oktober 2008)

hm, finds komisch das alle mit lvl 20 sagen, das open RvR nicht geht. Vielleicht sind das ja alles Bots die im T4 Burgen Raiden...


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Oktober 2008)

Also auf Erengrad sin zumindestens im T3 Gebiet der Elfen jeden tag 5-6 Keepraids  

Open-RvR geht auch gut.... und Scenarios... ich hatte mit 20 auch son durchhänger ^^

aber jedes szenario hat andere schwierigkeiten und andere sachen zu bieten

ich als Heiler merke z.B. sofort wenn eine Witchelf dabei is und ich abkratz... genauso merk ich aber wenn die gegnerseite nur stoffies hat oder nur Tanks.... das sind einfach die kleinen dinge die an WAR spaß machen...

Klar kotzts mich auch an dass es sobald mehr als 30 spieler auffm haufen stehen es zu ner Diashow wird.

Aber, es ist ja grademal ein monat vergangen und es wird hoffentlich noch besser.


----------



## Dror71 (26. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich ja bis lev 40 weiter spielen. Aber langsam ist es nur noch tumbe Grinderei.
> Ob man von Scenario zu Scenario kriecht oder PvE grindet bis zum erbrechen: Es geht ab 20 kaum  noch vorwärts. Man muß ja auf lev 20 schon 100 SC´s machen um ein lev-up zu machen. Das kotzt so derbe an...
> 
> Ab und an mal ein SC ok: Aber ständig immer und immer wieder? Im PvE Mobs killen ist auch uneffektiv. Also questen bis der Arzt kommt?
> ...



Lieber Defätist,

seit dem anheben der XP für Quests lässt es sich ohne grosse Probleme mit Quests, Public Quests und Scenarien leveln. Mag sein das es nicht so fix geht wie bei WoW dennoch ist es relativ Flott. Zudem kannste paar mal die wiederholbaren Quests machen oder Kopfgeld xp einsacken. Manchmal nicht so toll manchmal aber sehr
Effektiv.
Gibt genug möglichkeiten vorwärts zu kommen.

Selbst wen manche PQ niemand ist kann man da sein Einfluss in paar Stunden Farmen.. bekommt dafür in der Regel nette Belohnungen und zwischendurch macht man Szenarien. Wenn Du natürlich einfach zu dämlich bist das selbst heraus zu finden oder einfach hier mit deinen Geschwätz das Spiel in den Dreck ziehen willst so ist das dein Pech.

Was Langweilig ist oder nicht liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Du kannst mich mit Fussball oder Formel 1 zum Kotzen bringen dafür find ich Boxen und Basketball geil. Bei anderen ist das genau das Gegenteil. So what?

Deswegen kannst du dein Goschn gerne aufmachen und sagen das WAR für DICH langweilig ist. Es aber pauschalisieren nur weils dir net passt ist trollen pur. 

Also gtfo und ab mit dir nach Azeroth wo Du hingehörst.


----------



## Pacster (26. Oktober 2008)

DrDiode schrieb:


> ICh werde es auch noch verlängern, obwohl ich anfangs von den vielen Bugs genervt war.
> 
> Für mich ausschlaggebend ist zum einen das gute Leveldesign, dann das man das Spiel auch mal getrost bei Seite legen kann, ohne etwas zu verpassen.




Du hast jetzt nicht wirklich gesagt das du das Spiel weiter verlängerst weil man es getrost zur Seite legen kann und nicht spielen muss, oder? Kleiner Tipp: Du musst es auch nicht spielen wenn du das Abo nicht verlängerst...;-)


----------



## krobel (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde es auch verlängern da ich zulange auf WAR gewartet habe und mir das Game 100% zusagt nach DaoC.


PS:

Mann sollte nicht vergessen das WAR erst 1 Monat draußen ist.


----------



## Pymonte (26. Oktober 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Du hast jetzt nicht wirklich gesagt das du das Spiel weiter verlängerst weil man es getrost zur Seite legen kann und nicht spielen muss, oder? Kleiner Tipp: Du musst es auch nicht spielen wenn du das Abo nicht verlängerst...;-)



Er meint damit eher, das man nicht so sinnlosen Druck dahinter hat. Ich spiel ein Spiel aus Spaß und weil ich Zeit hab. Nicht weil ich sonst den Anschluss verpasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (26. Oktober 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Du hast jetzt nicht wirklich gesagt das du das Spiel weiter verlängerst weil man es getrost zur Seite legen kann und nicht spielen muss, oder? *Kleiner Tipp:* Du musst es auch nicht spielen wenn du das Abo nicht verlängerst...;-)




Ebenso ein kleiner Tipp an dich: In der Zeit wo du dich in WAR-Foren rumtreibst, kann einer mehr Ruf/Ehre/Arenapkt./Haustiere/Mounts farmen, oder den Highscore in Bejeweled knacken (und weiteres Zeug, welches absolut keinen Einfluss auf die Spielewelt hat) als du. Somit verpasst du das ganze Endgame Content von WoW. 

Wäre doch ziemlich schade, findest du nicht auch?!

Im Grunde ist es aber schon ein wenig schmeichelhaft, wie sehr WAR dich beschäftigt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


In diesem Sinne


----------



## Ishbal (26. Oktober 2008)

hab heute auf 6 Monate verlängert, und es sieht nicht danach aus das ich es bereuhen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wow läuft in nem Monat aus, und ich werds nicht verlängern weil ich nich genug Zeit dafür habe, weil man meiner Meinung nach um wirklich was von dem Spiel zu haben farmen muß! und das kostet nunmal viele viele Stunden pro Woche, dailys sind keine alternative weil das abarbeiten ist, und einfach langweilig noch dazu... PVP bzw bgs nerven durch das anmelden in der Stadt, da man nicht wissen kann wie lang man wartet fliegt man los, je nachdem wie weit es zu den quests ist die man nebenbei machen will kann es sein man kommt nie an, bzw man schafft nichts, und nach dem bg steht man wieder in ner stadt. fliegen is in war auch eher Sekundensache und das ist gut so, ich muß weder farmen noch in der Stadt hocken für bg anmeldung, noch stundenlang irgendwelche Gruppen suchen, ich kann im pvp leveln usw... Also nichts gegen wow, wenn man Zeit hat und nichts dagegen hat sie wie oben genannt zu verbringen, dann kann mans auch spielen, habs selbst seit der Beta gespielt. Nur ich bin der Meinung das War zur Zeit besser ist und nicht annähernd soviel Zeit kostet etwas zu erreichen, deshalb bleibe ich bei WAR und kündige WOW.


----------



## DeeeRoy (26. Oktober 2008)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> WARHAMMER ONLINE Vorstellung POWERWAVE 1
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccS0Fqx1d1U  (ab der 9ten minute)



Ich hasse Propaganda....

und der Hexenjäger im Video hat auch noch die Waffe in der falschen Hand....

Pfui....    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krischi1987 (26. Oktober 2008)

Also ich weiß nicht was hier alle haben bei mir läuft War mit vollen details ohne ruckler egal wieviele Leute da sind. Und man WAR sowieso nicht mit WOW vergleichen kann da es andere Spieler ansprechen soll und auch tut. Ich finde WAR einfach genial. Man kann ohne streß schnell leveln wenn man das will. Es gibt immer neue Sachen zu entdecken und die Spielwelt gefällt mir auch extrem gut. Ich hab WAR jetz verlängert und werde es danach wieder tun. Die paar bugs die sind kriegen sie auch noch hin das spiel is ja schließlich erst einen Monat raus. Und ab Lvl 20 kann man immernoch schnell leveln. Hast doch eh nichts davon so schnell wie möglich auf 40 zu kommen denn dann hast ja nur nen kleinen Teil der ganzen Storys die in War versteckt sind gefunden.


----------



## Feroni (26. Oktober 2008)

Hab mir schon vorher die CE bestellt weil ich so heiß war aufs Game.

Naja und jetzt hab ich mich seit nen paar Tagen schon nicht mehr eingeloggt, einfach nur langweilig...

Mehr gefarme als in WoW, hab eigentlich gedacht das es schlimmer nicht geht.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (26. Oktober 2008)

Krischi1987 schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht was hier alle haben bei mir läuft War mit vollen details ohne ruckler egal wieviele Leute da sind.



Ist bei mir auch so, aber es gibt auch Leute die haben eine Kiste die sogar Shattrath in WoW nicht flüssig schaffen, und die wundern sich dann über Ruckler.

Also ich hab auch mein Abo um 3 Monate verlängert, da ich immernoch total gefesselt von WAR bin.
Ich bin jetzt Stufe 34 und RR31, habe alle Kapitel bis 18 abgeschlossen, zwei Dungeons (Düsterberg und Bastionstreppe) durch und es gibt immernoch genug neues. Ich freu mich drauf wenn Altdorf das erste mal brennt!


----------



## Kalyptus (26. Oktober 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> Richtig und das konnte man an der Beta bestens sehen.
> Server auf Server zu.



 Äh ist das nicht der Sinn einer Beta ??


----------



## Yoll (26. Oktober 2008)

Ein wenig muß ich nun doch meine düstere Prognose revidieren. War heute mal im Open-RVR. Es war deutlich angenehmer als in den SC´s!
Obwohl es dort noch mehr geruckelt hat...aber irgendwie war es trotzdem reizvoller als ständig Scenarien farmen.

Ich hoffe die bekommen die Lags noch in den Griff. Weil an meinem Rechner kann es eigentlich nicht liegen.

Naja, abwarten noch. Einen Monat haben sie noch bevor ich mich entscheide.


----------



## Denis90 (27. Oktober 2008)

Monkeyrama schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich nur Folgendes sagen.
> 
> Warst du beim Start von Lineage II, World of Warcraft und Age of Conan dabei? Hast du gesehen wie schlecht es dort lief. Im gegensatz dazu ist das in War Kinderkacke. Zuma nderen solltest du deine Treiber überprüfen, den Rechner vieleicht neu installieren, oder darüber nachdenken ob deine Hardware auch richtig zusammenpasst
> Das Kommt nunmal am anfang, Aber da viele Kinder ja Zerstörung spielen wollen weil die so Cool sind ist es Klar das es dort Warteschlangen gibt. Fang doch einfach auf Seiten der Ordnung an oder tue in der wartezeit was nützliches wie haushalt machen etc.
> ...






frizzlmissl schrieb:


> von wegen ganzen lags und grafik,ect....jeder! der beim start von wow dabei war weis dass war mit seinem start dagegen genial ist!,natürlich es gibt fehler,doch es ist um einige mahle besser als der start von anderen online spielen!



WARUM WARUM, meinen hier ein Großteil der Leute (oder ich sehe immer die gleichen ka.) das man Kinderkrankheiten von Games akzeptieren muss?
WARUM?
Wenn du dir mal angenommen ein Haus kaufst und einer sagt dir, ja sie können einziehen, und du hast 1 Million gezahlt. Dann sagt er dir jedoch, ähm ja Sir aber ihre Küche und ihr Bad funktionieren noch nicht. Das sind Kinderkrankenheiten die werden wir ausbessern in den nächsten Monaten. Ähm ich glaube dem würdest du auch den Vogel zeigen.
Oder zB du kaufst dir ein Auto für 500.000 Euro und dann sagt dir der Händler hier ihr roter Ferrari (oder was weiss ich was für ne Marke), achso die rote Farbe, ähm die Zeit hatten wir noch nicht, machen wir in den nächsten Monaten dann drauf.
Hallo, da würde auch keiner ja sagen.

Es sind doch wohl jegliche vergleiche mit Starts von WoW, DaoC, HdRO, ... total Sinnlos.
Nur weil die Fehler gemacht haben, rechtfertigt das doch lange nicht das nun jeder diese Fehler machen muss oder?
10 Leute bestehlen jeweils eine Person weil sie es nicht besser wissen, der 11te kommt und weiss das es auch anders geht an Geld zu kommen (zB Arbeit) aber er bestiehlt ihn trotzdem weil es die 10 ja auch gemacht haben. Ist das eine Begründung? Nein ich denke nicht.
ALSO lasst einfach diese Vergleiche. Wenn ich Geld für ein Game zahle will ich ein funktionierendes Game und wenn es nicht funzt bin ich natürlich schon ein wenig sauer und werde es bestimmt auch nicht verlängern, und wenns mir gefällt bin ich zufrieden und spiele weiter. So far so easy.



Skarbog schrieb:


> Mir ist es sowas von scheißegal wer WAR nicht verlängert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warum werden einige Leute eigentlich immer gleich beleidigend, nur weil jemand der mal einer anderen Auffassung ist (unzwar dass das Game nicht so toll ist), dies auch Kund tut.

B2T ich werde mein Abo nicht verlängern.
Gründe gibts viele.
Kann man hier nachlesen : http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1149248


----------



## Arkasi (27. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich ja bis lev 40 weiter spielen. Aber langsam ist es nur noch tumbe Grinderei.
> Ob man von Scenario zu Scenario kriecht oder PvE grindet bis zum erbrechen: Es geht ab 20 kaum  noch vorwärts. Man muß ja auf lev 20 schon 100 SC´s machen um ein lev-up zu machen. Das kotzt so derbe an...
> 
> Ab und an mal ein SC ok: Aber ständig immer und immer wieder? Im PvE Mobs killen ist auch uneffektiv. Also questen bis der Arzt kommt?



Das ist dein erstes MMORPG oder? Ich habe schon einiges gespielt und letztlich levelt man immer durch Grinden. Irgendwoher müssen die EXP ja kommen. Immerhin kann man hier auch beim PvP schön leveln und ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass man bei WAR langsamer levelt als in andern Spielen, wenn man auch bedenkt, dass das Maximallevel mit 40 relativ niedrig liegt.

Nebenbei bemerkt, reines Grinden ist das Effektivste zum Leveln, nur muss man dazu Mobs nehmen, die 1-4 Level über einem sind. Auf gleichem Level oder darunter bekommt man fast keine EXP mehr. Außerden gibt es ja auch noch die Kopfgeldquests, die ansehnliche Erfahrung bringen.

Zum Schluss kann ich mir leider die Frage nicht verkneifen, was du ursprünglich für Level 40 erwartetest hast. Grinden im PVE und PVP ist ja deiner Meinung nach total öde.

PS: Kleiner Tip, wenn du relativ viele Szenarien gespielt hast, dann überspringe mal das eine oder andere Kapitel im Spiel, denn wenn du zuviel durch PVP levelst, dann kriechst du im PVE wirklich nur herum. Einfach der Straße folgen bis ein neues Kapitel kommt. Wenn du auf einem normalen Server spielst, kannst du den Rest ja nachholen.


----------



## Arkasi (27. Oktober 2008)

Denis90 schrieb:


> WARUM WARUM, meinen hier ein Großteil der Leute (oder ich sehe immer die gleichen ka.) das man Kinderkrankheiten von Games akzeptieren muss?
> WARUM?
> Wenn du dir mal angenommen ein Haus kaufst und einer sagt dir, ja sie können einziehen, und du hast 1 Million gezahlt. Dann sagt er dir jedoch, ähm ja Sir aber ihre Küche und ihr Bad funktionieren noch nicht. Das sind Kinderkrankenheiten die werden wir ausbessern in den nächsten Monaten. Ähm ich glaube dem würdest du auch den Vogel zeigen.
> Oder zB du kaufst dir ein Auto für 500.000 Euro und dann sagt dir der Händler hier ihr roter Ferrari (oder was weiss ich was für ne Marke), achso die rote Farbe, ähm die Zeit hatten wir noch nicht, machen wir in den nächsten Monaten dann drauf.
> ...



Keine Bugs kann man in diesem Genre vergessen, selbst Offlinespiele kommen unfertig auf den Markt. Das ist nicht gut, aber es ist eben so, daran läßt sich nichts ändern. Eines der Probleme ist beispielsweise, dass viele Fehler individuell geschehen. Erst wenn wirklich viele Spieler spielen, fallen diese Fehler auf. Dazu kommt, dass viele Spieler in der Beta einfach nur zocken wollen, was aber nicht der Sinn einer Beta ist, da sollen die Spieler die Entwickler auf Probleme hinweisen. Kann mir doch niemand einreden, dass während der Beta niemanden aufgefallen ist, dass man keine Anzeige dafür hat, dass man Post bekommen hat oder dass das AH bei der Suche falsch filtert oder dass der Chat unübersichtlich ist oder dass es nicht so dumm wäre, wenn sich AH-Post nach Entnahme des Gegenstandes/Geldes selbst löschen würde,.... - die Spieler schei***en halt drauf und zocken.

Damit muss man einfach leben und es selbst besser machen. Ich gebe dir aber recht, dass WoW ein Maßstab ist und gewisser komfort vorausgesetzt wird. Wenn ich mir so manchen anderen Start ansehe, darunter auch WoW, dann kommt bei mir immer mehr der Eindruck, dass da im Spieldesign ein Haufen Dilletanten sitzt, die irgendwelche Superfeatures reinbringen wollen, während jene Sache vergessen werden, die der Spieler von Anfang an immer braucht. Ist so, kann man nichts machen.

Was deine verlinkte Kritik anbelangt, abgesehen davon, dass der Chat wirklich unübersichtlich ist (bis man die Grundeinstellungen ändert), hatte ich nicht ein einziges der Probleme, die du aufzählst und genau das meinte ich oben damit, dass Fehler eben oft individuell auftreten.

Warum du angefeindet wirst, dürfte auf der Hand liegen. Du magst das Spiel nicht, das ist ok, Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Geh und komm in einem halben Jahr wieder oder auch nie mehr, spielt keine Rolle, interessiert keine Sau - geh einfach. Endlose Threads in einem Forum, wo die Spieler sich untereinander austauschen wollen, wie Sch***e/unfertig/nichtwowmäßig das Spiel doch ist, interessiert niemanden hier und da fühlen sich manche auf den Schlips getreten. Zwischen deinen beiden Posts liegt fast ein Tag, also, was machst du noch hier? Hau ab, viel Glück und Ciao.


----------



## Nelana (27. Oktober 2008)

Was ich bei War schlecht finde ist erst mal die Grafik also wer die schön findet hat halt nach directx7 oder playstation 2 nix mehr gezockt,
denn diese starre Welt ohne jegliche bewegung der Objekten und den wenigen Details erinnert ein halt an directx7 zeiten.
Meiner meinung nach ist die optik etwas besser als bei wow was durch die höher aufgelösten texturen ensteht aber trotzdem ist das auch ziemlich schwach denn 4 jahre nach wow ist das der einzige fortschritt.
Da wären auch noch die viel zu hohe Hardware Anforderung bzw. Ruckler ich mein gehts noch wieso hat diese (miese) éngine so hohe anforderung bei mir rennt crysis mit ähnlichen einstellungen (1680*1050 hohe deteils usw.) deutlich flüssiger.
Dann wären noch die gelegentlichen lags die das spiel in manchen situationen (szenarien, instanzen ,rvr gebieten ) unspielbar machen.
Außerdem sind noch folgende punkte die mir net gefalln
-ziemlich unterbevölkerte server(z.B. Wissenburg) was den spielspaß auch ziemlich in den keller zieht
-die berufe 
-gelegentlich die nich ausführung der fähigkeiten obwohl die Fähigkeiten animation ausgeführt wird (gemeint sind nicht effekte die durch entwaffnen, stille usw. erzeugt werden)
-ziemlich ärgerliche ctd z.B. öfterst in rvr gebieten

Naja ich werde erstmal War bis 18.11 weiter zocken wenn bis dahin sich net viel ändert werde ich nich verlängern.


----------



## Gromthar (27. Oktober 2008)

Tschüss an alle die gehen und hallo an alle die bleiben und kommen werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiss ja nicht was ihr von einem MMO erwartet, aber ich brauche hier keine HdRO-Grafik, sondern nur feines RvR. Das habe ich,  bei durchaus gelungener und ansprechender Grafik, keine nennenswerten Bugs und vor allem macht es extrem viel Spaß. Wieso also gehen? Ich bleibe, denn vom Instanzgefarme habe ich mittlerweile genug. Naja, zumindest bis Mortal Online erscheint. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gumja (27. Oktober 2008)

Denis90 schrieb:


> Es sind doch wohl jegliche vergleiche mit Starts von WoW, DaoC, HdRO, ... total Sinnlos.


Ich verweise einfach mal auf meine Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rogar (27. Oktober 2008)

ICH habe keinen monster rechner, bei mir lagt aber nix !?!?!

ICH habe 7 tage played weil ich berufe mit gemacht habe, mein freund hats in 4 tagen played gemacht, einfach nur gequestet mit ner hexenkriegerin. Wer hier schreibt es is endloses gefarme hat einfach einen an der meise.
ps.: ja ich arbeite auch meine 45-50std die woche!

Die szenarios sind nur da um im low lvl rvr zu haben, ihr sollt das nicht bis 40 lvlt, so weit solltet ihr schon selbst denken können.

Das ihr warteschlangen habt liegt an den spielern, weil sie eben mehr zerstörung spielen, das ist NICHT die schuld von mythic.

Und JA verdammt, das spiel hat bugs und fehler wie jedes andere auch, aber im gegensatz zu vielen anderen tuen sich offenkundig was und nehmen meldungen der community mit, setzen das innerhalb von tagen um. WANN hat schneesturm das jeh geschafft?


Und hört auf nen spiel mit nem auto, nem haus oder sonst was zu vergleichen, ihr solltet mal auf den boden der tatsachen zurück kommen.

wenn ihr nicht die ausdauer habt bis 40 zu lvl oder mal 2 monate release zu überstehen, bitte geht doch einfach ohne hier endlose flames ab zu geben, die sinn dermaßen unproduktiv. Spielt halt die nächsten 10 lvl bei wow, testen in 6 monaten nochmal WAR oder ein anderes mmo, vielleicht gefällts euch dann besser, wenn nicht, wartet noch ein paar monate dann dürft ihr nochmal 10 lvl bei wow rausholen, und nochma, so lange bis selbst ihr verstanden habt, das des spiel nichts neues mehr bietet, sondern nur die augenwischerei und kunden hinhalterei vorantreibt.

ich geh wieder meine bastionstreppen raiden und habe spass im T4 rvr, so long





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ace4x (27. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab mir WAR heute erst bestellt aber nachdem ich die ganzen positiven Feedbacks hier höre freu ich mich immer mehr drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so far Ace4x


----------



## Pymonte (27. Oktober 2008)

Nelana schrieb:


> Was ich bei War schlecht finde ist erst mal die Grafik also wer die schön findet hat halt nach directx7 oder playstation 2 nix mehr gezockt,
> denn diese starre Welt ohne jegliche bewegung der Objekten und den wenigen Details erinnert ein halt an directx7 zeiten.
> Meiner meinung nach ist die optik etwas besser als bei wow was durch die höher aufgelösten texturen ensteht aber trotzdem ist das auch ziemlich schwach denn 4 jahre nach wow ist das der einzige fortschritt.
> Da wären auch noch die viel zu hohe Hardware Anforderung bzw. Ruckler ich mein gehts noch wieso hat diese (miese) éngine so hohe anforderung bei mir rennt crysis mit ähnlichen einstellungen (1680*1050 hohe deteils usw.) deutlich flüssiger.
> ...



sry, aber du sagst, das Spiel hat bei dir (trotz der ja sooo miesen Grafik) so hohe Rechner Anforderungen wie Crysis auf max. Details? Dann würd ich mal sagen: scheiß Rechnerconfig

Sry, aber ich hab noch AA und alles andere was geht zugeschaltet (und hey, wenn du top Grafik im MMO Bereich willst geh doch zu AoC) und bei mir läufts Super flüssig.
Aber du bist ja eh so ein Grafik Fetischist, der Spiele nur wegen dem Blink Blink und den toll animierten Bäumen spielt. Könnte die da Gothic 3 oder Oblivion empfehlen oder CoD4... ansonsten sollte man mal überlegen das es jetzt schon bei vielen Leuten zu Rechnerüberlastungen kommt, wenn eine größere Burgenbelagerung ansteht. Da ist die Grafik eh egal, aber das sage ich vermutlich grad zu jemanden, der vor dem Spiel des Jahres 200X steht und sagt: "Aber die Grafik ist ja nun nicht ganz High End und wegen der guten Story/dem guten Spielprinzip will ich das Spiel ja nicht." 

Narf.


----------



## SireS (27. Oktober 2008)

Wie schon einige meiner Vorredner bemerkten, scheint es auch mir so, daß WAR ab lvl20 absolut zäh wird. Es hängt vor allem davon ab, für welchen Server man sich seinerzeit entschieden hat.

Ich hatte damals meinen Barbaren auf Middenland gemacht und es war eigentlich vom Anfang bis jetzt so, daß ich hohe Wartezeiten für sc's habe und diese dann auch zu 80% verliere. Keine gute Kombination für Spielspass oder?

Meinen Sigmar habe ich auf Averland; da sieht es zumindest was Warteschlange und Gewinnrate angeht ganz anders aus. Und trotzdem: nach einer Weile wirds mir regelmässig stinklangweilig (max. 2-3 Stunden). Es ist einfach immer das selbe, sc's farmen und die wirklich anspruchlosen pve-quests durchziehn. Um die Einfluss-Belohnung abzugreifen muss ich mich immer öfter allein durch den ersten Abschnitt der PQs kämpfen, bis die 3 Balken voll sind...

Ich habe vorher gut zwei Jahre wow gespielt, daher bleibt mir nur wow zum Vergleich. Wenn ich bedenke, wie Wow mich gerade in den ersten Wochen / Monaten gefesselt hat mit seiner Spieltiefe und seinen Motivationsreizen ("Boah, der Hexer da hat voll den krassen blauen Dämon, denn muss ich auch haben" XD), muss ich sagen, daß WAR da doch ziemlich hinterher hinkt.

Fazit: WAR ist ganz nett gemacht, aber es fehlen Motivation und Spieltiefe, eher mal was für nen Quikie zwischendurch, wobei die Frage ist, ob sich da ein Abo lohnt für...

Allen, die das komplett anders sehn und Spieltiefe satt erleben und Motivation pur sei gesagt: Ich wünsche Euch, daß es solange wie möglich anhält und WAR sich noch zu einem ernsthaften Konkurrenten für WoW entwickelt.

LG


----------



## Norrit (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde WAR nicht verlängern weil das Questen mir nur seltenst Spaß macht! Ich kann es zwar nicht begründen warum, 
aber irgendwie empfinde ich das Questen in WAR als Last! Dazu kommen noch die teilweisen recht krassen Respawnraten und die nicht 
miteinander verlinkte Mobs, welche zumindest mein Empfinden mich in einer 'lebenden' Welt zu befinden, stark beeinträchtigen.
Die Alternative, über Szenarios zu leveln, macht ein Zeit lang viel Spaß. Mit der Zeit  können die Szenarios allerdings 
ziemlich nervig werden, wenn zum X.ten mal die Teilnehmer ihr spielerisches Unvermögen demonstrieren!
Dabei geht es mir nicht um irgendwelche Pro Dinge sondern um Basics die eigentlich jeder intuitiv erkennen müsste!
Ein paar schöne Beispiel liefert das Thema mit dem Artefakt träger im Tempel:
1. der Artefakt träger rennt ohne Not mitten ins Schlachtgetümmel an die vorderster Front, obwohl er durch das Artefakt bereits ordentlich 
   Schaden bekommt, und wird natürlich sofort umgehauen. GZ
2. der Artefakt träger steht weit hinter der Front und bekommt schon übel Schaden von dem Artefakt. Ein paar Heiler meinen
   den Artefakt träger nun unbedingt am Leben halten zu müssen. Ein paar Gegner brechen durch die Front und hauen den Artefakt träger um,
   da der Schaden von den Gegnern und der Schaden durch das Artefakt nun nicht mehr wegzuheilen sind! GZ Man hätte ja den Artefakt träger
   auch einfach sterben lassen können solange eine sichere Übergabe möglich gewesen wäre, worauf aber anscheinend die wenigsten kommen.

Mein Fazit:
WAR hat sehr viele tolle Ansätze, allerdings steckt der Fehler im Detail. Mir ist völlig unklar warum der Weg zu 40 so beschwerlich ist.
Denn eigentlich fängt das Leben erst mit 40 an, wenn man alle Skills hat und dann das RvR so richtig los gehen kann!


----------



## Markon78 (27. Oktober 2008)

<= verlängert bis 1.Jänner weil mir das Spiel Spass macht und es auch in der Gilde/Allianz passt :-)

mfg


----------



## Martok (27. Oktober 2008)

werde es wohl "vorerst" nicht verlängern, das spiel muss noch reifen,

gründe dafür:


- performance (von wegen man kann das spiel auch mit ältern pc's zoggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   )
- unausgegleichene server populationen: warteschlangen vor vom spielen, und im spielen (z.b. fürs SZ)   => serverübergreifende SZs wären schön um stammgruppen vs random-gruppen auszuschliessen
- die 2 reiche sollten angegleichen werden, wer schon mal toranroc war weiss wie unfair das für die destru-leute ist.
- bugs: man fällt in der Bank durch den boden, usw,  bleibt an laternen hängen etc.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Oktober 2008)

Martok schrieb:


> - die 2 reiche sollten angegleichen werden, wer schon mal toranroc war weiss wie unfair das für die destru-leute ist.



Unfair für Zerstörung? Wo denn? Ihr habt bisher den, wenn auch minimal, kürzeren weg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marcius (27. Oktober 2008)

Morgen zusammen!

Ja hab verlängert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mir machts einfach mher Spaß als WoW, da Teamspielen endlich was bringt, ich die Kollisionsabfrage super finde (auch wenns bei Laggs manchmal nicht so klappt), ich es einfach gut finde bei Farmquests für zB fünf Wolfköpfe auch NUR fünf Wölfe töten muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zudem sagt mir die Atmosphäre zu, viele wirklich unterschiedliche Klassen spielen kann (20er Orc, 16er Chosen, 16er Zelot, 11er Squiq, 8er Jünger und Zauberin), ja ich twink gern aber hab mich nun für Orc und Zelot primär entschieden.

Ja das Fraktionsverhältnis macht beschäftigt mich zwar auch immer wieder, bisher hab ich auch noch nicht soo viel open RvR gemacht, und von den Szenario wins finde ich die Ordnung auf jeden Fall nicht benachteiligt, warten wir eifnach ab und hoffen auf den Verstand der Spieler...
Letztendlich habe ich auf Middenland aber auch schon ewig keine Warteschlange mehr gehabt um los daddeln zu können und gestern abend gingen die SZs beinah schon instant auf.

Jedem der War einmal antesten will kann ich nur sagen, tut es, aber behaltet immer im Hinterkopf dass es kein PvE Game wie WoW ist sondern ein klasse PvP Spiel mit PvE Elementen und es ist ein MULTIPLAYER game. 
Ich schätze durch meinen Twinkwahn bin ich nun langsam hinter die "Masse" an Spielern geraten, was man deutlich an public quests sieht, da fasst nie wer da ist, aber ein bisschen Kommunikation und Socialising wirken wahre Wunder 8)

Gruß,

Marci


----------



## BlueIce84 (27. Oktober 2008)

Norrit schrieb:


> Mein Fazit:
> WAR hat sehr viele tolle Ansätze, allerdings steckt der Fehler im Detail. Mir ist völlig unklar warum der Weg zu 40 so beschwerlich ist.
> Denn eigentlich fängt das Leben erst mit 40 an, wenn man alle Skills hat und dann das RvR so richtig los gehen kann!



"Der Weg ist das Ziel" <- das lass ich mal so stehen für dich und alle anderen "Powerlevler"

---

Ich werd wiedermal verlängern. Warum? Es macht einfach richtig Spaß! Man loggt ein und kann machen worauf man lust hat. Questen, RvR, Szenarios und Dungeons/PQ´s. Für all die Sachen muss der Char auch keine hunderte virtuelle Kilometer zurücklegen. Selbst Klassentrainer müssen nicht in der Hauptstadt aufgesucht werden sondern sind in jedem größeren Lager anzutreffen.

Wichtig ist eben das ihr euch einen Server aussucht der nicht Niedrig/Niedrig in der Hauptzeit hat. Aber selbst wenn ihr dort schon hoch gelevelt habt müsst ihr den Char nicht gleich Löschen denn Mythic hat schon einen *kostenlosen* Chartransfer angekündigt für unterbevölkerte und volle Server.


----------



## heartless666 (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich werd auch auf jeden Fall weiterspielen. WAR macht unheimlich viel Spaß und ist auch für Gelegenheitsspieler wirklich gut geeignet. Ich war bei WOW nie der große Raid-Typ. Von daher ist WAR das perfekte Game für mich. Kanns auch nur jedem empfehlen es mal zu testen.


----------



## Nelana (27. Oktober 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> sry, aber du sagst, das Spiel hat bei dir (trotz der ja sooo miesen Grafik) so hohe Rechner Anforderungen wie Crysis auf max. Details? Dann würd ich mal sagen: scheiß Rechnerconfig
> 
> Sry, aber ich hab noch AA und alles andere was geht zugeschaltet (und hey, wenn du top Grafik im MMO Bereich willst geh doch zu AoC) und bei mir läufts Super flüssig.
> Aber du bist ja eh so ein Grafik Fetischist, der Spiele nur wegen dem Blink Blink und den toll animierten Bäumen spielt. Könnte die da Gothic 3 oder Oblivion empfehlen oder CoD4... ansonsten sollte man mal überlegen das es jetzt schon bei vielen Leuten zu Rechnerüberlastungen kommt, wenn eine größere Burgenbelagerung ansteht. Da ist die Grafik eh egal, aber das sage ich vermutlich grad zu jemanden, der vor dem Spiel des Jahres 200X steht und sagt: "Aber die Grafik ist ja nun nicht ganz High End und wegen der guten Story/dem guten Spielprinzip will ich das Spiel ja nicht."
> ...




Ich erwarte ja net die übergeile grafik von war da sie verständlicherweise für rvr ausgelegt ist aber ich sehe nich ein wieso ich schlechte grafik gepaart mit mieser spiel- netzwerkperformence/hohe hardware forderung akzeptieren muss es ist halt ziemlich schlecht gemacht. Außerdem sollte der vergleich mit crysis nich zeigen das ich ein grafik fetischist bin sondern den leuten deutlich zeigen das War halt wie erwähnt
ziemlich durchgedrehten verhältnis zwischen angebotener grafik und geforderte hardware hat.

Ich mein wow hat ähnliche grafik qualität aber dafür läuft sie auf jeden office pc und mit isdn.

Naja du erwähnst das gute spielprinzip nehmen wir mal ein beispiel offene RvR schlachten also alle schlachten die ich bisher erlebt habe endeten damit das die seite gewonnen hat die den größeren zerg bzw mehr spieler hatte. Naja außer bei burg verteidigung kann man halt echt mit ner deutlichen unterzahl was noch reißen aber sonst steht masse immer über skill und das soll so gut funktionieren wo fast überall Zerstörung deutlich MEHR spieler hat.


----------



## Aldaric87 (27. Oktober 2008)

Nelana schrieb:


> Ich erwarte ja net die übergeile grafik von war da sie verständlicherweise für rvr ausgelegt ist aber ich sehe nich ein wieso ich schlechte grafik gepaart mit mieser spiel- netzwerkperformence/hohe hardware forderung akzeptieren muss es ist halt ziemlich schlecht gemacht. Außerdem sollte der vergleich mit crysis nich zeigen das ich ein grafik fetischist bin sondern den leuten deutlich zeigen das War halt wie erwähnt
> ziemlich durchgedrehten verhältnis zwischen angebotener grafik und geforderte hardware hat.
> 
> Ich mein wow hat ähnliche grafik qualität aber dafür läuft sie auf jeden office pc und mit isdn.
> ...



Du zeigst das du einfach keine Ahnung von der Materie hast. Und echt nur dumm flamest. Sowas muss doch weh tun !

PS: WoW ist weit davon entfernt auch nur annähernd an die Grafik von WAR ranzukommen. Sehr weit.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenokrates (27. Oktober 2008)

Da ich bis jetzt vollkommen zufrieden bin und verdammt viel Spass hab, sei es RvR, Szenario oder im PvE mit Gildies, habe ich heute verlängert.
Und ich denke nicht, das es das letzte mal war.

MfG Phenokrates


----------



## ersoichso (27. Oktober 2008)

Nelana schrieb:


> Ich erwarte ja net die übergeile grafik von war da sie verständlicherweise für rvr ausgelegt ist aber ich sehe nich ein wieso ich schlechte grafik gepaart mit mieser spiel- netzwerkperformence/hohe hardware forderung akzeptieren muss es ist halt ziemlich schlecht gemacht. Außerdem sollte der vergleich mit crysis nich zeigen das ich ein grafik fetischist bin sondern den leuten deutlich zeigen das War halt wie erwähnt
> ziemlich durchgedrehten verhältnis zwischen angebotener grafik und geforderte hardware hat.
> 
> Ich mein wow hat ähnliche grafik qualität aber dafür läuft sie auf jeden office pc und mit isdn.
> ...


aus einem einfachen grund weil es neu ist!
performance probleme gabs BEI JEDEM online spielrelease bei dem ich die "ehre" hatte mich zu aergern
btw. perfomanceprobleme koennen durch
serverproblemen
fehlerhafte/unvollständige engine
und aus reiner "hilflosigkeit" was problembehebung betrifft

entstehen 
und das sind nunmal probleme was jedes onlinegame am start hat nicht nur mmos

also am besten lässt es einfach fuer 2 monate bleiben und dann kommste wieder als fanboiyiyiy weils auf deinem rechner ach so toll läuft aber frag dann bitte nicht warum oki?

edit: ich spielte beim headstart mit unmoeglicher perfomance,nach dem ersten patch alles wunderbar 
        bis zum letzten hotfix/patch mit 60 fps auf max details auflösung ingame und hardware
        so da die ctds hotfixes neue perfomance probs reinbrachten soll ich nun das spiel flamen obwohl ichs besser weiß?
        nein wenn mans spielen will und weiß das es besser geht wartet man eben auf patches das bewirkt dann wieder bessere perfomance uknow?
        und das wiederrum bewirkt die erfahrung und geduldt eines menschen


----------



## BlackSeed (27. Oktober 2008)

hab verlängert, nuff said


----------



## Blah (27. Oktober 2008)

WAR IS EVERYWHERE!!! Hab verlängert!!!


----------



## Exo1337 (27. Oktober 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Thema verfehlt. SECHS,setzten.
> Gilt auch für die anderen "ich werde es weiterspielen" Poster.
> 
> Ist ja erschreckend, wie viele hier noch nicht mal in
> ...



eigentor?


----------



## abszu (27. Oktober 2008)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> eigentor?



Nein. Der ursprüngliche Thread-Titel lautete "Wer wird WAR nach dem Freimonat nicht verlängern?". Darauf hatte er geantwortet. Aufgrund all derer, die aber genau das Gegenteil schrieben als das, wonach gefragt wurde, wurde der Threadtitel schliesslich geändert.


----------



## ersoichso (27. Oktober 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Nein. Der ursprüngliche Thread-Titel lautete "Wer wird WAR nach dem Freimonat nicht verlängern?". Darauf hatte er geantwortet. Aufgrund all derer, die aber genau das Gegenteil schrieben als das, wonach gefragt wurde, wurde der Threadtitel schliesslich geändert.



ich frag mich nur warum der TE ne begruendung wollte damit man sich alles schon durchlesen kann oder damit vtl. eine discussion entsteht wer weiß?
aber wenn hier jemand einer anderen meinung ist (was er selbstverstaendlich darf) ist es doch wohl erlaubt in einem "forum" das in frage zu stellen bzw. drauf zu antworten oder seine meinung dazu zu äussern

wenn etmundi nur ein
"verlängere" weil "toll" lesen will bitteschoen ich schreibs ihm nicht vor was er zu lesen hat aber ich sitze hier nicht in der schule/kirche oder im krankenhaus um mir meinen mund/meinung verbieten zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (oder eben mit solchen post zu diskreminieren)


----------



## Bjarni (27. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 

also ich werde es vorerst nicht verlängern, es macht zwar spaß aber es fehlt noch das gewisse etwas. Ich meine der Frei Monat war ganz nett, aber ich habe mir in sachen Grafik und Gameplay einiges mehr erwartet, PvP bzw RvR ist echt gelungen. Auch merkt man das die entwickler sehr darauf aus sind,
es den Leuten recht zumachen und sie Patchen ja auch ständig nach. ich für meinen Teil werde es mir in ein paar monaten mal wieder anschauen aber im Moment werde ich erstmal mit meiner süßen zusammen wieder eine Runde WoW spielen. 


Ich freu mich schon auf eure Flames bezüglich WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüße Bjarni


----------



## Lari (27. Oktober 2008)

Nelana schrieb:


> Ich mein wow hat ähnliche grafik qualität aber dafür läuft sie auf jeden office pc und mit isdn.


Mhm, sicherlich:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t=0&start=0

Wie es WoW schafft derartige Performanceprobleme zu verursachen trotz der mMn öden Grafik...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wie man sieht: nicht nur in WAR gibt es Leute mit guten Rechnern, die Performanceprobleme haben.


----------



## Ascían (27. Oktober 2008)

Verlängert. WAR macht mir mit jedem Level mehr Spaß, und seit ich im T4 bin rockt das Game nur noch.


----------



## DeeeRoy (27. Oktober 2008)

Bjarni schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon auf eure Flames bezüglich WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum? Willst du welche?

Von mir nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bjarni (27. Oktober 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Warum? Willst du welche?
> 
> Von mir nicht
> 
> ...



Nein ich habe nur echt oft mitbekommen das wenn einige Leute die drei buchstaben WoW lesen sich irgendwie das Hirn von freundlich auf Agrro umschaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 daher der satz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (27. Oktober 2008)

Bjarni schrieb:


> Nein ich habe nur echt oft mitbekommen das wenn einige Leute die drei buchstaben WoW lesen sich irgendwie das Hirn von freundlich auf Agrro umschaltet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das passiert in der Regel nur, wenn man mit der WoW Brille aufgesetzt WoW und WAR vergleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ersoichso (27. Oktober 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Warum? Willst du welche?
> 
> Von mir nicht
> 
> ...


einfach mal in einer WAR/WoW news reinschreiben wie schei**e WAR o. WoW ist dann solltest du auf dieser plattform zumind. instant welche bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bjarni (27. Oktober 2008)

Also man kann die beiden Games einfach nicht mit einander vergleichen dafür sind sie zu verschieden.


----------



## spiegelblank (27. Oktober 2008)

Mein Fazit nach mehreren Wochen:

ein tolles Spiel. 

Ich verstehe allerdings nicht, warum so viele Leute immer Vergleiche zu anderen mmorpgs suchen (insbesondere WOW). 
Daher mein Einzel-fazit:

rvr /pvp: gelungen und spannend; Konterklassen vorhanden; hoher Gruppenfokus; Langzeitspass
pve: nicht vorrangiger Fokus von war, aber vorhanden; eher Mittel zum Zweck als Sinn des Spieles
Grafik: rukelt manchmal je nach Patchstand; ABER für einen Release und die noch unbekannten Serveranforderungen ab Mitte November muss man sagen:  einer der besten und stressfreiesten mmorpg starts 
Updates: vorbildlich
Community: bisher kaum geflame, auch wenn mal ein Szenario oder eine Burgeinnahme mal nicht so läuft;. Am Anfang spielen die meisten alleine vor sich hin. Im endcontent ist alleine / ohne Gilde rumlaufen aber absolut sinnfrei

Ich werde trotzdem aufhören. Ich weiß nicht warum; aber irgendwie rege ich mich bei War schneller auf als bei pvp von WOW oder auch HDRO. Da ich offensichtlich nicht der typische pvp/rvr Typ bin (ich mochte z.B. die Arena bei WOW auch nicht) ist dies als Lob für die Umsetzung zu verstehen.


----------



## QMaster30 (27. Oktober 2008)

Wenn mein Abo ausgelaufen ist, ist erst mal Schluss mit WAR.  Die miese Performance trotz gutem Rechner kann ich meinen Augen nicht länger zumuten. Und spielen macht da auch nicht gerade Spass. Die Konkurenz hat mich leider wieder.


----------



## Volun (27. Oktober 2008)

auch mein Account wird morgen auslaufen. Wünsche allen anderen noch viel Spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AemJaY (27. Oktober 2008)

hab nun neuen rechner. und ich spiele mein runenpriester sehr gerne. 
in szenarios und rvr macht er echt spass. Leider ist mir mit dem neuen rechner zu beginn öffters mal ein Spieler gestorben,
weil ich von der umgebung einfach überwältigt war und die heal balken vergessen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bleib bei WAR WoW hab ich vonner platte und wers wohl auch ned mehr raufmachen.
WAR ist klasse und dem Chaos in den Arsch tretten macht sehr viel Spass.
In diesem sinne wir sehen uns auf dem Schlachtfeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (27. Oktober 2008)

Viel Feind viel Ehr! Das Spiel macht mir, vor allem da wir auf der Zerstörungsseite auf Erengrad eher das "Underdog" - Realm sind, sehr viel Spaß...

Mit Level 24 schon im T4 Gebiet deffen und dabei sogar nützlich sein ist einfach grandios!

Gruß,
Zad


----------



## smokizzler (27. Oktober 2008)

AemJaY schrieb:


> von der umgebung einfach überwältigt



hmkay....

ich habe bereits einen monat verlängert, werde danach aber aufhören. Das Spiel hat zuviele prinzipielle Fehler, als dass es sich lohnt, seine Zeit damit zu verbringen. 
Angefangen beim extrem langweiligen PvE, was NICHT nur Mittel zum Zweck (Leveln) sein sollte, sondern das Vehikel darstellt zur Atmosphärenbildung, weiter beim sehr schlecht gemachten PvP, was nicht nur in Random Groups in blödem gezerge mündet, und noch weiter zur schlechten optik und zur fehlenden Sounduntermalung, was wiederum keine Atmosphäre entstehen lässt. 
Ich gebe zu, dass ich beim ersten Burgen-Raid in einer spontanen Gruppe wirklich Spaß hatte und das Gefühl hatte, Teil einer Sache zu sein, das lässt aber nach dem 10. Mal spätestens nach. Das ewige Rückerobern von Posten und Keeps dient doch auch nur zum Ruf-Grinden. Trotzdem: RvR könnte sich noch zu etwas gutem entwickeln, wobei auch hier die schlechte engine sowie die prinzipiellen Probleme des PvP im Wege stehen könnten.
Dies nur ein paar wenige Gründe schnell angerissen... Ich selbst habe übrigens nie WoW gespielt und werde es vermutlich auch nicht tun, nur für denn Fall gleich als fanboy weggeflamed zu werden.

Denen die Spaß haben wünsche ich diesen auch weiterhin. Die Ansprüche sind halt auch sehr unterschiedlich.


----------



## Volun (27. Oktober 2008)

leider wurde mir auch nie wirklich klar, warum ich nun eine Burg einnehmen oder verteidigen soll. Klar es gibt RR Punkte aber die bekomme ich doch so oder so. Ganz gleich, ob die Burg verteidigt wurde oder nicht.


----------



## yokotay (27. Oktober 2008)

Für mich WAR`s das. Lvl25 Squiggtreiba....Luft is raus...keine Böcke mehr....
Warum? Wurde alles 100000 mal gesagt und 100000000 wiederlegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber eins hätte ich noch gewusst, was is am Warhammer PVP so viel besser als bei WOW(bezogen auf die BG`s bzw. Szenario)?


PS: Nicht alles wo "Hammer" draufsteht, ist auch der "Hammer".


----------



## RomanGV1 (27. Oktober 2008)

yokotay schrieb:


> Für mich WAR`s das. Lvl25 Squiggtreiba....Luft is raus...keine Böcke mehr....
> Warum? Wurde alles 100000 mal gesagt und 100000000 wiederlegt
> 
> 
> ...



Gar nix...es ist das selbe^^
Habe gerade in wow..an fahnen grüttelt..und ställe erobert...
Kennen wir..alles das selbe...
Bg ist halt BG...fang die fahne...gib se ab...kennen wir auch...´
Naja...aber das auto kannste auch nicht neuerfinden...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alles gleich..und trotzdem anders.
Die sollten in WAR die BG´s abschaffen..so das ALLE open PVP machen MÜSSEN..


----------



## Magmion (27. Oktober 2008)

bleibe auch bei war , spiel ist besser wie far cry 2!


----------



## Arkyn (27. Oktober 2008)

Also ich spiele gerne WAR, es macht Fun. Ich muss zudem auch sagen dass ich KEINE Probleme mit rucklern oder so hab. 
Mein System: Q6600; 4GB RAM; Geforce 9800GTX.

Ich war früher in WoW GildenLeader; Raidleader usw. Und hatte auf einmal einfach keinen Bock mehr. Wieso? Weil sich die frage stellte beim 10ten mal Boss trien was ich da einfach mache? Das macht doch keinen spaß! 
Also was ich NICHT verstehen kann: Was hat WoW was WAR nicht bietet???? Hierzu mal ein paar Punkte:

1. PVE: Alle jammern rum das man in WoW ja sooo guten PvE hat? Quests sind genau gleich wie in WAR. Ok Instanzen fehlen...aber macht das was aus? Man könnte ja die Public Quests als "Instanz ersatz" anschaun? Seid mal ehrlich: Wer liest sich die Quest Texte durch? Keiner oder? Aber es wird gejammert das die Quests keinen Sinn haben usw.? Versteh ich nicht. Was ist sooo tall an den Instanzen? Also nachm 3ten Heroic run hab ich keinen Bock mehr auf die doofe ini. Und vor allem geht man eh nur rein um seine daily zu machen (Würg dailys), oder weil einem ein Item Fehlt.

2. PvP: WoW hat KEIN PvP (Meine Meinung). Siehe Alterac: Sinn ist es des Gegnerischen NPC General zu killn, und das bevor es dier anderen schaffen? 50% leecht eh nur. Arena? Arena is für mich ein Witz. Und seid mir ned böse, wenn ich mit meinem Kumpel (2vs2) roxxorn will, dann kann ich ebenso CS oder Call of duty spielen gehen. Gewinnen tut eh nur das bessere Setup und die besseren Items. Noch dazu find ich es genial das man bei WAR nicht bei einem NPC anmelden muss und so. Ich kann Questen, Grinden, sonst was...wenn ich lust auf ein scenario bekomm kann ich joinen. Was will man mehr?

3. Grinden: Alle jemmern weil man grinden muss? Also jeder der WoW spielte weiß das man ab lvl 70 (spätestens) mindestens 50% seines alltages mit grinden, farmen, sonst was verbringt. Machts spaß? Mir nicht. Wenn man schön PvP und Quests mit PQs verbindet kann man LEICHT auf 40 kommen óhne schwer Grinden zu müssen.

4. Crafting: Also das stimmt ja. Crafting in WoW is der Hammer. Ich mache NICHTS lieber als Tage lang mit meinem Flugmount meine Route zu fliegen und Blumen zu pflücken oder Mineralien abzubaun! ich hau mich weg. Also so was hat doch nichts mit SPIELEN zu tun? (Muss sagen ich hab mich dagegen gesträubt so was zu machen, nur MUSS man es ja tun). Und vor allem is es ja soooo nützlich. Also seid mir ned böse, jeder der sagt Blumenpflücken macht Spaß...der lügt oder nimmt Drogen.

5. Endgame: Nichts ist geiler als Raiden oder? Mein Freund hat mir jetzt stolz erzählt das er nun endlich diesen Content Blocker (Weiß ned wie er heißt) im Sunwell ghelegt hat. Und sie brauchten nur knapp über 400 tries? lool. Sie haben TÄGLICH von 18:00 bis 22:00 und am Sonntag von 14:00 bis 22:00 geraidet. POAH, das sind !28! Stunden die Woche? gehts noch? Macht das Spaß? also so wirklich spaß, das ich zu mir sage :" GEIL jetzt hau ich mich vorm PC, und versuche den Boss XY nun zum 350mal. Uiii das macht Laune" Also echt mal........Wenn jemand in der arbeit 400mal das exakt selbe machen soll, 1 Monat lange oder so, dann wird gejammert. Aber in der Freizeit macht mans Freiwillig? Is klar.....

6. Balance: WAR is ziemlich gut balanced. Wow auch? also da brauch ich ned weiter schreiben.

7: Patches: WAR macht es so wies sein soll. Community sagt: HEY wir wollen regions chat. ZACK kommt er. Neue klassen kommen. Fehler werden behoben etc.....

8: WAR ist noch ned fertig: Also das is ja immer das geilste. Leute die seid 1 Jahr WoW spielen, und sagen WAR ist noch ned fertig. hihihi. Als ich lvl 60 war in WoW gabs Stratholme und fertig. PvP hat nix gebracht, es gab keinen Raid, keine Schlachtfdelder, gar nix. NICHTS. Nur Stratholme. Dann als MC kam, war am anfang KAUM ITems drinnen. Die Sets wurden erst eigeführt. Tier 2 hatte ewigst lange keinen skin. schaute billig aus etc. IHR sagt WAR ist ned fertig? Seit lvl9 und behauptet das? Kann ich nur Grinsen, ehrlich.

9: Daily Quests: Die sind cool oder? Also idch hab mir über dailys mein Epic Flugmount gefarmt. Machte extremst Bock jeden tag 2 Stunden (ich war Def tank) das selbe zu run. In Ogrilla zum beispiel. Na da könnt ihr euch ja freuen auf WOTLK...da gibts noch mehr dailys und noch mehr repu zum farmen. Btw: In WoW wird Repu gefarmt und akzeptiert...in WAR sollte man Einfluß farmen (was deutlich schneller geht) und hier wird gemault das es immer das selbe ist? Also manche mitmenschen sind  echt komisch.

Also das sind nur mal paar sachen wo ich mich ärgern könnte! Das größte Problem das WAR hat ist der "WIR" Gedanke. Was war an DAOC geil? Wenn unser Relict angegriffen wurde, da haben sich alle gesammelt und ab gings deffen, rück erobern etc. Wieso? weils UNSER Relict war. DANK WoW will jeder alleine alles machen, und immer selbst der Held sein! Weiter oben hat einer geschrieben: "Ich weiß nicht wieso ich eine Burg deffen sollte, bringt mir ja nix". Da ist der Hund begraben. Hallo? FEINDE wollen UNSERE Burg nehmen!!!! Das hat nix damit zu tun das es MIR nix bringt! Der Feind hat die Finger davon zu lasssen und fertig!!!!
Ich habe schon einige PQ gemacht um zu helfen usw auch wenns mir nix bracht hat. Wieso? Weil jeder der besser wird dem Server, unserer Seite was bringt. Man darf ned immer nur "Ich Ich Ich Ich" denken in einem MMORPG!!!!!!! Das is genau das was dem typischen WoW Fanboy fehlt. Der will Alterac gehen, AFK rumlungern. Freunde im Spiel hat er eh nicht, weil was bringen die? er kann eh solo sein S2 im Alterac farmen.......
Macht euch dazu mal gedanken. WAR is ein Spiel das auf TEAMGEIST, ZUSAMMENHALT, GRUPPENSPIEL legt. Wenn WIR das nicht wollen/machen machts keinen Spaß. Aber wieso Spielt man dann MMOs? 

Arkyn

PS: Ja ich habe ein 6Monats Abbo abgeschlossen.


----------



## kentooster (27. Oktober 2008)

Arkyn for Präsident du schreibst mir von der Seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Náyla. (27. Oktober 2008)

Wow, ich wollte gerade etwas schreiben, da habe ich Arkyns Beitrag gelesen und damit reicht für mich ein einfaches /sign dazu ;-)

Nochmal hervorheben möchte ich den Punkt "Grafik". Irgendjemand (bin schlecht im Merken von Namen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) erwähnte eine schlechte Grafik in WAR, aufgrund dessen er wieder zu WoW wechselt. Gut, Ansichten sind verschieden, aber diese quitschbunte Comicgrafik ist für mich nicht "gut".
Aber das soll kein Hetzthread gegen WoW sein, welches ein tolles MMO ist, aber leider mit S2 für mich persönlich zu öde wurde. Ich mochte die großen Stamm vs Stamm Schlachten in den BGs. Doch Blizzard wählte die eSport-Schiene und zerstörte somit das PvP, was mein einziger Sinn in WoW war. Raiden ist öde, ich höre immer Sachen von wegen "König des PvE". Gut, manche mögen so denken, ich finde es langweilig.

Ich wollte eigentlich noch WotLK abwarten und WoW somit noch eine Chance geben, aber WAR war dann doch zu gut um noch einmal zu WoW zurückzukehren. Sowohl PvE als auch RvR gefallen mir um ein zigfaches besser als die Pendents bei WoW.

Aber mein Fazit ist: Jeder soll das spielen, an dem er Spaß und Laune hat, schließlich kostet es Geld und es wäre sinnlos, dies für etwas zu verschwenden, an dem man keinen Spaß hat. Ich freue mich für jeden, der mit Begeisterung WoW, WAR, LotRO, AoC, GW oder anderes spielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mardoo (27. Oktober 2008)

gut geschrieben Arkyn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gefällt mir, weitermachen!


----------



## Shamaniko (27. Oktober 2008)

Arkyn... Schönes Ding xD...

/sign... Hab nur kein bock so viel zu schreiben xD..



Ich weiß auch net was das tolle an WoW ist.... ich mein vor BC hat mir WoW wirklich noch Spaß gemacht... aber iwann wurd es mir zuviel gefarme...

Kann mir ein WoW zocker bitte sagen was einen bitte so an das Spiel fesselt ( Ausser die Sucht xD )


----------



## -Sheru- (27. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für Arkyn Du redest einem von der Seele. Genau aus diesen oben genannten Gründen werde ich nie wieder WoW spielen.
Und alle die WAR angetestet haben und nicht weiterspielen: Selber schuld. Denn dafür das WAR ein neues Spiel ist, ist es deutlich weiter als WoW. Auch wenn man diese Spiele eigentlich kaum vergleichen kann. Wenn man vom Grundprinzip ausgeht. (WoW = PvE, WAR = PvP)


----------



## gorbszn (27. Oktober 2008)

ok, dann werd ich auch mal jammern was das zeug hält, denn den meisten fanboys scheitn jegliche kritik gleich gejammer zu sein. übrigens IHR seid mindestens genauso schlimm wie die WoW-Fanboys. das sich WAR am 4 JAhre alten Genre-Primus messen muss, mag zwar unfair sein, aber so ist die welt: unfair. Wenns nach euch ginge, müsste Mythic einen Warnsticker auf die Spiele kleben a la "Hey, WAR ist nicht so toll wie WoW, aber wir sind ja noch ganz am Anfang. Kauf uns trotzdem" ...Merkt ihr was?

egal...
meine gründe:
1) die ordnungsseite-klassen sind einfach total langweilig designed (bis auf ein paar ausnahmen) -> folge: krasses ungleichgewicht der fraktionen. 
2) mein server ist tot. a-u-s-g-e-s-t-o-r-b-e-n
3) mal abgesehen von den public quests, sind die anderen quests genauso einfallslos wie in WoW, machen also genauso wenig spaß. leider klettert der xp balken durch questen irgendwann so langsam, dass dies auch nich motiviert.
4) das crafting system is für mich als neueinsteiger total nebulös. Das Handbuch-"Heftchen" ist in der Hinsicht auch sehr mager.

Ich will WAR nicht runtermachen. ich hatte ca 3 Wochen spaß und bereue den kauf nicht. ich werde vielleicht in einem halben jahr mal wieder reinschauen, denn potential hat dieses spiel auf jedenfall


----------



## Lorenar (27. Oktober 2008)

Ja, eine Schwere Entscheidung. Aber ich werde mein Abo vorerst nicht verlängern. Habe in den nächsten Wochen einfach nicht mehr die Zeit um aktiv zu spielen. Löschen oda verkaufen möcht ich meinen lv 32 Barbar dennoch nicht. Hab ja auch viel Zeit da investiert und das Game ist sehr geil, das beste MMORPG das ich kenne ^^
Wenn ich wieder mehr Zeit finde, kann ich ja immernoch verlängern


----------



## Thip (27. Oktober 2008)

Also ich werde WAR auf jedenfall weiter spielen, denn ich habe sehr viel Spaß an dem Spiel vorallem im PvP bereich.
Ich mache auch sehr viel mit meiner Gilde die auch sehr Erfolgreich ist und mit denen man auch sehr viel Spaß hat, gruß an Elysion ;-)
Außerdem mag ich die öffentlichen Quests sehr gerne und die Scenarien machen mir auch viel Spaß.

Naja vielleicht sehen wir uns ja auf Hergig ;-)



MfG Thip


----------



## Rickrolled (27. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (27. Oktober 2008)

gorbszn schrieb:


> 1) die ordnungsseite-klassen sind einfach total langweilig designed (bis auf ein paar ausnahmen) -> folge: krasses ungleichgewicht der fraktionen.



Das Ungleichgewicht der Fraktionen dürfte weniger an den Klassen liegen, als daran dass die "coolen Bösen" (jaja, wer sich nur etwas mit WHFB beschäftigt erkennt, dass das Imperium und die Hochelfen z.B. keinen Deut besser sind als die Dunkelelfen) auf den Durchschnittsspieler anziehender wirken.



> 2) mein server ist tot. a-u-s-g-e-s-t-o-r-b-e-n



Sorry, aber nicht das Problem des Spiels oder der Designer. Auch wenn's einem das Spiel vermiest wäre immer noch die Möglichkeit vorhanden auf einen anderen Server zu wechseln. Was ich an deiner Stelle allerdings auch nicht tun würde, denn...



> 3) mal abgesehen von den public quests, sind die anderen quests genauso einfallslos wie in WoW, machen also genauso wenig spaß. leider klettert der xp balken durch questen irgendwann so langsam, dass dies auch nich motiviert.



... hier stimme ich dir uneingeschränkt zu. PQs sind echt ne tolle Sache, wirklich. Aber der ganze Rest vom PvE... Naja, Schwamm drüber. Unmotivierende Grindquests wohin man sieht. Und aus dem gravierendsten Fehler von WOW hat auch WAR nicht gelernt: Das Leveln ist auch hier bloßer Timesink. Toll wenn der ganze Spaß auf MaxLvl erst wirklich anfängt, Keepfights en masse, Städtebelagerungen, alles ganz nett. Aber trotzdem ist es auch hier eine lange und vor allem langWEILIGE Durststrecke bis dahin.
BGs/Szenarios? Irgendwann ist aus den Schlachtfeldern auch die Luft raus. Vor allem wenn sie eh nur darauf hinaus laufen, dass sich alles in der Mitte balgt und nur ein- oder zwei Spieler pro Seite sich wirklich um die Ziele scheren. Ich weiß, Problem der Spieler, nicht des Spiels, aber das macht es nicht unbedingt besser.
RvR? Ja, die Kämpfe machen Laune, aber es läuft trotzdem auch nur auf unkoordinierte Spielerknäuele hinaus, insofern auf Dauer auch eher frustrierend. Hier haben es die Spieler eindeutig versäumt, auf dem Handwerkszeug aufzubauen dass Mythic ihnen mitgegeben hat. Wirklich umsichtiges Agieren war bisher eher die Ausnahme in den Schlachten an denen ich teilnehmen durfte.

Dazu kommt dass das Kampfsystem immer noch zu simpel ist, kaum Variationen zulässt (und ich rede jetzt nicht von der "Variation" auszuwählen welche Skills man in seine Autoattack-Kette streut). Wäre z.B. ein Combo-System zuviel verlangt gewesen? Mein Swordmaster hatte da z.B. mit der Balance nette Ansätze, aber letztendlich liefs doch nur auf eine Schlagrotation hinaus. Ein System mit aufeinander aufbauenden Attacken und Blocks wäre wohl das gewesen, was mich gereitzt hätte weiterzumachen.

Insgesamt, ich kann es nicht anders sagen, kam mir WAR zu "WoWig" vor und das war eigentlich genau das, was ich nicht mehr haben wollte. Nicht falsch verstehen, die Grafik ist sehr gut, es gibt einige Detailverbesserungen, die WAR in meinen Augen WoW vom System her klar überlegen machen (die PQs sind da nur die Spitze des Eisbergs) und das Universum ist sowieso über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Aber trotzdem ist es nicht die Sorte Spiel, die ich spielen möchte.

Und ja, mir ist klar dass es dann momentan kein MMO gibt, das mir wirklich zusagt. Deswegen vertreibe ich mir atm auch die Zeit mit Far Cry 2 und dann ab Ende der Woche meinen Urlaub mit dem nächsten C&C. Achja: und ein paar 40k-Umbauprojekten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht sehe ich mir WAR im Dezember nochmal an, wenn die Black Guard ins Spiel kommt. Das wärs mir durchaus wert. Den Kauf der CE habe ich jedenfalls nicht im Geringsten bereut. Also, vielleicht sieht man sich ja doch noch mal wieder. Und wenn nicht, dann vielleicht in meinem nächsten Hoffnungsträger, STO. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tetsuo82 (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde das Spiel einfach klasse. Ist man erst einmal in einer Gilde macht das Game richtig Laune.
Es ist einfach toll zusammen in einen BG zu ziehen oder in einer epischen Schlacht eine Burg zu erobern 
und zu verteidigen.Ich mag vor allem die Kriegsegeräte die man auf den Burgen aufbauen kann. Das Spiel
hat viele sehr gute Ansätze und ein ungeheures Potential. Klar der PvE Teil ist ziemlich langweilig und taugt nur 
für die Nächte in denen die Server leer sind aber das ist ja auch ein PvP Spiel. Man sollte kein Eigenbrödler sein 
sonst wird man mit diesem Spiel keine Freude haben. Ist man jedoch Kontaktfreudig lernt man schnell Gleichgesinnte
kennen und das Spiel entfaltet seinen vollen Reiz. Ich werde  auf jeden Fall ein Abo einrichten und das Spiel noch ein 
paar Monante Testen denn Leider kann man jetzt noch nicht sagen wie die Balance im späteren Verlauf sein wird.


----------



## Rakanisha (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich werd auf jeden fall verlängern.

Hab meinen Pc letzte Woche für 300€ aufgerüstet und hab nun 50-99 fps und so gut wie nie lags. Und das Mythic sich bemüht merkt man ja auch.

Blizzard kann mich mal am %§%&/§. Die Verarsche hab ich lang genug mitgemacht!

Mit WAR hab ich einen mehr als guten Ersatz gefunden. HdRO ist leider nicht so mein Ding und bei DaoC hab ich leider keinen Anschluß mehr gefunden.

Daher muß ein Abo her!!!


----------



## Doctor Rabe (28. Oktober 2008)

Also ich werde meinen Account auf jedenfall verlängern.Diese Szenarios machen einfach zuviel Spass um darauf zu verzichten.Außerdem habe ich jetzt länger nicht WOW gespielt und das heißt ich muss alles nach dem patch 2.4 runterladen und das runterladen dauert mir einfach viel zu lange.(nein ich habe keine Firewall an auch nicht die von Windoof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

UND Dunkelelfen sind wirklich böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalus (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde nicht verlängern, zwar hat mir Warhammer spaß gemacht und ich finde auch es ist ein gutes spiel, aber ich will jetzt nicht wieder so viel zeit in ein spiel reinstecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das hab ich mit WoW genüge getahn und ich bin froh das ich da aufgehört habem, wünsche allen viel spaß mit War !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## siberian (28. Oktober 2008)

Seh ich auch so, arkyn for president, besser kann man es nicht sagen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nelana (29. Oktober 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Du zeigst das du einfach keine Ahnung von der Materie hast. Und echt nur dumm flamest. Sowas muss doch weh tun !
> 
> PS: WoW ist weit davon entfernt auch nur annähernd an die Grafik von WAR ranzukommen. Sehr weit....
> 
> ...



Aha und du scheinst Ahnung von der Materie zu haben? Deswegen hat auch deine Argumentation auch so genialen und komplexen Inhalt. Ne einfach ganz schwach von dir deine Antwort könnte auch ein intelligenter Affe schreiben der gekürzt schreiben brauch du dumm und war grafik gut zu wow. Obwohl sich viele Affen lautstark beschwerden würden wenn man dich als ein intelligenten Affen darstellt.


----------



## DeeeRoy (29. Oktober 2008)

Nelana schrieb:


> Ne einfach ganz schwach von dir deine Antwort könnte auch ein intelligenter Affe schreiben der gekürzt schreiben brauch du dumm und war grafik gut zu wow. Obwohl sich einige Affen lautstark beschwerden würden wenn man dich als ein intelligenten Affen darstellt.



Da ist aber einer griffig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wer hat das gerade geschrieben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (29. Oktober 2008)

@ Nelana: WoW macht das gleiche. Alte Grafik, in keinster Weise vergleichbar mit Crysis oder ähnlichem, und läuft mit 30fps und weniger bei Raids etc.
Du erzählst eben Dünnpfiff. Tut mir Leid, ist aber so.


----------



## Aldaric87 (29. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> @ Nelana: WoW macht das gleiche. Alte Grafik, in keinster Weise vergleichbar mit Crysis oder ähnlichem, und läuft mit 30fps und weniger bei Raids etc.
> Du erzählst eben Dünnpfiff. Tut mir Leid, ist aber so.



Danke Lari, wollte grad antworten, aber du warst schneller!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cold Play (29. Oktober 2008)

mmh ich werde nicht verlängern da mir WAR nicht das gibt was ich suche es ist eintönig (meine Meinung die ich keinem aufbinden will!)

man mac ht 2-3 quests danach ist feierabend weil man keine lust mehr hat. szenarion finde ich eigendlich echt geil die masse aber das bis lvl 40 ist nicht wirklich meine lieblingbeschäftigung.

kumpels von mir meinten zwar mit 40 gehts erst los aber was ist denn davor?  ich denke da hat man was verpasst einzubauen  WAR sieht echt gut aus  hab nie was anderes gesagt aber das spiel fesslt nicht auf lange zeit.

zudem finde ich die welt komisch (ka wie ich es anders ausdrücken soll)  die rassen spielen unter sich (ich weis gibt flugmeister) ich fände es besser mit regionen wo die zusammentreffen.  und das mit den einzelnen bereichen und bereichswechselon mit ladebildschirm bringt in mir kein gefühl der freiheit hoch.

ich liebe zwar pvp  aber inzwischen wünsche ich mir bessere inzen wo man bessere items looten kann.

mfg

Cold Play


----------



## Nelana (29. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> @ Nelana: WoW macht das gleiche. Alte Grafik, in keinster Weise vergleichbar mit Crysis oder ähnlichem, und läuft mit 30fps und weniger bei Raids etc.
> Du erzählst eben Dünnpfiff. Tut mir Leid, ist aber so.



Ähm anscheinend kannste einfache Texte nich verstehen ich habe nie und niemals geschrieben das Wow vergleichbar ist mit Crysis.
Was ich verglichen hab war nur die Hardware anforderung von War und Crysis nich mehr oder weniger und meinte damit nur ...., ist ja egal brauch es nich nochmal zu schreiben da du es bewusst oder unbewusst nich verstehen willst/kannst.


----------



## Lari (29. Oktober 2008)

Nelana schrieb:


> Ähm anscheinend kannste einfache Texte nich verstehen ich habe nie und niemals geschrieben das Wow vergleichbar ist mit Crysis.
> Was ich verglichen hab war nur die Hardware anforderung von War und Crysis nich mehr oder weniger und meinte damit nur ...., ist ja egal brauch es nich nochmal zu schreiben da du es bewusst oder unbewusst nich verstehen willst.


Mir scheint, du willst einfach nicht zu deiner Aussage stehen, weil sie nicht stimmt.




Nelana schrieb:


> Ich erwarte ja net die übergeile grafik von war da sie verständlicherweise für rvr ausgelegt ist aber ich sehe nich ein wieso ich schlechte grafik gepaart mit mieser spiel- netzwerkperformence/hohe hardware forderung akzeptieren muss es ist halt ziemlich schlecht gemacht. Außerdem sollte der vergleich mit crysis nich zeigen das ich ein grafik fetischist bin sondern den leuten deutlich zeigen das War halt wie erwähnt
> ziemlich durchgedrehten verhältnis zwischen angebotener grafik und geforderte hardware hat.
> 
> *Ich mein wow hat ähnliche grafik qualität aber dafür läuft sie auf jeden office pc und mit isdn.*


Und das ist Bullshit. WoW kann auf älteren Rechnern laufen, ja. Aber mit allen Details auf maximal, so wie ich auch WAR spiele, läuft WoW keinen Deut besser, wenn es drauf ankommt. Ich kann dir die threads gerne aus dem WoW Forum raussuchen, in dem die Leute darüber diskutieren.
Und immerhin ist WoW drei Jahre älter und WAR wesentlich detaillierter. Im direkten Performance-Vergleich schneidet WoW in meinen Augen wesentlich schlechter ab als WAR.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Oktober 2008)

WoW ist dafür bekannt, dass es auf jedem Texas Instruments Taschenrechner läuft. WAR hat wesentlich höhere Anforderungen und hat unwesentlich bessere Texturen, Effekte und Models. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wieso zum Geier muss man in jedem Thread über WoW diskutieren?


----------



## Twibble (29. Oktober 2008)

In meiner (kleinen RL friends) Gilde verlängern alle bis auf einen, der nicht mehr ins Spiel kommt wegen timeouts bei der Serverwahl. Als Gruppe mit Ventrilo macht es ganz ordentlich Spaß.


----------



## zergerus (29. Oktober 2008)

< verlängert


----------



## Vextec (29. Oktober 2008)

WAR verlängert
WOW gekündigt, tut ja einem fast weh, wenn man zu sieht, wie sie das Spiel verunstalten


----------



## rEdiC (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich verlänger nicht, da ich das Spiel ziemlich öde finde....
Hatte mir irgendwie zuviel davon erhofft. Bei den Quests rennt man nur von einem roten Kreis zum anderen, in den Szenarien ist auch nur gezerge und Open RvR gibts bei mir im T2 sogut wie nie...


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (29. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Und das ist Bullshit. WoW kann auf älteren Rechnern laufen, ja. Aber mit allen Details auf maximal, so wie ich auch WAR spiele, läuft WoW keinen Deut besser, wenn es drauf ankommt. Ich kann dir die threads gerne aus dem WoW Forum raussuchen, in dem die Leute darüber diskutieren.
> Und immerhin ist WoW drei Jahre älter und WAR wesentlich detaillierter. Im direkten Performance-Vergleich schneidet WoW in meinen Augen wesentlich schlechter ab als WAR.



Muss ich leider dementieren, Ich kann mit meiner Hardware WoW max Details etc. zocken. Warhammer nur bedingt, schalte ich nämlich AA dazu sieht die Welt ein wenig anders aus. Gerade deinen letzten Satz muss ich aus eigener Erfahrung entschieden zurückweisen, erst Recht in dem Wissen, dass in der WoW Umgebung entschieden mehr Liebe zum Detail steckt. Aber das ist alles meine Meinung und führt zu Offtopic.


----------



## Lari (29. Oktober 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Muss ich leider dementieren, Ich kann mit meiner Hardware WoW max Details etc. zocken. Warhammer nur bedingt, schalte ich nämlich AA dazu sieht die Welt ein wenig anders aus. Gerade deinen letzten Satz muss ich aus eigener Erfahrung entschieden zurückweisen, erst Recht in dem Wissen, dass in der WoW Umgebung entschieden mehr Liebe zum Detail steckt. Aber das ist alles meine Meinung und führt zu Offtopic.


Bei mir laufen beide Spiele auf max. flüssig. Aber es gibt eben wie bei WAR auch bei WoW Leute, die mit ihren PCs, die sogar zum Teil besser sind als meine, mit arg wenig FPS spielen. Die Aussage, dass WoW auf jeder Kiste vernünftig läuft ist also schlichtweg falsch. Darum ging's mir.
Und *in meinen Augen* sieht WAR besser aus als WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (29. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Bei mir laufen beide Spiele auf max. flüssig. Aber es gibt eben wie bei WAR auch bei WoW Leute, die mit ihren PCs, die sogar zum Teil besser sind als meine, mit arg wenig FPS spielen. Die Aussage, dass WoW auf jeder Kiste vernünftig läuft ist also schlichtweg falsch. Darum ging's mir.
> Und *in meinen Augen* sieht WAR besser aus als WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na dann hast du dir doch die Frage selbst beantwortet. Du kannst eigentlich gar keine Aussage dazu treffen (aufgrund deiner guten Hardware), ob WoW weniger Performance frisst als War. Und trotzdem machst du es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da brauchen wa ja eigentlich net weiter diskutieren oder?


----------



## Tiegars (29. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Bei mir laufen beide Spiele auf max. flüssig. Aber es gibt eben wie bei WAR auch bei WoW Leute, die mit ihren PCs, die sogar zum Teil besser sind als meine, mit arg wenig FPS spielen. Die Aussage, dass WoW auf jeder Kiste vernünftig läuft ist also schlichtweg falsch. Darum ging's mir.
> Und *in meinen Augen* sieht WAR besser aus als WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also ich habe sehr lange WOW gespielt seit dem Anfang und muss sagen die liebe zum Detail ist schon was tolles dort was ein bischen WAR fehlt. Aber da ich lieber RVR mache ist WAR mein Favorit. Obwohl sie ein bsichen an der Performance wie auch an Details arbeiten müssten. Ich habe verlängert und werde im Moment WAR speilen. Den WOW Account ist bei mir seit einigen Monaten schon gekündigt. Weil ich mit der Firma nicht klarkomme.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## hansi79 (29. Oktober 2008)

Wie gesagt, es gibt einige Leute, die denken es müsse ein WOW2 sein, Gott sei Dank ist es nicht der Fall. Man muss WOW und WAR von Anfang an bewerten, man kann kein WOW vergleichen das schon fast 2 Addon`s auf dem Markt hat, WAR ist erst Jung, ergo muss man WAR vs. WOW ab Reales sehen nicht mit wow+2 Addons^^ WAR ist oder läuft stabiler als WOW das ist nun mal Fakt. Ich kann Leute nicht verstehen die Sagen "WOW hat Maßstäbe gesetzt" ja aber wo bitte?? Alles, was WOW hat, gab es schon in anderen spielen, ergo hat WOW nix gesetzt. Wenn man bedenkt das es massig Quests gibt wo man z.B. 10 Eberdärme sammeln muss und dafür 30 Killn sag ich nur "Blizz so kann man auch über mangelndes PVE und massive Quest löcher rumkommen"


----------



## Nelana (29. Oktober 2008)

ZITAT(LoD_Lari 
Und das ist Bullshit. WoW kann auf älteren Rechnern laufen, ja. Aber mit allen Details auf maximal, so wie ich auch WAR spiele, läuft WoW keinen Deut besser, wenn es drauf ankommt. Ich kann dir die threads gerne aus dem WoW Forum raussuchen, in dem die Leute darüber diskutieren.
Und immerhin ist WoW drei Jahre älter und WAR wesentlich detaillierter. Im direkten Performance-Vergleich schneidet WoW in meinen Augen wesentlich schlechter ab als WAR.
[/quote]

Dann behaupteste etwas was nich mal der Vizepresindet von Mythic Marc Jacobs so sieht.

Ausschnitt von Marc Jacobs Schreiben am 17.10

Während WAR auf den meisten Hochleistungs-PCs unglaublich gut läuft, wissen wir doch, dass wir die Leistung auf nicht ganz so hoch aufgerüsteten PCs noch verbessern können. Daran arbeiten wir bereits die ganze Zeit.

Naja dann bleib mal bei deiner Aussage mit der geilen Performence von WAR.


----------



## Shamrock - Perenolde (29. Oktober 2008)

ich habe leider verlängert. hab aber kaum noch lust zum zocken. 

ich bin mittlerweile 40 und , ja ok, so langsam gibts im T4 auch mal was zu tun. szenarios gehen auch ein paarmal welche auf aber genausowenig wie ich mir vorstellen kann in wow noch ein doofes Tset zu erfarmen weil mein T5-T6 mix nun wertlos wird genauso wenig kann ich mir vorstellen in warhammer auf 40 den ganzen tag nur in keeps rumzuhängen und diese zu deffen. natürlich war das ne zeitlang sehr spaßig. vor der tür steht ne armee, im keep nur eine gruppe und diese eine gruppe schafft es 4 stunden lang dieses keep gegenüber 24 und mehr angreifern zu verteidigen. schön für mich weil ich mal einer der deffer war aber auch sehr frustrierend wenn es mal andersrum ist. einen monat habe ich in warhammer noch und dann wird der account wohl erstmal eingefroren und ich warte auf mehr endcontent. 

in der zwischenzeit blödel ich dann ein wenig mit wraith of the lich king und in den minen von moria rum um es mal gesehn zu haben. da vergehn dann erstmal wiede 2 monate. dann interessiert mich noch das free-to-play spiel " runes of magic " und dann kann ich mir warhammer immernoch mal wieder anschaun. aber derzeit ist die luft raus und ich erstelle nur noch auf beiden seiten einen twink nach dem anderen um mal jede klasse ein wenig gespielt zu haben.

mfg shamrock


----------



## hansi79 (29. Oktober 2008)

Nelana schrieb:


> Und das ist Bullshit. WoW kann auf älteren Rechnern laufen, ja. Aber mit allen Details auf maximal, so wie ich auch WAR spiele, läuft WoW keinen Deut besser, wenn es drauf ankommt. Ich kann dir die threads gerne aus dem WoW Forum raussuchen, in dem die Leute darüber diskutieren.
> Und immerhin ist WoW drei Jahre älter und WAR wesentlich detaillierter. Im direkten Performance-Vergleich schneidet WoW in meinen Augen wesentlich schlechter ab als WAR.
> 
> 
> ...




Naja, so schlecht ist die Perf. nicht. Bei mir ruckelt es nicht. Ein Tipp einfach einen besseren CPU kaufen und ein paar Rams die Kosten heute nix mehr und man bekommt schon das Beste für knapp 150,- Euro, das ist nicht die Menge und das gibt man normalerweise in zwei tagen aus..


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Oktober 2008)

Shamrock schrieb:


> ich habe leider verlängert. hab aber kaum noch lust zum zocken.
> 
> ich bin mittlerweile 40 und , ja ok, so langsam gibts im T4 auch mal was zu tun. szenarios gehen auch ein paarmal welche auf aber genausowenig wie ich mir vorstellen kann in wow noch ein doofes Tset zu erfarmen weil mein T5-T6 mix nun wertlos wird genauso wenig kann ich mir vorstellen in warhammer auf 40 den ganzen tag nur in keeps rumzuhängen und diese zu deffen. natürlich war das ne zeitlang sehr spaßig. vor der tür steht ne armee, im keep nur eine gruppe und diese eine gruppe schafft es 4 stunden lang dieses keep gegenüber 24 und mehr angreifern zu verteidigen. schön für mich weil ich mal einer der deffer war aber auch sehr frustrierend wenn es mal andersrum ist. einen monat habe ich in warhammer noch und dann wird der account wohl erstmal eingefroren und ich warte auf mehr endcontent.
> 
> ...



Alternativ könnte ich dir Everquest 2 empfehlen, da gibt's jetzt für knapp 10 Euronen ein All-in-one Paket mit allen bisher erschienenen AddOns (bis auf das, welches jetzt im November rauskommt) und dem Basisspiel. Ist halt extrem PvE-lastig und spricht eine andere Zielgruppe an als z.B. WoW oder WAR, aber für 10 Euro kann man nicht viel falsch machen, du hast Endgame Content bis zum Umfallen und nach 4 Jahren ist das olle Spiel auch endlich mit maximaler Detailstufe halbwegs spielbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (29. Oktober 2008)

Nelana schrieb:


> Dann behaupteste etwas was nich mal der Vizepresindet von Mythic Marc Jacobs so sieht.
> 
> Ausschnitt von Marc Jacobs Schreiben am 17.10
> 
> ...


Ich habe behauptet, dass WoW genau wie WAR bei entscheidenden Dingen (Raids in WoW, open RvR bei WAR) in die Knie geht. Belegen kann ich dir die Aussage mit Diskussionsthreads aus dem WoW-Forum von Buffed.
Ich habe nie behauptet, dass die Performance von WAR perfekt ist. Du jedoch sagst, dass WoW auf Office-Rechnern einwandffei läuft. Und das stimmt schlichtweg nicht. Will ich mit maximalen Details spielen, dann läuft WoW auch nicht rund.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (29. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ich habe behauptet, dass WoW genau wie WAR bei entscheidenden Dingen (Raids in WoW, open RvR bei WAR) in die Knie geht. Belegen kann ich dir die Aussage mit Diskussionsthreads aus dem WoW-Forum von Buffed.
> Ich habe nie behauptet, dass die Performance von WAR perfekt ist. Du jedoch sagst, dass WoW auf Office-Rechnern einwandffei läuft. Und das stimmt schlichtweg nicht. Will ich mit maximalen Details spielen, dann läuft WoW auch nicht rund.



Nochmal für dich: Die Performance ist auf älteren Rechnern allgemein schlechter in War als in WoW. Wenn ich wie schon einmal erwähnt, die Kantenglättung als Beispiel nehme, so schafft meine Mühle in WoW wunderbar, in War nicht in diesem Maße. Möglich, dass es an Nvidia-Grafikkarten liegt, bezweifel ich aber...


----------



## Lari (29. Oktober 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Nochmal für dich: Die Performance ist auf älteren Rechnern allgemein schlechter in War als in WoW. Wenn ich wie schon einmal erwähnt, die Kantenglättung als Beispiel nehme, so schafft meine Mühle in WoW wunderbar, in War nicht in diesem Maße. Möglich, dass es an Nvidia-Grafikkarten liegt, bezweifel ich aber...


Als ich WoW anfing, irgendwann kurz nach Release, da war an maximal Einstellungen nicht zu denken. Meine Maschine war Mittelmaß.
Jetzt ist es wieder so: Meine Maschine ist gutes Mittelmaß, und ich hab gute Performance, abgesehen von den Einbrüchen im open RvR.
Das WoW besser läuft, im allgemeinen, sollte jedem klar sein, trotzdem ist die Hardware Anforderung bei vergleichbaren Einstellungen (einfach mal angenommen maximale Details) bei beiden Spielen nicht optimal.
Um dann wieder auf den Ursprung zu kommen: Wer die Grafik und Performance kritisiert (vorsichtig ausgedrückt) und im gleichen Post die tolle, performancetechnisch einwandfreie Grafik von WoW versucht hervorzuheben, hat sich nie wirklich damit auseinandergesetzt. Oder übersieht einfach die Probleme, die auch WoW hat.


----------



## kentooster (29. Oktober 2008)

wer schon länger Spiele (ohne Emulatoren) auf dem PC spielt sollte sich über folgendes im klaren sein.
wenn deine Hardware älter als 2 Jahre ist dann kannst du neue Titel nicht mit max. Details spielen.

war schon immer und wird auch immer so sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kruz (29. Oktober 2008)

Da ich seit 2 Jahren lotro spiele und mir es riesgen spaß macht werde ich auch dort bleiben.

War habe ich angefangen zu spielen aus neugier wie das PvP hier ist. Und es macht eigentlich spaß nur die Grafik ist nicht besonders und bei den Rüstungen (auch wenn Roben alle wie Roben aussehen) fehlt mir hier doch mehr Individualität.

Zum anderen sind auch die Berufe eine Entäuschung, zumindest für mich. Und es gibt mehr netative Dinge wie positive.

Aber ich denke hier steckt doch noch potenzial drin.


----------



## WoozaH (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde bei WAR bleiben, denn Guild Wars ist ausgelutscht. Kurz und knapp, so wie es sich gehört xD


----------



## Arkyn (29. Oktober 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Ich verlänger nicht, da ich das Spiel ziemlich öde finde....
> Hatte mir irgendwie zuviel davon erhofft. Bei den Quests rennt man nur von einem roten Kreis zum anderen, in den Szenarien ist auch nur gezerge und Open RvR gibts bei mir im T2 sogut wie nie...



Hihi, 

Für Wow wird ein addon gebaut, das 99% der community benutzen (Questhelper) und bei WAR wird gejammert weil von Haus aus dabei ist! hihi

Ich muss eins sagen, dass WAR bei mir gerade einen Minus Punkt bekommen hat mitm Haloween. das daugt mir nicht. Aber mal schaun, vielleicht is es ja ned ganz sooo kindisch wie in WoW.

PS: Danke für eure positiven Kommentare.


----------



## Streuneralex (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo

Ich bleibe auch bei WAR.

Kann mich beim besten Willen nichtmehr für WoW begeistern... kein bischen.

WAR ist ja noch jung. Ich denke wir werden noch viel Spass beim mosch´n haben.

Grüsse


----------



## Brennus Magtus (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde das Spiel geil, werde aber erstmal nicht verlängern und mit Moria kommt
schon das nächste Spiel( bzw. Addon), dass mich sehr interessiert. Dann
werde ich ersteinmal meine Zeit in Mittelerde verbringen,
aber WAR ist auf jeden Fall was, was ich öfters mal aktivieren werde!


----------



## minimitmit (29. Oktober 2008)

Also vorab: Ich werde voerst nicht verlaengern

Das Spiel gefaellt mir sehr gut, leider habe ich nur einen PC bissel ueber den Mindestnanforderungen, und kann somit kaum ruckelfrei spielen.
Werd jetzt erstmal ca die 750 Euro fuern Neuen sparen und dann verlaengern.

Hoffe mal die Performance is dann auf dem Gut, sodass ich mindestens auf Mittleren Einstellungen zocken kann


----------



## Flanko (29. Oktober 2008)

Bin auch lvl 40 macht aber keinen spass mehr WoW macht viel mehr spass da es besser läuft die Grafik besser ist (ok ok ansichtssache aber WoW hat eine schön übersichtliche !COMIC! Grafik daher nicht mit War zu vergleichen) und Quests , Dungeons mehr spass machen .

Größter Kritikpunkt ist aber das PvPsystem (wegen den großen Versprechungen ) ich als alter WoWspieler habe mich schon an die Bg´s gewöhnt wo es übersichtlich zu geht und jede Klasse die gleiche Chance gegen eine andere Klasse hat ,  in War springen alle rum ich kann schlecht mit der Maus ein Ziel erfassen  und jede Klasse hat 0 chance gegen eine Gegenklasse das macht die Kämpfe nicht spannend da man weiss das man Verliert da kann man gleich aufhören zu kämpfen zumindest im offenen RvR da find ich Hello Kitty RvR spannender . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und da fehlt ja noch endcontent das ist mehr Farmhammer als Farmcraft da man am Ende nur am Ruf farmen ist damit man die Rüstung bekommt in WoW ist es eine Mischung aus allem von daher FARMHAMMER !

Berufe = Schrott

Szenarios = immer der gleiche Dreck

Dungeons = kennen die Entwickler nicht 

Ich habe nicht verlängert

Värgibt mhir meinä Rechtschribfeäler und spammt schöhn dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (29. Oktober 2008)

Flanko schrieb:


> Bin auch lvl 40 macht aber keinen spass mehr WoW macht viel mehr spass da es besser läuft die Grafik besser ist (ok ok ansichtssache aber WoW hat eine schön übersichtliche !COMIC! Grafik daher nicht mit War zu vergleichen) und Quests , Dungeons mehr spass machen .
> 
> Größter Kritikpunkt ist aber das PvPsystem (wegen den großen Versprechungen ) ich als alter WoWspieler habe mich schon an die Bg´s gewöhnt wo es übersichtlich zu geht und jede Klasse die gleiche Chance gegen eine andere Klasse hat ,  in War springen alle rum ich kann schlecht mit der Maus ein Ziel erfassen  und jede Klasse hat 0 chance gegen eine Gegenklasse das macht die Kämpfe nicht spannend da man weiss das man Verliert da kann man gleich aufhören zu kämpfen zumindest im offenen RvR da find ich Hello Kitty RvR spannender .
> 
> ...



bye bye und gut das du gehst. Denn das sollte nicht WoW 2 werden und wer das nicht versteht ist eh falsch.


----------



## OldboyX (29. Oktober 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> Denn das sollte nicht WoW 2 werden und wer das nicht versteht ist eh falsch.



Das ist natürlich richtig. Allerdings habe ich auch WAR nicht verlängert und möchte an dieser Stelle Mythic folgende Rute ins Fenster stellen:
Wer nach eigener Aussage "sich nicht scheut sich am Marktführer zu messen", "WoW weiterhin mit Resourcen und Zeit den Kampf ansagt" usw. der sollte mal daran denken, dass man um WoW das Wasser reichen zu können mindestens

a) alles bieten sollte was WoW bietet
b) noch mehr bieten als WoW bietet

WAR kann vieles, mag in vielen Belangen gut und toll sein, aber es bietet bei weitem nicht so viel wie WoW. WAR wird erfolgreich sein, die Fans des Universums glücklich machen, eventuell ein paar Spieler die RvR aus DAoC lieben und ein paar neue ins Genre locken. Doch wird es keine bedeutende Spielerzahl aus WoW weglocken können weil:

a) PVE in WoW viel besser und umfangreicher ist. Alle Spieler die wenigstens teilweise auch PVE mögen, werden mit Wotlk wieder bei WoW sein
b) Leistungsorientierte  "Poser" Pvper werden zum Arena-System in WoW zurückkommen, da WAR nichts vergleichbares bietet und "Rufrang" wieder ein Sitzfetisch-Bewerb ist
c) Szenarien sind keinen Deut besser als BGs in WoW
d)WAR sieht besser aus, benötigt dafür bessere Hardware (viele Leute bleiben lieber bei WoW und kaufen keinen neuen Rechner)

Wirklich "besser" bedient wird man in WAR nur mit RvR Keepschlachten, weil es die nicht gibt. Doch leider ist das nicht gerade der "casual-freundliche" Teil von WAR und "casuals" werden wohl eher ihren Ruf in Szenarien farmen aus diversen Gründen...

Am Ende wählt sowieso der Konsument, doch für meine Begriffe hat Mythic einfach den Mund zu voll genommen bzw. habe ich andere Vorstellungen von was es heißt "dem Marktführer den Kampf anzusagen" etc.  Eventuell habe ich das auch alles aus den Medien falsch wahrgenommen und Mythic wollte nie so erfolgreich werden wie WoW.


----------



## Iodun (29. Oktober 2008)

wow unglaublich das der thread immer noch weitergeführt wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkyn (29. Oktober 2008)

Flanko schrieb:


> Bin auch lvl 40 macht aber keinen spass mehr WoW macht viel mehr spass da es besser läuft die Grafik besser ist (ok ok ansichtssache aber WoW hat eine schön übersichtliche !COMIC! Grafik daher nicht mit War zu vergleichen) und Quests , Dungeons mehr spass machen .
> 
> Größter Kritikpunkt ist aber das PvPsystem (wegen den großen Versprechungen ) ich als alter WoWspieler habe mich schon an die Bg´s gewöhnt wo es übersichtlich zu geht und jede Klasse die gleiche Chance gegen eine andere Klasse hat ,  in War springen alle rum ich kann schlecht mit der Maus ein Ziel erfassen  und jede Klasse hat 0 chance gegen eine Gegenklasse das macht die Kämpfe nicht spannend da man weiss das man Verliert da kann man gleich aufhören zu kämpfen zumindest im offenen RvR da find ich Hello Kitty RvR spannender .
> 
> ...



Also das ist ja mal der geilste Post den ich seit langem las.
Vor allem der Teil das niemand gegen keinen eine chance hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin mal gespannt wer da gewinnt! *g* Berufe jucken doch eh keine Sau? ich versteh ned wieso ihr immer die Berufe nehmt? Einen Beruf auf 375 zu ziehen is eh die reinste Qual in WoW. und am ende bringts doch eh nix? Weil dann heists erst Mats farmen?

Ruf farmen dass meine eine Rüstung bekommt? Kommt dir doch sicher bekannt vor? 

Eigentlich will ich ja das viele WAR spielen....aber langsam glaub ich es ist eh besser wenn wir eine kleine aber feine community bleiben.

Arkyn


----------



## hansi79 (29. Oktober 2008)

Wer behauptet das das PVP-System in WOW besser ist hat in WAR absolut nix zutun.


----------



## Straelo (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich werde leider erstmal nicht verlängern.Denn WAR besteht für mich zur Zeit nur aus den dämlichen Szenarios.
Habe 3,5 Jahre WoW gezockt und war froh als WAR erschien weil endlich mal ein frischer Wind im Genre, aber was ist daraus geworden?
RvR ja wo denn bitte?Alle sitzen nur in den Szenarien rum und überall woanders ist der Server tot!
Wo sind denn die gross beschworenen Keepfights?gähn.WAR ist jetzt schon so langweillig wie WoW nach 3,5 Jahren.Leider.Nein ich gehe nicht nach WoW zurück 
denn solche schlauen Sätze kommen bestimmt Mythic hat sich mit den Szenarien ihr eigenes Grab geschaufelt ohe die müssten die Leute RvR betreiben aber so warte ich
lieber noch ein paar Monate bis sich vielleicht wirklich etwas ändert.Trotzdem viel spass denen die weiter spielen!


----------



## clickrush (30. Oktober 2008)

Straelo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich werde leider erstmal nicht verlängern.Denn WAR besteht für mich zur Zeit nur aus den dämlichen Szenarios.
> Habe 3,5 Jahre WoW gezockt und war froh als WAR erschien weil endlich mal ein frischer Wind im Genre, aber was ist daraus geworden?
> RvR ja wo denn bitte?Alle sitzen nur in den Szenarien rum und überall woanders ist der Server tot!
> ...




also auf unserm server sind täglich massig rvr schlachten in den t3 und t4 gebieten.

ausserdem bekommt man durch rvr viel mehr ep und rp als in den szenarien.

das mit den szenarien ist im moment nur interessant weil viele noch am leveln sind und szenarien einfach komfortabler sind zum leveln, da man nach 1 match immer am gleichen ort spawnt wo man weitergrinden kann. wenn genug leute 40 sind wird sich das schlagartig ändern. nur schon wegen den rüstungsets!

ich spiel auf jeden fall weiter. ich hab eine supertolle gilde mit guten und netten spielern gefunden. WAR ist einfach DAS teamspiel. und das spielerniveau ist jetzt schon recht hoch für den anfang. obwohl es natürlich auch ab und zu whiner gibt, doch das ist nicht zu vergleichen mit dem geheule das in der runtergekommenen wow community stattfindet. in WAR wird man viel stärker belohnt wenn man in der offenen welt agiert statt in instanzen, was es zu einem echten MMO macht.


----------



## ersoichso (30. Oktober 2008)

Arkyn schrieb:


> Eigentlich will ich ja das viele WAR spielen....aber langsam glaub ich es ist eh besser wenn wir eine kleine aber feine community bleiben.
> 
> Arkyn



...mehr braucht man zu dieser discussion nicht sagen


----------



## Ric_Zero (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde nicht verlängern.

Ich hatte mehr vom Spiel erwartet und wenn ich jetzt sehe, dass das Abo von WAR 25 % teurer ist als z. B. von WoW, dann kann ich das überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.

Ich denke, Mythic und ich haben wohl eine völlig verschiedene Vorstellung vom jetzigen "Wert" des Spiels.

Amazon
WoW GameCard 23,95 Euro:   http://tinyurl.com/5s9tz4
WAR Prepaid Karte 29,99 Euo: http://tinyurl.com/5c9ybn


----------



## Caldor (30. Oktober 2008)

Ric_Zero schrieb:


> Ich hatte mehr vom Spiel erwartet und wenn ich jetzt sehe, dass das Abo von WAR 25 % teurer ist als z. B. von WoW, dann kann ich das überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.
> Ich denke, Mythic und ich haben wohl eine völlig verschiedene Vorstellung vom jetzigen "Wert" des Spiels.
> WoW GameCard 23,95 Euro:   http://tinyurl.com/5s9tz4
> WAR Prepaid Karte 29,99 Euo: http://tinyurl.com/5c9ybn



Es mag viele Gründe geben, WAR nicht zu mögen, manche davon sogar nicht total schwachsinnig^^
Aber die Gebühr? Ich bin ein Filmfan. Einmal Kino mit Pocporn, Bing, WAR (oder was auch immer) Monatsgebühr...
Einmal ein bisschen schnell gefahren? Bing. 2 Monate MMORPG Kosten....
McDonalds? Einmal annähernd satt werden? Bing.... (Rest könnt ihr euch denken)
Da die meisten hier wohl mehr als casual "gamen", rentiert sich WAR (oder jedes andere MMO) sicherlich, wenn man kosten/nutzen bedenkt, zumindest, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass man Spaß am Spiel hat und es nicht als "Arbeit" (grinden) empfindet.
Seit ich online Rollenspiele spiele, haben sich meine Ausgaben für andere Spiele um ca. 100€ im Monat verringert.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Wer an zwei Euro geizt ein Spiel zu spielen, dass einem an sich gefällt, der sollte seine Prioritäten überdenken.


----------



## boogay (30. Oktober 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> WAR kann vieles, mag in vielen Belangen gut und toll sein, aber es bietet bei weitem nicht so viel wie WoW. WAR wird erfolgreich sein, die Fans des Universums glücklich machen, eventuell ein paar Spieler die RvR aus DAoC lieben und ein paar neue ins Genre locken. Doch wird es keine bedeutende Spielerzahl aus WoW weglocken können weil:



Sooooo. Nun aber mal auf den Punkt gebracht. Wer zum Teufel sagt denn, dass Warhammer World of Warcraft die Kunden wegschnappen WILL!!?? Ich meine immer dieses mimimi von wegen ja WaR wird nie so viele Spieler haben wie WoW mimimi. Ja und ? Ich habe lieber 1,5 Mio Spieler (ich denke diese Zahl ist schaffbar), die mir nicht so auf den Sack gehen wie die ganzen "olololcrit11elf" Schurken,Jäger, was auch immer bei WoW. Da kann es einem auch egal sein, ob WoW so viele User hat, vor allem ob das "erfolgreicher" ist. Gut kommerziell betrachtet ist WoW erfolgreicher aber genauso kommerziell betrachtet ist WaR schon erfolgreich. 

Langsam nervt das echt und hat hier nichts zu suchen. Tz ... Spieler weglocken... Oh man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (30. Oktober 2008)

boogay schrieb:


> Sooooo. Nun aber mal auf den Punkt gebracht. Wer zum Teufel sagt denn, dass Warhammer World of Warcraft die Kunden wegschnappen WILL!!?? Ich meine immer dieses mimimi von wegen ja WaR wird nie so viele Spieler haben wie WoW mimimi. Ja und ? Ich habe lieber 1,5 Mio Spieler (ich denke diese Zahl ist schaffbar), die mir nicht so auf den Sack gehen wie die ganzen "olololcrit11elf" Schurken,Jäger, was auch immer bei WoW. Da kann es einem auch egal sein, ob WoW so viele User hat, vor allem ob das "erfolgreicher" ist. Gut kommerziell betrachtet ist WoW erfolgreicher aber genauso kommerziell betrachtet ist WaR schon erfolgreich.
> 
> Langsam nervt das echt und hat hier nichts zu suchen. Tz ... Spieler weglocken... Oh man
> 
> ...


Rein aus marktwirtschlaftlicher Sicht: NATÜRLICH muss sich WAR der WoW Spieler bedienen. Von anderen Spielen gibt es eigentlich kaum die Möglichkeit ein MMO wie WAR wirtschaftlich erfolgreich zu betreiben. Ich habe zwar keinen Einblick in Mythics/EAs/GOAs Bücher, doch eines ist gewiss: von MMO Neueinsteigern und den paar Leuten, die von DAoC/GW/HdRO kommen, wird WAR nicht leben können.


----------



## Damatar (30. Oktober 2008)

habsch schon verlängert^^ und wow auch is baldeshalt schön^^ bzw beides hat seinen reiz


----------



## Lari (30. Oktober 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Rein aus marktwirtschlaftlicher Sicht: NATÜRLICH muss sich WAR der WoW Spieler bedienen. Von anderen Spielen gibt es eigentlich kaum die Möglichkeit ein MMO wie WAR wirtschaftlich erfolgreich zu betreiben. Ich habe zwar keinen Einblick in Mythics/EAs/GOAs Bücher, doch eines ist gewiss: von MMO Neueinsteigern und den paar Leuten, die von DAoC/GW/HdRO kommen, wird WAR nicht leben können.


Blödsinn. WoW hat gerade die 12 Millionen geknackt, AoC dümpelt mit ~100000 Abonnenten vor sich hin, WAR wird wohl irgendwas um die 400000+ haben, schwer einzuschätzen. Wo kommen die ganzen Spieler denn her? Hat Blizz die geklont?
Der Markt wird größer, und nicht jeder fängt WoW an, sondern auch mal WAR oder AoC oder HdRo oder was weiß ich.
Auch ohne ehemalige WoW-Abonnenten kann ein MMORPG erfolgreich werden.


----------



## Slemy (30. Oktober 2008)

Nie mals  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glodhilde (30. Oktober 2008)

ich hab da mal eine dokumentation gesehehn,glaub auf N24, da ging es um suchtverhalten der jugendlichen, speziell über (online)games, da sprach ein experte über die wirtschaftlichkeit solcher.

hab leider die zahlen nimmer im kopf, die ein spiel an zahlenden kunden benötigt, jedoch sinds verblüffend niedrig gewesen, um ein spiel kommerziell zu führen.
glaub,dass da alle, egal ob 400.000 od. 1Mio,die steigen da mit nem satten + aus.
bei 12 mio. members klingelt es natürlich mehr, das versteht auch son laien wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: nicht mal die wirtschaftskrise schadet denen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDiode (30. Oktober 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Du hast jetzt nicht wirklich gesagt das du das Spiel weiter verlängerst weil man es getrost zur Seite legen kann und nicht spielen muss, oder? Kleiner Tipp: Du musst es auch nicht spielen wenn du das Abo nicht verlängerst...;-)



Jo vielleicht habe ich mich da etwas ungewählt ausgedrückt. :-)

Was ich eigentlich aussagen wollte ist, dass hier der "Erfolgsdruck" nicht so hoch ist. Will heissen das ich mir für alles Zeit lasse und nicht unbedingt in 5 Tage auf Level 40ig sein muss. 

Das hatte ich in WOW noch anders in Erinnerung...

Hmm natürlich muss man schauen wie sich das Spiel in den Endcontentbereich entwickelt (Spannung, Spass und was halt so dazu gehört).
Habe da die vermutung das man erstmal endlos Rufffarmen muss, um an die ersten Epics die man kaufen kann rannzukommen.
Das Gold ist hier nicht das Problem...das habe ich ja jetzt schon beisammen :-) aber nen 40er Ruffrang.... 
Momentan bin ich mit meinem Feuermage EP auf Level 29 und Ruffrang 22. Ab level 40ig sollte ich da ja nur noch RVR und Bgs machen und hoffe mal nicht das es mir zu langweilig wird und der spielspass stirbt.

Na ja ich habe meine ACC bei wow auch noch aktiv und zocke dort halt noch die Stammraids 2 mal pro Woche...


----------



## Ars moriendi (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde mein Abonnement, das gestern abgelaufen ist, nicht verlängern und habe meine Begründung auch dem Support mitgeteilt: 

Ich habe mit dem Server "Solland" eine denkbar schlechte Wahl getroffen. Der Server ist mittlerweile - bei Anmeldung war das anders - hoffnungslos unterbevölkert; der Beitritt zu den Schlachtfeldern ist auf diesem Geisterserver rund um die Uhr unmöglich. Ok, so etwas kann vorkommen. 
Absolut unverständlich ist jedoch, warum betroffenen Spielern nicht die Möglichkeit geboten wird, ihre Chars auf einen anderen Server transferieren zu können. Das heisst also: Entweder die begonnenen Chars einstampfen und wieder bei Null beginnen, oder jeden Monat 100% Spielgebühr für nur einen Bruchteil der Leistung zahlen.

Der Support hat zu meiner Überraschung allerdings wenige Stunden später geantwortet:
_"Mythic hat für Ende des Jahres bereits einen Content Patch angekündigt mit dem dann auch kostenlose Servertransfers von unterbevölkerten Servern zu anderen möglich ist."_

ROFL - "für Ende des Jahres"

WoW - da bin ich wieder...


----------



## Lari (30. Oktober 2008)

Wann gab es die Charaktertransfers bei WoW?
Ich sag schonmal vorab: ROFL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Wann gab es die Charaktertransfers bei WoW?
> Ich sag schonmal vorab: ROFL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die waren bei WoW so früh überhaupt nicht nötig, weil es da keine toten, nutzlosen Server gab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (30. Oktober 2008)

Und jetzt? Tote Server, Transfer kostenpflichtig oder wie ist das? ^^
Lieber ein bisschen später kostenlos transferieren, als dafür zu bezahlen (von leer auf voll, voll auf leer ist ja glaub ich zum Teil umsonst).


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Oktober 2008)

Tote Server in WoW? In welchem Paralleluniversum lebst du?
Und natürlich sind die bei WAR jetzt kostenlos, die Spieler sollen ja zum Migrieren und Bleiben motiviert werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (30. Oktober 2008)

Z.B.: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...3&hl=server


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Z.B.: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...3&hl=server



Der größte Teil dementiert, dass der Server tot ist und das Problem scheint auch nur die Horde zu betreffen. Das gleiche Problem hast du in WAR bei zig Servern bei der Ordnung.


----------



## Lari (30. Oktober 2008)

Aber es gibt sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Oktober 2008)

Richtig tote Server wie in WAR? Nö. Weder jetzt, noch zum Launch. Eine einzelne Person, die sich über einen angeblich toten Server beschwert und von zig Leuten dementiert wird, ist für mich kein Gegenbeweis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist auch vollkommen egal - du bist dermaßen voreingenommen gegenüber WoW, dass jegliche Diskussion überhaupt keinen Sinn hat, sei es zum Thema Hardwareanforderungen, tote Server oder was auch immer. Ich war mit beiden Spielen nicht happy, deshalb will ich jetzt nicht über zehn Seiten hinweg eruieren, ob nun WAR oder WoW im Moment die größeren Probleme mit der Serverbevölkerung hat. 

Ich verlängere nicht, kaufe auch kein WotlK und spiele wieder ein Nischenprodukt, das zumindest hierzulange eine ganze Ecke toter ist, als es WoW oder WAR jemals sein werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Náyla. (30. Oktober 2008)

Ric_Zero schrieb:


> Ich werde nicht verlängern.
> 
> Ich hatte mehr vom Spiel erwartet und wenn ich jetzt sehe, dass das Abo von WAR 25 % teurer ist als z. B. von WoW, dann kann ich das überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> ...



Hmmmm... also ich bekomme die WAR Prepaid auch für 23,99 Euro, ich weiß ja nicht, was du falsch machst.



			
				Ars schrieb:
			
		

> Der Support hat zu meiner Überraschung allerdings wenige Stunden später geantwortet:
> "Mythic hat für Ende des Jahres bereits einen Content Patch angekündigt mit dem dann auch kostenlose Servertransfers von unterbevölkerten Servern zu anderen möglich ist."
> 
> ROFL - "für Ende des Jahres"
> ...



Hmm, bei WoW hast du teilweise zwei Jahre auf Sachen gewartet, die immer noch nicht eingeführt worden sind.



			
				Flanco schrieb:
			
		

> Größter Kritikpunkt ist aber das PvPsystem (wegen den großen Versprechungen ) ich als alter WoWspieler habe mich schon an die Bg´s gewöhnt wo es übersichtlich zu geht und jede Klasse die gleiche Chance gegen eine andere Klasse hat , in War springen alle rum ich kann schlecht mit der Maus ein Ziel erfassen und jede Klasse hat 0 chance gegen eine Gegenklasse das macht die Kämpfe nicht spannend da man weiss das man Verliert da kann man gleich aufhören zu kämpfen zumindest im offenen RvR da find ich Hello Kitty RvR spannender . angry.gif



Oh Gott, oh Gott, WAR ist Krieg und die bleiben nicht brav stehen, damit ich sie töten kann, Oh Gott, OH GOTT!
Und zum Balancing in WoW sag ich mal nichts (Hi @ Schurken, Druiden)


----------



## Lari (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe eine Meinung, sehe, was aktuelle WoW-Spieler schreiben und argumentiere damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von Voreingenommenheit kann da nicht die Rede sein.

Wenn jemand WAR verlässt, weil er das Problem X mit dem Spiel hat, und bei WoW sei das besser, und das nichtmal wirklich stimmt (es würde ja reichen, wenn man sagt, ich höre auf weil X), dann schreib ich meinen Senf auch dazu.
Beispiele:
- Balance WAR ist mies, WoW kanns besser
  Ahja, deswegen auch die Nerf- und Balanceheulerei im WoW Forum

- Performance mies im open RvR, WoW kann das besser
  Bis wo droppen die FPS bei Raids? Oder in Shatt?

Wenn jemandem das Spiel nicht gefällt, dann soll er gehen, völlig legitim, aber dann nicht solche Vergleiche ziehen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Oktober 2008)

Wenn einer in WoW genau so eine grottige Performance hat wie in WAR, ob Raids oder nicht, dann ist er schlichtweg zu blöd, seinen Rechner richtig zu konfigurieren, denn an der Engine von WoW liegt es definitiv nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Abgesehen davon rennen zur Prime Time wesentlich mehr Spieler in Shattrath rum, als es in WAR jemals gleichzeitig bei einer Burgenschlacht gegeben hat. Ich will WAR mal sehen, wenn man von hunderten von Spielern umgeben ist. Wird derzeit auf den meisten Servern nur leider nicht passieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Náyla. (30. Oktober 2008)

Ach, es liegt also am Rechner, wenn man im RvR mit 25v25 mit ~90 FPS rumdackelt und im Raid mit 25 Spielern bei ~10 FPS?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Oktober 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> Ach, es liegt also am Rechner, wenn man im RvR mit 25v25 mit ~90 FPS rumdackelt und im Raid mit 25 Spielern bei ~10 FPS?



Ja klar, und die ganzen Performance-Beschwerdethreads zu WAR existieren überhaupt nicht und die Entwickler selber haben das Problem auch noch nie angesprochen und WoW benötigt ja so viel bessere Hardware. Glaubt ihr den Mist eigentlich selber, den ihr da erzählt?


----------



## Náyla. (30. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Ja klar, und die ganzen Performance-Beschwerdethreads zu WAR existieren überhaupt nicht und die Entwickler selber haben das Problem auch noch nie angesprochen und WoW benötigt ja so viel bessere Hardware. Glaubt ihr den Mist eigentlich selber, den ihr da erzählt?



Ja? Ich würde es nicht schreiben, wenn ich es nicht selbst erlebt hätte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe nur Performance-Schwächen nachdem ich mich neu eingeloggt habe, oder im Hintergrund noch irgendwas anderes läuft. Aber ansonsten habe ich keine Probleme.


----------



## Lari (30. Oktober 2008)

Gesehen hab ich das schon in der Beta. Und da rauchten die Zonenserver (OG-Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) nicht ab.

Das die schlechte Performance am User liegt kann man bei WAR auch auf alles außerhalb des open RvRs übertragen. Ich habe wie gesagt generell keine Probleme, aber eben andere.
Oder nehmen wir die Latenz und Serverprobleme von vor zwei Wochen nach aufspielen des Patches. Sowas würde Blizz doch niieee passieren. Erfahrung, MArktführer etc. Ich seh beide Spiele als MMOs, mit den üblichen Problemen. Mir gefällt WAR besser als WoW, aber ich sage nicht WoW wäre ein schlechtes Spiel.
Seltenst sagt jemand, dass er/sie nicht verlängert, weil ihm/ihr WoW besser gefällt, sondern weil WAR scheisse ist. Und die dann gelieferten Argumente sind dann eben die typischen "ich habe keine Ahnung, aber 12 Millionen Spieler können nicht irren"-Argumente.


----------



## Lari (30. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Ja klar, und die ganzen Performance-Beschwerdethreads zu WAR existieren überhaupt nicht und die Entwickler selber haben das Problem auch noch nie angesprochen und WoW benötigt ja so viel bessere Hardware. Glaubt ihr den Mist eigentlich selber, den ihr da erzählt?


Lesen, drüber nachdenken, antworten. Ich habe oftmals gesagt, dass die open RvR Performance in WAR zu wünschen übrig lässt, einiges.
Alles andere spiel ich mit 30-50 fps auf maximalen Einstellungen.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (30. Oktober 2008)

Ric_Zero schrieb:


> Ich hatte mehr vom Spiel erwartet und wenn ich jetzt sehe, dass das Abo von WAR 25 % teurer ist als z. B. von WoW, dann kann ich das überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> Ich denke, Mythic und ich haben wohl eine völlig verschiedene Vorstellung vom jetzigen "Wert" des Spiels.
> 
> ...


WoW Gamecards haben am Anfang auch 29,99€ gekostet, außerdem schwankt der Preis:

10.10.2007 - 11.10.2007 --> 29,89€
12.10.2007 - 22.10.2007 --> *30,45€*
23.10.2007 - 26.10.2007 --> 26,95€
27.10.2007 - 07.11.2007 --> 27,95€
08.11.2007 - 09.11.2007 --> 29,45€
10.11.2007 - 24.01.2008 --> 27,95€
25.01.2008 - 30.01.2008 --> 25,95€
31.01.2008 - 29.02.2008 --> 27,95€
01.03.2008 - 29.04.2008 --> 23,95€
30.04.2008 - 13.05.2008 --> 27,95€
ab 14.05.2008 --> 23,95€


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Lesen, drüber nachdenken, antworten. Ich habe oftmals gesagt, dass die open RvR Performance in WAR zu wünschen übrig lässt, einiges.
> Alles andere spiel ich mit 30-50 fps auf maximalen Einstellungen.



1. hast du das erst nach meinem Post geschrieben und 2. war das auf den Vergleich 90fps in WAR vs 10 fps in WoW bezogen, was ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen kann. Ist halt ein wenig wie Religion - man muss es sich nur lange genug einreden und möglichst vielen Leuten davon erzählen und irgendwann glaubt man selbst dran.

WAR ist definitiv *nicht* scheiße und WoW ist halt deshalb eine eierlegende Wollmichsau, weil man es auch völlig ohne Gehirn problemlos spielen kann. Man kann beide lieben oder hassen und zweiteres ist halt deswegen das Maß aller Dinge, weil sein Erfolg geradezu bescheuert unvorstellbar riesig ist.

Jeder hat das Recht auf seine eigene Meinung und seinen eigenen Geschmack, aber wer WoW ausgerechnet wegen "mangelhafter Performance" oder wegen "toter Server" anprangert und als leuchtendes Beispiel WAR angibt, der hat ja wohl irgendwas nicht ganz verstanden.


----------



## Lari (30. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Jeder hat das Recht auf seine eigene Meinung und seinen eigenen Geschmack, aber wer WoW ausgerechnet wegen "mangelhafter Performance" oder wegen "toter Server" anprangert und als leuchtendes Beispiel WAR angibt, der hat ja wohl irgendwas nicht ganz verstanden.


Also wenn du aus meinen Posts herausliest, dass ich WAR als leuchtendes Beispiel anführe, dann hast du meine Posts nicht verstanden.


----------



## clickrush (30. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Wenn einer in WoW genau so eine grottige Performance hat wie in WAR, ob Raids oder nicht, dann ist er schlichtweg zu blöd, seinen Rechner richtig zu konfigurieren, denn an der Engine von WoW liegt es definitiv nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich hab das bisher schon ein paar mal erlebt. es scheint mir das in den t2 gebieten die performance schlecht ist. in den höheren gebieten praktisch ruckelfrei


----------



## Sandmannn (30. Oktober 2008)

also ich werd meinen auf jeden Fall verlängern lassen. Meiner Mum hab ichs auch schon beigebracht, dann kann nix mehr im Weg stehen, auser die 3 Wochen lernen wegen den Prüfungen -.-.


----------



## Sorzzara (30. Oktober 2008)

Es ist bei mir bereits verlängert, und zwar bis zum 1. Januar 2009 =)

Und wenn Mythic und GOA so weitermachen wie bisher, werde ich noch sehr sehr viele freigerubbelte Gamtimecards zu der ersten in meiner CE Box dazulegen *ggg*


----------



## moda (30. Oktober 2008)

Ebon schrieb:


> Ich wollt hier eigentlich viel mehr schreiben ... aber habs dann doch sein lassen!
> 
> *Dennoch bleib ich dabei, wer WAR mit WoW vergleichen passt so richtig schön in die Gesellschaft die neuen Dingen NULL Chancen geben! Es ist Nagelneu und fängt an zu leben!*
> 
> ...



JOP - Recht hast du, vielen Dank! 

In Neudeutsch für alle Durschnitts-Kids:

Eyh, Rescht hast Aldddda, Des Ischt Vuuull Krank! Man dir - isch schwöre - aus dem Schpiel kann isch nüsch genug Bushidoen! Respekt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Also wenn du aus meinen Posts herausliest, dass ich WAR als leuchtendes Beispiel anführe, dann hast du meine Posts nicht verstanden.



Hab ich in meinem Post irgendwo *dich* namentlich erwähnt? Zieh' dir den Schuh doch nicht an. Es soll außer dir ja noch andere Poster hier geben und die stellen einige groteske Performance-Vergleiche auf (s.o.) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist m.E. genauso haltlos, wie die ganze "Argumentation", dass Spiel X scheiße ist und Spiel Y zehnmal besser, ohne irgendwelche Begründung.


----------



## Lari (30. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Hab ich in meinem Post irgendwo *dich* namentlich erwähnt? Zieh' dir den Schuh doch nicht an. Es soll außer dir ja noch andere Poster hier geben und die stellen einige groteske Performance-Vergleiche auf (s.o.)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich glaube, wir finden so langsam einen gemeinsamen Nenner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir finden so langsam einen gemeinsamen Nenner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Love & Peace FTW! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nelana (30. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ich habe behauptet, dass WoW genau wie WAR bei entscheidenden Dingen (Raids in WoW, open RvR bei WAR) in die Knie geht. Belegen kann ich dir die Aussage mit Diskussionsthreads aus dem WoW-Forum von Buffed.
> Ich habe nie behauptet, dass die Performance von WAR perfekt ist. Du jedoch sagst, dass WoW auf Office-Rechnern einwandffei läuft. Und das stimmt schlichtweg nicht. Will ich mit maximalen Details spielen, dann läuft WoW auch nicht rund.



So langsam denke ich du glaubst an WAR ja wirklich es ist anscheindend deine Religion. Wenn du fehler oder misstände nich siehst die selbst Mythic akzeptiert oder wenn du mein schreiben und die der anderen verdehst damit es dir passt denke ich ist es sinnlos weiter zu diskutieren. Haste im Leben echt nix anderes wofür du dich einsetzen kannst als den leuten auf die nerven zu gehen die ihre meinung zu WAR sagen.
Eigentlich tuste schon einen leid wenn dich ein Spiel so dermaßen mitgenommen hat das du jedesmal frei erfundene und völlig absurde vergleiche ziehst wenn jmd schreibt WAR hätte ne schlechte Performence, WAR hätte ne schlechte Grafik, WAR hätte (zu)viele unterbevölkerte Server oder das die Grafik ín WAR nie im leben die geforderte Hardware rechtfertigt was eigentlich alles 100% stimmt.


----------



## Lari (30. Oktober 2008)

Für den Blödsinn kriegst en Schmatzer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also entweder bist du der deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig und verstehst einfach nicht, was ich schreibe, oder du bist einfach dumm. Was jetzt zutrifft kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich versuch dir mal mit einem kleinen Beispiel zu zeigen, was für ne Hohlfrucht du bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Wenn du fehler oder misstände nich siehst die selbst Mythic akzeptiert...



Hmmm, was hab ich nochmal geschrieben? Achja...


> Ich habe behauptet, dass WoW genau wie WAR bei entscheidenden Dingen (Raids in WoW, open RvR bei WAR) in die Knie geht.



Ich seh also keine Missstände? Ok, das disqualifiziert dich als ernstzunehmenden Gesprächspartner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (30. Oktober 2008)

Sorry Nelana, aber wenn jemand falsche Behauptungen aufstellt, darf man auch was dagegenschreiben...und wenn jemand zum 199ten mal was falsches behauptet darf man auch 199mal dagegenschreiben, wenn das die eigenen Meinung ist, und zwar OHNE sich von Aushilfsinquisitoren wie dir vorwerfen lassen zu müssen, man würde sein Spiel Fanb0ygerecht anhimmeln.

Schlechte Performance kann ich, obwohl mein Rechner deutlich unter dem heutigen Hardwarestand ist absolut nicht bestätigen...es ist nicht das Problem der User die wissen wie sie ihre Maschine konfigrieren müssen, wenn das diverse Leute einfach nciht drauf haben.

Die Grafik ist ein rein subjektiver Eindruck, ich zum Beispiel finde sie hammermässig für ein MMO...bin ich deswegen jetzt auch ein "WAR Religiöser Fanb0y"?

Unterbevölkerte Server...stimmt, die Klonserver...und weiter? War klar dass darauf keiner spielen will, wenn er die Community auf den Originalservern steht. Wenn du mal unterbevölkerte Server sehen willst, geh auf WoW Tichondrius, WoW Echsenkessel und CO KG. Sicher, es rennen Leute rum...aber die Community ist sowas von tot (Bedauerlich, Ticho war früher mein Lieblingsserver) Andere Server wie Arygos pulsieren vor Leben...und genauso ist es bei WAR auch, also sehe ich das Argument nicht.

Die Hardwareanforderungen sind bei den Massenszenen die WAR bietet mehr als nur gerechtfertigt...wenn es bei dir auch ausserhalb von Keepschlachten ruckelt, frag dich mal ob der Fehler vielleicht bei dir liegt...bei mir und vielen anderen läufts mit mittelmässiger Hardware einwandfrei.


----------



## Lari (30. Oktober 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> ...


Fanboy, Fanboy *mit Finger zeig* Keine andere Religion, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Köstlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyiara (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde nicht weiter spielen, da ich lags habe und das mir einfach alles verdirbt.. Hab mir auch mal HDRO zugelegt, aber leider bleibe ich schlussendlich bei WoW.. Das Spiel ist für mich einfach unantastbar.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leider Geld rausgeworfen für WAR ..wobei ich HDRO besser als WAR finde.. naja..geld is nicht alless^^
trotzdem werde cih ausgelacht wenn ich das sage^^


----------



## Nelana (30. Oktober 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Naja, so schlecht ist die Perf. nicht. Bei mir ruckelt es nicht. Ein Tipp einfach einen besseren CPU kaufen und ein paar Rams die Kosten heute nix mehr und man bekommt schon das Beste für knapp 150,- Euro, das ist nicht die Menge und das gibt man normalerweise in zwei tagen aus..




Hi erstmal

naja ich brauchte bis jetzt nich für Crysis, Call od Duty 4, Mass Effect, AoC und soweiter nich aufzurüsten also seh ich das nich ein wieso ich das bei WAR machen sollte der Fehler liegt nich bei mir. Außerdem ist mein System noch ganz ok.

Core Duo 6600
Geforce 8800 GTX
2 gig Ram (DDR2 800)
Treiber und DirectX aktuell


----------



## Sorzzara (30. Oktober 2008)

*Lari in den ausgestreckten Finger beiss*


----------



## clickrush (30. Oktober 2008)

Nelana schrieb:


> Hi erstmal
> 
> naja ich brauchte bis jetzt nich für Crysis, Call od Duty 4, Mass Effect, AoC und soweiter nich aufzurüsten also seh ich das nich ein wieso ich das bei WAR machen sollte der Fehler liegt nich bei mir. Außerdem ist mein System noch ganz ok.
> 
> ...



dein system ist ok.

wenn es bei dir in t2 rvr ruckelt: das geht den meisten so (auch mit topsystemen). liegt also an der serverperformance. in t3 und t4 gibt es solche probleme nicht.

wenn es bei dir immer etwas ruckelt wenn viele spieler um dich herum sind installier buffthrottle.

wenn vista drauf hast solltest du dich informieren welche zusatzprogramme du ausschalten musst (hab namen vergessen aber es gibt eines das arbeitsspeicher nuzt um häufig verwendete programme schneller zu laden. stört eigentlich nur wenn man nicht 4giga speicher hat)


----------



## Petera (30. Oktober 2008)

Nelana schrieb:


> Hi erstmal
> 
> naja ich brauchte bis jetzt nich für Crysis, Call od Duty 4, Mass Effect, AoC und soweiter nich aufzurüsten also seh ich das nich ein wieso ich das bei WAR machen sollte der Fehler liegt nich bei mir. Außerdem ist mein System noch ganz ok.
> 
> ...



Der Fehler muss bei dir liegen, da ich mit einem schlechteren Rechner keine Performance-Probleme habe. Vieleicht solltest du darüber nachdenken, das jede Netzwerkleitung langsamer ist als deine Festplatte und du einfach nicht erwarten kannst, ein Online-Spiel mit den selben Einstellung flüssig zum laufen zu bekommen, mit denen ein Offline-Spiel läuft. Wenn du mit dem Beta-Client spielst, weil du vieleicht zu den Vorbestellern gehörst, solltest du mal deine data.myp überprüfen, diese gegebenenfalls löschen und durch den Patcher (Kreuzchen bei "alle Dateien überprüfen") ersetzen lassen. Das kann Wunder wirken.

Grüße

Petera


----------



## gagaimkopf (30. Oktober 2008)

Also bei 2 Gig Ram liegt wohl die Schwachstelle denk ich Nelana
Das Spiel frisst manchmal ca 1,8 Gig Ram bei mir.

Und da isses glaub ich relativ egal ob auf XP oder Vista.
Die 200 MB ram die da ungefähr übrig bleiben reichen für keines von den beiden Betriebssystemen.

Und 4 Gig Ram bekommt man schon um ca 50 Euro.

Das is doch nicht die Welt...

mfg Gaga


----------



## SW:TOR (30. Oktober 2008)

ich spiele zwar erst seid gestern aber ich hab bis auf ein paar winzige kaum merkliche laggs keine probleme und so wie es bis jetzt aussieht werde ich wohl auch weiter spielen denn hab in der kurzen zeit einige sehr nette und hilfsbereite leute kennengelernt! muss wohl daran liegen das die ganzen wannebes zerstörung spielen!? ordnung is angeblich in der unterzahl aber dafür hab ich ein sehr positiven eindruck von den "guten spielern" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trel (30. Oktober 2008)

Nelana schrieb:


> Core Duo 6600
> Geforce 8800 GTX
> 2 gig Ram (DDR2 800)
> Treiber und DirectX aktuell



Ich hab vergleichsweise ein schlechteres system, hab auch ab und an probleme mit meinem rechner, War rennt aber einwandfrei, gibt hier im Forum einige Tuning tipps, schau sie dir mal an, wenns immernoch nicht helft, Inet verbindung vlt einfach zu lahm?


----------



## MonoXiD (30. Oktober 2008)

Keien Frage kla werd ich bleiben genau so wie meine GILDE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shrotty23 (30. Oktober 2008)

Petera schrieb:


> Der Fehler muss bei dir liegen, da ich mit einem schlechteren Rechner keine Performance-Probleme habe. Vieleicht solltest du darüber nachdenken, das jede Netzwerkleitung langsamer ist als deine Festplatte und du einfach nicht erwarten kannst, ein Online-Spiel mit den selben Einstellung flüssig zum laufen zu bekommen, mit denen ein Offline-Spiel läuft. Wenn du mit dem Beta-Client spielst, weil du vieleicht zu den Vorbestellern gehörst, solltest du mal deine data.myp überprüfen, diese gegebenenfalls löschen und durch den Patcher (Kreuzchen bei "alle Dateien überprüfen") ersetzen lassen. Das kann Wunder wirken.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Petera



Ob es ein Offline- oder Online-Spiel ist hat genau *was* mit den FPS zu tun?


----------



## Geige (30. Oktober 2008)

ich glaube mal gar nix!


vl auch mal n lankabel legen,wenn du wlan hast!


----------



## Drizzt2 (30. Oktober 2008)

werde verlänger bringt zu viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (30. Oktober 2008)

Mehr Arbeitsspeicher als 2GB sollte es schon sein - denn die WAR-Server sind die stabilsten die ich je erlebt habe (verglichen mit WoW, HdRO).


----------



## Petera (30. Oktober 2008)

shrotty23 schrieb:


> Ob es ein Offline- oder Online-Spiel ist hat genau *was* mit den FPS zu tun?



Woher kommen die Daten, die die Grafikkarte darstellt ?

Bei einem Offline-Spiel kommen die Daten grundsätzlich über die Festplatte, bei einem Online-Spiel kommen ein Grossteil der Information über das Netzwerk in den Client, werden dort aufbereitet und dann erst über die Grafikkarte dargestellt. Ohne Daten vom Netzwerk hat man höchstens Standbilder, da der Client keine Informationen darüber hat, was er darstellen soll. Wenn also nur langsam Daten in den Client kommen, muss auch die FPS einbrechen, bis hin zum Standbild.

Ich hoffe, der Unterschied ist jetzt etwas klarer.

Grüße

Petera


----------



## Chali (30. Oktober 2008)

Drizzt2 schrieb:


> werde verlänger bringt zu viel spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kann ich nur zustimmen. Ein schönes Spiel besonders für Spieler,die nicht massig viel Zeit haben und vor allem Pvp lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habs verlängert und hoffe jetzt nur noch auf mehr Ordnung Spieler auf Egrimm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aresblood (30. Oktober 2008)

Also ich werde nicht verlängern,

Jetzt nicht wegen schlechter grafik etc. 
Mir fehlen einfach ein paar dinge die ich in WAR nicht gefunden habe fand es anfangs wirklich amysant aber nachher hats mir i-wie keinen Spaß mehr gemacht.
Ich weiß das WAR ein Team game ist jedoch vermisse ich es das man auch nicht mal alleine gegen einen Spieln kann ohne das er 5 weitere leute im Zug hat.

Für leute die mal ein MMORPG anfangen möchten kann ich nur dazu raten ist sehr einsteiger freundlich, man kann auch die einzelnen Klassen unterscheiden schon aus der ferne ^^.

Wer zu den Veteranen von WoW gehört wie ich ^^, mal rein schnupper ist es wert die Leute haben sich da wirklich viel Mühe gegeben und man Lvt schnell ^^.

Jedoch ich schwein werde augf das neue Addon von WoW zurück greifen da es i-wie eher zu mir passt ^^.


Jeder hat sein geschmack wer das Geld hat kanns mal ausprobieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petera (30. Oktober 2008)

Aresblood schrieb:


> Also ich werde nicht verlängern,
> 
> Jetzt nicht wegen schlechter grafik etc.
> Mir fehlen einfach ein paar dinge die ich in WAR nicht gefunden habe fand es anfangs wirklich amysant aber nachher hats mir i-wie keinen Spaß mehr gemacht.
> ...



Danke für die objektive Worte. Schade, das manchmal die Falschen gehen.

Grüße

Petera


----------



## Asmardin (30. Oktober 2008)

@Aresblood: Sehr feiner Post, der zeigt, dass es auch anders geht ohne gleich auf die herablassende oder vergleichende Tour zu kommen. Ein dickes Lob! 

Ich persönlich werds verlängern, da mir die kurzweilige PvP-Action mehr zusagt, als langwirige Raids (wie gesagt, persönliche Meinung).


----------



## Straelo (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo nochmal!
Werde jetzt doch verlängern weil ich gestern den geilsten PvP meines Zockerlebens gemacht habe^^
Hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten und hoffe das es so weiter geht!


----------



## Zappzarrap (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab schon verlängert (Hatte das Spiel am ersten tag)
WAR ist für PvP´ler wie mich einfach das perfekte Spiel...
Und man braucht bei weitem nicht so viel Zeit wie man in
WoW investieren muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HosenMatzz (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde vieles an dem Spiel gut und werde auf keinen Fall jemals wieder Wow zocken.
Trotzdem kann ich vorerst auf keinen Fall verlängern !

Gründe sind u.a.

-unterirdische Performance ! 1-40 fps im schnitt vlt. 15-20 (und nein, es liegt nicht an meinem rechner)
-regelmäßige CTD's (meist ortsabhängig, so dass man teilweise tickets schreiben muss, dass man umpositioniert wird um sich wieder einloggen zu können)
-unglaublich lames gameplay im t3 szenario (kick,lava,tot) 
-staubsauger taktik ist auch so schon recht lame, aber in anroc ist sie natürlich noch besser... statt ae-dmg halt einfach alle wegkicken.
-und dann noch die oktrillliarden kleinen bugs die allein gesehn nicht ausschlaggebend wären, wie zB. dass ich jedes mal meine Binds auf den Pfeiltasten neu belegen muss, weil ich sonst einfach wieder   vorwärs und rückwärts gehe statt skill xy zu benutzen, rumwarpende mobs etc.
-balancing kommt zwar mit der zeit aber einfach den bw schaden etwas runterdrehen und kicks weniger beschissen zu machen hätte ich mir schon nach nem guten monat gewünscht...

ich hoffe wirklich, dass im gegenteil zum jetzigen trend wo irgendwelcher schrott gefixt wird und danach doppelt soviele fehler wie vorher auftreten, das spiel nachhaltig verbessert wird.
wenn ich das beim account vom kumpel sehe freu ich mir ein ästchen weiterspielen zu können.

so seh ich dat !

trotzdem vom flair und vielen grundzügen saugeiles spiel !


----------



## Kingskorn (31. Oktober 2008)

6 monate verlängert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man kann jeder zeit damit aufhöhren sprich man hat zeit für hobbys Freundin arbeiten und Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macaveli (31. Oktober 2008)

das spiel ist wirklich gut und hat auch sehr viel potenzial, aber mich hat es nicht fesseln können.
ich finde es echt schade weil ich so lange darauf gewartet hab und dann fand ich es am ende eher langweilig, aber ist ja oft im leben so ne^^ muss man sich dran gewöhnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich werde es jetzt mal n halbes jahr nicht zocken und dann schauen was sich so getan hat, bis dahin zock ich monkey island^^
auf jeden fall wünsche ich allen viel spass damit   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JahuWaldi (31. Oktober 2008)

Also nachdem das Mobbed nun einwandfrei bei mir läuft habe ich auch erstmal um einen Monat verlängert. Es gefällt mir zwar recht gut, aber ich muss gestehen ich bin auch sehr sehr sehr verwöhnt. Und einmal gewonnenen Luxus; auf den verzichte ich nur sehr sehr ungern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn sich noch das ein oder andere tut bzw ich mit lvl 40 nochmal eine andere/bessere Sicht der Dinge erhalte, dann werde ich wohl weiter verlängern. Wäre zu viel was mich noch stört um das hier nun aufzuzählen, aber soviel sei gesagt: ich bin einfach nicht so der laufende/reitende Streiter des Chaos. Und 10 Min (ist ingame viel Zeit) laufen um eine Quest abzugeben die 3 Dörfer zurück liegt, sowas geht einfach nicht klar. Soll nur ein kleines Beispiel sein, ist natürlich nicht alles, auch die Unterbevölkerung etc.

Alles in allem aber ein feines Spiel, sollte ich nicht dabei bleiben werde ich wieder bei WoW einsteigen und sehen ob sich für einen alten Veteranen evtl. nochmal Arbeit findet. Werde von Zeit zu Zeit bei WAR reinschaun, bereue den Kauf nicht und bin sicher das Spiel wird seinen Weg gehen!


----------



## Der echte Khronos (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich verlängere nicht!
Aber ich komme wieder, wenn mein Schwarzer Gardist draußen ist, dass war ursprünglich die Klasse, die ich seit Warhammer angekündigt wurde spielen wollte.
Und das werde ich dann auch mit Freunde, ende November, wenn meine Klasse erscheint ^^
Aja Ritter des Sonnenordens ist auch sehr cool


----------



## Hrbrt (1. November 2008)

Also alles in allem is WAR ein gelungenes Spiel. Ich komme aber mit der Grafik und den so ewig langsamen Bewegungen der Chars nicht klar.
Ich meine klar, man will das auch leute mit älteren Systemen WAR spielen können, aber da sieht WoW einfach besser aus, obwohl der Comic-Stil garnicht so mein Ding ist. Und ja das Spiel ist erst in der Anfangsphase, ich glaube aber nicht das sich an der Grafik und den Bewegungen groß etwas ändern wird.

Ich glaube ich hätte meinen Acc aber verlängert wenn im November nicht WotLK kommen würde...


----------



## hansi79 (1. November 2008)

in der regel wird ein Kostenloser Transfer nur von einen Überfüllten zu einen weniniger Überfüllten o. zu einem Fast leeren server angeboten


----------



## Malt (1. November 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> -- all --


hab grad verlängert , es macht mir unheimlich viel spass
auch wenn hier und da noch fehler sind ist es für ein spiel das grad nen monat draussen ist "rund"


----------



## Sethek (1. November 2008)

Ich bin dann mal weg.

Sowas grundlegendes wie der /emote-Befehl funktioniert derart lange nicht, daß es ein Jammer ist.
Kein gehen (Und kommt mir nicht mit walkhammer), kein sitzen, kein nix.
Hätte mir ein wenig mehr Rollenspielelemente gewünscht. Für mich persönlich erinnert WAR dann doch eher an Jedi Knight Academy als an ein Rollenspiel.

Es ist der Warhammerhintergrund, das war bislang mein Zugpferd. Aber auf Dauer kann mich der auch nicht über einige sehr unausgegorene Konzepte hinwegtäuschen.

 A) Zwei Fraktionen: Gibt der Hintergrund nicht her, niemals, in keinster Weise. Selbst DAoC hatte derer drei. Hochelfen und Zwerge gemeinsam kuschelnd? Die Grünhäute und das Chaos, und dann noch der Kult des Khaine? Nene.

 Die Tiers: Nur mit twinks und Neueinsteigern die Kurve 1-40 bevölkern? Da wirds auf Dauer sehr sehr leer. Auch das mit dem Einfluß aufs nächsthöhere Tier ist für mich nicht feststellbar.

 C) Der Hintergrund im Allgemeinen. *Erz*magier von Hoeth, entschuldigt, aber die stehen auf einer Stufe mit den mächtigsten Generälen des Tzeentch und den ältesten Necrarchen, da gehen nur noch uralte Slannpriester drüber - und die sollen dann teenieweenie-Heiler sein, während imperiale Feuerstümper alles in Schutt und Asche legen können? Was ist mit den Lehren der Magie passiert? Warum haben die Grünhäute nach wie vor keinen Nahkampf-DD? (Die sind *DAS* Nahkampfvolk schlechthin - und nein, Squigtreiber sind keine verkappten Azeroht-Jäger) Männliche Hexer (Kann man auch irgendwie erklären, aber mir erschließt sich kein zwingender Grund, warum man das unbedingt machen musste.) Ein Valmir von Raukov steht in ner Bürgertunika allein vor Wolfenburg rum - ja ne, is klar. Zwerge werden von richtig coolen progressiven Technikern zu steampunk-cyborgs. Eine "Unvermeidliche Stadt", die die USS Tzeentch wohl eben direkt aus Mittelerde den Nazgul unterm ephemeren Hintern weggeklaut hat, als die grade wieder auf Ringsuche waren. Und Morathi? Die steht klein und unscheinbar völlig unterlevelt als Beiwerk beim ollen Tchar'Zanek? Genauso wie der mini-Teclis in Altdorf - da hörts dann einfach auf, wenn ein Thyrus Gorman mächtiger ist als *DIE* Hoch- und Dunkelelfen-Magierelite - wo ist eigentlich Balthasar Gelt?

 D) Doch nicht zu übersehende bugs und Schwächen - die alle aufzuzählen dürfte müßig sein.

 E) Nur eine sehr begrenzte Palette an Rüstungen. Auch in Warhammer gibts genug Eigenbau - wenn man nicht davor zurückschreckt, die story mehrfach zu vergewaltigen, verstümmeln und dann wieder zusammenzusetzen, warum dann das GW-modelling als heilige Kuh? Ausserdem gibts viel zu wenig Farben zur Auswahl - was ist denn mit dem Mischen von Farben passiert? Mit washen, drybrushen und co? Als Randnotiz: Tzeentch als einzige Religion der Chaoten einbauen und dann kein blau allgemein zur Verfügung stellen sondern nur als craftbare seltene Farbe verdient einen Chilischoteneinlauf. Ohne Betäubung.

F) Copy&paste-Baukasten. Jede Kneipe hat den gleichen Grundriß. Schlimmer - jede Burg hat, von dem schmückenden Beiwerk aussen mal abgesehen, beim Burgherren den genau gleichen Grundriß - unten 4 Hanseln, ne Treppe nach links oben, der Burgherr mit seinen 4 Hanseln. Langweiliger gehts kaum.

Sicher hat WAR auch positive Elemente. Die Darstellung der Länder z.B., das alte Mourkain hätt ich wohl auch so erkannt, Altdorf ist genial, Ellyrion ist zum verlieben...
Die Unterschiede zwischen den Fraktionen und ihren Klassen - mal klein aber fein, mal deutlich, aber immer im richtigen Maß vorhanden.
Die Idee mit den public quests. 
Ein relativ interessantes Kampfsystem.
Sowohl schnelle Szenarien für den Hunger zwischendurch als auch openRvR als eher längere Beschäftigung.


Für mich überwiegt aber nach 4 Wochen unterm Strich doch die Enttäuschung. Man verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich will niemandem WAR schlechtreden - es hat wie erwähnt genug positive Aspekte, und wer nicht so ein hardcore-freak in Sachen Warhammer ist wie ich, kann sicher auch über die meisten hinwegsehen. Es ist so in der Art halt nichts für mich, und die Gründe hab ich dargelegt.

Wünsche allen weiter-WARlern viel Spaß beim mosch'n.
Ich bin derweilen in Norrath und ab Dezember wohl wieder in der Stadt der Helden und Schurken unterwegs und warte auf eine andere Warhammerumsetzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne,
peace out


----------



## Pymonte (1. November 2008)

Wobei der Grundriss der Burgen ja bekanntlichermaßen identisch ist, damit man sich nicht bei jeder Burgenerstürmung verläuft. Ansonsten schön geschrieben, musste echt lachen  (USS Tzeentch) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und es ist an sich normal das viele Gebäude den einmal gemodelt werden und dann via c&p in der Welt verteilt werden. Nicht grad amüsant, aber gang und gebe.


----------



## hansi79 (1. November 2008)

Naja, da dürftest du bei World of Farmcraft auch nicht unbedingt gut aufgehoben sein. WAR ist ein mmo. das durchweg Bugfrei und Laggfrei arbeitet, wenn WAR welche haben sollte sind sie nicht schwerwiegend und für mich egal, mir jedenfalls sind noch keine so schwere Bugs aufgefallen und Laggen tut es erst recht nicht, was meine Meinung vertritt, dass die Leute einfach billige Supermarkt Rechner haben. Bei WOW hingegen kann es sogar heute (letzte Woche) vorkommen das die Logginserver tagelang nicht erreichbar sind, bei WAR hingegen würde ich es als unmöglich ansehen da GOA doch ein wenig mehr Ahnung von der Materie hat als Blizz und in allen Belangen bessere Server Struktur beinhaltet. Und so was wie hinsetzen und so ein misst brauch ich nicht denn ich möchte ja spielen und mich nicht hinsetzen. Alles im allen finde ich das Spiel besser als WOW zu seiner Zeit und das muss man auch sehen das WOW bald zwei Addons haben und ich kann die noops nicht verstehen die Sagen "aber die Käufer" sr. Jungs Logik, die Leute die ein mmo kaufen wissen das auch und sie informieren sich auch, also man muss die Spiele mit der Veröffentlichung vergleichen und nix anderes und ich habe letzten Endes recht und die restlichen Spieler, die anderer Meinung sind, sind mir egal.


----------



## Punischer240 (1. November 2008)

@sethek kk netter post aber das mit den bugs kannste streichen ..das spiel gibt es vier wochen und diese bugs sind alle nicht schwerwiegend.. da hat wow viel mehr zb quel dans wo jeder 2 te mob nicht angreifbar ist und wow gibts schon viel länger als war...
der meinung mit hinsetzen und den anderen mist finde ich braucht man auch nicht.. in wow braucht man es weil man wen man level 70 ist eh nichts zu tuen hat auser farmen und auf seinen 4 stunden raid warten
Warhammer schaut gut aus un ende des jahres oder januar wird sich daraus ein hammer spiel entwickelt haben den das spiel hat viel potential und schaut gut aus ach und das patchen ist auch viel leichter in war als in wow... in war wird auf die community gehört und auch wen vileicht die unendschlossenen war spieler sich wow addon holen und dan level 80 sind und wieder die gleiche alte suppe spielen kommen sie zurück und zocken warhammer

in diesem sinne WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGH


----------



## HGVermillion (1. November 2008)

Hansi, lass halt Sethek seine meinung, er hat ja teilweise recht, und was die aussage mit WoW und ich glaube nicht das Norrath in Azeroth liegt ^^
Wenn es ihm halt nicht gefällt darf er gerne was anderes Spielen, solange er nicht zum flamen zurückkommt. (was er eh nicht machen würd so wie wir ihn kennen)

Jedes Spiel hat seine Fehler und wenn einem die nicht zussagen dann darf man gerne gehen, nur verbrannte Erde hinter sich zu erzeugen sollte man dabei vermeiden. Ich kenne genügend die das leider machen.


----------



## hansi79 (1. November 2008)

Mich ärgert es halt nur das einige die sagen "massen bugs etc." gründe nur ablesen oder erfinden nur das sie sagen können Shit Spiel!?


----------



## Náyla. (1. November 2008)

HosenMatzz schrieb:


> -unterirdische Performance ! 1-40 fps im schnitt vlt. 15-20 (und nein, es liegt nicht an meinem rechner)



Sicher? Ich schätze schon, dass es an deinem Rechner oder an deinen Einstellungen liegen muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Denn schlechte Performance nenn ich 80+ FPS in einem SC mitten in der Schlacht nicht.


----------



## stelzze (1. November 2008)

Ich werde das nciht verlängern da das bei mir ständig abstürtzt


----------



## borlamar (1. November 2008)

Petera schrieb:


> Woher kommen die Daten, die die Grafikkarte darstellt ?
> 
> Bei einem Offline-Spiel kommen die Daten grundsätzlich über die Festplatte, bei einem Online-Spiel kommen ein Grossteil der Information über das Netzwerk in den Client, werden dort aufbereitet und dann erst über die Grafikkarte dargestellt. Ohne Daten vom Netzwerk hat man höchstens Standbilder, da der Client keine Informationen darüber hat, was er darstellen soll. Wenn also nur langsam Daten in den Client kommen, muss auch die FPS einbrechen, bis hin zum Standbild.
> 
> ...



Soviel Unfug zu komprimieren hat meine Anerkennung gefunden. Das ist alles Blödsinn. Nein ich werde dir nicht erklären wieso. Schreib dich nicht ab, geh googlen.


----------



## Niburu (1. November 2008)

> Ich werde das nciht verlängern da das bei mir ständig abstürtzt



@stelzze

Hatte am Anfang genau das gleiche Problem das ich nur 30min oder mal ne Stunde spielen konnte, danach gab´s dann CTD oder Neustart ect.. Mit dem neusten Grafiktreiber für meine ATI Karte (glaub 8.9) gab es dann keine Abstürze mehr max. 1-2 pro Tag und damit kann ich Leben


----------



## Player45 (1. November 2008)

ich werde nicht verlängern weil ich bitter enttäuscht bin - weil sich alle Klassen irgendwie sehr gleich spielen, weil die BG Wartezeiten zu lang sind, die Grafik, besonders die Animationen, mir gar nicht gefällt, die Kämpfe zumeist in einem Knuddelwirrwar stattfinden und vor allem weil ich erstaunender Weise für mich festgestellt habe das mir der PvE Inhalt mit seiner Abwechslung zum PvP nun doch etwas fehlt - nur PvP ist mir auf die Dauer etwas zu langweilig - auch wenn man mehr gewinnt als verliert - so wäre ich doch gern mal wieder mit 10 Freunden mehrere Stunden in einer Instanz - deshalb werde ich nach den Entäuschungen AoC und WAR wieder mit WoW anfangen - wenn das neue BG mit den Panzern, Fliegern und Belagerungswaffen dort wie die momentanen BG´s laufen sollte warte ich halt auf das nächste Game was dann mit Sicherheit erstmal Jumpgate Evolution heissen wird


----------



## Krischi1987 (1. November 2008)

kann ich nicht verstehen. Ich finde das WOW ne olle comic grafik hat da sieht WAR wesentlich besser aus. Aber das is ja jedem das seine. Musst ja auch nicht nur in den S. rum hängen es gibt da noch sowas wie die offene Welt wo man genug tun kann. Und außerdem hätte ich mir den ma nen server gesucht der voller is bei mir gehen s. ständig auf. egal auf welcher seite ich spiele.


----------



## clickrush (1. November 2008)

Player45 schrieb:


> ich werde nicht verlängern weil ich bitter enttäuscht bin - weil sich alle Klassen irgendwie sehr gleich spielen, weil die BG Wartezeiten zu lang sind, die Grafik, besonders die Animationen, mir gar nicht gefällt, die Kämpfe zumeist in einem Knuddelwirrwar stattfinden und vor allem weil ich erstaunender Weise für mich festgestellt habe das mir der PvE Inhalt mit seiner Abwechslung zum PvP nun doch etwas fehlt - nur PvP ist mir auf die Dauer etwas zu langweilig - auch wenn man mehr gewinnt als verliert - so wäre ich doch gern mal wieder mit 10 Freunden mehrere Stunden in einer Instanz - deshalb werde ich nach den Entäuschungen AoC und WAR wieder mit WoW anfangen - wenn das neue BG mit den Panzern, Fliegern und Belagerungswaffen dort wie die momentanen BG´s laufen sollte warte ich halt auf das nächste Game was dann mit Sicherheit erstmal Jumpgate Evolution heissen wird




alles deutet darauf hin dass du leider nur wenig ahnung von gutem gruppenspiel im pvp hast.

wer sagt kämpfe seien wie ein "Knuddelwirrwar" oder "dummes Gezerge" der ist meist selbst dafür verantwortlich, dass das niveau so tief ist (oder aus seiner sicht so tief ist)


----------



## HerzogKraut (1. November 2008)

ich werd auch auf jeden Fall weiterspielen, werd mir ein Halbjahres-Abo zulegen!
möchte WAR nicht mehr missen


----------



## Madaar (1. November 2008)

- keine Verlängerung.

WAR ist nichts anderes wie WoW nur grafisch und technisch schlechter.
Das schlimmste aber ist: es ist langweilig wie (inzwischen) WoW.

Ich denke es werden viele nicht verlängern. Weiß selber von 7 Leuten
denen es zu stupide ist.

Allen Standhaften noch viel Spass!


----------



## Náyla. (1. November 2008)

Madaar schrieb:


> - keine Verlängerung.
> 
> WAR ist nichts anderes wie WoW nur grafisch und technisch schlechter.
> Das schlimmste aber ist: es ist langweilig wie (inzwischen) WoW.
> ...



Genau, sehr stupide, geht ihr mal weiter Ruf farmen und Arena spielen, ist ja bei Weitem interessanter und vielseitiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich weiß nicht, wie man sagen kann, das WAR schlechtere Grafik hat als WoW? WAR hat *andere* Grafik und wenn man sie vergleichen will ist die von WAR besser. Aber es macht keinen Sinn darüber zu diskutieren, weil jeder andere Vorlieben hat, auch wenn manche echt nicht nachvollziehbar sind.


----------



## Madaar (1. November 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> Genau, sehr stupide, geht ihr mal weiter Ruf farmen und Arena spielen, ist ja bei Weitem interessanter und vielseitiger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich spiele schon ne ganze weile kein WoW mehr.

Und hört endlich auf "EUER TOLLES" Spiel zu verteidigen und akzeptiert die Meinungen anderer!
Im Prinzip ist es nur Eure Angst das "Euer" spiel floppt......


----------



## SirDamatadore (1. November 2008)

Nunja ich habe WAR jetzt nach dem die schlimmsten bags anscheinend behoben sind mal noch eine Chance gegeben.
Aber zu sagen das die WoW Grafik schlechter ist, das geht doch ein bisserl weit. Was bringt es wenn die Grafik anders ist aber dafür unscharf und das ist die WAR Grafik. Gut, ich weiss nicht wie es mit einer 400-500&#8364; Graka aussieht aber WoW spielt man klar und scharf mit einer 50&#8364; Graka.

Nachdem jetzt auch WoW mit den Efekten aufgerüsstet hat, kann man den Punkt an WAR  auch nicht mehr geben. Auch wenn die Efekte ein bisserl besser sind bei WAR.


----------



## Náyla. (1. November 2008)

Madaar schrieb:


> Ich spiele schon ne ganze weile kein WoW mehr.
> 
> Und hört endlich auf "EUER TOLLES" Spiel zu verteidigen und akzeptiert die Meinungen anderer!
> Im Prinzip ist es nur Eure Angst das "Euer" spiel floppt......


Ich würde ja deine Meinung akzeptieren, wenn du sie nicht als Tatsachen hinstellen würdest. Und ich habe keine Angst, dass "mein Spiel" floppt, denn ich habe lieber eine Community von 400.000 Leuten, von denen alle reif, vernünftig und "gut" sind, als 11 Millionen, von denen man mehr als die Hälfte vergessen kann. 

Außerdem sagte ich ja schon, dass man nicht darüber diskutieren kann, weil Sachen wie Grafik und Motivation subjektiv sind.


----------



## Ascían (1. November 2008)

Hab grade verlängert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt wo mein kleiner Schattenkrieger im T4 rumschnetzel, gefällt mir WAR noch besser. Und endlich kein Tor Anroc mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ist für T-Shirts mit dem Aufdruck: I survived Tor Anroc*


----------



## clickrush (1. November 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Hab grade verlängert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



von allen szenarien in WAR ist Tor Anroc das innovativste. kommt noch dazu, da es die spreu vom weizen trennt, da man sehr auf sein movement achten muss.

obwohl ich zugeben will, dass einige karrieren im Tor Anroc benachteiligt sind. doch sollten wir den tanks die erfahrung gönnen, dass sie auch mal killen können (auch wenns nicht angerechnet wird).

ich bleib auch definiv bei WAR. das wird vorraussichtlich bis anfang nächstes jahr auch so bleiben. dann werde ich nochmal bilanz ziehen.


----------



## Madaar (1. November 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> Schätzelein, ich würde ja deine Meinung akzeptieren, wenn du sie nicht als Tatsachen hinstellen würdest. Und ich habe keine Angst, dass "mein Spiel" floppt, denn ich habe lieber eine Community von 400.000 Leuten, von denen alle reif, vernünftig und "gut" sind, als 11 Millionen, von denen man mehr als die Hälfte vergessen kann.
> 
> Außerdem sagte ich ja schon, dass man nicht darüber diskutieren kann, weil Sachen wie Grafik und Motivation subjektiv sind.



"Schätzelein"  - lol - weißt Du eigentlich wie lächerlich Du bist?
Ich hab schon am C64 gezockt da warst Du noch nicht geboren.
Ein WARhaft lächerlicher Kiddy von 18 Jahren.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2008)

Madaar schrieb:


> "Schätzelein"  - lol - weißt Du eigentlich wie lächerlich Du bist?
> Ich hab schon am C64 gezockt da warst Du noch nicht geboren.
> Ein WARhaft lächerlicher Kiddy von 18 Jahren.



Und hier können wir sehr gut die Natürliche Aggressionshaltung des gemeinen Flamers sehen!
Schaut ihn euch an wie wundervoll er doch reagiert, geradezu wie aus dem Bilderbuch...
Er pickt sich aus dem Ganzen Post, das raus was er am einfachsten und ohne viel nachzudenken flamen kann...


----------



## Knortzsch (1. November 2008)

Natürlich verlängert.. wieso?

- guter Support
- geniales PVP
- nette Community

was will man mehr?


----------



## Shamaniko (1. November 2008)

Knortzsch schrieb:


> Natürlich verlängert.. wieso?
> 
> - guter Support
> - geniales PVP
> ...




Schreibfaul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/sign


----------



## airace (1. November 2008)

Ich habe grad um ein halbes Jahr verlängert weil mir das spiel einfach spass macht und ich RvR liebe...


----------



## Madaar (1. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Und hier können wir sehr gut die Natürliche Aggressionshaltung des gemeinen Flamers sehen!
> Schaut ihn euch an wie wundervoll er doch reagiert, geradezu wie aus dem Bilderbuch...
> Er pickt sich aus dem Ganzen Post, das raus was er am einfachsten und ohne viel nachzudenken flamen kann...



Und ein 20 jähriger kommt zu Hilfe - wie süß!


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2008)

Hat man dir eigentlich noch andere Tricks beigebracht, außer jemanden wegen seines Alters zu flamen? *hinterm Ohr kraul und Leckerchen hinhalt*
Kennst du sowas wie Argumente? Begründungen? Andere Meinungen?
Oder ist dein Horizont wirklich nur ein Kreis mit dem Radius Null, den du selbstgefällig deinen Standpunkt nennst?

Achja, meine Verlängerung steht wackelig, nicht weil ich nicht spielen will, sondern weil ich bisher weder im Saturn noch im Media Markt hier irgendwelche GameTime Cards gesehen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asmardin (1. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Hat man dir eigentlich noch andere Tricks beigebracht, außer jemanden wegen seines Alters zu flamen? *hinterm Ohr kraul und Leckerchen hinhalt*
> Kennst du sowas wie Argumente? Begründungen? Andere Meinungen?
> Oder ist dein Horizont wirklich nur ein Kreis mit dem Radius Null, den du selbstgefällig deinen Standpunkt nennst?
> 
> ...



Hab welche im MediMAx gesehen, also muss es auch in den anderen Läden welche geben. Also Gamecards keine Flamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2008)

Asmardin schrieb:


> Hab welche im MediMAx gesehen, also muss es auch in den anderen Läden welche geben. Also Gamecards keine Flamer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In Wuppertal? Muss ich mal nachschauen... und ich musste grad wirklich schmunzeln bei dem Gedanken an Flamern die Verkauft werden xD

"Kaufen sie sich heute noch ihren eigenen Flamer und werden zum Helden des Internets! Lebenslange Garantie! Jetzt nur noch für 45,99€"


----------



## Asmardin (1. November 2008)

Nö in Bayern, also fast in der zivilisierten Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2008)

Aber auch nur knapp davor... muss schon schlimm sein auf der Falschen Seite des Weißwurstäquators zu leben oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Náyla. (1. November 2008)

Madaar schrieb:


> "Schätzelein"  - lol - weißt Du eigentlich wie lächerlich Du bist?
> Ich hab schon am C64 gezockt da warst Du noch nicht geboren.
> Ein WARhaft lächerlicher Kiddy von 18 Jahren.



Freut mich, dass du älter bist als ich, aber ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt den Grund nicht, warum du mich und mein Alter schräg anmachst. Warum genau tust du das gerade? Ich war in meinem Beitrag weder provokant, noch habe ich dich offen angegriffen. Das Schätzelein habe ich lediglich benutzt um die Situation ein wenig aufzulockern, aber na gut, wenn du dich mit "Schätzelein" angegriffen fühlst, werde ich dies zu deinen Gunsten natürlich entfernen.


----------



## xaxoon (2. November 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass du älter bist als ich, aber ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt den Grund nicht, warum du mich und mein Alter schräg anmachst. Warum genau tust du das gerade? Ich war in meinem Beitrag weder provokant, noch habe ich dich offen angegriffen. Das Schätzelein habe ich lediglich benutzt um die Situation ein wenig aufzulockern, aber na gut, wenn du dich mit "Schätzelein" angegriffen fühlst, werde ich dies zu deinen Gunsten natürlich entfernen.


ich wäre gerne noch mal 18 oder 20. ehrlich. nur leider schaut die realität anders aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich musste jetzt auch mal was in diesen mega beitrag reinschreiben. zigtausende aufrufe und unzählige beiträge.  wahnsinn .. 

ICH WAR DABEI ! !   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (2. November 2008)

Asmardin schrieb:


> Nö in Bayern, also fast in der zivilisierten Welt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm, Gearradh, bist Dus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (2. November 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Hansi, lass halt Sethek seine meinung, er hat ja teilweise recht, und was die aussage mit WoW und ich glaube nicht das Norrath in Azeroth liegt ^^



Es liegt sogar ganz sicher nicht auf Azeroth, auch nicht auf Draenor und schon gar nicht in Northrend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An oben genannten Orten gibts übrigens auch kein Paragon City.



> Wenn es ihm halt nicht gefällt darf er gerne was anderes Spielen, solange er nicht zum flamen zurückkommt. (was er eh nicht machen würd so wie wir ihn kennen)


Merci beaucoup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Rückkehr in Mythics Interpretation der alten Welt hab ich ja nie ausgeschlossen, ich werd im Gegenteil durchaus interessiert die weitere Entwicklung verfolgen und wenn diese mir zusagt dem ganzen wieder eine Chance geben. Ergo les ich hier auch weiter und werd sicherlich das ein- oder andere noch zu schreiben haben. Das "Ich bin dann mal weg" war auf ingame bezogen.



> Jedes Spiel hat seine Fehler und wenn einem die nicht zussagen dann darf man gerne gehen, nur verbrannte Erde hinter sich zu erzeugen sollte man dabei vermeiden. Ich kenne genügend die das leider machen.



Ich zünd nix an. Großes Ehrenwort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Daß ich ziemlich barsch die Sachen, die mir nicht gefallen, erwähnt und kommentiert hab, liegt daran, daß mein Herz blutet, wenn ich sehe, was aus dem genialen Hintergrund da teilweise gemacht wird. Aber wie geschrieben sind wohl die wenigsten so da drauf fixiert, insofern gilt das natürlich nicht für die Allgemeinheit, sondern eben nur für mich.

@hansi:

Ich zähl Dir mal ein paar bugs auf, okay?

 - warpende mobs - bestes Beispiel: die patroullierenden Jäger im Nordland (Rosche und der Hundemeister), man sieht sie in weiter Ferne, denkt sich, alles in Butter, dann schmeisst Onkel Rosche den Terraporter an und steht vor einem. Auch in Ellyrion findet man viele lustige Grenzreiter, die ganz wo anders sind, als man meinen könnte.

 - Craftingbugs - versucht mal, einen Stack Wasser auf mehrere Benutzungen aufzuteilen und dann nur ein "Fenster" nach einer craftsitzung mit anderem Wasser zu bestücken - mal wird alles gelöscht, dann wieder wird alles richtig angezeigt, aber das Wasser ist für das SPiel nicht vorhanden, ergo zerdepperts die Flasche etc.

 - serverseitige lags: Ich bin im Getümmel schon so ziemlich durch jede Wand gesprungen und auch jede Wand hochgekommen. Geht auch in Minas Morgul, pardon, der unvermeidlichen Stadt, da fällt man gerne durch Wände und Böden, wenn ein paar andere Spieler da sind. Mein Highlight - der Fesselballon-Auserkorene - bin in Fallpose ohne was tun zu können nach einem Sprung sachte in südwestlicher Richtung, mit einem Steigungswinkel von etwa 5° nach oben weggeschwebt. Unter mir wurde langsam Minas...die unvermeidliche Stadt immer kleiner, während ich in den Himmel aufstieg. Nach etwa 30 Minuten hab ich dann wohl ne Zonengrenze erreicht, dann war ich im Talabecland und bin da geschwebt. Man kann sich übrigens nicht ausloggen, wenn man sich bewegt.

 - Gib mal /emote kratzt sich am Hintern ein. Das ging ganz zu Beginn, wurde mit einem patch zerschossen und ist seither nicht wichtig genug, um gefixt zu werden.

Das ist so ne kleine Auswahl aus für mich persönlich relevanten Käfern. Natürlihc müssen die nicht bei jedem auftreten, noch müssen die jeden stören. Hier wurde ja nach persönlichen Gründen gefragt, und wenn Du diese bugs entweder nicht hast oder aber sie Dich nicht stören, hey, freut mich für Dich. Will Dir ja nicht Dein Spiel madig machen, ganz im Gegenteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hrbrt (2. November 2008)

Wie wärs wenn ihr mal alle wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkommt ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und nochmal, die Grafik von WoW und WAR kann mann nicht vergleichen. Abgesehen davon das es ein komplett anderer Grafikstil ist, muss man auch beachten das WoW einfach schon älter ist als WAR. Und trotzdem gefällt mir die Grafik von WoW besser. Ist einfach so. 

WAR ist dennoch ein gutes Spiel, das mir in vielen Dingen besser gefällt als WoW (Public Quests, Leveln durch BGs, usw). Solche Dinge wie Sitzen und Tanzen sind zwar nicht wirklich wichtig fürs PvP und PvE, aber es ist doch schon irgendwie komisch, wenn du dich mit deinen Freunden am Lagerfeuer triffst, dich wie ein Baum hinstellst und dann mit ihnen redest. Vorallem auf RPG Servern fehlt das einfach. 

Und zum Thema Ruffarmen und Arena spielen: 

1. ööhm was soll schlecht sein an Arena spielen ? Werden die langweilig, haben die keinen Sinn ? 

2. Bei WoW, bei WAR und eben bei jedem MMO gibt es sowas wie Farmen. Sei es Ruf, Gold etc. irgendwo musst du ja deinen Ruf und dein Gold herbekommen. Liegt ja nicht auf der Straße rum ( und selbst dann müsstest rumgehen und es aufheben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Und die Entwickler können eben nicht jeden Tag neues Quests und BGs machen. Es bleibt dabei das du solche Dinge einfach immer wieder wiederholen musst.

Wie gesagt es gibt viel Dinge die mir in WAR besser gefallen als in WoW, trotzdem werde ich bei WoW bleiben. Nicht weil WAR schlechter ist, sonder weils mir *persönlich* einfach nicht so viel Fun macht wie WoW. Deshalb werde ich nicht verlängern


----------



## hansi79 (2. November 2008)

Wobei diese Bugs das Spiel nicht unspielbar machen. WOW hatte oder hat eine wesentlich höhere Bug dichte und die hatten es unspielbar gemacht und Blizz hat es Monate nicht hinbekommen die Bugs zu beseitigen z. B. den AH Bug? Wo Gegenstände verdoppelt wurden, die du gekauft hast, sie haben ihn umgangen in dem diese Gegenstände in Verschiedene sparten gepackt haben und somit nicht gelöst nur umgangen.


----------



## hansi79 (2. November 2008)

doppelpost sr


----------



## sljnx (2. November 2008)

Hrbrt schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn ihr mal alle wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkommt ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



danke.
ich werde verlängern!


----------



## raphnexx (2. November 2008)

werde auch dabei bleiben, bereits verlängert. 

Meine persönliche Meinung, sehr schönes Spiel, macht Spass, kommt nie langeweile auf. Bislang sind mir wenige Bugs untergekommen. Binsehr zufrieden alles in allem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandis (2. November 2008)

Ich werde verlängern.

Für mich ist das Spiel besser als seine Konkurenz und genau das richtige für mich, um Abends mal gemütlich ein wenig an großen Schlachten teilzunehmen, oder einfach nur ein paar Szenarios zu besuchen. Des weiteren wird es ordentlich weiterentwickelt und gepatched. Ich freu mich schon auf die 3 nachgereichten Klassen + die völlig neue. Das Spiel hat für mich das Potenzial das es braucht um mich für 1-2 Jährchen zu fesseln und wer weiß, vielleicht auch mehr...

Man sieht sich auf den Schlachtfeld.

Gruß
Arandis


----------



## Sethek (2. November 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Wobei diese Bugs das Spiel nicht unspielbar machen. WOW hatte oder hat eine wesentlich höhere Bug dichte und die hatten es unspielbar gemacht und Blizz hat es Monate nicht hinbekommen die Bugs zu beseitigen z. B. den AH Bug? Wo Gegenstände verdoppelt wurden, die du gekauft hast, sie haben ihn umgangen in dem diese Gegenstände in Verschiedene sparten gepackt haben und somit nicht gelöst nur umgangen.



Nun, das ist Ansichtssache, aber für mich tragen die maßgeblich dazu bei, daß ich keinen Bock hab mich einzuloggen.
Warum erzählst Du mir eigentlich dauernd von WoW und daß das schlechter sei? Ist ja echt interessant und so, aber WoW werd ich genausowenig spielen, insofern ist das jetzt nicht so das Argmuent pro WAR für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (2. November 2008)

@sethek: bitte bleib doch beim thema zu dem wir 2 posts vorher zurückgekehrt sind!


----------



## hansi79 (2. November 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Nun, das ist Ansichtssache, aber für mich tragen die maßgeblich dazu bei, daß ich keinen Bock hab mich einzuloggen.
> Warum erzählst Du mir eigentlich dauernd von WoW und daß das schlechter sei? Ist ja echt interessant und so, aber WoW werd ich genausowenig spielen, insofern ist das jetzt nicht so das Argmuent pro WAR für mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Weil es in Sachen Bugs um einiges Schlechter ist oder zumindest gewesen ist und ich erzähle es, weil ich WOW für Zeitverschändung ansehe. Nach meiner Meinung ist das einzigste MMO was z.zt Maßstäbe setzt HDRO alleine wegen der Grafik. Ich möchte einfach nicht wie in WOW gezwungen sein Stunden lang zu spielen, um mithalten zu können und PVE mag ich eh nicht, wenn es nur ums questen, geht spiele ich eines der Gothig spiele die in so was eh um Längen besser sind als der Blizz Schrott.


----------



## pako665 (2. November 2008)

Moin moin

Also ich werde erstmal meinen WAR-Account ruhen lassen.
Was für mich ausschlaggebend ist WAR nicht zu verlängern .....es entspricht einfach nicht meinen Vorstellungen eines Spieles
in das ich viel Zeit und Geld investieren will.
Ich hatte jetzt eine Woche Urlaub und in der Zeit kein PC zur verfügung. Mal Zeit ein wenig über seine Hobbies und Spiele nachzudenken.
Mir mißfällt In WAR einfach das es keine "zusammenhängende" Welt ist. Ich möchte von Norden nach Süden und von Osten nach Westen einfach
durchlaufen können. 
Und ich möchte mir einen Charakter aufbauen können und nicht nur ein Wesen dessen einzige möglichkeit sich in der Welt zu beschäftigen das töten ist.
ich werde also erstmal HDRO wieder auspacken und da die Welt erkunden.
Aber ich bin sicher das ich früher oder später auch wieder vom Blutrausch gepackt werde und bei WAR vorbei schaue.

Bis dahin wünsche ich allen noch viel Spaß!!


----------



## Hammerschild (2. November 2008)

Sethek schrieb:
			
		

> - Gib mal /emote kratzt sich am Hintern ein. Das ging ganz zu Beginn, wurde mit einem patch zerschossen und ist seither nicht wichtig genug, um gefixt zu werden.



Ach ja .. den Fehler hatte ich auch bereits mehrfach per Ticket gemeldet und ein GM hat mir sogar versprochen diesen Fehler zu notieren und persönlich vorzulegen ... geschehen ist seither nichts !

Aber /emote <text> ist ja auch nur für ein paar schräge RPler wichtig ... 

Dann waren da noch die netten CTDs ... welche bei mir nach den  Hotfixes wegen CTDs auftraten und diese leichten bis schweren Lags in den Szenarien und im Open RvR (trotz runtergeregelter Grafik und einer guten DSL Verbindung). 

Die portenden, oder nichtangreifbaren Monster haben auch nicht gerade zum Spielgenuss beigetragen.

Bis auf den einen GM Kontakt dachte ich schon es gibt gar keine GMs auf den Servern. Habe ansonsten nur diese netten vorgefertigten Kundendienstmails erhalten .... wenn überhaupt.

Aber da es in diesem Spiel ja keine Fehler gibt und alles rund läuft braucht man ja auch keinen Support. Alles ist "Great and Awesome".


*Mein Abo wird nach meinem Freimonat ersteinmal nicht verlängert. Wenn ich hören sollte dass sich für Rollenspieler etwas getan haben sollte dann werde ich mal wieder reinschauen.*


----------



## HeadCrab (2. November 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Der Freimonat für WAR nähert sich seinem Ende und es gibt Spieler, die die Entscheidung treffen WAR zu abonnieren, oder nicht zu abonnieren. Daher meine Frage an diejenigen, die WAR, wie meine Wenigkeit, auch nicht abonnieren werden:
> 
> Was gibt bei euch Ausschlag dafür WAR zu abonnieren, oder nicht zu abonnieren? Ich bin der Ansicht, da GOA auch keine europäischen eigenen Foren anbietet, dass GOA und letztlich Mythic erfahren sollen, warum WAR bei jedem Käufer Anklang findet, aber warum es trotz des Freimonats auch nicht bei allen Zuspruch findet.
> 
> ...


lags und ruckeln LOL ?? hol dir nen neuen pc oder ne neue i-net leitung


ich werd bei war bleiben da ich kb mehr auf wow weil man da immer on sein muss  um mit dem equip mit zu halten und in war nicht durch war hab ich mehr freizeit ich kann on gehen wann ich will und verpasse nichts wirklich tolles game braucht aber ein par kleine veränderung noch


----------



## Clarion (2. November 2008)

ich werd nicht verlängern.
liegt aber daran, das ich erst ende november wieder zeit zum zocken hab.
hoffe bis dahin sind einige probleme gelöst


----------



## Pubmaster1 (2. November 2008)

Ich werd es definitiv verlängern! 
Das Spiel is einfach der Hammer. Die Mischung aus RvR und RvE ist einfach grandios geworden! 
Ich spiele fast ausschließlich BG (szenario) und liebe es einfach, weil ich fürs heilen punkte kriege! Nicht so wie bei WoW.
Was ich aber dennoch vermisse sind ein paar mehr Instanzen! 

Instanzen ham WoW am Anfang ausgemacht und ich finde man könnte bei WAR auch ien paar einbauen.

Ansonsten hab ich nix zu meckern. 
Zum Thema Bugs: Das Spiel ist 1 Monat alt, das wär schon beängstigend wenn da keine bugs wären. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punischer240 (2. November 2008)

ich werde auch verlängern
warhammer macht mega viel fun eine gilde hat einen sinn duchs leveln und das rvr ist einfach nur noch geil

werde wow aber trotzdem noch zocken aber nur weilsn großteil meiner kumpel zocken .. natürlich nur pve weil pvp in wow ist einfach kacke ist meine meinung


----------



## Glasbrot (2. November 2008)

Ich hab Warhammer nach 3 wochen aufgehört zu spielen nach 4 Wochen deinstalliert, nach 6 Wochen wieder WoW angefangen
bereue es bis jetzt nicht - kann nich sein dass man nach 3wochen schon langeweile hat, sorry aber schlussendlich muss jeder selber entscheiden was er tut also is der thread sinnlos^^


----------



## Thoraxos (2. November 2008)

Verlängere selbstverstämdlich auch!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
waaagh


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (2. November 2008)

Für das Thema wäre doch eine Umfrage sehr gut.

Ich werde nach dem Freimonat wohl nicht verlängern.

Ganz einfach deshalb, weil es im Prinzip wie WoW ist. PvP ist zwar klasse. Aber gerade in den unteren Regionen T1 + T2 wird RvR quasi nicht (mehr?) angenommen, was das leveln extrem schwierig gestaltet.

Zum anderen gehen mir die Respawnraten gehörig auf den Sack. Mag ja sein, das diese als DD mit AOE kein Problem sind, doch für mich als Heiler ist das einfach zum kotzen. Ich kann die Mobs teilweise gar ned so schnell killen wie die wieder stehen.

Ich würd ja gern in ner Gruppe spielen, doch irgendwie gestaltet sich das trotz komfortabler Gruppensuche als zu schwierig. Ich hab wohl einfach zu spät angefangen und hab nun das Pech, das die Masse vor mir her levelt. Trotzdem darf es doch nicht sein, das ich deswegen einen Nachteil im Leveln hab. So sind mir auf meinem Grünlingspfad sehr früh im T2 Gebiet die Quests ausgegangen. PQs wären zwar noch in Hülle und Fülle da, doch alleine hab ich da keinen Bock drauf. Also war ich gezwungen in den T2 Gebieten von Chaos und Dunkelelfen zu leveln bis ich endlich mal ein annehmbares Level für T3 erreicht hab. Da hab ich nun das gleiche Bild. Die große Masse ist weg und somit quäl ich mich schon wieder durch 10 Level.

Dazu kommen noch die ständigen Lags, Ruckler etc. die für ein Onlinespiel einfach tödlich sind. 

Vllt. wirds ja im T4-Gebiet endlich so wie ich mir das Spiel erhofft hatte, nämlich Open-PvP satt und nicht ständiges Szenarien-abhängen. Das kann ich in WoW auch machen. Und anders als die WoW-BGs sind die Szenarien in WAR auch ned. Langweilig. Wobei ich nicht denke das ich in dem Freimonat noch die Motivation bis Lvl 40 hab.

Achja, das unglaublich schlechte Crafting hab ich vergessen. Dieses Baukastensystem mag ja anfangs ganz spassig sein, doch nervt es das fast jeder Mob ein paar Pflanzensamen dropt und wenn man mal 20 Talismänner, Pflanzen etc. am Stück basteln könnte muss man das mit jedem einzeln machen *nerv*. Das Crafting in WoW und LOTRO ist zwar einfach und nicht so originell, dafür aber deutlich komfortabler.

Ausserdem hatte ich gehofft das WAR besseres Storytelling als WoW hätte. LOTRO hat ja vorgemacht wie es gehen kann. Doch da ist WAR leider genauso lahm wie WoW. Schade.

Tendenz deswegen momentan - Kein Abo nach Freimonat.

Eigentlich ein geiles Spiel doch zu später Spieleinstieg macht mir dann doch alles kaputt.

Edit: Da ichs grad gelesen hab:
@HeadCrab: Bevor ich eine ähnlich sinnlose Antwort von Dir bekomme. Mein PC ist mehr als ausreichend und mein 18.000er DSL inkl. Fastpath ist ebenfalls bestens fürs Online zocken. Ausserdem haben mehr Leute entsprechende Probleme.


----------



## Shamaniko (2. November 2008)

Schwaig_Bub schrieb:


> Für das Thema wäre doch eine Umfrage sehr gut.
> 
> Ich werde nach dem Freimonat wohl nicht verlängern.
> 
> ...




Auf welchem Server bist du wenn in T3 nix mehr los is???... Also bei mir is im T3 glaub am meisten los... Und mit meinem Twink dauert es.... ca 5 min bis ein Szenario aufgeht..



Werd aufjedenfall verlängern... bin richtig angetan von dem Spiel...


----------



## simoni (2. November 2008)

Glasbrot schrieb:


> Ich hab Warhammer nach 3 wochen aufgehört zu spielen nach 4 Wochen deinstalliert, nach 6 Wochen wieder WoW angefangen
> bereue es bis jetzt nicht - kann nich sein dass man nach 3wochen schon langeweile hat, sorry aber schlussendlich muss jeder selber entscheiden was er tut also is der thread sinnlos^^


Bei mir wars ähnlich, nur war habe ich schon nach 2 Wochen aufgehört, da ich null Motivation mehr hatte einzuloggen. 
Eins muss ich WAR aber lassen:
Im Gegenteil zu AoC bereue ich den Kauf nicht.


----------



## voidX (2. November 2008)

eigentlich gutes spiel, aber auf nem toten server machts halt keinen spass. 

mal sehen ob sie es es schaffen chartransfers oder serverzusammenlegungen in den nächstern 2 wochen bereitzustellen.


----------



## Buitre (10. November 2008)

Ich werde meinen Account nicht verlängern obwohl mir das Spiel gut gefällt.. Was mich aber stört ist auf den beiden Servern auf denen ich momentan Spiele Averland(Zerstörung) und Middenland (Ordnung)
bekommst du so gut wie keine Antwort wenn du irgendwen anwhisperst. Ich habe schon sehr viele Rollenspiele gespielt und kenne mich auch einigermasen aus nur sowas wie in WAR hab ich noch in keinem anderen Spiel erlebt.. Evtl. hab ich ja die Leute angesprochen die entweder so neu waren das sie nicht wussten wie man antwortet oder ich habe immer die ...... erwischt.


----------



## HGVermillion (10. November 2008)

So 6 Monate Abo ist eingerichtet, der Schwarze Gardist kann kommen.


----------



## Psychowar (10. November 2008)

Ich habe erst ca. einen Monat nach dem Ablauf meines Freimonats wieder angefangen mit WAR, und zwar heute *g* . Hatte einfach keine Zeit zwischendurch, denn ich werde dem Spiel definitiv nicht den Rücken kehren. PVP-technisch ist es ein Prachtstück und es hat mich von Anfang an begeistert. Da sind mir die kleinen Ruckler, die mein leicht langsamer Rechner verursacht, sch**ßegal!


----------



## ZattaZip (16. November 2008)

hi,

werde nicht verlaengern, allein schon, weil das automatiche ungewollte verlaengern des abos bei einstellung manuell, nun wirklich mies ist. lapidare mail dazu, aber kein vermerk an der einstellung vorher selber.  wer nicht in seine mail guckt bezahlt das mit 12,99  euro. mag ja agb konform sein und gier ist nicht verboten, aber zeigt doch den miesen geist.  

mehr gruende:

- kein angeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- doofes crafting  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- lich king ist draussen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- hatte ich fehlendes angeln erwaehnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


allen die bleiben trotzem viel spass, war ja nicht alles schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zip


----------



## dude_666 (16. November 2008)

Vor 3 Tagen wieder eingestiegen, da ich vorher eine Zeit lang kein DSL hatte (grml 2 Wochen freetime so verstrichen >_>). Nach anfänglicher Skepsis bin ich nun doch überzeugt das sich der wiedereinstig gelohnt hat. Hach ja, die Warhammer Kämpfe sind halt wie ein wundervoller Blutrausch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heirod (16. November 2008)

Obwohl es kein Angeln gibt, habe ich trotzdem verlängert.
Der RvR-PvE Mix gefällt mir und WoW ist einfach nur noch langweilig nach 1,5 Jahren.


----------



## Bunnybaby (16. November 2008)

alle sagen immer, sie wollen WEGEN des tollen RvR-System verlängern, ich werd es deshalb nicht tun, weils einfach nur crap ist.

Im gegenteil zu den meisten sehen ich szenarien nicht als RvR, und das ist derzeit das einzige was sich beim leveln lohnt. Aber auch der t4-content ist nur mit nem zerg rum laufen und brugen einnehmen.

Meiner meinung nach haben sie ihr versprechen nicht gehalten: "War is everywher". Mir kommts eher so vor, also ob sie zuerst einmal zuviel ressourcen ins PvE gegeben haben und als der druck von EA kam, zu veröffentlichen, einfach ein unfertiges RvR-system hingeklatscht, das nichts mit "War is everywhere" zu tun hat, sondern mit geh bitte in dem eingezeunten gebiet spielen, ist zwar niemand und du wirst dadurch auf nicht leveln können, aber immerhin gibts sowas wo Open-RvR-Zone draufsteht.

Ich wage zu behaupten das bei WoW am anfang mehr RvR war also heute in WAR. Da gabs wenigstens noch XR-Raids die ein minimals maß an koordination und stratgischem gegeneinander erforderten.

Und nun flamt mich, aber euch sei gesagt ich war sogar bis kurz nach dem release ein war-fanboy, nur leider hat mich das spiel dann auf level 40 knallhart desillusioniert.

Schade eigentlich, denn die ideen und die ansätze haben verdammt viel potential.


----------



## !k0m1k3r! (16. November 2008)

Ich verlänger auch^^


----------



## Yldrasson (16. November 2008)

Ich habe es erst mal nicht verlängert, ich warte noch ein wenig, bis sich das Kräfte- und Serverpopulationsverhältnis mehr eingependelt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich bin dadurch richtig neugierig auf DAoC geworden... ich glaube, das werde ich mal antesten.


----------



## Terrorizer (16. November 2008)

schon verlängert


----------



## Terratec (16. November 2008)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> Ich habe es erst mal nicht verlängert, ich warte noch ein wenig, bis sich das Kräfte- und Serverpopulationsverhältnis mehr eingependelt hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die Serverpopulation ist eigentlich auf den meisten Servern recht ok mittlerweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur dass jetzt bei der Ordnung gefühlte 75% der Charaktere Feuermagier sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verhältnis ist bei den meisten Servern mittel | mittel


----------



## Ceilyn (16. November 2008)

mein acc ist ausgelaufen, weiss noch net so recht ob ich verlaengern werde oder nicht. auf jeden fall wird es erstmal bis ende nov nichts gemacht, damit ich mich nicht noch mehr ablenken lasse vom lernen als ich schon tue ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kekei (16. November 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Die Serverpopulation ist eigentlich auf den meisten Servern recht ok mittlerweile
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich sehe bei der Ordnung garnicht mehr so viele Feuerzauberer, dafür Extrem viele Zwerge(Runenpriester und Eisenbrecher) <_<
Was ich viel schlimmer finde^^
Bei uns auf Erengrad ist zu guten Zeiten Hoch/Hoch


----------



## Stampeete (16. November 2008)

Verlängert bis Februar 2009 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Squigtreiba hochspielen auf 40, danach Zeloten hochballern... Viel zu tun!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thelani (16. November 2008)

Habs auf 4 Monate verlängert.
Meine jüngere Schwester auch. Also wir bleiben bestimmt dabei.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine anständige Gilde und dann sollte das ganze richtig ins Rollen kommen.
(Waren heute mit ca 30 Ordnungsleuten auf T3 Gebieten unterwegs und hatten richtig viel Spass beim Erobern der Burgen. "Goldtasche hochheb")  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gab richtig coole Screenshots dabei :-)


----------



## Deadmage (16. November 2008)

Noch is mein Probemonat nich abgelaufen (noch bis zum 30.11.2008) aber hab mir schon ne Pre-Payed Karte gekauft^^

lvl 40 ich komme (lvl 10 hab neu angefangen heiler is doch net so mein ding xD)


----------



## WarhammerOnlineFanboy (2. Dezember 2008)

WERDE AUFHÖREN DAS SPIEL VERLIERT AN MOTIVATION BURGEN HAB ICH IM T4 GERAIDED UND FANDS JETZT NICHT ALS ZU SPANNEND DIE BURGEN RAIDS SIND SCHON AUSGELUTSCHT FÜR MICH NAJA WOW ICH KOMME


----------



## Bauernlümmel (2. Dezember 2008)

machs gut

btw: falls du den Lich King im Laden kaufst, nimm gleich ne neue Tatstatur mit zwecks funktionierender Shift- Taste


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2008)

_Sieht so aus als wenn deine Tastertur Kaputt wäre? Hier zB. gibts eine neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :  Klick mich! 


@über mir : Haha , gleicher Gedanke :>_


----------



## SyntaXKilla (2. Dezember 2008)

WarhammerOnlineFanboy schrieb:


> WERDE AUFHÖREN DAS SPIEL VERLIERT AN MOTIVATION BURGEN HAB ICH IM T4 GERAIDED UND FANDS JETZT NICHT ALS ZU SPANNEND DIE BURGEN RAIDS SIND SCHON AUSGELUTSCHT FÜR MICH NAJA WOW ICH KOMME


Warum alles in Großbuchstaben? o.O

Ich habe verlängert... allgemein meine Spielzeit aber aufgeteilt...
Zock nun WAR, einloggen, Gucken ob RVR los ist, wenn nicht, weiter zu EVE Online oder Herr der Ringe.
Zwischendurch queste ich ein bisschen in Nordend oder setz mich an die Wii...

EDIT: omg :-o
Jetzt geht der Thread ja hier wieder voll ab xD
Wetten, dass er bald geschlossen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thurgom denke ich meint das sarkastisch, ironisch oder zumindest nicht ernst...
hoffe ich, weil sonst siehts wirklich düster aus -.-


----------



## Carleena (2. Dezember 2008)

oke oke.... xD Arbeit lenkt ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (2. Dezember 2008)

ich heul auch rotz und wasser, weil manche wohl die ironie von Thurgom nicht verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zum thema : werds wohl auch verlängern, zumindest mal 1-2 monate.


----------



## Thurgom (2. Dezember 2008)

Ironie

Hoffe ich zerstöre jetzt nicht euer Bild von mir... aber es war ironisch gemeint, in Bezug auf den Horst über meinem "Caps-Post".
War das so schwer zu erkennen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2008)

_Wissen wir doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Zumindest ich..)_


----------



## Thurgom (2. Dezember 2008)

Puh... !! Gott sei dank, wenigstens einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bleibe WAR treu, weil es in wenigen Monaten ein noch viel besseres Spiel sein wird.
Wer die Zeit nicht hat, oder schnell zum nächsten MMO wechselt um festzustellen, dass dort auch nicht alles Gold ist was glänzt,

gl&hf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2008)

Thurgom schrieb:


> dass dort auch nicht alles Gold ist was glänzt,
> 
> gl&hf.
> 
> ...



_Jetzt hast du mein Bild von dir zerstört.. *trauer*

Nene.. alles gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----


u2!_


----------



## Ascían (2. Dezember 2008)

Thurgom schrieb:


> ICH WERDE AUCH AUFHÖREN MIT WARHAMMER DENN ICH HABE JETZT DIE BESTEN ITEMS DIE ES IN WAR GIBT JETZT IST ES LANGWEILIG.
> ICH HABE MIT MEINER GILDE AUCH EINIGE SERVER-FIRSTKILLS GEMACHT ABER IRGENDWIE INTERESSIERT DAS KEINEN HIER UND DAS NERVT MICH.
> 
> WOW IST SOWIESO VIEL BESSER ALSO BYE.
> ...



Kill-on-Sight Targets dürfen nicht zu einem anderen Spiel wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*note: Ich weiß, ist nur Ironie. Wäre auch hart wenn der Mit-Leader einer der besten Destro-Gilden auf dem Server sein Grünhaut-Handtuch schmeissen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thurgom (2. Dezember 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Kill-on-Sight Targets dürfen nicht zu einem anderen Spiel wechseln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mich wirste schon nicht los ^^

P.S.: Mit-Leader bin ich aber nicht. Uns gibt es schon ein paar Jährchen. Aber in WAR bin ich einer von 4 Offis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (2. Dezember 2008)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann kriege ich gar keine Contribution zu meiner Gildenleader-Tötungen-Statistik wenn du das Zeitliche segnest?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hmm...das mit dem KoS wird dann nochmal überdacht^^


----------



## SyntaXKilla (2. Dezember 2008)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Hoffe ich zerstöre jetzt nicht euer Bild von mir... aber es war ironisch gemeint, in Bezug auf den Horst über meinem "Caps-Post".
> War das so schwer zu erkennen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


haha, ICH wusste es! *angeb*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

:arrow:


SyntaXKilla schrieb:


> Thurgom denke ich meint das sarkastisch, ironisch oder zumindest nicht ernst...


^^


----------



## Deadmage (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab geschrieben ich verlängere... habs getan und muss sagen: LANGWEILIG WOW ICH KOMMEEEE!


----------



## Katalmacht (2. Dezember 2008)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Nein, solche Spieler hat kein Spiel verdient, egal welches.



Ja aber genau solche Typen sind der Grund warum ich mir WOW nicht mehr antue obwolls spielerisch ganz lustig war, aber ich hatte 3mal die Situation das wegen solchen Leuten Gilden wo viel Arbeit und Orga drinsteckte zerbrochen sind.

In WOW mag es viele nette Leute geben aber auch mehr als genug solche wie den da .

aja auch gemeldet


----------



## Lillyan (2. Dezember 2008)

Hört jetzt bitte auf mit dem Capslockspam und unterhaltet euch wieder wie normale Menschen. Danke


----------



## Gloti (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich versuche noch 40 zu werden, aber ob ich dann verlängere ist zur Zeit mehr als fraglich. Das Spiel wirkt wie eine billige Kopie von DAoC und WoW und kann mich weder im PVP-, noch im PVM-Bereich richtig überzeugen. Aber vielleicht wird ja noch was draus, die 12 Euro hab ich auch noch, um es drauf ankommen zu lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (2. Dezember 2008)

Kopie von WoW? Glaub ich weniger.
Und DAoC ist ja auch ihr Spiel, aber trotzdem ist es keine Kopie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (2. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kopie von WoW? Glaub ich weniger.
> Und DAoC ist ja auch ihr Spiel, aber trotzdem ist es keine Kopie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ließ genau, er schreibt es wirkt wie eine Kopie ..nicht es ist EINE ...außerdem wurde angehalten das dämliche flamen zu unterlassen btt. 

Hab verlängert und spiele es ..zwar am Tag maximal 1-2stunden wenn überhaupt aus Zeitlichen gründen , aber hab meine zwei 40iger und es macht spaß.


----------



## Skatero (2. Dezember 2008)

Und es wirkt auch nicht so, aber jetzt egal.

Also ich hab verlängert, und schon die 2. Speilkarte bei mir zu Hause.


----------



## Gigel (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin Froh das sich die Spreu vom Weizen trennt 
und die Spieler die übrig bleiben Wissen das sich 1. ein MMO am Anfang nie alle Erwartungen erfüllen kann und 2. Spieler übrig bleiben die sich auch langfristig Engarieren wollen.

Ich hab 3 Monate verlängert und werds gern wieder tun.
Mythic hat ein super Game geformt und man merkt das sie bemüht sind daraus wasgroßes zu machen.

Gruß Gigel

Anima Immortalis


----------



## Mies (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke einfach das man Mythic noch 1/2oder 1Jahr Zeit geben muss um noch 4-5 Große Patchs raus zu hauen die es in sich haben,indem mehrere Bugs gefixxt werden,und man evtl. mehr PvE Content hinzufügt auch wenn es überwiegend ein PvP Spiel ist,das soll es ja auch bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,wenn dann  vieeele Kleinigkeiten gefixxt und hinzugefügt wurden schaut die Sache auch wieder anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Was ich wiederum nicht ok finde ist das man sich mit dem Char Transfer soviel zeit gelassen hat so sind viele Spieler verloren gegangen,und einige Server zusammen zulegen(was ohne zweifel am sinnvollsten ist!!!) darauf lässt sich GOA auch nicht drauf ein,was ein Fehler ist.


Ich habe bis Ende Januar verlängert,weil mir der Support super gefällt und ich noch nicht lvl 40 bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




grüße cu


----------



## shark302 (2. Dezember 2008)

Also nach meinem kostenlosen Monat, hatte ich WAR nicht verlängert. Das lag aber wohl eher da dran, das ich nicht genügend Zeit für das Game hatte.

Nun hat sich das ein bisschen gelegt und ich hab mir mal wieder einen Monat gekauft :] Bin jetzt wieder seit ein paar Tagen am zocken und es macht einfach sau viel Laune!

Bloß die Server könnten etwas voller sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xaxoon (3. Dezember 2008)

Gigel schrieb:


> Ich bin Froh das sich die Spreu vom Weizen trennt
> und die Spieler die übrig bleiben Wissen das sich 1. ein MMO am Anfang nie alle Erwartungen erfüllen kann und 2. Spieler übrig bleiben die sich auch langfristig Engarieren wollen.


ja, die trennt sich jetzt wohl. die streu vom weizen. mein abo ist auch aus und das ist auch gut so. ich finde, wenn leute mit dem spiel zufrieden sind, warum sollen sie es nicht spielen? einem gefällt es, einem nicht. mir ist das spiel viel zu unfertig und fehlerhaft. ich hatte bei WAR niemals das gefühl, bald wieder einloggen zu wollen - im gegensatz zu wow, damals, als ich nächte lange durchzockte.

den übrig gebliebenen spielern kann ich nur wünschen, dass nicht weiterhin so viele spieler das game verlassen, da sonst das sowieso schon leicht angeschlagene EA das gas abdrehen wird. dann gibt es keine spreu und weizen trennung mehr, sondern nur die server abschaltung.
so long


----------



## MacJunkie79 (3. Dezember 2008)

eigentlich würde ich mir zur Zeit sogar eine Serverneuorganisation wünschen - vor allem bezogen auf die RP-Server. Egrimm macht einen fast leeren Eindruck. Huss ist so gut wie leer. Wenn Mythic wenigstens die RP/oRvR-Server zu einem migriert und die RP-Server auf einen reduziert, dann glaube ich sähe es auf diesen Servern auch schon wieder wesentlich voller aus. Jetzt machts leider im Moment keinen Spass auf den beiden Servern.


----------

